# hormone crash after ERPC



## Blu10

So in pretty sure my HCG must be dropping bow. I had ERPC on friday and have felt ok in myself but today I feel so low in mood, irritable and sad. Ive had a few teary moments and am just so so desperate to be pregnant again &#128546; i feel like a crap mommy to my little boy today as I cant be bothered to do anything, just wanna go to bed!! 
Anyone else felt this way?


----------



## Puppylove52

Whew yes girl I was there. I cried over so much and was so blah. I also got very angry over nothing. My doc told me it could Last 4 weeks post d&c and it is completely normal. Mine lasted 3. Take care of yourself. You aren't a crap mommy! It gets better. *hugs*


----------



## bernie86

I never heard about a crash in hormones, but it makes sense... I feel like I dont know what my body is doing... I feel weird, and the highs and lows dont make sense because I cant say its PMS or whatever. This last week was the first time I actually wanted to go out somewhere that wasn't work or the grocery store. maybe it was the drop in hormones that was making me a hermit crab who was clinging to my Husband! lol Im sure he will be happy when I get back to normal


----------



## Puppylove52

While I was in recovery, my doctor talked to my fiance and explained to him about the hormones and for him to be patient. He knew what to expect and he has been so good.. I'm so glad my doctor forewarned him


----------



## Blu10

Well today (so far) is a better today. Im going back to work tomorrow which Im glad if as I think it will be a distraction for me. Im going to take DS out today and try to enjoy it x


----------



## hopie2015

Great to hear this Blu. I'm thinking the worst of the hormones crashing is over. Work will definitely be a good distraction. Hope you had a nice time out with DS. Get some good rest in this weekend too. 

I just want February to end !


----------



## jaspie

I've also been really clingy to OH. It's been hard going back to work this week and not being with him, as we spent the last few weeks together as he was working from home. Getting back to normality is hard and I've been tearful and down this week too.
Pregnancy test last night showed a fainter line than Sunday's thank god so it's definitely on its way out. Opk still positive though, wish it would fade too so i could trust them to tell me if I'm ovulating.
Hope all you ladies are okay. I am also ready for February to get lost!


----------



## Blu10

It was my first day back at work today and I cried as soon as i walked thru the door and a colleague hugged me! Epic fail! Thankfully my boss is brill and has advised me to do non clinical stuff today and tomorrow and be kind to myself. I have to say I feel pretty knackered tonight so an early nitr is calling. I dont know about you jaspie but now Im getting back to normality I almost feel guilty? Like im trying to forget about the baby? I cant explain it. Meh... hopefully next week will be a better week. Do you still have any pregnancy symptoms or has all of that gone? Ive still not done a hpt yet. 
How are you ladies today? Hugs x


----------



## hopie2015

Good job back on your first day at work, Blu. Not a fail at all! It's beyond hard. (I actually lost my job the other week, so didn't have my job to go back to!) But I could imagine. The fact that you have supportive colleagues makes a world of difference. I'm glad they are there for you. 
Any guilt feeling we feel - because of getting back to normal work routine/back to life- I guess we acknowledge and then let the guilt feeling go. But I know what you mean by that feeling. Life and work goes on, but it doesn't mean we forget.
Jaspie- glad your line is getting fainter. I haven't had any pg symptoms for a while but in middle of night woke up extremely nauseous for hours. Reminded me of how that happened for weeks during the pregnancy, so I guess hormones are still wacky.

Zero degree temps here sure isn't helping the mood. Will try exercise classes tomorrow to up the chemicals! 
Hope you both have a decent Friday at work..Keep posted and take care..and please, please let March get here soon!!!


----------



## jaspie

Hi blu and hopie. 
Blu I'm glad you got the first day back out of the way and that your colleagues are lovely. There's no shame in crying in front of them :hugs: i cried on the train and on the walk in yesterday :( I don't feel guilty getting back to normal i agree with what hopie said, but I do feel a bit guilty for thinking about trying again and as much as I want to i don't know if I'm ready in the next week or two. I have days I'm dying to be pregnant again and then days when i would rather wait a little bit and can't really even imagine having sex atm i don't know why. 
My pregnancy symptoms seem to all be almost gone. I'm quite gassy on and off but it's definitely decreasing other than that I'm almost myself. Apart from the emotions and an eye twitch i seem to have had since my erpc. Stress i guess.
Hopie that sucks about waking up feeling sick, what a shitty reminder. Hope that stops. Well done on the exercise class! That will help so much i think, i'm going to go for a run tomorrow. I booked an appointment with a counsellor for Monday, for years I've suffered from anxiety and managed to cope alone but all this has made everything much worse and i need to speak to somebody to try to sort my head out and it will help me through this too.


----------



## hopie2015

Blu- I hope second day at work for you has been going okay? Let us know how you're doing.
Jaspie- I totally hear you. It's such a confusing time. Each day brings different feelings. TTC again soon...ttc never again.. that is how I see-saw each day.
Great job making an appt. with a counselor. I have too! I also go on Monday.
I had depression due to a very bad event once and it was terrible. I feel myself slipping again. Figured it would be good to have a professional to talk to since I am not really one to take medication.

It is zero degrees here today. Craziness! The cycling class did help. But that's about all I can manage- going to a workout class. Hope your run helped, Jaspie.
I guess one thing I always know makes me feel better is exercise.

Take good care~~


----------



## Blu10

Good morning ladies - hope youre both feeling a little better for doing some exercise? The weather is gloomy here at the moment too hopie but not that cold! Are you in US/Canada? 
My second day at work was actually enjoyable, i had got all of the initial awkwardness out of the way on thursday and spent yesterday catching up with emails and project work etc. Im happy to restart doing clinical work on Monday and looking forward to it. Last nighy I met my friend for a drink and chat which really helped. She has also sadly mc previously and now has two healthy happy munchkins and always seems to know exactly what to say. She wants us to book a spa day so thats something nice to look forward to. 
Ive never suffered with depression or anxiety and so all of these emotions feel so out of character for me and thats what im struggling witg. Everything is an effort at the moment and i need my mojo back.
Today were meeting some friends and their twin boys, were going to have a browse around a few shops and go to a playcentre then go for some lunch somewhere and Im looking forward to that. What do you both have planned?xx


----------



## jaspie

Hopie I hope you're feeling better. Well done too for making an appointment. Looks like Monday will be a big day for both of us :)

Blu your day out today sounds nice. And i bet seeing your friend last night really helped. One of my friends who currently pregnant after 2 mc has been great support to me too and also knows exactly what to say and how I'm feeling. 

I haven't done my run yet I'm going to do it in about half hour. It looks a nice day so am looking forward to it. After that just relaxing at home this afternoon, OH is at the football so once he's back we'll have the rest of last night's Indian and watch the voice then more Fargo on netflix.

Hope you have good weekends xx


----------



## hopie2015

Blu- so glad you had a very good second day at work! Also great you have such a good, supportive friend. Your Saturday out sounds perfect. Hope you're enjoying!
I am in New York City. Pretty sure it is the coldest winter in about 100 years here!

Jaspie- your day sounds great too. I could go for watching Fargo tonight!
So great you have such a supportive friend as well who knows what to say. I am so happy she has a baby now after 2 mc's!

I don't have any friends that have experienced mc's that I know of. I have one friend who always seems to say the wrong thing. So I am laying low this weekend. I did get myself to an 8:00 am spinning class! I'll do some yoga later and some cooking and baking. I think I am way too solitary lately, but I don't really feel like being social still.

So glad I have you guys on here, as you are the only ones I know who truly understand. 

Blu- I'm sure the emotions feel very uncomfortable you, if you never have experienced depression before. Not saying you have depression, of course..Just that you are going through the grief process. Counselor told me the only way out of it is to go fully through it, which we sure are. Just remember the feelings are temporary. You will have your mojo back someday for sure.
Jaspie- yes, Monday will be interesting for us..seeing what the counselors have to say!

Hope your Saturdays have been nice and relaxing. Take care~~


----------



## Blu10

I hope it goes well for you both on Monday hopie and jaspie, ill be thinking of you. I dont think I am depressed i think its just the grief process... denial, anger, bargaining, the list is endless. It can only get better.
Im glad you managed to do some exercise hopie. We had a lovely day today with friends and being with the babies was nowhere near as difficult as I anticipated but definitely reinforced my longing for another. DS is tucked up in bed now so Im going to enjoy a nice soak in the bath then snuggle up in my pjs watching trashy TV with hubby (may even dig the chocolate out!). Hope you both have a lovely saturday nite and im really glad that we all understand each other and how we feel xx


----------



## jaspie

Me too. You girls are a lifeline <3
Well done on your spin class hopie! I went for my run this morning, 4 miles which is the first run in 4 months so I'm happy with that and felt good after.
Enjoy your relaxing evenings :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Glad to hear you ladies are exercising and looking after yourselves as best you can.

I've been exercising too. I ride my bike just under 15 miles roundtrip 5 days a week and that really helps. Yesterday I went for a run with some friends...up and down a steep hill again and again...

I have a grief counselling appointment too; mine is on Tuesday. I hope it helps. I've been feeling really angry in the last couple of days (in addition to the usual sorrow) because I can't understand why this had to happen to my baby. It just isn't fair.


----------



## jaspie

It really isn't fair fit_mama. It totally and utterly sucks and we're all here for you xx I'm glad you've got an appointment sorted for Tuesday, I'm sure it will help in the long run even if it doesn't feel like it immediately xx


----------



## Blu10

Hope your appointment goes well too fit_mama. It all seems so unfair, especially when people have healthy babies they don't even want, it makes me so mad.
Hope you ladies are having a lovely Sunday - I've had a chilled morning with DS and DH at home as its been raining pretty heavy all day. Going to catch up with household chores now then watch a film with DH tonight &#128522; 
Bleeding seems to be tailing off now and I'm hoping we can resume 'activities' soon haha x


----------



## hopie2015

FitMama- I'm really sorry. Totally hear you 100%. So unfair. So devastating. I am glad you have an appt. on Tuesday! I am sure it will help.

Jaspie- seriously 4 miles after not running for that long?? That is amazing!! Congratulations on that. I bet it felt great!
Spinning helped but then I go home and the blues hit again.
Blu- hope your day is going well. Glad to hear you are not depressed. Yes- it just sounds like all of the steps of the grief process for sure.

Well ladies, I am back from the shrink! $150 later she tells me I am depressed. No, really? Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out. haha! I must say she was helpful. I went to her years ago after something bad happened. She does the talking most of the time, which I like.
I'll post on here more of advice in the next couple weeks in hopes it is helpful to others.
I said all the things to her we have all felt... so unfair, everything seemed so perfect, so many people who do unhealthy things through pregnancies, etc. and I (like we all) did everything by the book. WHY did this have to happen??
Well, there is no sense in figuring out why anymore. I now must work on answering, "what now?"

I can't give into the fear..or it will grow. Years will pass and someday I will regret not trying again for a baby when it really is too late.
Worrying and fear won't do anything to prevent a miscarriage. So many women go through having one (even my counselor did). She said it is one of the most devastating events that can happen to a woman, and nobody understands unless you have been through it.
Why we are all such a good support network here.

She said just keep feeling the pain and the grief. When I feel numb, dig deeper to feel an emotion. Know the emotions will pass. In time I will find closure. But only if go fully through the process.

And oh does this process suck! But she reminded me nobody on the planet has life without pain. Emotional pain is part of living. I must accept that and work on good coping skills. And move on to build the life I really want.

Jaspie- I hope your session went well and Fit- good luck tomorrow. Keep up the long bike rides! Blu- I liked best when she talked about last stage, 'acceptance', and assured me I will get there...as we all will.
Take care and keep posted on how you're doing~


----------



## Blu10

Hi Hopie, it sounds as though your counselling session was really beneficial for you and I think deep down we all know that she is so right. Like you Im keen to jump to the acceptance stage.is there any news on the job front yet? I hooe its a tad warmer over in not so sunny new york hun.
I have to say the last two days have been better for me, although I am thinking alot about wanting to TTC again and then stressing about going through all of this again, its so rubbish. I should be 13 weeks today and was due my first scan so im really glad i kept busy at work to keep my mind of it all. 
Jaspie - i hope your counselling session also went well today, would love to hear how you got in if you wish to share x
You ladies are the best support x


----------



## jaspie

Oh blu it's so hard not to keep counting the weeks and milestones isn't it. Glad the last couple of days have been better for you.
Hopie your session sounds fab! It was helpful even reading what she said to you. Have you got another appointment booked? 

I've been great these last couple of days, so positive and thankful for all the good things I have. But then today something happened at work which just changed my mood in a flash. I was sad again over nothing really it was such a small thing. Anyway I'm feeling better again now.
The counselling was great, we talked about all sorts inc the loss. Mainly my anxiety and how i can control it. As i spend a lot of time being upset and worried about things that haven't happened yet and probably won't! It's mental really. It was a bit weird talking about myself so much! But it was good and I've booked another session for 2 weeks tomorrow.

After no bleeding since the erpc i started spotting again yest and am bleeding like a light af today with cramps. My hpt is only a faint line now so I'm wondering if my hormones have finally dropped low enough for a withdrawal bleed and maybe after this I'll have a proper cycle. Or maybe the run just shook some old blood loose as so far it's just brown. Cramps are like af though even though it's too early for a proper af maybe my body is trying to regulate itself. Wish I knew! 
Good luck tomorrow fit_mama xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks so much for your kind and supportive words ladies. It is really comforting how much you just *get it.*

Hopie your counseling session sounds like it was great and thanks so much for sharing! I'll do the same after my session.  I read some similar things on a grief website today, namely not to shy away from grief because it is your friend and will help heal you, even if it doesn't seem like it now. And it is amazing how many people (like your counselor) have suffered their own losses. For instance, I found out later that the doctor who broke the terrible news to us during our u/s also lost a baby.

Keep up all the great exercise everyone!! I rode my bike and went to bootcamp today (in the sun). I work in a small office and one of my coworkers is pregnant - I am happy for her and she was so kind to me while I was losing my baby, but I am jealous that she's still pregnant and of her bump...so I am really making an effort to dress well and show off my slim figure because it is a tiny bit of consolation and I have to take what I can get, LOL.

Hope everyone has a good week. :flower:


----------



## jaspie

That's such a good attitude fit_mama! A sunny boot camp sounds brill too. Hope tonight goes well <3


----------



## Blu10

I think it sounds as though were all on an upward spiral ladies, no matter how slowly it may be and with a few curve balls along the way.
This morning was the first morning I haven't woken up and remembered the miscarriage immediately so I hope that's a step forward. I've just taken DS to nursery and have today off work so I intend to catch up with some cleaning.
Sorry to hear you're bleeding again jaspie, its really annoying isn't it. Mines almost stopped again now so I hope that's it now until next AF! I'm inspired by all of the exercise endorphins, its been a while since I did any classes but I think I'll pick up a timetable this evening when I take DS for his swimming lesson &#128512;


----------



## jaspie

Yay exercise classes great idea! No bleeding today so perhaps it was the run? Glad you woke up with a fresh head blu :)


----------



## Blu10

Good riddance to the bleeding Jaspie... unfortunately mine is back today, its so annoying. Im feeling better in myself though and guess thats the most important thing &#128077;


----------



## bernie86

It was great reading about your visit with the therapist. Im glad you ladies are getting the extra comfort and piece of mind. I had thought about going to see some one too, but because we had already announced our pregnancy, everyone knows we lost him. And A few friends and family have talked to me about their own personal experiences and Ive asked lots of questions and its been helping. My Best friends mom actually helped me quite a bit. She lost a baby in between both of her daughters. And My biggest fear for the future was that Im never going to be excited to be pregnant again ( im sure you all can relate) I just keep thinking that I was never going to stop worrying because I was so worried during this one, and had bad feelings about the pregnancy and I dont want to do that to myself. She assured me that there is no possible way you dont get excited.... she said she still fell in love the minute she saw the two lines. She also said that she experienced the bad feelings and worrying with her baby that she lost and all that went away with her next pregnancy. She said that she was a little more cautious than the first 2 pregnancies but she said she knew her baby was coming home. This really gave me so much hope, That it will feel different when we get to bring our baby home. Sharing our experiences is so important, We dont know who we might be helping :)


----------



## Blu10

That's so true Bernie, with both of my pregnancies where I miscarried I had a gut feeling something wasn't right and felt super anxious. I was anxious with DS but felt things would be OK. I just hope everything is ok next time x


----------



## jaspie

Thanks for posting that Bernie, it's helpful! It's interesting you both say that, i felt super anxious too though had no reason to be. I just thought it was my anxiety but maybe it was actually instinct. I just couldn't imagine the pregnancy ending in a baby or even seeing a baby at the scan. It was my first pregnancy though so I can't compare, but i really hope I get a different feeling next time.


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- This was my first as well and like you said I didnt have anything to compare it to but I knew I was overly paranoid about something going wrong... and I tried to convince myself I was just worrying for nothing. But its definitely not like me to worry the way that I was worrying. The weirdest part of my worrying was the day of my 10 week appt. it was a 915 am appt so I went to work early and I just knew I wasnt coming back that day. I had finished all my important things in 3 hours and left my desk how i leave it at the end of the week... In a way I think its our body preparing us, because I wasnt even surprised when the Dr. said he couldn't see the heart beat. I hope next time we do get a peaceful sense and are certain in our hearts that our babies are coming home!


----------



## jaspie

That's so strange you tidied your desk up. It's weird we all had similar feelings too. I also tried to convince myself I was worrying over nothing. Fingers crossed for next time and a healthy baby!


----------



## Blu10

I remember crying on the phone to my mum at 5 wks pregnant with the first saying it doesnt feel right and 4 days later i miscarried. I have a funny feeling that next time will be ok, just hope Im right for me and all of you too!! EPAC said i have more chance of a healthy pregnancy than not so im holding onto that. For now im focusing on looking after myself and stocking up on folic acid. 
Time for work now, feeling upbeat. Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## jaspie

Yep same here, back on folic acid and healthy eating. Strangely I have a feeling next time will be okay too! Have a great day too blu!


----------



## bernie86

Im so glad you ladies have good feelings about next time too! I'm not worried anymore either... It did ease my mind finding out the specific chromosome issue that caused it and having the Dr. tell me that there is a minimal chance of re-occurrence. I'm just going to remind myself when I worry :) I think this intuition stuff just proves how awesome woman are!


----------



## jaspie

That's great news Bernie :) glad it was a one time issue. Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Blu10

Are you in America Bernie? I asked about testing on baby but they said they only make sure its not a molar pregnancy. I suppose its the luck of the draw when sperm meets egg isnt it. I watched a video called the miracle of life a few years ago after my first loss (think its on youtube) and its remarkable how complex having a baby is but I suppose we forget that.
I hope youre all feeling better today?
Hopie... youre a little quiet my lovely, hope youre ok x


----------



## bernie86

Yes I'm in Los Angeles. I was actually surprised that the testing was offered to us since it was a first loss first pregnancy situation. We were the first patients that my Dr. had referred to the company that does this kind of testing. The company is called progenity and the tests are expensive but they bill your insurance, and if the insurance doesnt cover it all, or anything then progenity only bills the patient $25.00. I wasnt sure how I would feel about results because both my Dr. and I were certain it was a chromosome issue but it was helpful to know the exact kind of chromosome defect and know that it is low risk for the future. My Dr. said that this company also offers the early 10 week "free cell" testing on the mothers blood that can find chromosome abnormalities and gender in early pregnancy. I was not sure about it when my Dr. suggested it for this pregnancy but now I'm definitely getting the test done in the future.... and Hey you get to learn the gender at 10 weeks which is pretty cool :) I read that this isnt available in every country and I know its fairly new here because my friend who has a 15 month old had the same Dr. and was not offered the prenatal testing


----------



## Blu10

Crikey, England are so behind with medicine compared to America! Im convinced the 2 babies I lost were girls and have always said in sure Id have 2 boys, it would be amazing to find out at 10 weeks &#128518;


----------



## hopie2015

Hi ladies- sorry for the delay. Horrid day yesterday - my dad has been ill.. I really think God is testing me between the m/c, job loss and now my dad's illness.
The counselor sure did help and yes -I'll go back in 2 weeks too!
I am glad it helped to read and hope even those who don't post on here get something out of the advice.

It is a good sign when waking up in the morning Blu and the m/c isn't the first thing you think of. That has happened to me all week. I think I have too much worry going on with my dad. After I'm up a while, I start to remember. But it is all feeling like a distant dream now--the 9+ weeks of pregnancy-- and the m/c feels like a nightmare that didn't really happen, if that makes sense? I hope the bleeding has stopped now.
Thanks for asking about job-- I've had trouble searching with all that has been going on personally. It's a blessing I was laid off and don't have to return to the toxic, stressful finance world during this hellish past month!

Jaspie- could be the long run- yes, that caused the bleeding? I remember bleeding after my first heavy cardio class.

Bernie- so glad you have good friends and family to talk to and support you! Glad you are doing well. Know we will all have our moments at times.

As for being excited in next pregnancies- I do think you will be!! I think we need to remember that worrying won't have an ounce of benefit. 
Perhaps gut feeling does tell us something- I know Bernie and I 'talked' about that once. I remember at the 1st scan the dr said, 'aren't you excited??". I wasn't. I was nervous and had a bad feeling..and then she said it... So I know what you both mean.

Jaspie- it is good you have had some good days! Only normal for something even small at work to bring you down. Good thing is you got yourself back up.

I still have thoughts like I would be well into my second trimester now..all that horrible nausea would be gone...etc. I think only normal we have those thoughts, hard as they are.

You are all the greatest support. Thanks for being there. I am saying lots of prayers your next pregnancies are smooth and wonderful!!!


----------



## bernie86

The miscarriage testing does reveal the gender as well but for the whole time I was pregnant we been so sure we were having a boy, that we couldnt deal with changing his image now if we were wrong. but researching the defect, I found that this particular one effects far more males than females so I think we were right. It is interesting how different Medical care varies from here to the UK... Sometimes when Im reading posts on here the dr visits and policies sound so very different. Im sure either way we are all getting great care. And I don't know about your insurance in the UK but its awful here!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry your dad is ill hopie. When it rains it pours - we found out last week my FIL has terminal cancer. :-( 2015 has been a nightmare year and as far as I'm concerned it can FOAD, and it is only February. Blech.

Bernie, we also felt strongly our baby was a boy and the condition he died of is also more common to boys, but we will find out for sure in a couple of weeks.

My counselling appointment went pretty well. I too will be going every two weeks. We talked about how terrified I'll be if/when I get pregnant again, and she said when it happens that's something we can work on together...of course if it doesn't happen I'm going to be so upset, but I guess we could work on that together too.

I'm taking my prenatals and eating well too. I just want my body as healthy as possible. Hope I stop bleeding soon...

Hope everyone is doing well. Thanks as always for listening.


----------



## jaspie

I'm sorry about your dads hopie and fit_mama. It sure does pour, we also found out last week that my dad was diagnosed with early stage pancreatic cancer. We're very lucky it was caught early though. So far 2015 is no good for any of us but the only way is up, right? Winter always turns to spring so I'm keeping positive and keeping all of you lovely, strong ladies in my thoughts and prayers. We'll get through this.

I wish we had that test at 10w here in UK! You can have it done privately but it's very expensive. We don't have insurance over here hopie as we have the nhs, which while overstretched and overworked it's a wonderful thing.
Hope you all have a great Thursday xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for your kind words jaspie.  Sorry as well about your dad's diagnosis but glad they caught it early. I hope the rest of 2015 is kinder to all of us because we've been through enough!

We have the 10 week test here but our provincial health care won't pay for it and I don't think my and DH's insurance through work will either. It costs $795 but next time I'm definitely getting it done anyway.

I still can't bring myself to completely delete my ticker so every time I preview a post I see how my baby would be developing if he were still alive and well. I'd be in my 17th week now and he'd be the size of an onion. I miss showing these updates to DH each week - he'd grab whatever veggie Baby was the size of from the kitchen, hold it up to my belly and pretend it was swimming around. :-/


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my gosh, Jaspie- I am so sorry about the news you received about your father. But yes- that is such a great thing they caught it early. That is the key. My dad's kidney cancer was caught very early 10 years ago and that is the key to survival. Along with the good treatment your dad will receive to put this into remission and a full cure. I am keeping your dad in my prayers.
FitMama- I am so sorry about your FIL's diagnosis. I will keep him in my prayers as well. I hope your DH is doing as okay as he can be right now?
That is so beyond sweet he used to take out whatever fruit or veggie each week. I would always say to my fiance- why am I not showing at all yet? He would remind me the baby was just the size of a pea, or a raspberry or olive. I even looked up baby ultrasound at 9.5 weeks, because I was too upset/scared to look that day and well, I guess I got curious as to what the baby should look like.

Anyway, I know these thoughts of mine are normal (though frustrating and completely useless!!) I figure my thoughts back to the pregnancy will fade in time.
Fit- I am so glad your session was helpful too! Seems the 3 of us will keep going every 2 weeks now! You are doing great-- being soo healthy, working out, eating well. 
Both of you will get a BFP this year.. I just know it.

2015 really has been whoa-- I am at a loss of words. Really when it rains it pours. We have been through enough. I feel like I'm in the movie Groundhog Day.. Same thing over and over. Zero degrees every morning here all month, can't walk without ice everywhere. Good grief if warmer temps and sunshine don't happen soon I'm going to lose it! Springtime will bring new, good things! Everyone keep hoping, praying and sending wishes out for that. We all need to have good come our way now soon!

I'll be out of the city at my parent's..but will check on late Friday night. Want to hear how everyone is doing. My counselor said to always think of the counter -- to bad, there is good and good does come. I had my mind stuck too much on all the bad.

Take good care~~


----------



## Blu10

Evening ladies, im so sorry to hear about all the poorly parents/ in laws, so rubbish at an already rubbish time. 

Hopie, maybe some time out from work has come at a good time in a way although im sure it doesnt feel like it. I am sending sunny vibes to the big apple. The past few days are much milder here, no deicer required and its fab.
Jaspie I hope dad is doing ok, has his oncologist said when treatment is likely to start? 
Fitmama as jaspie already said we have the NHS here which means we pay taxes but not healthcare, i have the joy of working for the NHS so know how overstretched it is already and something somewhere has to give sooner or later. My friend just paid for a test on her unborn baby in America after a recent scan showed high risk of Downs but all is well.

As for me today has been another good day apart from someone at work who I dont see very often saying isnt it time you had another baby and my friend constantly comparing her knew preg symptoms with mine despite knowing the situation!! &#128544;
Im still bleeding so cant wait for that to finally stop, feels like its gone on forever and really want to get back to normal now. Had some discomfort on my left side earlier which felt like ovulation pain but obviously isnt. Im working all weekend so DH and I are going to have a takeaway and movie night tonight. Hope you all have a lovely evening. Safe journey to your parents' Hopie xx


----------



## bernie86

I'm so sorry about all of your parents, It really sucks! Unfortunately I know how that feels all too well :( My Dad passed in April of stage 4 liver, kidney and lung cancer that he caught way too late and in November my Mom found out that her melanoma came back and has taken root on her liver (luckily she caught it earlier because of her annual scans) She's doing well with treatment but seriously it is impossible to not worry about your parents when this stuff is going on. I honestly don't know Id get through all the bad if I didn't have faith in God! There is always something good that he brings out of these bad situations in life. Sending my prayers to each of you ladies and your families. :)


----------



## Blu10

Sorry about your dad Bernie and sending good wishes to your mum. Xx


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies.... exactly 14 days after ERPC and im sure i have ovulation type pain from BOTH sides! &#128533; there is still a brown tinge to discharge but it seems clear and stretchy this morning too, surely I cant be ovulating yet?? Think im going to grab a hpt today to check if its -ve now. Of this is my body playing tricks then its super cruel!!
Happy Friday xx


----------



## jaspie

Happy Friday everyone! Hope your test is negative Blu! Mine very nearly was 2 days ago so I'm hopeful that when I test after the weekend that it will be negative at last. Hope this is your ovulation! 
That sucks that the person at work and your friend are being so insensitive :( not on! When people at work start talking about babies and when to have them etc I've just slipped out of the conversation and gone back to work. 
Dad's treatment started on Tuesday. 
Sorry about your parents hopie, praying for your mum xx


----------



## bernie86

Blu- I had the exact same thing 14 days after my D&C and I kind of think its was my body being tricky, because I had the ovulation pain on both sides(which never happens) as well as an extreme amount of EWCM and then a couple days later the HPT was finally (-).... you may very well be ovulating because some people do :) But for me I dont think it was actual ovulation, We were BDing plenty and I still got AF at exactly CD28. Hopefully you O'd :)


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Bernie, totally prepared to see AF, still no naughtiness going on here yet as bleeding not fully settled and have been paranoid about infection, its been a while now and cant wait to get the groove back on haha. Didnt have chance to pick up a hpt today as its been a bit crazy but ill grab one tomorrow. Hope AF shows in the next few weeks now.
Anyone planned anything nice for the weekend? im working all weekend which should keep me occupied xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi ladies-
Bernie- I am so sorry about the loss of your dad. 
It is so good they caught your mom's illness early. I will keep your mom in my prayers. You have such strong faith.. I admire that...and your strength! I admit my faith has been wavering lately. 
I got some hope/faith back though yesterday. Wednesday night my dad was in terrible shape. I prayed so hard, said a rosary, begged for a sign all my prayers over the weeks were being heard- some miracle he would improve by morning. And thank God he did!! So I am feeling more hopeful now.. and just hope this good turn continues.

Jaspie- good your dad has started treatment straight away.
Glad you had a good Friday at work! Thank you for the kind wishes. :)

Blu- sounds like ovulation to me! 14 days..could very well be it.
Hopefully this weekend the bleeding stops for good. 
Trust your body will return to normal cycle just as it should and all will be well. I think after my first m/c, it took 28-30 days for AF and I am just sort of expecting that this time too. Though with so much going on, I have given no thought to counting the days I will be at 30 past d&c, or symptoms of O or anything. Last AF was what -- November 15th.. I even totally forget what period cramps feel like! It is all so strange when i think about it. As for TTC, i still can't think about it. My poor fiance- it is a good thing he is very understanding! I have zero..and I mean zero desire. I sure hope this passes in time! 

I am sorry that friend of your's compares pregnancy symptoms. I can't for the life of me understand how someone who knows what happened could do that. Like Jaspie said, best to walk away, ignore her comments the best you can and just do your work. Some people are just clueless.
I have a friend who always says the wrong thing. I've put her on ignore for a few weeks!

Yes, good being out of that toxic, stressful job. Need a good mental break but also miss a routine, and of course making $$.
All in time though.

Hope you all have some fun weekend plans! Still freezing cold here..thanks for sending sunny vibes to NYC!!


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well?
Jaspie im so pleased that your dad has already started treatment, fingers crossed it kicks cancers butt!!
Hopie im glad to hear your dad is a little better. It really has been a testing few weeks for everyone hasnt it. Im sure your mojo will be back soon, im a little scared of DTD post D&C if im honest and also scared of either getting preg or not getting preg! I know that makes zero sense at all. 
Proper bleeding still seems at bay today but still have the stretchy mucous which is almost an orangey pink colour, i has the same colour stuff a few days post procedure. Hopefully it will all stop soon but I still have the left sided discomfort so think my body must be trying to get back to normal. 
Its wet and cool here today so im just tucking into aome hot porridge at work before i make a start. Hope you all have a lovely day and sending well wishes to your poorly parents and baby dust/ sexy dust to you hehe &#128518;


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Blu! Glad your symptoms have subsided a bit.
No- totally makes sense. Scared to actually get pg again and scared not to!
I have let my fears get wayy too big. Have to work on that.

Got back to the city for the day and fiance and I walked all around in the cold for 8 hours. :) It was great. Got my mind off of things back home and everything really. In furniture store there was this little baby who kept looking up at me with his big, blue eyes and smiling. When I looked away he whimpered and then I looked back at him and he gave a huge smile.
I didn't get sad. I just thought it was the cutest thing. Made me long for a baby of my own even more. :( Fiance said 'it's a sign. make that appt with your doctor already, please!!" (He knows I always like to look at certain things happening as silly signs)
I have put my f/u appointment off now for 2 weeks. I know I need to make it and discuss the baby's test results and best options since I'm advanced maternal age.

Thank you for the well wishes. My mom said my dad went for his first walk today outside today-- only a few minutes-- but after 4 weeks he got up and out!

On another bright note -- February is over.. done... in UK now it is at least.. a few more hours here and then bring on March, ladies!! Good riddance to this wretched month it was for all of us!
Prayers, baby dust (and yes- sure could use that 'sexy dust' Blu..ha!) to all for a happy March!


----------



## Blu10

Wooooo hoooooo its march!!!!!! &#128515;
Hopie I really hope you manage to get on the baby wagon soon as I just know you will be the best mommy. I think your OH is correct.... it was a sign.
Im on day 2 with no bleeding and ewcm seems to have stopped. Not sure if I actually ovulated or not but if I did then hopefully AF will arrive in the next 2 weeks and were going to try again after that. There is no follow up here and they dont do any testing on baby so I was just advised to wait for my period then go for it. I have a funny feeling next time will be just fine for us all.
Im glad dad had a little walk, it may have been short but as you say its better than none at all.
You ladies are the best! Its lovely to have people who understand what were all feeling and thinking x


----------



## jaspie

Woohoo March! Goodbye winter! Hello spring! I've had a great weekend with friends staying at their house in Bristol with lots of good food and drink. 

Had some watery cm and some ewcm yesterday so maybe i could be ovulating soon. Hoping so but also scared as well as excited at the possibility of a bfp. 
I'm also scared of dtd too Blu! I think it'll be ok though and I will report back ;)
Hope all of our bodies regulate soon. Hope everyone has had a good weekend xx


----------



## Blu10

Glad you had a lovely time jaspie, a catch up with friends is always a sure fire way to a fun weekend. 
Fingers crossed that were both ovulating. Its been so long since we DTD and in keen to try now ive stopped bleeding but wondering if i should wait a few days to ensure im not fertile. I really want to be pregnant again but wonder if ill blame myself for not waiting if i caught straight away then had another loss! This baby making malarky sure is stressful &#128559;
The pain in my left side has hit a peak today and is stronger than ever x


----------



## hopie2015

Happy March!!! Though we are having another snow storm here in NYC right now. I am stuck in the never-ending winter!

Jaspie- so great you had a wknd away with friends. That is the best. I haven't had one of those in ages. Happy for you!
Blu- I hear you with still wanting to wait a few more days. Since hard to tell when we are fertile the first month after procedure.
I love what you said-- gives me hope..Thanks!! I know you are the best mom and you will be to another son or daughter in the near future! That's why i can't wait for all of you -- Jaspie, Bernie, Fit..all of you to report your bfp's one day because you are the sweetest people and are going to make the best moms. Someday soon!!

So AF has arrived. 26 days. Same time it usually takes. Very light with slight cramps. I could deal it were always like this! I'm moody as heck though and all I will eat is chocolate..cookies...worst food cravings ever. I never had them during pregnancy (actually was too sick to really eat), but i sure have crazy cravings now!

Healthy eating is supposed to start in March.. Oops. Well it doesn't count, it is snowing today.

Thanks again for the kind words and encouragements. You ladies really got me through February and I will always be grateful for finding you on here!


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies &#128522;
Snow is rubbish Hopie, its forecast here in the UK too but weve had a pretty mild winter this year. 
Hope youre seeing AF as a positive sign that your body is recovering and it hasnt made you feel too down, enjoy your choccy, im always the same when im due on. 
We had a chilled evening with a chinese and glass of vino which just may have led to a little naughtiness &#128521; im happy to report that everything was fine. My nipples are sore this morning which i ususlly get a few days post ovulation so expect AF the weekend after next.
I am officially back on the healthy eating wagon today, this week hasnt been great. Im going to do the food shop after work and stock up.
Hope you all have a fab monday xx


----------



## hopie2015

That's great Blu! I think maybe a bottle of wine (not just a glass) for me is a good idea to help that along! haha
Sort of mixed feelings with AF. I guess yea- guess good body is back to normal. As you will feel in a week or two!
Good for you for back on the healthy eating wagon. I was supposed to start but woke up at 6am and had a chocolate. :) Too much snow outside though..that's today's excuse. Well, off now to Connecticut to hopefully find my dad doing better still. Have a great Monday everyone. Here's to a HAPPY MARCH!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy March ladies, and good riddance to February!!!

Glad to hear your dad is doing better hopie and thanks so much for your positive words re getting a bfp! I hope we all get one in 2015 and that they stick this time.

Glad to hear everyone else had good weekends as well.

My moods are still all over the place. Sometimes I feel positive about the future like everything will work itself out, and then other times I'm very negative/fearful. I'm usually a person who tries to think that everything that happens to me happens for a reason, but I struggle to come up with any reason why my baby had to get sick and die.

How is everyone eating? I need to put the fork down!! Despite all my exercise I've managed to gain a few pounds. I need to quit eating my feelings, starting today.


----------



## bernie86

Happy March Ladies! so nice to log in and see that everyone has had a nice weekend and lots of positive energy. you girls are doing great! You ladies are going to be great Moms! each day gets us closer!!!!! Im finally in my "fertile window" so we've been getting busy! lol no positive OPK yet, Probably by wed or Thursday. Im going to need some serious distraction after this week.. I HATE waiting


----------



## Blu10

Ah hopie, wish I could send you a bottle to NYC! &#127863;&#127863;&#127863; you will get there I know it xx My first day back on the wagon failed at approx 12pm with a big cheese roll and mars bar whooops! I think AF will bring mixed emotions for me too, be glad to have some normality but still a little sad. Hope your Dad is better today, have a safe journey.
Fitmama sorry your feeling that way, its such a rubbish time and were all here if you need to vent. The only way I can rationalise it is that there must have been some issue meaning baby wasnt compatible with life or wouldve had a rubbish quality of life and its natures way of filtering, almost being cruel to be kind if that makes sense. Otherwise i couldnt make sense of it either. Healthy eating isnt really getting off the ground here, ive gained weight for sure. Got to do a food shop later and im going to buy lots of lovely fruit and no junk food. I want to focus on being healthy to prepare for any possible pregnancy in the future and losing a few pounds would also be fab in the meantime. I really hope you both find the strength to try again as im so desperate to see your BFPs and we can all support each other &#128538;


----------



## Blu10

Only just seen your post Bernie! Happy sexy time haha!! &#128521; finhers crossed for you. Lets hope there is truth in the extra fertile after a loss theory x


----------



## bernie86

blu thats what Im hoping! I love that we are all trying to be so healthy and it makes me feel better that Im not the only one struggling with it.... The Girl Scouts are like little drug dealers that I cant resist because they are so cute! those cookies are killing me! And I had my last glass of Wine on Saturda, I miss it already!.... That Bottle sounds delish! :) enjoy one for me!


----------



## Blu10

Oh that made me laugh out loud!! Love it. Tbh im not a big drinker my vice is sweet stuff. I had first glass of wine last nite since start of December ( i took my folic acid with it too what a tramp!!) Id much rather have chocolate or a krispy kreme so im trying to cut back on all that junk. Making a healthy chicken and rice dish for tea tonight. Did you have a D&C Bernie?


----------



## bernie86

Blu- Yes I had D&C on Jan. 22, Found out the baby had passed on the 21st at my 10 week appt. Baby measures 9 weeks and 2 days


----------



## jaspie

Well done all of you being fit and healthy! I drank far too much wine on the weekend it was great :D
Fit_mama i know what you mean about the up and down feelings, i felt like that and still do sometimes. I truly believe that next time will just fine for you, there's no good reason it happened like it did this time, it just did. We were just terribly unlucky. I'm trying to think like that and let it go and trust that next time will be great.

Opk has been getting darker and have a positive opk today and twinges eeeeek!! Going to join you all in the sexy time tonight! Feeling a strange mix of excitement, nerves and fear!
Oh and i had an interview and got a new job today!! It's a secondment and will be fab experience for me and I'll be working with 2 lovely people who are already my friends as I know them anyway! 
Blu i love it that you took your folic acid with wine haha! 
Happy March to all of you fabulous strong ladies! <3


----------



## Laurajo177

Had miscarriage Friday at early pregnancy assessment unit was waiting to have early scan as had son born early (27weeks the pass away two weeks later) I atoo up to go in room and whoooshhhh tsunami... Natural I had my white work trousers on, embarrassed, humiliated and upset! 

I was back at work today too monday, I work in a prison school for teenager boys so a lot of physical work and p.e lessons. Just wanted to crawl away and curl in a ball and cry. 

My levels crashed down Friday (6week+3 (when fetus and HB was still seen despite bleeding)) the was 903 then 48hours later they was at 57 explains why spent weekend being a stroppy cow and crying xx


----------



## Blu10

Yay to positive OPK jaspie and massive congrats on the secondment, thats amazing, what will you be doing? Hopefully your luck is changing!
Laura im really sorry you had to go through that, its so unfair, especially after losing your baby so late on too that must be heartbreaking. Our baby died at 7-8weeks but we didnt find out until 10weeks and I had D&C at 12 weeks. My hormones crashed massively but it passed within a week and each day is getting much easier than the last now. Were a good little bunch here to offer support if we can x


----------



## jaspie

What Blu said Laura :hugs: the hormone crash is brutal but it does level out. Sorry you had such an awful time and your job sounds hardcore which I'm sure is not helping at the moment. This is a lovely supportive group though and we're all here for you :hugs:

Thanks Blu! It's a HR role, i do a bit in my current job but this will give me much more exposure :D
Had our first post d&c sex tonight, no pain! Woohoo!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on the new job jaspie!! 

Jealous of all the sex (and fertile time!) you ladies are getting!! As of today I'm pretty sure I'm never having sex again...just kidding. I thought the bleeding was finally done and then it got heavier today (but brown)...and then this afternoon (TMI, sorry) a ball of tissue (I guess?) fell out of me! I was peering into the toilet, just staring at it like a lunatic, when the auto-flush kicked in and washed it away. Anyway, I called the hospital where I was induced and the doctor wasn't really concerned (because my delivery went "so well") but they booked a follow up appointment for me for Wednesday morning anyway. Go away bleeding!!

Since I most definitely am in no danger of getting pregnant this week, I plan to have a glass or 2 of wine to cheer myself up tonight. 

((Hugs)) Laura and so sorry for your losses. We are here for you.


----------



## jaspie

:hugs: fit mama it doesn't help the emotional recovery process when you are still bleeding and seeing a reminder every time you go to the toilet. Glad the tissue is nothing to worry about though it's not nice when these strange things happen. After the d&c i wiped and there was this strange bit of dark tissue on the paper and I was shocked and stared at it too. Hopefully now that bit of tissue has passed you might stop bleeding xx


----------



## Blu10

Jaspie, I'm thrilled you are back in the sexy time game! &#128522; 
The job sounds fabulous, will you start right away? Hopefully it will give you something to focus on and before you know it you will be preggers again!
Fitmama I barely bled after D&C then a week later started bleeding yucky brown sludgy stuff that lasted for 10 days, I'm happy to say I've had none now since Friday night. I agree with Jaspie, its a horrid permanent reminder of what's happened and so much easier to deal with emotionally once it has stopped.
I have a day off today as I worked last weekend, I've just dropped DS at nursery and had some porridge (healthy eating starts today for sure) and I'm going to have a few hours catching up on housework and ironing before he's home to wreak havoc haha. I ordered my food shop online last night to resist temptation. Oh and Jaspie.... You will be thrilled to know I ditched the wine this morning and took my folic acid with tea! Hahahaha &#128518;
Have a great day ladies, mwah x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yes you ladies are exactly right - the bleeding is a constant horrible reminder. And I am one of those people who always have to pee.

But on a positive note, I'm almost scared to jinx it, the damn bleeding seems to have stopped!! Yesterday I had the brown sludge all day, then the tissue ball at work, but nothing when I got home and nothing all day today!


----------



## Blu10

Glad it seems to have settled, it sounds as though you just needed to pass the tissue, hope you start to feel better in yourself now.
How is everyone today?
Im off work again today so more cleaning planned and a long overdue haircut. First day back on the wagon went to plan yesterday &#128522;x


----------



## jaspie

Great news fitmama! Glad it's settling down, hoping your body gets back on track quickly. I'm sure it will now the bleeding is done.
Well done being back on the wagon Blu! Have a nice day off and a good hair cut. Mine needs a trim too. 
I think I ovulated yesterday as my temp rose this morning and my opk is fading. We got a last minute bd in this morning as poor OHs back was too bad last night. Hopefully this mornings sperm will get there in time! Covered by the other day if not so even though we may have missed actual ov day I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Of course my body might be all screwed up and I might not be ovulating at all but the signs are looking good so I'll hope that my temp rises over the next few days.
Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## Blu10

I'm glad you think you're ovulating Jaspie, fingers crossed this is your month. We have only DTD once so I'll be amazed if we catch the eggy but will enjoy practising before cycle 1 &#128522;


----------



## hopie2015

First off Laura- I am very sorry for your loss. I think the hormone crash now will hopefully be behind you. You will feel stronger each day and better each week. This board has been a Godsend to me!

Wow - I don't sign on for a day and so much good news here! Jaspie- CONGRATS on your new job!! That is so exciting and that you 2 of the people there are your friends-- perfect!

Blu- that made me laugh-- folic acid with wine tramp. ha!! I'm glad you enjoyed the cheese and Mars bar.. You deserve it! It was so strange- I actually lost weight during pregnancy. I had a food aversion to..everything. Now that I love all food again, I haven't been able to stop eating! I must stop this comfort food. I would like to keep that weight loss but I'm sure I am not at this rate!
How is healthy eating going today? I woke up sad today. (Another snow storm, sick of this winter, feeling sick of everything). So I had choccy for breakfast-- isn't that what you called chocolate? I love that saying.
You guys have the best sayings across the pond!

Bernie-- girl scouts are like drug dealers. LOL! I totally hear you. My fiance ordered a truckload, which should arrive any day. I am in deep trouble.. Tagalongs will kill me. I can't resist eating at least 12 a day! I am glad you sound good and soo excited for you and the others to be trying again!! Sounds like our babies lived until the same week/day. I need to schedule appt. to get the chromosome test results. Like you guys said, I am seeing this now as God/nature's way of ending what would have been a very difficult life. :(

Fit- I really hope the bleeding has stopped now for good. Good the dr. wasn't concerned. So sorry you had to deal with that but my guess is that is the end of it.
As for sex-- I hear ya can't even think of it still here! AF is my excuse this week!
I hear ya 100% with the comfort food. It is hard to stop!! But we will, in time. This worst New York winter in like 80 years hasn't helped!

Wow- you guys reminded me to schedule a haircut! I have completely let myself go. I have no job to go to now and we hardly go out anymore. I looked in the mirror and was like wow- I look like some type of person who lives in the woods! My eyebrows have grown out, hair is a mess, no makeup ever. I need to get the self-care going and start the interview process.

You guys all sound great and it makes me happy! I need your positivity to keep rubbing off on me.

Well, I am off now to pick up Chinese lunches for my parents! Yes, another fried unhealthy meal.

Have a great Wednesday everyone and thanks for lifting me up~


----------



## bernie86

Glad you are doing well too Hopie! and Def stay positive! Good things are coming for us! Look how much progress each of us has made in just the last couple of weeks or so! Keep the faith Ladies we are all awesome and there are good things coming our way! :thumbup:


----------



## Blu10

Oh hopie your post made me giggle! Glad you enjoyed 'choccy' for brekki &#9786;
The healthy eating is going well so far (but its only day 2!!) Ive managed to avoid all junk food. Felt peckish a short while ago so i had a pear instead of dipping into the biscuit (biccie) tin. Im sure i must have burnt a stack of calories in the past two days, ive completely gutted the house and have literally just sat down since 6am.
Bernie you are so right - we are all awesome and each day gets better. I really hope we all continue to support each other beyond our soon to be BFPs xx


----------



## bernie86

I just love the UK slang Blu! Our friend goes to the UK every couple months for work and Filming a show out there and he always comes back and tells us the new words he learned, I always think they are so cute! I cant wait til we can tag along on one of those trips with them lol :)


----------



## Puppylove52

I'm working on healthy eating and exercise too! I sneak a candy bar every once in a while in the car.. I feel like if I throw away the evidence it didn't happen! Haha. I forgot to throw it away one day though and oh found it.. I felt like I cheated on him! Haha sometimes a girl needs chocolate! I'm stuck home on snow days the rest of the week.. I hope I don't bored eat!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie come for a road trip we will teach you stacks of new words. Think ill keep dropping them in now haha.
Puppy I totally get that, if you put the wrapper in the side pocket of the door it didnt happen hahaha. Im feeling much better for being back on track &#127836;&#127823;&#127813;&#127820;&#127827;
Im up early this morning, DH is away at a conference overnight so I got up to see him before he left. Just enjoying a cuppa now then better get ready for work. Have a great thursday ladies &#128158;


----------



## jaspie

Teeheehee Blu i liked your slang post i haven't called a biscuit a biccie for ages, I'd forgotten it existed haha love it! 
You guys are so right we've come so far in only a few weeks we rock! And I'm sure we'll be there to support each other on our future journeys, i feel like we have a bond now having helped each other out of hell <3
Do any of you have journals? 

Well done you guys for the healthy eating. I'm eating well at work but still been busting out the choccy in the evenings oops.
I'm having a cuppa too and then better get ready myself. Have a great Thursday all xx


----------



## Blu10

Hi Jaspie, another good day on the eating front here, ive not bought any choccy so i wont be tempted.
I dont have a journal but have seen yours, how did you start it? I think id like to do one xx


----------



## jaspie

I just gave a bit of background of my story, my current situation and what I was looking forward to in the future. It's a good place to get your thoughts out of your head sometimes. You should definitely start one I'll be your first stalker! 
One more day in work! Then weekend woooo. Hope you all have a nice evening!


----------



## Blu10

Do you just do it as a normal post though or in a separate place? 
Im looking forward to the weekend too, not sure where you are but I hear the weather forecast is good for a few spring days &#128077;


----------



## jaspie

Oh lovely! I hope so :) i love that we're coming out of a dark time just as winter is turning to spring :) it gives me hope. I'm near Cardiff, how about you? 
There's a sub forum in ttc called ttc journals just create a new thread xx


----------



## bernie86

I can't wait for it to be the weekend! no rain this weekend and its supposed to be like 75! My Best friend and I made a spa day appt down in Santa Monica and I cant wait for a massage, facial and lunch on the beach! I hope you ladies enjoy the weekend and get some relaxing in too!


----------



## bernie86

I'm so excited! I finally got my positive OPK this morning! :happydance:


----------



## jaspie

Yay Bernie!! Go go! :happydance:


----------



## Blu10

Ooh fab ill have a look at that thank you. Im in the west midlands. Its definitely warmer today so may attack the garden tomorrow.
Have you ladies got plans this weekend? Hope its warmer in NYC Hopie?
Im thrilled to report that healthy eating is well on track but keep forgetting folic acid so im leaving it out next to the kettle now to remind myself.
Any more signs post ovulation jaspie? X


----------



## jaspie

Honestly I feel the same now as I did last time on 3dpo. Extremely gassy! Burping constantly was my first symptom right after ovulation until d&c and is not normal for me after ov except that cycle and here it is again. I'm trying to remember though that nothing is normal this cycle and maybe ovulation triggered old pregnancy symptoms again or something with the hormones? I don't know. Trying not to get my hopes up.
Hope you've all had a good Friday! I love the weekend :) Enjoy your spa day Bernie it sounds lovely.
Reading your post Blu reminded me to take my folic acid too! 
Hoping for a lie in tomorrow, I forgot how much I wake up in anticipation of taking my temp in the tww....temping is terrible for disrupting my sleep as I get too excited/impatient wanting to see what it is! zzzzz


----------



## Blu10

Sorry I missed your previous post Bernie, your weekend sounds fabulous and high five for the positive OPK!! &#128513;
I really hope this is your month Jaspie. I've never temped or used OPKs but I do get ovulation pain, EWCM and sore nipples afterwards so have a rough idea. Thankfully we've always found it easy to get pregnant prior to the ERPC so I hope that doesn't change now, however staying pregnant is more of a challenge.
No lie in here, DS was up at 6.30 so were snuggled up watching kids TV for an hour. I just love Saturdays. I hope you all have a fab day xxx


----------



## jaspie

Aww i love the sound of mornings like that cuddled up watching kids tv. I love kids tv haha! 
Yes same here we got pregnant first month trying so I am praying it is that easy for us again. The pain of miscarriage is bad enough but my heart goes out to those who had to try for a long time only to have it taken away. Hope everything is still as easy this time for us both! 
I'm not sure of my plans today, I might pop into town, i want to get my engagement ring cleaned. I also bought my first wedding magazine yesterday so am going to have a little browse through that this morning! Then later is fil's b day celebration so I'm not sure if we're going out over our area or if we're going to theirs which is 40 mins away. I love staying over theirs. Our bed over there is the comfiest bed in the world AND they've got a puppy!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends!
So much positivity on here, I love it! Congrats on your opk's and all the healthy eating going on. For some reason, my fiance and mom think they can always make me feel better with food. I'll be packing on the pounds any day now. Fiance came home with...Girl Scout cookies!! Am in big trouble.
I think I will officially start healthy eating on March 21st. First day of spring. I have written this winter off. I still look like someone who has been living in the forest, I like my comfort food too much right now, and it is still freaking freezing out there!! 
Will be interesting to see if any of you get that crazy choccy (love it!) craving, or sweets craving the days before AF. It was insane. I wanted cake, pie- sweets I never really eat all day long. 

Your weekend plans sound wonderful! Bernie- so lucky-- 75 is the perfect temperature! a spa day sounds just perfect. Let us know how it was. I need to schedule an appointment soon. For some reason I am still letting myself go.. lol. 
Saturdays really are the best. Even though I'm not working now, I love Saturdays b/c I have my guy with me. :)

Jaspie- when does your new job start? I will check out your journal!
I should start one. I do have an on-line blog I have to update.
Exciting about the wedding planning. I have to get to that too. We have been engaged a year and a half already!

Feel like rubbish today (another saying I love!) Everything hurts. Feel like I'm 90. Forcing self out to a pilates class. I got back to the city today from being stuck at my parent's from another snow storm. It is finally going to warm up, so we are planning our favorite-- walking around the city, getting hot chocolate at fave place, and tomorrow it should warm up even more for another city walking day!

Keep the positive vibes going..Reading here SO helps me. I feel like I am the real downer in the group, but your positive vibes really help. 

I'll leave you with a funny note-- My fiance came to pick me up in Connecticut last night. He could tell from the looks of me, it was a long week at my parents.. We were snowed in.
I told him I spent the day listening to my mom constantly complain about the snow, and the plow guy who never came..There we were - my parents sitting in front of the window trying to get sunlight, my mom bickering away and me sitting on the exercise bike trying to burn off my 5,000 calories of comfort food made by my Italian mother, who handles tough times by cooking. While on the exercise bike, I had binoculars around my neck (because my mom wanted me to be on the look out since she thought the snow plower was going to our neighbor's homes but not ours.) In my hands the reading book, "How to Retrain Your Brain". (my latest self-help book since everything happened).

It doesn't get much stranger than that. But must see the humor in life.

Needless to say, thank God I am back in the city and can see life again!

Enjoy!


----------



## Blu10

Hey All, Jaspie and Hopie do you have dates for the weddings? How exciting, congratulations. We have been hitched 6 years in July, its gone so fast. Hopie you are so funny, that sounds like some kind of sketch show haha, have a vision of you say on the bike looking through your binoculars and the neighbours thinking your a peeping tom, too funny.
Weve had a lovely day today, did a spot of shopping earlier, nothing exciting just household bits then weve had an afternoon in the garden, topped off with a yummy homemade lamb curry and rice which was yummy. Im going to have a totally rock & roll saturday nite ony PJ's &#128521;
I think you may have been better had you not been made redundant Hopie, its a shame it all happened at once. I know were all different but I found being at work so helpful to get back into a routine and I feel as though Ive moved forward. Tuesday next week marks the 5th anniversary of my first miscarriage and although i always remember it and also remember my approx due date, i also think had that not happened we wouldnt have been blessed with such a special little boy 3 months later and so its not something i ever feel sad about now, but will always wonder what if? Thats what helps through this period because I know our rainbow baby will come someday and the world will seem a better place.
Love to you all xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi Blu- sounds like a great weekend! Lamb curry..yum. It is warming up today finally and looking forward to another all day city walk, where we eat too much. :)
I am so glad you were blessed with your special boy 3 months later. I know what you mean by wondering 'what if?'. I don't remember feeling too sad after the 1st but this time around..whoa. And you are right, got hit with 3 bad things at once is went spiraled me into a depression. I bet a routine helps a lot. It would for me too if I had a job that was good but that particular job was SO toxic and awful, it wouldn't have helped a bit..In fact the stress would have made me worse. So I have to see it as a blessing.

Wedding date-- I have no idea still! Jaspie - how about you?
I must get on it! 

So I am done with my 4 self-help books... I am looking for ways to get my dad better as he is down as well. For anyone reading this who might be depressed, best one I found by far was in the library and not a well known one. Called The 10 best-ever depression management techniques by Wehrenberg. Jas- I know you mentioned anxiety. Author also wrote best-seller: 10 Best-ever Anxiety Mgt. Techniques. Might be worth checking out.
I don't believe in medication for myself, so trying to do cognitive-behavioral therapy to get to a better mindset. :)

We are off to get claypot ginger chicken at Vietnamese place today.. I feel like highlight of life is food lately!

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Blu10

Are you finding CBT helpful Hopie? It mustve been horrid doing a job that you disliked so much, hopefully when you feel ready you will find the right one for you hunni! Its been a good day here, the weekends flown by though. Glad to hear the warmer weather we sent to NYC has finally arrived hehe x


----------



## bernie86

Sounds like you ladies had nice weekends! and you all make me hungry with this homemade dishes you are talking about! My Girls day saturday was exactly what my Bestie and I needed! We had our coffee on the beach, the massage and facial were to die for and we finished it up by going to a swanky brunch spot on the beach! It was so worth the splurge.... we know our hubbys were happy to pay for it hahaha. But we've both been stressed ( she has a 15 month old) and just needed to get away and do girl stuff! Im trying to find some projects to do around the house now and at work to keep my mind occupied so i can get through the next two weeks. I dont even want to think about it so that I dont get my hopes up too high... Jaspie Im sure you can relate!


----------



## jaspie

Bernie your girls day sounds awesome! I would pay a lot of money right now to be brunching on the beach after a massage &#128525; sounds like it was just what you needed. 

I can definitely relate. It's impossible not to get hopes up though! I'm not helping myself though admittedly! Constantly comparing to last time and googling everything I'm a nightmare haha! Started to get worried about how I'll handle af if I'm not pregnant, i think I'll be upset as we can't try for 6 weeks then as my OH is having surgery...so am trying to manage my expectations. It's hard! Get your head down and try not to think too much is great idea but hard in practice!


----------



## bernie86

Yeah Im trying to stay away from other pregnancy sites, except for this one... I feel like the energy of all you ladies helps, but other sites and info might make me discouraged while waiting. but its easier to say im going to stay busy and not be anxious, doing that is definitely another. Im so sorry that you will have to wait 6 weeks if you dont get your BFP this month. and sorry he has to have surgery. hope that goes well. Hopefully we both get to see a big +!


----------



## Blu10

Hey ladies, hope youre well?
Bernie in well jealous, your weekend sounds fantastic! Fingers crossed you both get a BFP this month. I think AF may be due next weekend, we did DTD once around ovulation but not expecting to be pregnant at all this month tbh and ill be happy for my cycle to return to get back to normal then try again. 
I spoke on here about my friend telling me she was pregnant a day after my D&C and me not being able to meet her as it was too raw, there were a few other inconsiderate things said too but sadly shes also now miscarried. I swear theres something in the air at the moment, crazy isnt it.


----------



## bernie86

blu- Im so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope that you guys worked through everything and that you can be there for her through this. My friend and I have been going through trying to get pregnant together and unfortunately she has to do clomid and all that... but she found out she was pregnant about two weeks after my MC and we were so excited but she MC later that week. I hated knowing just how she felt bc its so painful, but Im so glad I could be there for her and I think It helped me just as much as it helped her to be her support. I think when you are telling someone that its going to be ok one day and you are a strong woman, eventually you start taking your own advise.


----------



## jaspie

So sorry about both of your friends. It just goes to show how common it is. I wonder why we still don't talk about it openly, it's such a huge thing that has such a massive effect on you. 
I'm glad helping your friend helped you Bernie, i can totally see how you'd start believing your own advice and it's true, it is going to be ok one day and we are all strong women :hugs:


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies, glad you all had nice weekends! I had a cold so didn't do much...I'm feeling kind of blah but I'm sure feeling crappy physically is not helping mentally. Plus I'm a big baby while sick even at the best of times. :baby:

Fingers crossed that you get your BFPs this month!! 

I have no idea when my body is going to return to normal. In the meantime I'm kind of fearful of sex.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi ladies!
Thanks Blu! The CBT I think I am finding helpful. Yes- the job was a true nightmare. After 18 years of working, I had never experienced such horrid treatment.

Bernie - what an amazing day you had. Sooo nice of your hubby!

Wow- I am sorry about both of your friends miscarrying too. It is true- shows how common it is. Like Jaspie said- why don't people talk about it openly? Hiding it feels strange to me. Nothing to be ashamed of. I know it is something personal, but perhaps it would be easier if talked about more in the open.

Fit- sorry you are feeling blah. I am also feeling rather afraid of sex now!!! 
I am feeling like heck today. Perhaps coming down with something too. Counselor was yesterday- she was sick as a dog. She was helpful, but my mood has been so low the past 2 days. :( Can't give into the fear, have to break the fear/avoidance cycle.. I know. But so hard to do.

Good you all are keeping busy. Yes Bernie- finding projects around the house sure helps too! I must start on that.

How is everyone today? Good, I hope. And thank you for sending the UK warm weather our way finally!

I am off to bed with a book.. Absolutely exhausted. Headache and moody as hell. Fiance knows to stay far away, I think.. :)


----------



## Blu10

Hey Friends.... yes were very good friends and im definitely there for her 100%. Its so crap isnt it.
H9w was everyones day? Im having a dilemma as my dream jobs been advertised! What do I do????? I dont want to put off TTC but really want to apply arghhhhhhh x


----------



## jaspie

I think apply for it! Things have a habit of working out when you follow your dreams. I think continue to ttc too, you never know what might happen. While it would be a bit awkward if you just started I'm sure they'd be understanding if you fell pregnant. 9 months mat leave isn't long in the span of your career there.

Hope you feel better soon fit and hopie xx


----------



## Blu10

Hey All - I missed yesterdays post Hopie, sorry you had a bad day, are you feeling any better today? 
Jaspie I've decided to apply for the job, its half an hour closer to home and I've waited too long for this opportunity to pass me by. I better start swotting! How's the TWW going?
Fit - I felt like you about sex but felt better once we actually did it if that makes sense. I hope you're feeling better today.
I've had a crazy morning at work and am looking forward to a chilled afternoon at home now. The healthier eating is still on track and I lost 4lbs this week so that made me happy. I think AF should be due this weekend/ early next week and I'm looking forward to trying again after that. I definitely don't have any pregnancy vibes for this month but I'm cool with that &#128515;


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends- congrats on applying for that dream job you saw, Blu! That is great. I agree with Jaspie's advice. I remember once sitting on a plane next to a pastor. I was coming back from a business trip and after 5 years, my job was going to be eliminated. I remember him telling me, 'things just have a way of working out in life...Always remember that.' Life really does have a way of working out. So go for it, apply, keep up the ttc'ing and it will all work out!
4 lbs is a lot to lose in one week..Wow! I think I gained 4 lbs this week!

Thanks- feeling better today.. Got good sleep..though I still have weird/bad dreams either about the m/c or my old job. Counselor said subconscious works on figuring things out while we are asleep. 
Fun!

Fit- how are you feeling today? And Bernie- what's new?

Summer-like (after this rough winter!) 60 degrees here so have been out and about and going back out now but wanted to check on to see how everyone is doing. I feel badly I no longer read or respond to other posts on here.. It feels too overwhelming and I have nothing positive to say lately, I guess. 
Hmph.

I'll check back on Friday and looking forward to everyone's update. Going to go solo cross country skiing tomorrow..clears my head! Take care everyone~~


----------



## bernie86

Blu- good for you glad you are going for the job!
Hopie- Im glad you are doing a little better! just keep taking good care of yourself!

Im doing good, have been doing pretty decent with the TWW so far, I just cant shut it off in my head... makes me crazy! Im trying to focus on my schedule with work, walking, chores and spending time with hubby. Staying busy at work really helps the days go by fast!

And you ladies will love this.... I had a craving for donuts today that i could not shake! so after lunch I hopped in my car and drove down to the donut shop and scarfed down 2 donuts in like 5 minutes!


----------



## jaspie

Hey guys! Blu well done on applying for the job! I have everything crossed for you it sounds perfect. 
Hopie i hope the cross country skiing clears your head. I've always wanted to try that but we don't have the weather here. I heard it's the best calorie burner our of all the exercises! 
Fit i was also scared of sex but it was fine and not at all painful and it was just like normal. It helped me feel like things were more normal again :hugs:
Bernie I'm glad your tww is going well and you're keeping busy! Yum on the donuts! What dpo are you? I'm 9 dpo and although I'm busy at work I'm struggling to concentrate as i just want to know now! :wacko: Think I've got an ear infection so Dr's for me later or tomorrow.


----------



## Blu10

Oh no Jaspie, weve really all had our fill of illness and drama recently havent we.
Hope the TWW goes fast for you ladies. 
Bernie well done on the doughnuts hunni... im proud of you... one for you and one for the team!! Hahaha. Hopie, those dreams are crappy, i had loads at first, the bad news is theyre also vile in 2nd and 3rd trimester when you are preggers. I also dont check other posts very much anymore, i almost feel you girls are like my lil TTC family &#128516; your cross country skiing sounds like fun &#128077;
I have AF feeling today and im now 28 days post op so I think she will rear her head in the next few days and Im cool with that.
Cant believe its friday tomorrow, the weeks flown by! Im interviewing all day at work today zzzzzz will check in later xxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry to hear about the ear infection jaspie - those things suck! 

Good luck with the job Blu!!

Cross country skiing sounds great hopie and what a great calorie burner!! I hear you about not wanting to read/post in certain places. I just can't handle reading about people who were further along than me and lost babies or seeing photos of babies who died. They rip my heart out and make me so distraught and furious with God. I end up in a very dark place and as DH wisely pointed out I have enough pain of my own and shouldn't torture myself by taking on other people's.

LOL about the donuts bernie. Sounds yummy! I was thisclose to getting poutine at lunch the other day but thankfully decided to see if the doctor could fit me in first - he had time to see me so that foiled the poutine plan, phew.

I am so paranoid these days but the doctor examined me and said all is well and my cervix is fully closed. Phew.

I went to a new (to me) type of yoga last night - yin yoga - with my friend and her boyfriend and it was AMAZING. So peaceful and meditative and the stretching felt wonderful. I have decided to make yoga a regular part of each week. I am so fearful of failing to get pregnant again. DH and I tried for a year and a half a few years back and nada. Even though I've now gotten pregnant without trying I'm so scared it won't happen again. Yoga is supposed to be good for fertility and will help calm me down so that's a huge plus.

Happy Friday Eve ladies!!


----------



## bernie86

hope you have fun skiing Hopie! that sounds awesome! Fit- I hope you feel comfortable for some sexy time soon! I bet it will help on so many levels and I'm glad the Dr. said everything's good and that you are enjoying the yoga!!! Blu, I don't read any other posts either, you guys are the positive energy I need! and I have fingers crossed AF will show up for you soon! mine came 29 day after D&C. It really helps you feel reset and yourself again! Jaspie, I'm 6 DPO so still another week or so... Are you feeling any thing that's pointing you to think a BFP is in the future? I'm really trying not to pick out things, because I didn't have anything feel different last time except a missed period. Hope you ladies have a wonderful Thursday! It actually feels like this week flew on by!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi!
Donuts?? I could totally inhale about 5 right now. Skiing was great, thanks but the strongest wind ever and now my face is all sun/windburned. Ouch!
Jaspie- I hope your ear infection is feeling better? Double ouch!

Fit- I must try that yin yoga! That sounds incredible. Thanks for the tip.
Try not to worry about not getting pg again. Really helps I hear to imagine yourself pregnant and just know deep down that it will happen.

Blu- I feel same way..we have our own little ttc/support group going on here.
I was on this other board when I first learned I was pg.. called The Bump..my friend rec'd it to me. It was unreal! Catty girls fighting back and forth..just terrible! I was so glad to find this board with you great people!

So I have to call a lawyer now since my former company reported to the state that I quit..this keeps me from collecting unemployment benefits. (saves the cheap financial firm from hell money to not pay unemployment). Do not need anymore stress/drama! Unreal what companies in the US can get away with. Going back to my parent's as now my mom isn't feeling well. Enough, enough bs and drama is all I can say. Really, enough!

Must focus on positive vibes...good things happening and increase the positive energy. You guys help me with that so much!

I'll try skiing again tomorrow in hopes it is not windy..it does sure help clear the mind.

Who else is craving donuts since Bernie mentioned them? :)

Take care, all.. Onward and upward!!


----------



## jaspie

I love your attitude hopie. You're a strong woman, and you can handle this. I hope your mum feels better soon :hugs: Onwards and upwards indeed :)
The Bump is awful isn't it! I've seen threads when I've been googling stuff and the girls on there are so mean to each other! Glad you found us, you're far too nice to be over there.

Bernie yes I've been having some symptoms the same as last time and my chart looks very similar but I'm trying to keep my feet on the ground as nothing is normal this month so could be anything! I'm already testing :rofl: i still had a squinter left over from last time so I thought it'd be a good idea to test and see where I'm at and then I can compare over the next few days to see if it gets darker. No willpower whatsoever!! How about you? 

Fit that yoga sounds fabulous and really worthwhile. I know it's hard not to worry, I'm such a worrier and spoke about it with my counsellor this week. She said to imagine the worry as wolves and every time you dwell on them you're feeding the wolves and making them bigger and stronger. This really helped me to see it like that. And she said if you spend so much time worrying about the past or the future you miss the present. So I'm trying to be more present in the moment and enjoy the now rather than worrying about things that haven't happened yet and might never happen. It's hard to do! But I can see it makes sense.

Blu hope your interviews went ok today! I helped out with interviews today too! Just invigilating the assessment for me though. Friday tomorrow woooohooooo!!


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- I dont know if I have symptoms or not because all I feel is little tiny cramps and nothing but a slight tingle in my bbs. But I feel like those can be in my head because its only been 6 days! I dont really think I had anything last time either, but I probably wasnt paying much attention because we were much more relaxed about trying and I wasnt tracking anything just knew i was late


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- did you get a faint line on your test????


----------



## jaspie

No! Well yes but it's leftover from last time! Its not a new bfp. My hpt was not quite neg it was a squinter before when i ovulated so it's just what's left. It's too early to tell if it's a new one yet. I just posted it so i could compare over the next few days to see if it gets darker or lighter if no new pregnancy. I'm a poasaholic as if I thought I could hold out to 12dpo!


----------



## jaspie

I've put a little disclaimer at the top of that post saying it is not my bfp! I can see it looks like it is at first glance!


----------



## bernie86

oh ok gotcha! So did you not have an AF yet? sorry If you've said this and Im not remembering :) Mine were all completely neg 3 weeks after my D&C so that would make sense if you havent had AF yet


----------



## jaspie

Nope not had af yet. D&C was 5 weeks ago today, i was 13 weeks then so I guess that's why it's taken so long to drop? I wasn't sure if I would ov but read you can with hcg of less than 25 so I'm really glad I've been charting so i can see that i did or I'd be none the wiser and wondering when the hell I'd get af!


----------



## bernie86

I'll be sending out prayers for you!!! I know its hard to not want to test! Im thinking 10DPO but really I should just wait to see if I miss my period. I'll see how I feel once Im there.


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Bernie I'll be doing the same for you :) it's so hard not to cave isn't it! Should and would are two different things haha!


----------



## Blu10

Hey my girlies, hope everyone had a good day!
Hopie I feel like blowing up that awful company for you, how awful &#128544;&#128544;. How are you doing my lovely? Glad skiing was enjoyable.
Today was good, interviews were pain staking as half of the people didnt turn up (mega annoying).
Jaspie - im so hoping it may be the start of a new BFP for you and crossing everything that its not leftover from before. 
Ive got very slightly sore (.)(.) tonight so banking on AF soon. Be glad for it to be over with now. 
So glad its friday tomorrow - what do you all have planned for the weekend?
Oh and Hopie... I hope your mum is better soon xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Morning ladies! Hope we get to see some BFP's in this thread in the near future!!

I took a pregnancy test about a week ago and it was negative...the last and only time I'm going to be happy to see a BFN, lol. Hoping aunt flo returns at the beginning of April and doesn't keep me waiting.

Thanks for the positive words re worrying ladies. Jaspie that is very wise what your counsellor said about not feeding the wolves and missing out on the present if you spend too much time worrying about the future.

When I told one of the doctors about how long we tried w/out success a few years ago he said "well something is obviously different now." Think I might know what that something is but only time will tell...if I manage to get another BFP then I'll know for sure!

Hope your mom is doing better hopie. :hugs:

My FIL is opting for aggressive chemo which should give him another 2-3 years. DH and I really, really hope he gets to meet our child. I always took it for granted that if we had kids he'd be one of their grandpas (along with my dad) - how quickly things can change.

Looks like it will be a beautiful day here, I am going for a run at lunch.  Hope you all have lovely weather too.

Today would have been my little one's gender revealing u/s but I'm going to try to have a good day in spite of this - we just have to wait a bit longer before we get to meet our future children ladies, but they will get here!


----------



## bernie86

Hope you ladies are all having a great start to your weekends! its not even noon here yet and Im ready for the work day to be over! I have not been feeling so great today... slightly nauseated since I woke up and I feel exausted. I'm hoping this is a good sign for 7 DPO but I dont want to get my hopes up :shrug:


----------



## Blu10

Oooh Bernie how exciting, lets hope theyre baby signs. U am so ready for this weekend, were taking DS to the theatre tomorrow then pizza express which will be nice. Were on countdown to his birthday now. 
How did your run go fit?
Any update on testing jaspie?
I tested today, BFN which is cool, at least I know im at baseline now x


----------



## jaspie

Exciting Bernie! Everything crossed for you!
Yes Blu, i keep testing and it looks like it might be getting darker, but they're still so light it's hard to tell. And I'm wary of the ICs. I'm going to buy some frers today to use over the next few days so that if there is progression I can see it more easily!
Your Saturday sounds lovely Blu. Hope you all have a great weekend :flower: I need to distract myself I'm going crazy so we're off out soon!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi my friends!
So many exciting updates on here! Thank you for the kind words and wishes for my mom to feel better now too. When it rains, it pours. I'm telling God/the universe/whoever is up there I have had enough, please!!

Jaspie--wow- the lines are appearing darker?! Exciting!
So funny your counselor said that about the wolves too. My c. was saying I can't keep feeding the bad wolves (the fear, and the jerks at my old job).. I have to feed only the good wolves. It all made sense to me. Hard for me to practice, but I am trying.
I have so many fears of being pg again but if I made it through other bad things in my life, I can make it through again if something bad were to happen. But again, I need to focus on a positive outcome.
Omg..the Bump-- yes- it was exactly like that! I couldn't believe soon to be moms would treat one another like that. I mean, we women have it hard enough in life. Why be cruel to each other? 
Thank goodness I found you guys!

Bernie- yes, perhaps better to just wait until you are a day late? Just my two cents, but what do I know! Exciting for you and have everything crossed!

Fit- great news on your negative test. Now can start from new. I so hear you with wanting your father-in-law to meet your baby.. I am praying and hoping hard for you that you get your bfp soon.. i have such a good feeling for you. Good that he is going to do intensive chemo and that will give him more years and hopefully many more than the 3 said by the doctor. Hope you ended up having a good and a fun day with the plans you made.. I know that must have been tough as it was to be the day of the u/s. Such a great plan you put into place to have a positive day!

Blu- how are you?? The negative test just shows you are ready to start from new again and sounds like AF is any day now! Keeping everything crossed for you as well. I know there will be some positives on here soon. 
You made me laugh-- thanks! I like that others also would like to blow up that old so called 'company' I used to work for.  

I'm back in the city. Love my parents to death but glad to have a break from Connecticut where it is just me and fiance. :) Have aunt's 90th birthday party today. Plan is to drink lots of wine finally. I have not drank since early December!!! Will probably take me 1 glass to get me looped. Since all signs of O are here, wish me that sexy dust that I get some sort of drive going and plan of attack with DF. :) He will be shocked. Poor guy is so deprived since early December, it's pathetic. 
I feel like the desire for baby is now stronger than the fear. Plus it is definitely contagious from you guys on this board!! Which I appreciate. After my first mc years ago, I was too scared to try again.

So here's hoping! Can't wait to see your updates. Enjoy your Saturday!!! x


----------



## Blu10

Jaspie I have a good feeling about this!! Im waiting for the frer pic! Hopie - jump him, fast!! Hahaha. 
We had a lovely morning at the theatre then pizza for lunch. Need to get a mothers day gift this afternoon then its time to relax for a few hours.
Any more sigbs Bernie?? X


----------



## jaspie

Fab update hopie! You sound great! The party sounds great and love that you're ovulating too so you can make a baby tonight! Watch out DH!
Blu I'm completely terrified to be honest. Scared I'm seeing things or the tests are dodgy. I got really bad cramps and heaviness for a couple hrs earlier and thought af was coming so went to the toilet in asda to check but nothing but white cm. They've stopped now so I'm feeling a bit more hopeful. Though still scared! Going to do a frer tomorrow then save the other frer for 2 days after if there's a line so I can see if it's darker. Really wish I hadn't started testing so early but i just couldn't help it!


----------



## Blu10

I totally cant wait to see your frer!! My boobs feel sore and i cant feel my cervix but AF should be due roughly tomorrow, its been 2 weeks tomorrow since I think I ovulated and would be CD30. BFN yesterday so just waiting on AF now then were going to be at it like little bunnies post AF haha &#128512; good luck testing tomorro xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi! Stupid question-- what is frer? I figure pregnancy test? Best of luck wishes are with you Jaspie.
Just remember Bernie/Jaspie--if not this month then definitely one month very soon!
Blu- how are you? Hope AF arrives and leaves nice and quick! :)

Well..only me. I had it all planned out and it failed miserably. First, the 90th birthday party was in a nursing home and they didn't allow booze. My fiance's family comes from Ireland. To say I have never been to a social function of their's without alcohol is an understatement.
So then we got home and DF said his stomach was killing (didn't help that we consumed about 5,000 calories of food and cake), and that his back hurt. Now his back never hurts!!!!! So basically we passed out.
He had to go to his dad's too so no luck I am thinking now this month.
It was comical, really.

So, onward and upward!! Heading now solo to walk around Chinatown. :)
Looking forward to hearing from you guys!


----------



## jaspie

Oh Hopie a birthday without booze eh, if i get to 90 i will insist on it! How about you arrange for date night and have some quality time and good food and wine? And then get sexy! If he's in the mood do you think you could bd tonight and still catch it? Positive opks are sometimes good for a couple of days right!
Well my frer (first response early result pregnancy test) had a faint pink line come up within a minute which is good but I'm still sceptical that it's not leftover so I'm going to test with my other frer again on Tuesday. If it's a new pregnancy it should be darker by then.
How exciting Blu you're almost at the start of a new cycle! Couple of weeks from now you'll be ovulating! :happydance:


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone!! How was the weekend for you?
All good here, no sign of AF yet and testing BFN so just have to ride it out, hope the witch arrives soon. 
Im so hopeful for you Jaspie, cant wait to see tuesdays FRER!
Hopie... what kind of home doesnt allow alcohol???? My gosh!! Im sorry you didnt get to DTD, I agree with Jaspie, have some vino at home and get jiggy haha.
Oh and Ive sent in the job application tonight &#128513; xx


----------



## jaspie

Well done on sending in the job application! Good luck :D when's the closing date? 

I have a confession....Tuesday's frer will most likely be Monday's frer :haha: I just can't help it! I know Tuesday would show any progression better but if it's a new pregnancy it should surely be at least a bit darker tomorrow. I'll buy more for Tuesday ;)
Hope you get af soon! Or a bfp??! Any chance this month?


----------



## hopie2015

Yay! So we just have to wait until tomorrow for your frer, Jaspie..not Tuesday! :) So thanks.. frer is the super early type of test. I have only bought the cheap-o ones in the dollar store! Yes, if new pregnancy, the line should be darker tomorrow, would think?
Good idea...vino and date night. Afraid missed this month's time..He went to his dad's. I will be passed out I am sure by time he gets back. Pathetic but true. Nothing gets between me and my sleep lately!!

Is today Mother's Day in UK? If so, I am sorry I didn't wish you a happy Mother's Day, Blu!! I didn't know it was on a different date than here in the US. 
Fingers crossed you get that interview soon.

I ate so much Chinese food downtown today that I am in one bad food coma. My goal this week is to start running. Sort of necessity since all I seem to do is eat lately. :) 

Hope you guys have great Mondays!


----------



## Blu10

Update jaspie????? I would be the same hunni!! Haha.
Ah thanks Hopie thats sweet, yes mothers day was yesterday, would love to think were all celebrating it with a bubba next year - when is it in the US?
At least you can go for it next month now Hopie and I hope you will feel in a better place re trying. 
Im confident that ill be shortlisted based on my qualifications and experience but still have to get through the interview process - theres no closing date listed but its usually a two week turn around. Im going to have an informal visit with the manager and team tomorrow afternoon.
Hope you all have a fab monday, I have 2 days off after today and my munchkins birthday to look forward too &#127873;&#127874; xxx


----------



## hopie2015

Nice job Blu! Best of luck meeting with team tomorrow.. and 2 days off and your little one's birthday..whoo--hoo!
Yes, perhaps next month I will be in a better frame of mind to start trying anyway. 
Glad you had a nice Mother's Day out! Here it is in May. 

Jaspie is really keeping us in suspense!!!

Hope your Mondays are going well. Cold and gloomy here..Decided to stay in the city on my own.. DF is away and don't have it in me mentally today to go stay at my parent's and help out..Sounds terrible, I know. I feel like i just want to be alone all day in this tiny apartment. :(

Talk soon!


----------



## jaspie

Oh Hopie are you ok? You sound sad :( it won't always be this hard :hugs: the gloomy weather won't help either. I'd wrap up in a duvet, get some chocolate and watch some films or trashy tv. That usually helps me. Oh and wine too! :hugs:

Sorry to keep you waiting guys! Well blu you've seen already :) 
I'm cautiously optimistic....The line on the frer is darker than yesterday though still pretty faint so I will not fully believe it until it's darker again but today i am hopeful!


----------



## hopie2015

Wow-- soo exciting! The line is darker! That is such an incredibly good sign. Can't wait to hear tomorrow!!!!

Thanks so much Jaspie.. I'll be alright. Your plan sounds great. Stay in bed and will do just that this afternoon. Think I was running on auto pilot so long, helping parents out, working out for crazy amount of time each day.. I feel as if I have totally crashed! Just need some alone time.

Everything crossed for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu10

I think you have grabbed our first group rainbow jaspie and im so delighted!! &#128522;
hopie its been cool and gloomy here too today, just got home and looking forward to my days off!
Ill make a deal with you.. . If you go 4 it next cycle, i will too. We gotta keep up with jaspie now &#128521; xx


----------



## jaspie

Aww thanks ladies i will keep you updated! Really hope this is the first of many rainbows for this group. I just bought 4 frers and 4 superdrug tests and the guy serving me was like "just making sure eh?!" LOL well yes actually :rofl:


----------



## hopie2015

LOL! That is hilarious Jaspie!!! Wow- 8. Okay..we will definitely have definitive answer soon. Can't wait for you!!!

Blu- sounds like a plan! I will get over the fear full in April for sure. We have a deal??!

Need something to look forward to. I can't get myself to call recruiters. I have no desire to work in corporate again. With my job ending I felt so sure that my next step, my next calling in life was motherhood. Then it all just suddenly ended that day I left work for my appointment. I have to believe there is still a chance...still a hope. It just all felt so right. I need something to move forward to..look forward to.

April it is!!! Seems March it is for Jaspie!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## bernie86

Happy Monday Ladies! looks like I missed a lot this weekend. I dont really get online much when Im away from my desk. But glad to hear you all are doing pretty great! I had an OK weekend, a little stressful with my family but nothing we cant handle! Glad to hear you are applying for the job blu! and happy mothers day, its not til may here :) Hopie- hopefully some nice relaxing on your own will be good! Im glad you both are planning on trying again next month! Jaspie thats so great that its getting darker I agree with the others you are definitely our first BFP!!! I broke down and tested this morning( with just a cheapy strip test) and got a BFN... its only 10 DPO so all hope is not out the window but now I know Im ok if its not our month... because my body just might not be ready yet. I still feel slightly nauseated and have most of the weekend and slight cramps, but nothing else out of the ordinary. But this could be PMS so whatever. My hubs and I also decided we are not trying like we did this month again... we are just going to BD to our hearts desire and not think about it too much... it worked for our first BFP! I get to caught up in planning that its not good for my stress level with everything else going on in my life...


----------



## hopie2015

Good to see your update Bernie. I'm sorry test was a bfn..It is interesting though you have been feeling slightly nauseated.. Still could be too early but definitely as you said, if AF does arrive, could be that your body just wants more time. So your plan sounds perfect! Last times we got pg as well..it sort of just happened like that. No stress, no pressure..Not thinking about it too much..Perfect. 
Sure don't need an added stress in life. 
Sorry weekend was a bit stressful with family and hope all resolves soon. 
I do hear you with that!

I am taking time to myself today. Too isolated and it's rather depressing, but I don't feel like see/doing a thing!
Take care and keep posted~


----------



## Blu10

Yes we defo have a deal Hopie.
Jaspie thats so funny, have you done a digital?
AF has arrived here right on schedule &#128077;


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- don't get depressed! do something fun that you can only do when you are home by yourself!!!! I think you need to dance around the house, singing in your undies lol! with a bottle of wine :) Blu- so glad to hear the witch came on time!!! hope you feel as reset as I did the day mine came!!! And Hopie I do find the slight nausea to be odd. But I dont know everything is different in general, and I didn't have any symptoms at all last time until I hit 6 weeks so its hard to know what is what. But anyway seeing the BFN didnt really bother me... trying cant be my focus anymore I need to really help my Mom get through her next two treatments and help with my little brother and we will just hope it happens when it happens. :wacko: this is my head today! lol


----------



## hopie2015

You are such an amazing daughter/sister, Bernie! You are soo strong too. And always such a positive attitude.. I am learning from you! You are right- I shouldn't be depressed like this.. I think your dancing around here sounds like exactly what I should do!!!
I didn't have any symptoms either until 6 1/2 weeks and whoa- did the nausea, etc. hit hard then!
I know what you mean by feeling re-set when AF came. Felt at least good tht my body got back on track right on schedule.
Blu- glad this has happened to you.. Our bodies are back on track! Glad we have a deal! :)


----------



## jaspie

I have a great vision of hopie dancing around the house in her undies singing and waving a bottle of wine! That sounds really fun! I'm home alone for a bit too as OH goes on for his operation tomorrow so I'll be without him for 1.5 weeks :(

Love your plan Bernie, the relaxed approach will fit in perfectly with everything else going on in your life and will be fun rather than another source of stress. You're still v early for a bfp and it is interesting you're feeling nauseous! Fingers crossed.

Hopie i know what you mean about the job situation. I was sticking out a job i wasn't bothered about cos i knew I'd be leaving on maternity leave and might not be coming back. And then it was all gone. And i was stuck in the job with no end in sight. Luckily the secondment opportunity came up. I think if you can afford it then take as much time as you need to get something you want to do. 
Blu yay for af being on time! Happy cd1 of your ttc rainbow cycle! Your body is bang on schedule, awesome. 

I haven't done a digital! Too scared! Will wait a couple of days i think just to make sure it really is happening! I'm so wary!


----------



## bernie86

Lol Dancing alone is seriously the best! I rarely get the occasion to be alone since my BIL and SIL rent a room from us but when I do watch out! hahaha Thank you for the words of encouragement! The family will get through and mom will be good if having a moody teenager doesnt kill her! I think you ladies are some of the strongest and I truely enjoy chatting with you girls.... I will continue to pray for good positive things! and Jaspie we are all dying for you to get you confirmation dark line!!! woo hoo!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy Mothers Day Blu! Had no idea it was earlier in the UK  LOL, I just thought you were really organized, shopping 2 months in advance!

Sorry about the BFN Bernie, but its early and could easily change!! Keep us posted.

Hope you are feeling better hopie. ((Hugs)). It is so hard when we plan for one thing only to have it all yanked away from us without warning. I think motherhood is your new path, it has just been delayed by a bit. And thanks so much for your well wishes regarding me getting a BFP  I struggle to believe it will happen because when we tried for so long before it didnt, and it means so much when you and others believe in me  it helps me believe too. 

Exciting news Jaspie, keep us posted!! I hope that line keeps on getting darker! Too funny what the cashier said, ha ha.

Ugh, it finally occurred to DH and I that now that I am no longer pregnant I can help out with scooping the cat boxes again. Nooooo! If that doesnt give me extra motivation to get pregnant again ASAP I dont know what will. DH was grumbling about missing the hot tub (I refuse to let him use it because I dont want it killing his swimmers) and I told him that the faster he knocks me up again the faster he can go in the hot tub again, LOL. I find laughing about it takes some of the stress/pressure off. We arent trying (and are preventing) until next month though.


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit that last post made me giggle... i have visions of your OH strutting around in his speedos wondering if he can sneak in a quick a 5 mins lol. And you girls dancing in around in your pants with vino.... have you seen bridget jones' diary? Haha.
I definitely feel that the reset button has been pressed and Im looking at that as a positive thing. It took 40 days for AF to arrive after a finished my BCP so Im glad it was quicker this time. 30-32 days seems fairly normal for me.
Jaspie your progression is looking good, i have everything crossed for you xx
Hopie i hope youre feeling better today? I know you will get a sticky baby next time.
Bernie - love to you and your mum. I hope she copes ok with her treatment. Hopie is right you sound like a fab support and i think aometimes the not overthinking things where TTC is concerned can be a good thing.
Have a great day buddies xx


----------



## jaspie

I am currently having a freak out as I don't think it's progressed enough. It is just about darker but not as dark as I'd expect if this was a healthy pregnancy it's still really faint so I'm still questioning a bit if it's even a new pregnancy at all! My head is in a knot :wacko: I managed to get a drs appointment at 8.30 today to see if she can do bloods for me or has any advice. So will let you know! 
I'm ready for af to come and the reset button to be pressed too if this is not good news! I won't even be sad i just want to know what's going on!

Fit: noooo re the cat boxes! Yuk! Maybe you can tell him you can't when ttc either ;)


----------



## Blu10

Try not to stress! It definitely looks like a BFP to me. The tests are getting darker not lighter x


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Blu must CALM DOWN!! For those of you not on my journal I've copied and pasted:

The dr told me to step away from the tests! She said 2 lines mean I'm pregnant and she'd be surprised if it was leftover from 6w ago now so for now i am pregnant and to stop testing and test again in a WEEK!! 
I'm going to try and follow her advice at least for a few days. I've been with her throughout the mc and she said she knows how much i want this and after a loss we want it to be ok again asap but I'm putting myself under too much stress so soon and she'd never advise testing before period is due as it's not a reliable answer and advises waiting til you're overdue. She said you can't go by darkness of lines as every pregnancy is different. 

So I'm still not convinced I'm pregnant but I'm a bit reassured so I'm going to try and forget about it for a bit (ha!) until af comes or i get a bfn xx


----------



## hopie2015

Jaspie- good you met with your doctor today. Very good advice..though, yeah..tough to follow! It would be surprising if it was leftover hcg since procedure was 6 weeks ago no. Hmm. At least try to wait..say 4 days before testing again?! :)
Keep mind occupied and keep busy as much as you possibly can as Bernie has been doing.... Then maybe this wknd test again? 
Is fiance's surgery today?? Wishing him an easy and speedy recovery. 

Fit- good to hear from you. That is funny!! Tell hubby that even while TTC'ing, cat scooping isn't good. Will he fall for that?!
You sound good. Thanks for the positive thoughts.. It is always nice to hear from others that motherhood really is my next path. Thank you both! Fit- I really and truly believe it will happen faster for you this time. 

Bernie- you sound great. Hope mom keeps feeling better and better. Moody teenager? I see that with my niece and nephew...Whoa. Not an easy stage, is it?! Truly love talking with you and all of you on here.. So nice to meet such nice girls to chat with!

Blu- hope you are enjoying your 2 days off! What are plans for DS's birthday? Glad you feel that 'reset high'.. It is a good feeling!

I took Bernie's advice and danced around yesterday. Though I left my clothes on and didn't open the wine since I am the worst at opening bottles!! Next time I'll do the strip down with wine and have more fun. It did change my low energy!! Great idea.

Happy St. Patrick's Day! I am usually working every year and too beat after to celebrate. Fiance's sister is a cop and they have a huge party so he got tickets. Even though I feel low still, having the tickets means I have to go..so this will be a good way to get back out there socially. I have not drank in so many months.. I will be looped in no time. I really need it though. I have so much worry with how my parents have been feeling ill and just need to forget about everything. At this point alcohol is the only solution. DF took off today and he is going to make me an Irish coffee soon......Seriously I just want to be REALLY drunk all day and forget about the past awful months...and everything!

Well, let's hope I behave myself in front of a million drunk cops today. Hopefully I have fun story!

Take care~


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie that sounds verrry promising!!! Waiting a week to test will be tough - time always slows to a crawl. Fx for you!!

Lol Blu DH had better stay away from that hot tub if he knows what's good for him...no reason I can't go in while not pregnant though but he'll throw such a hissy fit if I go while he can't (men are such babies) I'll be the one sneaking out for a dip in my bikini with a glass of vino ha ha.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## bernie86

Yay! congrats Jaspie!!!! So glad the Dr. gave you the confirmation! Hopie I'm so glad you danced!!! it really does help!! and have a good time at the party, once you are there with a drink in your hand Im sure you will let everything else just fall away! Fit- I think that is so funny, Just tell him happy wife, happy life ;) Blu hope you are enjoying your day. Happy St. Patties day! This Irish girl isn't even getting any corn beef and cabbage today :( hubs doesn't like it! so Im pretty sure AF is on her way in and my BFN was legit... and If it comes then at least i can enjoy a cocktail in Vegas this weekend for hubbies Birthday.


----------



## jaspie

You lovely bunch! Thank you. I've decided not to test again until Saturday when i have a 30th bday party in the evening so if it's bfn then i can drink. Ended up buying a digi which will arrive tomorrow so might use that on Thursday or Friday. I'd believe a digi as there's surely no way my hcg can be left over and be above 25miu 6 weeks out so I'd believe it was new then. I feel a bit like af is coming too though so we'll see. That would be typical after spending a small fortune on pregnancy tests! At this point I don't think I'll mind if AF comes at least it will be closure and will be reset like Blu then and ready for a normal cycle. 

Fit - vino in the hot tub sounds amazing! You deserve it you should totally do that. In secret while DH scoops up the cat box :thumbup:

Hopie - looped! I love that word haha, never heard it before! I hope you have a fab time and get totally looped at the party! Make sure you've got all your supplies of hangover food already in the house so you can just kick back tomorrow. 

Bernie - you are going to Vegas?!! Wow so envious I'd looove to go! Hope you have an amazing time and if it is a bfn hope you get looped too! Still early though isn't it? 

Happy St Patrick's day everyone! So lovely to have you all to chat to Xx


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie, Yes its still Early, but AF is due tmw, so if she doesn't come before Saturday, then I will remain sober in Vegas just to be safe :) which wont be that hard, we are going to see shows and maybe some pool time... we are too old for "clubbin" now haha. im not usually anymore than one day late so i'll probably know before we leave


----------



## Blu10

Hey ladies, how are we?
Bernie - have a super time in vegas!!
Hopie - i hope you feel better? Were all set for the big '4' tomorrow! eeek!! Im taking him to cadbury world for the day (healthy eating may well slip lol). 
Fit - you enjoy that tub and vino &#128521; we wont tell DH, pinky promise! Ha!
Jaspie - the GP is right, step away from the tests. 
X


----------



## jaspie

Oooh hope you and ds enjoy Cadbury world I went there when I was younger and loved it! Healthy eating has got to slip for the day. Yummy. I'm away from the tests, promise!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

LOL Jaspie and Blu at sneaking off to the hot tub while DH cleans the cat boxes  I love it!! 

I have a mental image of leaving the house with my yoga bag (with my bikini and beach towel inside) and yoga mat (with a bottle of wine rolled up inside) and sneaking off to the hot tubha ha ha, if DH asks about my wet hair after Ill just say it was hot yogamy drunkenness might be a bit harder to explain. Uh oh, hed have to walk right by the hot tub to take the dirty kitty litter to the dumpster  busted! 

I think your attitude is great  either you get a BFP and that is wonderful, or you get a clean slate and a chance to get looped! Thats how I want to try and look at it each month. 

Bernie you are still in the running too, FX, and if not you can get looped in Vegas. ;)

Hopie  we will both get to be mothers just yet. I believe in us! I really hope it doesnt take so long but I appreciate your good vibes.  I was overweight with a bunch of health problems when we tried a few years ago  my body was VERY angry with me. Then I lost weight and got in shape, health problems disappeared and my body was happy happy, then along came (surprise) baby when we werent trying  coincidence? I hope not!


----------



## jaspie

Fit you have clearly thought about this plan! I like your style! 
I had a temp drop this morning so hopefully af will come in the next couple of days. Feeling surprisingly ok with this. At least next time I'll know that any lines i get are new!


----------



## hopie2015

A hot tub sounds perfect right about now!!! Go for it, with the wine.. Hubby can have the wine, at least! Thanks Fit-- that is nice to hear. I do not think either that getting into such great shape and the pregnancy was coincidence. Your being in such fantastic shape will make it happen much faster again!
Jaspie-- sounds like a great plan. Digital on Saturday. and then you will know if you can drink or not at the party! You have a great attitude with this. If it is not now, it will be in the coming few months! Has your fiance had surgery yet?
Bernie- have a wonderful time in Vegas! Which hotel are you going to? So many great ones..and spas. Excited for you. Yes, at least if AF, then you can enjoy some good cocktails in Vegas!

Blu- Cadburyworld sounds so awesome. I have never heard of it.. Maybe it is like Hershey park. I'm going to look it up..want to go there.. I love anything Cadbury! Happy 4th birthday to your little guy!

Now I remember why I don't really drink. Not liking this feeling the next day! 'Looped' i think I heard years ago and started using it recently. Getting looped out of my mind was a good way to describe it yesterday. Was fun to forget everything, act 15 years younger than my age and take pictures with the Ireland, Quebec and UK officers who were at the party! Omg..their accents are soo cool! Fiance said he has never seen me look so happy in a picture in ages.. (I hate photos).. i think it was because I was laughing so hard.

Must go get some hangover food now.. Jaspie- I should have stocked up. Soo windy out there..Alone for next couple days, so hopefully I don't resort to that comfort non-stop eating again!

Bernie- send some LA warmth this way, please? Snow storm again on Friday..the 1st day of Spring!


----------



## bernie86

Haha Hopie! glad you had so much fun!!! and you need to definitely go get a greasy hang over cure!!! I would be glad to send you some of our heat! I much prefer a nice 70* in March, not 85-90*! It will be about 80* in vegas as well! We are staying at the tropicana.... havent stayed there since the remodel, and only choose it because its a hilton and I have loooots of points. hopefully its nice :) AF is due today, but no sign so far. My plan is if she doesnt show by Friday I will test again so that way I will know before we leave Saturday. hope you are all enjoying hump day!


----------



## jaspie

Hopie that sounds hilarious! So glad you had fun :D I'm totally going to start using looped!
I got a temp drop this morning so pretty sure af is on the way but that's okay! I think it'll come tomorrow. I can put all this miscarriage stuff behind me then :)
Oooh Bernie no sign of af yet! Good news! Hopefully both of us will be out of limbo soon one way or another :D
OH had his op yest and is doing well! I'm actually just my way to see him i can't wait xx


----------



## bernie86

Glad to hear he is doing well jaspie! and Hope you guys have a nice visit! And you are right being out of limbo will be nice. I actually can truly say I'm content either way! Life is good in spite of my loss and ttc again. and I need to trust in God's plan not mine! plus I really hate charting and watching symptoms and OPKs... I just like BDing ;)


----------



## hopie2015

Yay! His surgery is over. Wishing him an easy and speedy recovery!
Great attitude. Seems you feel more as if af on way now. If so, you will
surely feel re-set and definitely an easier time testing next time when you know the lines are new!
Bernie- do you leave tomorrow? Will live vicariously through you.. We had some great trips to Vegas few years back..If you like Thai food.. Lotus of Siam...sooo good!


----------



## bernie86

We are leaving early Saturday and staying through Monday. :) it will be a nice time with My BIL and SIL joining us as well. Luckily my MIL is able to stay with the furbabies all weekend so I dont have to stress about where to take them


----------



## jaspie

Thanks you guys for your kind thoughts :flower: we had a lovely visit thanks, he's doing great :D
Yep I'm also feeling at peace with af coming, if a bit scared it's going to be super heavy/painful but hey at least that will mean my lining built up okay :thumbup:

Enjoy Vegas Bernie! Sounds amazing!


----------



## bernie86

So the Nausea is strong today!!!! I still dont have any other symptoms really besides bloating and slight cramps that can be AF as well so i dont really count them. I really just want to know already because if im not preggo I'd like some Meds please!!! thats my rant for the afternoon :nope:


----------



## jaspie

I was feeling sick with cramps last night too Bernie, i was totally convinced she was coming but today just thick creamy cm and a temp rise? Argh! What is going on! Hope you feel better today. When are you going to test? :hugs:


----------



## Blu10

Hi my buddies!
Glad to hear AF is still at bay and OH is recovering well Jaspie.
Fit - i totally love the yoga mat idea hahaha.
Bernie - i have my fingers crossed this is your month hunni.
How are you hopie? Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my gosh! Sound like symptoms, you two might have today?!
Bernie- is nausea (outside of pg, of course) normal for you? I never really get nauseous, and most I ever experienced it was pregnancy. Are you gonna test tomorrow??!
Jaspie- temp up today and wow- I just don't know. Maybe you can take that digital tomorrow? I'm a bad influence.. I know the dr. told you to wait a week! Glad your guy is doing great.

The new Tropicana sounds awesome, Bernie.. I didn't realize it is a Hilton. Wow- it is hot there. Bet you will still take 90 to our 32 degrees/snow tomorrow? ;)

Blu- how are you? How was Cadbury World? I looked it up and what I would do to have that nearby to go to one day this week! I added it to my Pinterest on 'places to go someday'. I just want to go and eat chocolate all day! I'm alright, thanks.. Trying to get more positive.. no more of this being down stuff..Ugh!

Had nice tea out with workout class last night. I had not gone in a month. They were soo sweet- did a toast to me and told me with stuff they have seen me go through past 6 years that I am so strong. Never really saw it that way, I have felt weak. But really I see all of you on here are so incredibly strong. It just made me feel better to hear. :) One girl is 7 mos. pregnant and she took out the sonogram pic...I couldn't really look. A lot of pregnancy talk. I was okay with it at the time. But woke up 5am with awful nightmares of what happened. So perhaps it was a bit too much for me to listen thru for an hour. 

Anyway, onward and upward!! Can't wait to hear some news on here. :)


----------



## bernie86

Nausea isnt usually normal for me, and barely even had it when I was preg.... but since i felt that way I tested last night and got BFN so Im thinking it may just be AF and the stress Ive been having. The cramps Im getting today are much more AF like than they were a couple days ago. plus my boobs dont feel like preggo boobs at all. and Last time I just had this overall certainty that I was preg. before I even tested and this month I feel like its wishful thinking so Im going with my gut and continue waiting for AF! 
Hopie it sounds like you had a nice time with the girls! I know what you mean about being around pregnant ppl... its really hard when its this fresh! Jaspie- I still think you are in the running... I think its probably best to wait to test next week for certainty and then ask the dr to do Blood work maybe :) blu- hope you had a nice time with your son for his birthday! Fit- hope everything is going well for you too!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

The symptoms sound promising ladies!!! Before I found out I was pregnant with my angel I thought I was getting either a cold or the flu, so that is what early pregnancy was like for me. That would be awesome if there were 2 BFPs on this thread already  maybe this thread is lucky.  

Hopie I hope you get some of the California/Vegas weather your way soon  snow, blech! It is raining here today, but I cant complain because weve had a warm sunny spring thus far. That sounds like a nice time out with your exercise friends, and theyre right  you ARE strong. I can understand how you feel about the u/s pic thoughit hurts to think of what weve lost. But I think weve just been delayed. 

Had your DH is doing well Jaspie!

Even though DH and I are preventing until next month (when AF hopefully returns!) I started temping at 5:50 every morning 3 days ago for practice. Hmmm. Morning 1 temp was 36.5, morning 2 36.6 (and had some CM) and today 36.8  does that mean Im ovulating? Im temped to use one of my OPKs out of curiousity but dont want to waste them.


----------



## bernie86

Well Im officially out now... AF just showed up! Now I can have a cocktail or.... 10! this weekend and Im on to the next round of just a lot of BDing!!!!! no more thinking about it for this girl!


----------



## jaspie

Sorry about AF Bernie :hugs: onto your fresh cycle of all the sexytime!! Hope you have a fab time in Vegas and drink lots of cocktails :hugs:

Hopie you are strong, you're so strong you've been through and are going through so much. And you did well listening to all the pregnancy talk too, that's not easy. It still grates on me a bit. I hope you get to go to Cadbury world one day!

Fit we'd need to see your post ovulation temps to see if you ovulated as it is only confirmed in hindsight when you've had 3 high temps. Keep temping though it tells you so much about your cycle! 

I'm wondering if maybe I ovulated 3 days later than i thought as i had ov pain, ewcm and a pos opk i didn't record on my chart cos i thought I'd ov'd already and was having a long surge or a dodgy batch. In this case my prev tests on Mon and Tues are irrelevant really as it would be too early if i implanted on sat/sun when i had cramps which was 8/9 dpo.....i have nausea today too and cramps all day on and off but no af...boobs started getting sore today too behind the nipple in the middle. AF needs to come if it's coming to stop me coming up with these crackpot theories! I'm getting nervous again now!
I start my secondment on 7th Apr and my new line manager gave me a lift home today and we had a lovely chat, she knows about my mc as she's in HR and we're friends too, and she told me she had a mc before her 2nd child. It was so nice to talk to her I'm really glad we'll be working together.


----------



## Blu10

Evening buddies, theres lots of positivity here today &#128077;
Hopie, cadbury world was really lovely, we ate far too much choccy oooops!! Healthy eating defo slipped. 
Jaspie, im glad AF isnt coming, I honestly dont think it will!!
Bernie, sorry AF got you. Ill be hoining you with lots of bedding this cycle... well not literally obviously!!&#128516;
Ds's birthday was lovely, thanks for asking. He had a fab time and is excited for his party this weekend. 
The week seems to have flown by but Im looking forward to the weekend off work. AF has come to an end tonight so looking forward to cycle #1 back on the wagon.
Hopie u need to start practising the old sext time if were gonna buddy up haha &#128513; x


----------



## bernie86

Everybody should be enjoying the :sex: lol! Thats what its all about! Im just trying to remember how many people in this world have oops babies with out the stress of trying.... It sounds so much better that way! (especially when we really want these Babies!) :dust:


----------



## hopie2015

LOL! You're right Bernie! 
Your 2nd to last post sounded like you knew AF was on the way..and then sure enough. Here's to a new cycle!! And 10 drinks for you in Vegas!! Hope you win big there too, as you so deserve.

Jaspie- whoa..some serious symptoms going on. 'Crackpot theories' lol. Well surely it must be driving you nuts. I mean so many signs and no AF still. I can't wait for you to test again!! So great you like your new manager so much. That is v. important. Thanks for the kind words.. feels good to get called 'strong'! 

Thank you Fit! I know zero about temping/charting. Never have done it. I'm going to take Bernie's view... just BD and have fun..no stress, no worry. Surely I should chart/temp to learn my cycle better. Only 2 times we ever had unprotected though, we got pg!!!

Blu- LOL!! You are right. I do!!!! I think I am getting over the sex fear now. I must work on this this weekend since as long as my parents are okay, he and I will stay in the city together. Poor guy. Not sure how he puts up with me. 
So glad DS had a great birthday! He must be soo excited for his party. All that choccy sounds SO good.. Am I spelling that right? I love that word. 
So have to go there someday. Hopefully with a little one!
Congrats on start of new cycle. Yay!

Looking forward to Friday updates! Good luck Jaspie!!


----------



## jaspie

Morning all! So another temp rise for me but when I tested i got even lighter tests than earlier in the week so I think we can safely say I'm out unless i ovulated late and implanted late which I think is unlikely. Anyway I'm still cool with whatever happens, i just want to know and for af to hurry up so i can put this behind me! Happy Friday hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## hopie2015

You sound great, Jaspie! Yes, seems the line would appear at least a bit darker by now. Either way you are fine with..and that is great! If it not this month, it will be some month soon! :) Just enjoy your weekend and live it up. :)
Hope everyone is having a good start to the weekend. Happy Spring..1st day! Snow storm here though.
Bernie- have a great time in Vegas!!
Blu- have fun with the birthday party! 
Fit- enjoy your weekend!
Looking forward to everyone's updates. :)


----------



## bernie86

have a great weekend ladies!!!! Hope to see you all enjoyed your weekends when I get back Tuesday!!!! xoxox


----------



## Blu10

Hi Ladies how are we all?
Any progress with the tests now Jaspie? Will check your journal too.
All is well here, we had a great day yesterday at DS birthday party, followed by a chilled evening with hubs watching a new series and enjoying a Chinese. I really need to get the healthy eating back on track tomorrow though once the birthday cake has gone! 
I'm feeling really positive about things this last week, I was relieved that AF showed up on time and we will definitely be DTD lots this month so if it happens it happens! I'm trying to focus on us just having fun and hopefully that will lead to a BFP at some point soon. 
Today I'm going to be catching up on housework and finding places for all DS new toys. Happy Sunday to me fave girlies x


----------



## jaspie

AF showed up this morning! So at least now I'm out of limbo. Feeling ok about it. We won't be able to ttc this cycle cos OH's back is healing but we should be good to go next cycle! Hope you've all had great weekends!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Jaspie, im sorry hunni. Sounds like maybe a chemical? 
On with new cycle, think positive at least your body is healing x


----------



## jaspie

Maybe, I'm not sure. The tests were strange but this cycle has just been so weird who knows. Anyway onwards and upwards! Hopefully af will get rid of anything left over that might be causing me to have faint bfps now.


----------



## Blu10

Im sure it will. Love the positive attitude. We will nail it soon.i read a poll on here sat and 40% of ladies got BFP on cycle 2 after a loss, lets join them &#128522;


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends!
Glad you had good weekends.
Jaspie-- seems you sure were starting to think it was more AF on the way than getting a darker line on the test. Now your body is totally re-set and that next cycle you guys can try again, I have a very good feeling will be it! 
Perfect..give your body new time. Fresh, new start for all of us in the coming months!

That is a great stat, Blu.. Thanks! Glad you are feeling very positive and DS had a great birthday. Is the cake gone yet? :) Can I have some? These sweet cravings are killing me. 

It is still freezing here. All of NYC dressed around like it is January still. Getting nuts. I've decided I'm not starting healthy eating now until April 1st. :) 

Trying to stay positive. My mom hasn't been well now. Just one thing after another. but trying hard!
On own today, so going to check out the Macy's flower show to cheer up. Think of positives of being unemployed-- events are less crowded on the work days!

Bernie- how was Vegas? Fit- what's new?

Hope your Mondays are going well. Great you are doing well Jaspie.
Here's to a fresh, new start!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi Girls!

Hopie Im sorry to hear your mom isnt feeling well  prayers and positive thoughts for your family. Hope your weather improves soon too! Thats a drag, having it feel like January in March.

Blu, glad to hear your sons birthday party went well.

Bernie hope you had a fabulous time in Vegas and enjoyed your drink or ten!

Jaspie, sorry to hear about AF showing up, but glad you have such a positive attitude about it. It is a clean slate and Im sure youll get your BFP as soon as DH is recovered. Glad you got to have a fun drinking night out!

I had an OK weekend.

Saturday woke up bright and early and went to hot yoga  had a great class! Id been wondering about hot yoga and pregnancy (I was told to avoid it, which I did) and there was a veeery pregnant woman in my class, so I chatted with her about it after class. She has practiced throughout her current and previous pregnancy and her advice was to just listen to my body and it will tell me what type of exercise is okay and what isnt. 

DH and I also had the dentist on Saturday (fun, fun). My dentist noticed my lack of a bump right away and asked me what happened (you wouldnt believe how many people fail to register this and ask me how my pregnancy is going!). Anyway, she is the sweetest and said I will absolutely get pregnant again and have a healthy baby. She also said my body is on the acidic side which could make it take longer for me to get pregnant. She suggested I see a naturopath who can help me reduce the acid levels in my body. I really dont want to wait forever to get pregnant, so off to the naturopath I go! Out of all the doctors Ive seen lately, who would think Id get the best fertility advice from my dentist, LOL.

Sunday we were supposed to go to a get together with DHs whole family, but it was unfortunately cancelled due to my FIL taking a sudden turn for the worse. My BIL is making it sound like FIL is not even going to live long enough to have further treatment. :-( Dont know if thats the case or hes just being pessimistic, but were going to visit FIL so I suppose we can draw our own conclusions.

Last night I poured some wine, lit some candles and just had a good cry. Sounds sad, but I actually found it really cathartic. I just let go and let myself feel everything. I thought of Christmas, such a short time ago. I was pregnant and my inlaws were headed to Arizona for several months (they should still be there!) and FIL was telling me how excited he was for their trip and most of all for our baby! Now the baby is gone and my FIL soon will be toowe dont even know if hell still be alive when what would have been my due date rolls around. It felt good to get mad and cry and acknowledge that none of this is fair, and that it really sucks. Now I can go back to having optimism. 

Hope everyone has a great week. I have a couple of lunches scheduled and as well as a lot of exercise sessions.


----------



## Blu10

Fitmama in so sorry to hear about your FIL, it never rains when it pours does it! Hope he has a little longer with you all. Hugs xx

Hopie - hows mum doing? The last of the cake has been devoured, there is a small slice headed to NYC first class haha. Hope it warms up a little soon. We had a gorge weekend here but its much cooler again now with rain forecast all week. 

Bernie did you enjoy vegas? Hope you took a cocktail for us all?

Jaspie, I read your TTC journal earlier, sorry youre feeling crappy today. I think its so hard not to remember the milestones and some days are so tough. I was asked twice at work today when were going to have another baby from people who dont know whats happened and its so awkward. I dont want to share the details with everyone. Big hugs to you x

Im feeling pretty knackered tonight and so is DH so think werr gonna have an early nite x


----------



## hopie2015

Oh Fit, I am really sorry to hear that. I hope your FIL does have much longer.. I know pessimistic thinking all too well..hopefully the reality will be more optimistic. I hope and pray for your FIL to have good treatment and more years.

I wanted to write to say I might not be on for a bit. forgot laptop charger.. Want to say more but heading on train to the hospital. I am a mess as i write this..my mom had to go to the hospital... My fiance and dad are with her...They are doing tests now.. I don't know how it got to this point..what is happening It was the saddest conversation I have ever had in my life with her an hour ago.. Thank you so much for your much needed prayers and wishes. I feel like I can't take anymore. 

I love you guys..you are all the best. I hope to be in touch soon. xx


----------



## Blu10

Hopie Im really sorry to hear about your mum. Please take good care of each other, youre in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

((Hugs)) Hopie, we are pulling for you and your mom! I hope they can help her at the hospital. I hope life starts treating you kinder and that good things are just around the corner.


----------



## jaspie

Thinking of you and your mum hopie and sending you love and hugs. Hope you get good news soon xxx


----------



## bernie86

Fit, sending prayers for your FIL and Hopie sending prayers for your Mom!I know how hard it is when your parent is not doing well and I hope you get some better news. Jaspie- Im glad to hear the reset has been pushed and you are out of limbo now. Blu- hope you enjoyed your weekend celebrating your little boy! Vegas was nice, didnt feel well saturday night because of sinuses and then all the cigarette smoke so i went to bed after dinner and everyone else went out. but we enjoyed the show the next night and a nice day at the pool. BIL and SIL even got their own room the next night so we got some alone time which was great ;) over all a nice weekend away :)


----------



## Blu10

Glad to hear you got some alone time Bernie &#128521; were trying to rev up our alone time hehe, so far so good! 
How are you Jaspie?
Hopie - im sending thoughts to you and your family xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bernie, glad Vegas was fun! I hear you about cigarette smoke though - blech.

Hopie I hope you are doing okay and your mom is too.

My FIL is not doing well...it is a double edged sword. Without treatment he will die but right now he is too ill for treatment and it would kill him. :-( The doctors are considering putting a stint in for drainage and to relieve the pressure...DH and I just looked at each other incredulously because that's exactly what they were talking about trying with our baby before he died...how is this happening again, but with my FIL now?

What a year.


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit it sounds awful for you. Whats wrong with FIL? These things sure come to try us sometimes but there musr be a light at the end of the tunnel xx


----------



## jaspie

Thinking of you fit mama. How awful to have to re-live it again with FIL. I really hope that whatever they do for him helps him. Sending hugs xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Blu and jaspie, your kind words mean a lot. FIL has stage 4 pancreatic and liver cancer. Not what our baby had obviously, but all the talk about possibly putting a stint in for drainage is the same...like deja vu.

On a positive note AF is here! That explains why my chin has been such a pimple factory for the past week. I kind of expected AF to torture me by staying away forever, so this is a pleasant surprise. Can't wait to try in April!!

Hope all of you enjoy your days. :flower:


----------



## bernie86

Good morning ladies!!! I have some exciting and surprising news!!! So the AF I started last week only lasted 1 day and was very light, so I thought I was just getting lucky since the last AF was so awful. Well yesterday I couldn't kick the nausea and my boobs felt like preggo boobs so I decided to poas just for the heck of it and i got a BFP!!!!!


----------



## Blu10

Arghhhgggggggggghhhhhhhhh massive congrats Bernie!!! Im so happy for you!! So your 5ish weeks? Xx


----------



## bernie86

Thank you!!!!! Im still shocked! but yes I am 5 weeks tmw! I need to call the DR though because I have had a sore throat and cough and because I thought i got my period I wasnt worried about taking nyquill and cough medicine. I hope that didnt harm the baby... as well as the couple of drinks I had this weekend because I thought I got my period and had 2 BFN's last week! :nope:


----------



## jaspie

Eeeek!! Our first rainbow!! Huge congratulations Bernie! Could not be happier for you! Xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

CONGRATS BERNIE!!!!!! Woot woot! :happydance:

Here is to more rainbows to come!


----------



## bernie86

Thank you ladies for all the excitement! besides my hubby you are the only ppl i can tell! I called the Dr. and He said the nyquill i was taking was not a big deal and I can finish the z pack antibiotics. now i fell so much better. I hated feeling like I could have done something wrong when for the last 3 weeks I hadnt drank, or taken meds just incase. I have an appt for april 13th :)


----------



## Blu10

Bernie seriously dont panic. Ive had 3 pregnancies and the only one where I drank and hadnt been taking folic acid before my BFP was with DS who is now 4 and perfect! The twice ive done everything by the book I have lost - honestly believe its meant to be or not. Im so excited that we have a rainbow baby already, hope we will all be joining you soon xx


----------



## bernie86

Thanks! Im praying for all your rainbows too! You ladies are awesome and so supportive. I really appreciate you


----------



## Blu10

Oh wow its friday already, looking forward to a weekend with my boys and were also approaching the fertile window &#128512;
Hope everyone is well? Hopie im thinking of you xx


----------



## jaspie

Yes hopie thinking of you too <3

Woohoo for approaching the fertile window Blu! Very exciting! Af is still here with me on cd6 but I think she's on her way out. OH is back home!! So I am off today and Monday to look after him :)
Happy Friday! Xx


----------



## Blu10

Hows he doing Jaspie?


----------



## jaspie

He's great! He's a bit sore but not in agony and can walk around and sit up in bed and on a chair downstairs. He went to the physio this morning and they are really happy with how he's coming along they say he's doing great! It's so lovely to have him home. We're going to have a cheeseboard and a bottle of wine tonight and do our guest list then we can start looking at venues when we've got our numbers :D


----------



## Blu10

How exciting, do you have a date in mind? I love weddings &#128513;
What do we all have planned for the weekend? Were going to take DS to see the aeroplanes then local pub lunch today which will be nice. Were likely to be heading towards fertile time at the start of next week so three guesses what's on the agenda this evening hahaha &#128518;


----------



## jaspie

Woohoooo! Go blu good luck! Sounds like a nice day planned. It's raining here I'm just having a lazy morning in bed with OH :) we're thinking next summer so june, july or August next year, whichever has the best price / availability. Not Glastonbury weekend though as half our friends work there every year!


----------



## Blu10

Its so exciting, the day goes so fast though. My DH would like to go to glastonbury, neither of us have ever been. Your lazy day sounds good, were going to have a lazy morning today.
How are you Bernie? X


----------



## hopie2015

Oh friends, this has been a nightmare week. Good thing is today is first day my mom is really stable. I am praying so hard. I will write more below.
First time signing on to catch up and big Congrats to Bernie. Such wonderful news!
Fit- I am so sorry. Have to believe like Blu says...but really there has to be some light at the end of this tunnel. What a year it has been is right.. I can't even put into words how I feel. I am still shocked. I am really not strong enough to handle all of this.
Jaspie- thank you so much for your very dear thoughts and words. I'm so glad your fiance is recovering well.

I haven't left the hospital since Monday. I can't bear to leave my mom. I am too close to her and though so grateful I have had a mom for a long time in my life, I can't lose her yet. It is selfish to say, I know but I just can't imagine going on without her. I always thought she was so strong. Healthy. Just the other week she was complaining she was so tired and shortness of breath. I was so stupid to not put two and two together. I thought it was older age and dealing with my dad being ill.

The doctors said they can now perform the surgery on her tomorrow. It cannot be the minimally invasive surgery we so hoped for. It will be 6 hour open heart surgery. It kills me to type that.
I am hoping for prayers from others from anyone and anywhere...healing thoughts. Her name is Lucille. She is the greatest lady I know. I would do anything for my dear mom to be okay..Anything. 
There is no love greater than child and mother. Blu- I'm sure you know. 
There's a chance I can't have my own baby. So please I beg God to let me have my mom for just even just a while longer.

Sorry to go on.. You are all so supportive though. 8:00am - 2:00pm tomorrow will be the longest hours of my life. I think I have to request a drug to knock me out or something. How to get through that?

Thank you all so much. In the short couple months we were all on here, I really consider you as friends.. From the bottom of my heart, thank you for the healing thoughts. 
Fit- my prayers are with your dear father-in-law, and much strength for all of you.
xx


----------



## jaspie

Hopie it sounds like you are in hell at the moment, i can't imagine how you are feeling. Never say you are stupid, you couldn't have known it was more serious. And it wouldn't have changed anything if you did so please don't beat yourself up. You're being the best daughter ever being by her side and being close to her at this awful time, she'll appreciate it so much. I know it doesn't feel like it right now but you are strong enough to deal with this, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger and although you are in the depths of winter right now you will come out the other side into spring and be stronger for it. I will be praying hard for you and your mom tomorrow xxx


----------



## Blu10

Oh Hopie, thanks so much for sparing time to update us at what must be an awful time. Im aending loads of well wishes to your mum Lucille and all the family, hope your Dad is feeling better soon. Please let us know how the op went today, love to you all xx


----------



## Blu10

Should have said too not soon x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Aw Hopie I am so sorry to hear about what you and your mom are going thru. I will be praying that her surgery goes well and that you get many more years with her...both you and the rainbow baby I truly believe you're going to have. I know this feels like more than you can bear, but you ARE strong. :hugs:

Jaspie, glad to hear DF is doing well. 

How are you feeling Bernie?

We weren't sure if FIL would survive last week but thankfully he did and they were able to get the stint in. It is his b-day today so the whole family is going to the hospital to celebrate.


----------



## jaspie

Fit mama so glad to hear that your FIL has pulled through! Is he out of danger now? Hope he has a great birthday with all of his loved ones around him!


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- I am going to definitely be praying for your Mom. I really hope everything is OK! And I know how hard this all is but I've been there with my Dad so I can tell you that even if you dont think you are strong enough, you are because God is with you and he will give you the strength you need for every situation. I also think just being there for her all this time and now as you wait for the surgery you are really helping her. 
Blu and Jaspie- sounds like you both had nice relaxing weekends! and Jaspie so exciting about the wedding planning. Its so fun! i loved planning mine.

Fit- Im so glad to hear that your FIL is doing so much better thats wonderful News!

As for me it has been a pretty uneventful weekend... just spend sometime with our friends and just lazed around yesterday... we even streamed church on the computer and watched from bed! Im finding that my energy is extremely low already!


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit thats fab news regarding you father in law, hope the stent helps him to feel better and he has a lovely birthday x


----------



## Blu10

In a way bernie im glad you feel like poo.... no offence but hopefully thats a good thing for sticky beanie bubs?? Hope youre resting.
My 4 yr old is driving me potty tonight...maaaan i love him to death but my gosh!! Can you list kids on preloved?? Lmao! Joke xx


----------



## bernie86

I agree Blu, I dont mind feeling tired or nauseated at all.... I feel silly in wishing I had stronger symptoms! I just feel like that will help me get through until week 10 knowing that the little peanut is there! I honestly cant help but worry a little even though I feel like this is completely different. 2 more weeks til my appt so maybe that will help


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you all so very much. You are the best and nicest ladies on the planet. 
Mom's surgery today was canceled. They found a problem with her gallbladder. Praying tests today come back as treatable. I am in shock. She was up crying all night, holding my teddy bear. Sweetest lady ever, please let her recover. 
Jaspie you are so sweet .. Your kind words and advice help me more tgan youll know.
Blu thank you soo very much for sending positive thoughts
Fit...i appreciate your prayers so very much. So glad they were able to give your dear FIL the procedure and he is feeling better. Hope you all have a wonderful birthday celebration with him. How is your husband doing?
Bernie. Thank you so much for the prayers! I know you know all too well and your telling me i will find the strength to get thru this helps so much
I am so glad for your news. Worrying is only normal. When a worry thought comes to mind, recognize it and then replace it with a positive thought. That used to work for me. Im reading a pamphlet someone gave me at hospital. It says that God gave us a spirit of peace. He never meant for us to be full of stress and worry. He tells us- keep your peace, everything will be fine. Stay at peace and know a new beginning is happening. I hope that helps. I feel it helps me

Xoxo and thanks to all of you


----------



## Blu10

I know what you mean Bernie, i felt totally different with DS and just knew it was all going to be ok! I have everything crossed for you.
Hopie, Im sorry to hear that your mums op was cancelled, hope theres nothing serious wrong with her gallbladder. Keep praying and doing whatever you need to be strong my lovely, hugs xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie will say more prayers for your mom, I really hope everything gets better for both of you and soon! Good advice about staying at peace...in a weird way it reminds me of yoga and finding your stillness. It can be so hard to stay still just like it can be so hard to be peaceful but the reward is worth the struggle.

LOL about your son Blu. A friend was trying to get me to adopt his teenage daughter the other day so you're not alone!

Bernie I am glad to hear you are wiped too! (Sorry). That's how I was my whole first trimester and it means the pregnancy hormones are going strong!

My FIL's celebration was nice. Don't know how much longer he'll be with us but we're appreciating our time with him while he's here.

Still missing my baby and feeling sad about him. Don't know if it will ever go away. Just feel robbed I guess. Thank God for you ladies who understand.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Blu and Fit
Mom's surgery is confirmed for 8am. Have no idea how im going to make it through as unbelievably my dad has had some sort of breakdown. I cant believe any of this. Please let my mom be okay and life get better. I would do anything. Thank you friends. C


----------



## Blu10

Good Luck Hopie! Huuuuuge hugs xx
Fit I'm glad FIL enjoyed his day, hope he gets more quality time with you all. Sorry you're feeling sad &#128546; xx


----------



## jaspie

Glad FIL had a nice day Fit. I'm sorry you're sad, life can be so unfair sometimes. I don't think you'll ever stop missing your baby but it will hopefully not always be so consuming xx
Hopie I'm sorry about your dad, i hope he gets better soon. I'll be thinking of your mum today good luck xxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie I'll keep praying for you and your parents...I really hope things look up for you soon. :hugs:

Thanks Hopie, Blu and Jaspie for all your kind words and encouragement. I need to stay positive since we are trying this month - taking my first OPK today even though it is early!

My birthday is next month and guess what I want? To be pregnant again, LOL. I know the odds of it are low but it would be the best birthday present ever! I would love to be one of the lucky ones who are super fertile after a loss...fx.


----------



## jaspie

Good luck this month fit! There's no reason why that can't be you! I'll keep everything crossed that we're celebrating your bfp in a couple of weeks time!!


----------



## Blu10

Good luck fit!
Im not convinced im ovulating thia cycle, ive had really strong ovulation pain, ewcm, tingly boobs etc with all other cycles off the BCP. I had a few hours of what i thought was EWCM on friday but I think it was just leftover sperm (totally tmi im sorry!!). Hope my cycle isnt going to screw up now x


----------



## jaspie

How come you're not convinced Blu? It all sounds very good to me :)
Do you chart or use opks?
Or do you mean you haven't had all of that this cycle? Xx


----------



## Blu10

Ive not had that this month jaspie. CD18 today, have AF type discomfort. I dont temp or OPK as prefer relaxed method of TTC. Weve DTD lots anyway so if i have O'd without knowing we may have caught it.
I have job interview next week eeeek z


----------



## jaspie

Ohh i see. I didn't get my usual ov symptoms last month but I'm sure I ovulated due to temping. I only had 1 day of ewcm and watery creamy the rest of the time and only had a light ovulation twinges until 1 day i had more typical ov pain but it was after I thought I'd ovulated so god knows! I think it's just our bodies trying to regulate so am sure you ovulated and your timing is good! Fingers crossed you catch it! This group needs another rainbow!


----------



## Blu10

It sure does, hope we all have healthy rainbows and less stress really soon x


----------



## Blu10

I take it back having left sided twinges today and ewcm. DH is in for a treat lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Woo hoo, that's great Blu!

This is my first month ever charting and tracking ovulation so my DH is getting some every second day. He is a happy man, LOL.


----------



## jaspie

Yeah Blu!! Go go go! !


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie I betcha May is your lucky month once your DF is up and about!


----------



## jaspie

Ohhh i hope so! Fingers crossed :D i can't see him being well enough atm but a lot can happen in 4 weeks plus even if we have to wait until June I'm strangely ok with that, as long as he gets better :)


----------



## bernie86

so glad to hear you all are gettin busy! :) And Jaspie good for you being ok with waiting if you have to, so important for your man to heal!!!! Hopie- looking forward to an update, Ive been praying for you and your family! This little Peanut is definitely starting to make it's presence known and Im so grateful for symptoms! its really helping ease my mind... I know Im extra emotional right now but Im just having so much trouble letting my self get excited or even think about the future because I dont want to be crushed again. I need to see this kids HB soon and get past the ten week mark already!


----------



## Blu10

Are u going to get an early scan Bernie? So exciting x
I def think its fertile time but got home and DH had a crappy day at work and is in a grump so think it will take some convincing tonight! &#128529; might run us a nice warm bath once DS is asleep then see how it goes.
Glad OH seems better Jaspie and glad your DTD lots Fit! X


----------



## bernie86

Better tell him to suck it up and get down to business! hahaha. My scan is scheduled for the 13th so i will be 7 weeks... last time my Dr. scanned at 6 weeks and saw a HB, but he said because you cant always see the heart beat at 6 weeks he'd rather wait a week so that we dont get scared if we dont see it. Im just really emotional and unable to not think of last time. I think Im going to tell my mom on Easter Sunday, so I can have someone else besides my hubby... hes great but hes just as nervous so its hard for him really comfort me when he needs it too


----------



## Blu10

I dont think men really understand it like we do Bernie, I know my DH doesnt get it either. Im sure it will all be absolutely fine this time, time always drags when your waiting for a scan doesnt it. I had a scan at 7.5 weeks with both of my last pregnancies, its gard to believe that the kidney shaped blob is now DS - amazing! Keep us posted.
I managed to seduce DH last nite, he soon snapped out of his grump. Ive got ov pain again this morning so think im just ovulating a few days later than usual which is much better than not at all &#128077;
Feeling a little stressed about my job interview whilst TTC and wondered if we should delay for a few months if I were to get the job but I really dont want to wait any longer especially when I should be half way there now x


----------



## bernie86

Yes I agree Blu... its different for men, the whole process. Its not his fault, and he really is so supportive and I see him getting more attached each day even though he told me in the beginning hes excited but cant get attached until we get to 10 weeks. He's given the baby a little nick name and I catch him putting his hand on my tummy when he comes to bed and thinks im sleeping.... I will never get why they think they need to be so tough! I've been feeling better mentally too... I decided to give all my worrying to god and prove that I really trust him!

I really think that its great that you are going for the job! and I dont think you should wait to try, just live your life if it happens. you will get your maternity leave and everything will be ok. and If you are just doing the try and see what happens route its kinda fun to leave it up to fate :)


----------



## Blu10

Awww cute! Im looking forward to being preggers again now &#9786;
Are you still feeling sick? X


----------



## bernie86

I bet you will be soon enough :) and yes I'm still sick, It seems to be getting stronger and stronger each day. Smells are mostly the trigger or too full or too hungry so I'm working on getting used to multiple small meals a day. The hardest part is the energy level actually.. if only I could nap at my desk haha. But Im happy to have any symptom I get! it may be hard but I appreciate them now...


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Good luck at your interview Blu, you're going to rock it!! I say keep trying too and everything will work out how it's meant to.  Glad you seduced your DH!

Bernie glad to hear your symptoms are going strong! When I was preggers I was exhausted too - I could barely keep my eyes open or string a coherent sentence together half the time. That is cute about your DH touching your belly. I'm sure he hurt terribly too when you lost your little one, I know my DH did even though he tried to be strong for my sake.


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you so much bernie and fit for all the much needed prayers
And thank you blu and jaspie so much
Bernie-so great you are having symptoms
I know all 3of you will get bfps soon

I cant remember what i last wrote. Her surgery ended up being 10 hours. My dad collapsed and is hospitalized. Living a nightmare. Both parents in hospitals..this is unreal. I think my dad will be okay, physically
They said moms signs are better today thank God. Praying they are able to take her off the ventilator tomorrow. Praying so hard

Sorry im a mess. Df is a saint. Dont know what i would do without him as my sister
and i dont really have any other family

I have lots to catch up on here. In meantime sending all of you positive energy and prayers. Thanks again for yours. Xx


----------



## Blu10

Oh Hopie, what a week hey, thanks so much for taking the time to update us all. Big hugs to you, I hope youre looking after yourself xx


----------



## Blu10

Oh i remember the overwhelming fatigue with DS Bernie, it lasted until 16th week but I didnt feel that way last time. Ill be more than happy to feel like sh*t again haha.
How are you doing fit?x


----------



## jaspie

Hopie you have really been through the mill this week, praying things start looking up for you from here. Good news that your mum is improving! And glad you have such good support in your DF and sister :hugs:
Bernie I'm glad you are feeling crappy too haha! I will also take ANYTHING symptomwise that means I will have a healthy baby!
Blu good luck for your interview, is this for your dream job? I think you're going to get it you know! When is it? I know that you don't think it's an ideal time to ttc with a new job but there's never a good time and i agree with you we should be over halfway by now. Things will work out! 
I very very very nearly have a bfn on tests now. I don't know why it's taking so long, the d&c was 2 months ago tomorrow. Anyway it's barely visible shadow now, squinting needed or it looks stark white so I'm getting there. Think I'll ovulate in the next few days going by opks and twinges, feeling ok about missing it, thought I'd be going crazy but I'm actually fine. Going to OH's parents today to stay over til tomorrow so looking forward to that, we always have a good time there.


----------



## Blu10

Hey Jaspie, yes it is, ive waited 5 years for this job and now there are 2!! Whats the chances. 1st interview is thursday eeeeek. I was annoyed with myself last nite had ov twinges all day and we shared a bottle of vino.... and fell asleep!!!! WTH???? Arghhhh. Gonna try and squeeze a quickie in this morning if DS will watch TV for 10mins haha, so romantic! &#128586;
hope you have a fab wknd with the inlaws. We have a party this afternoon so having a chilled morning x


----------



## Blu10

Ps high 5 for the squintey test x


----------



## jaspie

Oh Blu! Get that quickie in asap!! DS be good and watch tv!


----------



## Blu10

Mission accomplished &#128522;


----------



## jaspie

Yeah!!! :happydance: good luck!


----------



## Blu10

Fingers crossed!! Still feel tender over the left ovary if i touch there. Did a calculator thing earlier and if this was our month were looking at a crimbo baby! Literally haha x


----------



## Blu10

Morning Ladies, happy bank holiday!! How is everyone?
Thinking of you Hopie and sending good vibes to both of your parents.
The weather is gorgeous here today and thats unheard of during a bank holiday &#128558;
All is well here, im officially in my 1st TWW and feeling positive. If AF shows up this cycle its definitely because it wasnt meant to be and not because of lack of bd'ing so Im happy with that. My nipples are pretty sensitive this morning, not sure exactly when I ovulated but based on my symptoms Id say somewhere between friday morning and sunday afternoon. Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- Thanks for updating us all, Im sure you are just beyond stressed right now. I hope you get to relax a little very soon and that both your parents recover well and get to go home soon!
Blu so glad to hear you got lots of BDing in and I hope the next two weeks move along quickly for you!
Jaspie- Im glad you are almost at a negative!!!! and hope you ovulate soon!
Fit- Hope everything is going well with you and you were able to enjoy the weekend!

My Weekend went well... lots of family time with it being Easter. I decided to stay hush hush on the pregnancy and not share with my mom. Maybe Ill feel like sharing after I see the scan next Monday. I did get some great news from my Best Friend who had her MC two weeks after mine, She got her BFP on saturday so we will be two weeks apart! so thats exciting!!! Today I am feeling extra exhausted due to my needy little pups!! My youngest pup got stung by a bee yesterday and was feeling much better, but about an hour after I fell asleep she threw up on me and the entire bed :nope: and then both pups decided they needed to go out to potty even more than I need to potty in the middle of the night. and then my boss called early and needed me to come an hour early today :dohh: today is going to be a nap after work sorta day! lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi Ladies!!

I'll keep praying for your family Hopie, so sorry you're going thru this. Glad you have your DF by your side. :hugs:

Bernie, sorry the dogs are keeping you up and I hope you get some sleep today!

Jaspie, glad you're nearly at a negative - your body should be completely ready once your DF is feeling better!

Blu, glad you and DH have been getting busy - you're a couple of days ahead of me, I hope we both get to celebrate in a couple of weeks!!

According to FF I might ovulate tomorrow, we shall see. In any event DH and I have been dtd every other day, so we should be all good on that front. 

Sorry, vent coming: had dinner with my parents which was very nice, but got some not so nice news. I have 19 year old cousin who is just horrible - she is probably going to jail because she committed a federal crime, and she steals from everyone - she even stole her grandma's pension cheques and fraudulently cashed them and is just a vile person on the whole. Well guess what, she's pregnant! Due in September, the month after I would have been due. Apparently she's already been pregnant several times but kept having abortions, but she figures if she keeps this one maybe they won't send her to jail. Lovely. She's known the father for a whole 3 months, so I have no doubt they'll be together forever (sarcasm). :dohh: She has no education and no job and can't even take care of herself, but her baby is healthy so she gets to be a mom! So unfair. I know the baby will be fine because her parents will end up raising it, but I can't help but be bitter. Why do evil stupid people get healthy babies and women like us who would be great mothers lose ours? :-( I'm sure her total parenting experience will involve posing for selfies with the baby and posting them on Facebook before dumping the baby with her parents for weeks while she takes off with whichever one of her "boyfriends" who's between jail stints.

Thanks for letting me vent. I hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## bernie86

Fit- I know how it feels to see people like that get everything you are hoping for... My step sister is similar.... meth addict and has four healthy living children she doesnt care for and countless pregnancies she ended. Its infuriating but sometimes I think we can never know why these things happen... I wish those people who cant responsibly take care of a child would just consider adoption. There are so many people who are just dying to be parents and are waiting and waiting to adopt and would give that kid an amazing life!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Fit! I think that just proves the whole folic acid, taking care of yourself malarky is crap, a healthy pregnancy is luck of the draw at the time and its so unfair that we didnt get to keep our babies &#128547; for the babies sake I hope your cousin sorts herself out.
Are you going to test early this cycle or wait for AF? 
Bernie Im thrilled about your friend.... not so thrilled about the doggy vomiting on the bed, yak! Lol. Hope youre resting up now.
Ive had such a lovely weekend with DS and DH, the suns been blazing today and we had a fab time at the park. Walking back to the car I thought the only thing that would make this more perfect is another child, fingers crossed it happens soon. X


----------



## hopie2015

hi friends
Glad to see you all sound good. Good news ..they took mom off respirator. So far, so good. She is still in icu. Saying crazy stuff coming out of sedation..she thinks my bro in law is on a rocketship and all the nurses are trying to kill her. Last night she asked, can they clone me?!!!
God sure has a funny sense of humor. I havent laughed so hard in ages. Dad still in hospital. Cant thank you all enough for your powerful prayers helping so much
How r u feeling bernie?
fit- i SO hear you with all of that. Agree we will just never know the answer to why life is so unfair. 
Blu. U sound great. Vwishing u lots of luck this month
Jaspie..how are you?

Scary here. And tmi but 2nd AF was a nightmare. Good thing i was in a hospital with a bathroom feet away that whole week. Heaviest period ever. First was normal. This was unreal. Have to get back to city to make ob gyn follow up...am scared to think next af will be the same! Also have to get test results to see what was wrong with baby
Ive lost all track of time and my life this past month

Looking forward to your updates abd saying lots of prayers for each of you!!


----------



## jaspie

Hey hopie! I'm okay thanks and am so glad to hear you sounding good :) great to hear your mum is on the mend and giving you a good laugh too!
Eeek sorry about the second af, I've got my second coming up in 2 weeks. It's just your body having a spring clean ready for your next LO :) I've had ewcm and positive opks yest so I'm ovulating today or tomorrow but as you know we are not trying this month. Roll on next!
When are you getting your test results to see what was wrong? Good luck :hugs:

Fit, i know. It is so annoying and unfair it makes me want to scream. When I had just had my d&c my bro let slip that a friend of his was about 8w pregnant and still smoking drugs and planned to stop after her 12w scan. I mean...wtf???
And his ex gf got pregnant and had a no issues pregnancy despite taking drugs before she found out (8w) and drinking and smoking throughout. ARGGGGHHH. It is just not fair. Hugs to you xx And to all of us! xx


----------



## Blu10

Hey girlies. 
Hopie im thrilled that mums improving thats really great news. Lol @ the rocketship though &#128517;
Well TTC may have to go on hold here for a few months as i was successful in my job interview today, crazy times ahead xx


----------



## jaspie

OMG!! CONGRATS BLU!! You must be over the moon! Your dream job!! The time will fly with a new job and you'll be back ttc before you know it (if you're not pregnant already ;)) how you feeling about it all? When do you start? Xx


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- Im so glad to hear your Mom is doing a little better. I hope both parents will get to go home soon so that you can get a break! Sorry about AF thats how my first one was, so awful! 
Blu- Congrats on the Job thats wonderful news!

AFM- Not much change with me, still tired, but im managing the nausea better with more small meals each day. My Sweet friend that was two weeks behind me is currently going through another early MC. I feel so bad for her... I dont know how Id handle it a second time so all I can do is be there for her and pray.... Yesterday when she told me i found myself super paranoid all day! I literally have never touched my own boobs that many times just to make sure they still hurt. I was pretty calm but just seeing how easily it can happen again to someone scares me. I really cant wait for my appt on Monday... I know it wont take all the worrying away, but I hope it will give me the strength to get through week 9 and 10 without demanding scans from my dr to be able to relax


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie  so glad your mom is doing better!! Glad to hear shes providing you with some much needed laughs too, ha ha. Sorry AF was such a drag, hope its better next month. Must be just your body cleansing itself.

Blu, congrats on getting your dream job, that is wonderful!!! 

Glad to hear about your positive opks Jaspie, even if youre not trying this month, that is good news. Youll be ready to go as soon as DF is!

Hope everything is going well Bernie! 

Thanks as always for understanding about my cousin  even though shes having a healthy baby and Im not, I still dont envy her. Shes done terrible things, some of which will follow her for the rest of her life. Not to mention I cant imagine a decent quality guy ever wanting to touch her with a 50 foot pole. Thats too bad about your step-sister Bernie, so sad. I completely agree, if only people like her and my cousin would consider adoptionUgh, how infuriating about your brothers friends Jaspie. I guess you are right Blu, it really does seem like it all comes down to dumb luck sometimes.

Im on CD16 and opks are still negative. Getting impatient, LOL. Wondering if they will even work for me (never used them before) or if it will even happen this month. Bless my level headed DH. Last night he said that it probably wont happen this month (BFP) or even next month, but that sometime in the next 6 months it will. I tend to operate in extremes  it will either happen now or it never will  so Im glad I have him to help me think rationally.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks ladies, pretty gutted to stop TTC for a while but feel id be taking the piss by trying while starting a new job. Im sure it will happen eventually though. 
Bernie im really sorry about your friend, going through it twice is awful. Once is bad luck but to happen again you do question if somethings wrong with you. Im sure you will be absolutely fine this time! 
Even though things may be on hold here for a while youre not getting rid of me.... im sticking with my TTC family hehe x


----------



## jaspie

It'll happen fit it just might take a bit longer than usual, my first cycle i didn't ovulate until at least cd27 and this cycle is cd20 tomorrow. I used to ovulate on cd13/14/15 Keep testing it can turn positive very quickly out of nowhere sometimes. 

Oh Bernie your poor friend, i can't imagine. I really hope she is holding up and is surrounded by lovely people. Exciting your appointment is soon! How far along are you now? Will you be getting an early scan or waiting til 12w?

So glad you're not going anywhere Blu! Xx


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie,
My OB does a scan at every visit, They have the ultrasound right there in the room, So we will get to see the baby. I am 7 weeks tmw. My last pregnancy we did a 6 week scan and saw the HB and baby, and the 10 week scan showed the baby measuring 9 weeks 4 days and no HB. So I will be having the 10 week scan again this time as well (or sooner if I cant relax) I feel like if everything is good at the second appt I will really be able to relax... Also we will be doing the progenity free cell test to make sure there are no chromosomal issues this time and that can be done at 10 weeks


----------



## jaspie

Oh that's so good they can do it there and then! I have a good feeling that this will all be perfect for you this time. 7 weeks already! I didn't have any scans last time only the 12w one which showed baby measuring 8w and no hb so i don't know if it was measuring behind all along or what. This time I'll be getting a scan at 6/7weeks to see that it's measuring correctly and then again at 9 weeks to see if everything is okay after the 8w point. I'll be paying for them but it's only £40 near me and I need the peace of mind, i can't have another 12w scan like last time. But i think we'll all be fine next time, we've just been unlucky that's all! Xx


----------



## Blu10

I had a panic today ladies... what if ive accepted the job and Im already pregnant?? AF is due next week and (.)(.)'s are sore!! Ooooops x


----------



## jaspie

Eeek exciting! Well if that happens it was an honest mistake! And what's 9 months mat leave compared to the years of service they'll get out of you in the future. Any other symptoms?? Xx


----------



## Blu10

I suppose thats true hun. Nothing else except increased appetite but AF not due until next weekend x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie you were right! CD 20 tested FMU and got a big ol' smiley face on the CB digital monitor!! :happydance: I did this happy dance around the bathroom then woke DH up to dtd. Luckily he can perform on command. ;-)

Bernie that's great that your doctor has an u/s machine, wish the docs here did! Here you have to get a requisition and make an appointment with an u/s lab. Don't be afraid to ask for as many u/s's as you need - you deserve peace of mind. So sorry about your friend's loss. One loss is terrible enough, no one should have to suffer additional losses.

Blu I am excited for you!!! Your work will understand I'm sure! That would be great if you were our second rainbow, keep us posted!

Hopie, hope you and your family are doing well and that af has eased up.


----------



## jaspie

Great news fit!! So pleased for you :D Good luck this month! 
I'm 4dpo today and this cycle I ovulated on cd 19. It's nice it's getting a bit more normal. As for ttc next month I'm not sure if we'll be able to yet. It was looking like we would but OH met with his consultant who has told him at least another few weeks rest and to listen to his body before doing anything. So I might miss my fertile time in May which is a bummer but he really does have to be better first. I'm not upset atm as I dunno if it's a definite no but I'm definitely not going to get my hopes up now.
Blu any more symptoms? Xx


----------



## bernie86

Blu i hope those are baby symptoms and the job and the baby will have to work out... things happen and the company can deal :)
Fit- Yay for O'ing and getting down to business.
Jaspie its good that you are so patient with his healing... and its good for your body to get back to normal.
I had my US today and everything looks perfect! I was so anxious going in there and sitting in the same room I found out the bad news last time.... hubby rubbed my back and played with my hair til the dr came in to keep me calm. My next US is scheduled for 3 weeks, but he gave me his cell and said i can come in whenever if i get anxious or whatever and we can do the US earlier... 10 weeks we will run the early panel to check for chromosomal disorders and we will get to find out the sex with that test :)


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone! How are we?
Bernie im thrilled that your scan went well, i just know that rhis is your rainbow baby and im so happy for you hun.
Great new about OPK fit &#128077;
jaspie i really hope you get to DTD in May or June and catch that eggy.
Hopie youre still very quiet, I wish you well with your parents.
As for me, my boobs are still sore but it could be because I keep squeezing them!! Haha. Otherwise there are no real signs except for a BFN when I tested today... promised myself I wouldnt until AF was due, why do I do it to myself?!? Fully expecting AF to arrive if Im honest. Theres no real news on the jobfront yet, i now have to wait on references, CRB check and HR before I get a formal offer and then I have to give 3 months notice in my current job so I suspect it may be August time when I leave. Hell knows when we will get to try again now which makes me a little sad &#128546; i dont feel I cant wait too long though x


----------



## jaspie

Yeah Bernie!!! A great scan I'm so happy for you! I know what you mean about the scan room I'll be terrified of going back there too, so many horrible emotions. But now you've replaced it with a good memory! So exciting you get to find out the sex at 10 weeks too!
Blu sorry about the bfn but it's still really early so let's pretend it didn't happen ;) fingers crossed that af does not show this weekend. 
I think we'll be able to dtd in June it's just May that there's a question mark. We're thinking of booking a late deal holiday for OH's 30th bday leaving on 9th May so at least that will take my mind off it, plus it will be my fertile time so who knows! I'm going to try not to get my hopes up and am preparing myself for waiting til June.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yay Bernie, so happy your scan went well! :happydance: Nice that you get to find out the gender at 10 weeks - I plan to do that test next time to even though we'll probably have to pay the $795 out of pocket. After my last baby had a condition that there is only a 0.06% chance of getting I'll never be comfortable with anything less than absolutes - favorable odds are no longer a comfort. Glad your DH was there for you in the u/s room. I will probably break out in hives in the u/s room next time, provided there is a next time.

Blu you're not out yet, it's too early to get a reliable test result! Fx for you!

Jaspie going away for OH's 30th b-day sounds perfect. Hopefully you'll get to try in May but if not June is just around the corner. 

My chart seems to be an absolute disaster and I have a feeling it won't be able to pinpoint when I o'd because my temps are all over the place. I *always* wake up tossing and turning less than 3 hours before I'm supposed to temp. Last night I took my temp after I got out of a hot shower and it was still lower than it was in the morning. Tempted to scrap temping but forcing myself to stay the course...

Enjoy your days ladies, it is a gorgeous sunny one here - too bad I work all day. :hissy:


----------



## jaspie

That's odd about the shower temp! They say though not to focus on specific temps but to look for a general pattern. And it can take a couple of months to see your cycle pattern. So i think you're doing the right thing by keeping at it! FF is quite good at deciphering the temps somehow but if you're sure you ovulated and the temps aren't showing it just change the detector setting to opk and with a positive opk recorded it'll use that as your ovulation day.


----------



## bernie86

Fit- I agree, I know some people will disagree but I think it is important to know especially when you have already had one genetic disorder. The company that does the testing here is really awesome... its very expensive, but if your insurance wont pay the most they will bill us for is $100.00! with the Miscarriage the most they would bill was $25. plus I think it will be awesome to know the sex before we even announce to anyone. :) I went out with my mom yesterday and I got to share the good news with her... It feels good to have someone know. Hubby didn't want me to say anything yet but I decided I need my mom whether its good or bad and he is free to tell his parents if he wants to.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for the great advice and encouragement Jaspie - I'll hang in there with the darn temping. I tend to be a glass of vino or 2 before bed person...except for during the tww when I'm a teetoler - so that might mess my temps up even more! I never knew you could change the detector setting to opk so thanks for the info - if my temps mess things up I'll do that.

That's nice that you told your mom Bernie, she must be so excited.  Totally agree about the genetic testing - if there is a problem I'd rather learn sooner than later. I can't imagine getting all the way to 18 weeks or so only to find out then - finding out during the 13th week that my baby was going to die was horrible enough. And of course finding out the sex is an added bonus. Any guesses? ;-)

We never got any photos from our (doomed) 13 week u/s - this bothers me now because I can't remember my son's face. I only saw it for a split second before the doctor said the word "unfortunately" and I started to cry because I knew I wouldn't be taking my baby home, so I couldn't really see anything clearly after that. :-( DH is going to call the doctor's office and ask for pictures - he remembers our son as looking like him, hee hee.


----------



## jaspie

Ohh hope you get the pics fit! Will be a lovely keepsake xx 
Re the wine it does tend to mess up my temp the next day too, they're always my highest temps of the cycle after drinking even only moderately. 
Bernie yay for telling your mum! I'll definitely be telling my mum next time, she was such wonderful support this time when things went wrong, i need her!


----------



## Blu10

Awwww fit thats so sweet. Hope you can get your pictures.
How is everyone?
Ive taken another test tonight and have the faintest line evet, thinking its an evap but will retest in the morning to be sure. Ive never used this brand of test before and feel crampy, sore boobs are going so even if I am pregnany i suspect it could be a chemical x


----------



## jaspie

Ooh exciting Blu! How many dpo are you? Symptoms come and go so don't lose hope! Good luck for tomorrow's test keep us updated :flower: xx


----------



## Blu10

Well i was convinced it was an evap so did another test... defo a line there &#128559; 
Will get a FRER tomorrow and try on saturday. Im think im about 10-11dpo.
Hows OH? X


----------



## jaspie

Eeek!!!! You are totally preggers!! Still early so a faint line is a great sign!!
OH is ok, not any better really though. He's in quite a lot of pain today. He'll get there though, we're planning on doing something nice on Saturday so looking forward to that :)


----------



## Blu10

Oh bless him, a date saturday sounds ace. Hows the new job? Ikl get a FRER tomorrow, that will sort the men from the boys lol x


----------



## jaspie

Yep it sure will! Good luck for the frer! Post a pic if you can :thumbup:

New job is going great ta  lots to take in but I'm really enjoying it! And it's nice working in an office with just 2 or 3 of us rather than the open plan i left. Though I do miss a couple of the girls down there. But i see them every day as were still in the same school in the uni so it's all good!


----------



## Blu10

Fab!! Will do hun, tried to post pic of my test tonight but keeps saying the files too large, wonder if its as im using my phone though. Glad youre enjoying the job &#128077; x


----------



## bernie86

Congrats blu!!!! Im so excited that you good a faint line!!!! on those strip tests any line is good news!!! cant wait to see your test tmw! I know you were nervous about getting pregnant and taking the new job, but I think that its wonderful it just happened and you dont have to stress about what to do. you will make it work :) Our Board is 2/5 :bfp: we are on a roll!!! I know the rest of you girls will be getting yours soon!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Blu, that is awesome!!!! :happydance:

I just know that FRER is going to give you a BFP tomorrow, keep us posted! This thread is lucky so far, that's great that we're already at 2/5.


----------



## Blu10

Ive never used this brand before, googled them last night and it said they are common for evaps. You have to discard the test after 15mins and the line showed in the first 5 both times so im really not sure. Id never doubt a frer so we will see. Ill keep you posted and will try and take pic on my ipad to post for you xx


----------



## Blu10

Ps thanks for the support as always, i cant even get mildly excited yet xx


----------



## jaspie

If it showed within the time limit i doubt it's an evap :thumbup: good luck for the frer xx


----------



## Blu10

FRER purchased with the intention of testing again on saturday (like id ever not be able to pee on a stick thats already in the house!!) I lasted about 15 mins before cracking the box open..... blatent BFP!! Im shocked as this is my 4th pregnancy now and i just dont feel pregnant so im not getting excited just yet. The only real thing ive noticed is needing to poop more often and ive had that every time ive been pregnant. 
Not even told DH yet lol &#9786; x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I KNEW it, LOL! Sooo happy for you Blu!!!!!! Not to worry, it&#8217;s still early and I&#8217;m sure there are many more symptoms to come. ;-)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bernie86

Yay blu! the symptoms will come dont worry! Thats why I didnt think I was preggo, bc no symptoms and that "little Period" but they were in full force about a week later!!! lol Also enjoy the poop now that gets harder trust me! :growlmad:


----------



## Blu10

Lmao @ the poop Bernie &#128513;
Thanx ladies, honestly I cant feel excited right now im still expecting AF to show up. Think ill have to be honest with my new boss in another few weeks if all ok xx


----------



## jaspie

Yay Blu!! Eeeeek!! Congratulations!!! So excited and happy for you! And things will work out with your job, I'm sure having your dream job will make it a lot easier to go back to after maternity leave! Have you told DH yet? Xx


----------



## Blu10

Nope lol. Think Im going to wait until after the weekend, will test again on Monday then drop the bombshell if all is well. We have a jam packed weekend so hopefully that will distract me. I really hope this doesnt jeopardise my chances with the job as I really want it but right now I cant even think about baby until 12 weeks. 
Im amazed that i feel emotionless - not happy, not sad, just apprehensive, really weird! Think my guard is up to be honest x


----------



## bernie86

Blu,
I felt the same way for a couple days.... there was no jumping for joy this time, but I wasnt scared or anything just indifferent, It didnt last long. You will get excited. I figure no matter how long we get to grow them for, we get to be apart of that miracle and that's something worth getting excited for


----------



## jaspie

I think I'll be the same, my guard will be well and truly up. As Bernie says though i think the excitement will creep in again! The stats are definitely good for a healthy baby over not!


----------



## Blu10

Thanks girls, you just get it in a way others definitely dont. I dont even feel ready to tell DH, so strange and not like me. Will retest in a few days to be sure then tell him x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I know everything will be fine Blu, though of course I know exactly how you feel  Im sure Id feel the same. Right now I have a hard time believing it will ever happen again. :-/ I have a very poor track regard thus far: when I wanted to get pregnant I couldnt, then when I didnt want to get pregnant I did. My memories of TTC previously are so negative (much like my pg test results) that I have a hard time believing it will be any different this time (aside from the fact that Im older now).

I have a plan to cheer myself up after the TWW when I (in all likelihood) get a BFN  DH will be out of town so I plan to buy a bottle of bubbly and hit the hot tub (as he wont be there to sulk / scowl at me, tee hee), then eat some sushi. :drunk:


----------



## Blu10

Awwww lol, have you ovulated now fit? Hope this is your month! Im annoyed at how a loss makes you react, have just put tampons and towels in my bag for work just in case arghhhhh. My cousins wife announced that shes due october yesterday and i cant imagine getting to 3 months. 
Right enough moaning - its friday, hope everyone has nice wknd plans? Im worried about hopie, hope shes ok xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yep I did ovulate so that is something to be thankful for. Got +opk Monday and after I plugged my temp into my chart this morning I got crosshairs showing that I o'd on Tuesday. We've dtd all week so I feel good that we did everything we possibly could.

I think I know what caused the past infertility issues but the only way to prove it will be if I get pregnant again.

I really believe everything will be okay for you Blu - the odds of having a healthy pregnancy are in your favor, especially since you already have a healthy son. One of the doctors told me after the m/c that getting pregnant in the first place is the biggest hurdle because you have a 0% chance of giving birth to a healthy baby if you can't get pregnant in the first place - from there your chances are very good. I know it's hard to believe after loss though.

Also, I don't see anything wrong with you packing tampons and towels - it's not as though it will cause something to happen. Not the same, but I sleep with the stuffed monkey DH bought our baby every night because it brings me comfort, and I stopped sleeping with stuffed animals when I was a little child!


----------



## Blu10

Thanks fit. I feel more chilled now. Oh the monkey sounds sweet, i so hope this is your month too. Were so lucky to have this lil support network xx


----------



## bernie86

Im a little worried about Hopie too! Hope you ladies have a nice weekend!!!


----------



## Blu10

Hey my girlies, just to update i tested again just for fun and my two lines are now bright pink, i think i actually believe it now! I am pregnant eeeeek!!!! X


----------



## jaspie

Yay!!!! Awesome!! Hundreds of hugs and congrats to you Blu!! And is that excitement i detect?! :haha: sounds like a strong pregnancy to me xx


----------



## Blu10

Haha thanx Jaspie. I don't feel excited as such but also don't feel anxious or doomed. I'm happy to take each day as it comes right now and be grateful. I'm going to tell DH this weekend as it seems our little seed is sticking x


----------



## hopie2015

Friends! Sorry it has been so long. Very rough week. Thank you so much Blu and Bernie- sweet you were thinking of me. Oh my gosh Blu-- CONGRATULATIONS!!! I wanted to write last weekend but didn't get to and say that with this new job you are going for-- maybe after efforts this past month you already are pregnant---and now sure enough you are. Wow! I had a really really good feeling for you it was going to happen this month. 
Congratulations!!!! Glad you are feeling more confident now after this latest test. So incredibly happy for you.
Bernie- how are you feeling? Are you about 8-9 weeks now? Hope you are doing great! Thank you so much for the prayers. Saying prayers for you each day for a smooth and easy pregnancy. I have such a good feeling for you. 
Jaspie- how is your fiance feeling? Is he in physical therapy? That will help tons but a slow road, I know. Saying prayers he is feeling much better soon. Congratulations on starting new job.. it sounds great. 
Fit- how are you? I wanted to write the other week after reading your post-- that is so great what your hubby said about pregnancy may not be this month, or next, but he has a good feeling it will be in the next 6 months. I have such a good feeling for that too for you in the next several months for sure. How is your FIL doing?

Very rough road for my mom. She has had kidney failure and is on dialysis. This was a complication I never thought about. If it weren't for this, she would be recovering nicely now, I think. So we are hoping and praying so hard her kidneys come back. She had perfect kidneys before the surgery..this was some sort of allergic reaction to the medication/antibiotic, so we are hoping function fully recovers in a few weeks. I was staying at the hospital 12 hours a day and on Thursday completely crashed. Had headache so bad I could not see straight and I never get headaches! So have learned the hard way to take better self care. Will take time off later today and get back to apartment with fiance to get my stuff at apartment in the city.. It has been one month since I've been there.

Your good news helped cheer me up. I have such good feelings for all 4 of you on this board, baby dreams are happening! As for me, I am not even sure anymore what sex is. Hahaha. 

Appreciate your thoughts and prayers..Prayers have gotten my mom this far, and I am grateful. 
I will be better with checking on this week. Take care everyone and congrats again BLU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaspie

Hopie! So great to hear from you :) glad you are okay. I'm sorry your mum has more complications. Fingers crossed once the treatment works in a couple of weeks her kidneys will be fine again. I will continue to pray for you and for her. I'm glad you're looking after yourself better now too :hugs:
OH is recovering but slowly, he is having physio yes and they're pleased with his progress. He has good and bad days but overall he is improving slowly. We're planning on going on holiday in a few weeks time so that will be lovely.

Yay for telling DH Blu :) so glad you're doing it this weekend! Let us know his reaction!


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Hopie, Im still in shock but hopeful that things may just work out somehow. Its so great to hear from you though, I was getting pretty concerned. Im sorry to hear that your mum is still poorly, you are both in my thoughts! 
I thought id buy another FRER and do it with DH so that he sees the pink line before I do haha &#128521; tesco were all out of FRERs last night and were at a Christening all day today so Ill get one tomorrow. Things are still ok for now, felt a little tired and nauseous yesterday x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie, so glad to hear from you. Sorry about your mom's kidneys and hope they get better and she's off dialysis soon. Hope your dad is doing better too. Glad you're going home even if it's not for long. Remember to take care of yourself too. :hugs:

Blu that is a neat way to surprise your DH. I look forward to hearing about his reaction.

Hopie, thanks for asking about my FIL. Sadly he took a sudden turn for the worse and passed away late Friday night. I still can't wrap my head around it, he was fine at Xmas and looking forward to meeting his new grandchild! Even if our baby had lived they would not have gotten to meet...

Thanks as always for all your support ladies, both with my TTC anxiety and my FIL. :flower:


----------



## jaspie

So sorry to hear about your FIL fit, my thoughts and prayers are with him and all of you :hugs:


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit, im really sorry about your FIL hunni, big hugs to you and DH xxx


----------



## bernie86

hopie- Im so glad to hear from you, I was praying for everything to be ok! Sorry about her kidney's but Im sure she will recover!
Fit- Im terribly sorry about your FIL. I hope you can find comfort in his peace and that he is now healed in heaven. 
Blu- Im so glad you are finally believing that you are really Preggo and that you get to share with DH now!get ready to join the nausea club!
Jaspie- glad to hear DF is doing well with his recovery.

AFM-
This weekend was a little tough but good at the same time... Saturday marked a year since my Dad passed. So my Brothers, SIL, DH and I went out to eat at his fav spot and went bowling... seemed to make it a little easier.
These pregnancy symptoms are definitely staying in full force! which I find comforting and reassuring, but this kid doesn't seem to like anything I eat! And Ive been exhausted of course and trying to keep my cool at work, but everyone there is on my last nerve for some reason, and yet no reason at all. I wish for the time being I had a separate office to myself where I didn't have to talk to someone else unless they needed me to do something. Im also realizing that me being preggo is not really much of a secret anymore, because of the no drinking and probably the face I make while eating... but people are being polite and not asking this time around.


----------



## Blu10

Aww Bernie, hope there were some lovely memories of your dad over the weekend. I feel so lucky for every day I have with my parents, theyve been the best mum & dad and we have so many wonderful memories.
Im glad to hear you still feel very pregnant lol, that lil bean is definitely sticking around! 
Ive let DH in on the secret with a clearblue digi lol. Ive had some waves of nausea/ extreme hunger the last few days and feel pretty knackered which totally reminds me of how i was with DS, i have a good feeling this time. Cant wait for more BFPs from our girlies x


----------



## hopie2015

Oh Fit, I am so very sorry to hear about your dear father-in-law. So sorry.
So fast and sudden, I am sure you can't yet wrap your head around it, and thinking back to Christmas time- so difficult. How is your husband doing? Please know many prayers are being said for you and your family and many thoughts being sent out to you. 

Bernie- that is so nice you guys went to your dad's favorite places this weekend. I'm so sorry for the loss of your dad- I know you said how ill he was but I did not realize he passed away just last year. Your strength amazes me and inspires me.
Thank you so very much for your powerful prayers...Greatly appreciate it.

Jaspie- glad fiance is doing physio. I bet by next week he will be feeling a lot better and stronger. I know the surgery is much different, but I had a back injury a few years ago-- whoa--the pain (couldn't move at all for 2 weeks) Truly believe physio is what got me better faster than expected.

Blu- so awesome you told DH and it is feeling more real now, huh?

Will write more this week. Fit- please keep us posted when you have time on how you are doing. We are all thinking about you. Take extra good care of yourself. 
xo


----------



## Blu10

Its very real now Hopie, i even have tender (.)(.) and tiredness lolllll. Trying not to overthink but feel positive.
Hows mum?x


----------



## hopie2015

That is soo exciting Blu!! I am so happy for you.
Thanks for asking -- My mom is doing better, thank God. We're sitting here in hospital..she keeps telling me stories of my childhood. :) Not sure if i said this on here but she had kidney failure- most likely a reaction to the medication or antibiotic used after the surgery. Her kidneys were perfect before, so we are praying they come back. Very long road but I am so happy and grateful she is talking and she can take a walk up the hallway now! I would do anything to have my mom longer..just anything.

How are you feeling today?!
How is everyone doing?
Thinking of you Fit..


----------



## jaspie

So glad to hear your mum is getting better Hopie! It sounds like she's come on leaps and bounds! Hope her kidneys come back asap.

Af started today for me yay! I had a 12 day lp which is almost back to pre mc as it was 13 days then so my body is very nearly reset I'd say. Yay!! Looking unlikely we'll be able to try this month but that's ok I'm feeling fine with waiting and am hitting the gym hard and focusing on getting myself fit again and it feels great! Going to book our late deal next week so we'll be going away the week after next eeeek! Still not sure where....either Sharm El-Sheikh, Canaries, Greek Islands or Cyprus wherever we are in the mood for on the day! Think Egypt might be a bit hot for us though it's 38 degrees there atm! OH is next to me now buying his swimming shorts online haha!


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- so glad to hear that shes doing a little better.... enjoy the convos. thats special!!!! Continued prayers that she will get to go home so that you both can get the rest you need!
Jaspie- any of those trips sound amazing!!!
Blu- Im glad you are starting to feel those symptoms! they really do help to keep you calm as time passes!

I've had a couple better days with the nausea which is nice, but I really need to make it through week 9 with out stressing and having to see the Dr. because Im worried, so I'd like to continue feeling like poo til at least my 10 week appt. pretty much next week needs to just go quickly!! ( last MMC happened at 9 weeks found at 10) It sucks knowing that I'll never get to just enjoy pregnancy with the excitement and innocence that I did last time


----------



## Blu10

Hopie im so glad that mum is inproving and continue to send good vibes for her kidneys to get better, hope she can come home soon and you can get back to some normalitt. How are you feeling hun?

Jaspie - thumbs up to AF, sounds like your body is ready for another pregnancy as soon as you can try! Very exciting about your holiday, cant wait to hear all about it (jaelous.com haha).

Bernie please try not to worry, theres absolutely no reason for your baby not to be absolutely perfect and i feel you had your share of bad luck already! Whats your due date? Just imagibe by crimbo your pudding will be here &#128516;

Fit - i am thinking of you and your family. Hope yourr doing ok? 

AFM - so far so good. I have no urge to keep testing etc as I feel pregnant and feel like its all going to be ok (hope that comment doesnt come back and bite me on the ass!!). I also have a feeling that im having another little boy. I havent even booked at docs etc yet so will do that next week x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks for thinking of me ladies xoxo, really appreciate it more than you can know.

Blu and Bernie I really believe your little beans are going to stick.

Jaspie glad af is on track and you and OH are going on a great vacay. Count me as another jealous one, I've never been to any of those places.  

Hopie I'll pray that your mom continues to improve - glad you're getting so much quality time with her.

I have been feeling kind of yuck all week...honestly a bit like I did later on in my last pregnancy. At first I was mad at my body for messing with me as it's way too early, but I decided I should appreciate my body instead and actually wrote a list of things I'm grateful to it for.

Last night I had a real "moment." Couldn't find my purse anywhere in the house so finally went across the street to check my car...and there it was sitting in plain sight on the passenger seat. I am NEVER careless like that with my purse, even if I'm blind drunk I never let it out of my sight...what the eff?

Last night I POAS and it was completely BFN. This morning (9dpo) decided to try another so peed in a cup...and promptly dropped the first test in the cup. Figuring that test was no good I did another then crawled back into bed for 35 minutes. Well, when I got up there was the faintest shadow of a 2nd line on both tests.

I suppose I will buy a FRER today, don't even know what to think!


----------



## jaspie

O.M.G!!!! Fit!!! Eeeek! A frer is needed immediately! Wishing you all the luck in the world that this is your bfp!!!! Can't wait to see your update xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie, eek indeed!!!

I couldn`t wait and bought one before work - the FRER is a :bfp:

I know it is super early and could turn out to be a chemical, but when we tried before it was a year and a half of BFN after BFN...never even a hint of a 2nd line!


----------



## bernie86

Fit- Thats very exciting!!!! congrats! Im glad you did it before work and didnt leave us in suspense!!!!!! 3/5 now! all the prayers and happy thoughts are bringing good Luck! Jaspie and hopie will be next once Fiance and Mom finish healing!( which I believe both will be happy and healthy soon enough)
Blu- I'm due 11/27 (the day after Thanksgiving) and thank you for the encouragement! I Think this baby is coming home with us in November too! I just get that doubtful voice in the back of my head, and I have to shut that off! when would you be due blu? fit? Christmas babies, right?
Yay for getting knocked up! lol


----------



## Blu10

Arghhhhh omg omg omg totally mega mega excited for you fit!!!! Bittersweet i suppose with the passing of your fil but im sure he has sent you a gift! Big congratulations babe, when are you due??
Bernie i am due around christmas im guessing 21st-24th based on ovulation. So exciting now.
3 out of 5 BFP's and I know Jaspie and Hopie are next &#9786;&#128513;&#9786;&#128513;&#9786;


----------



## jaspie

Yay Fit!!!! I am so so happy for you! SO glad it happened quickly for you! Congrats :D so exciting!

3 out of 5 bfps is AWESOME! Go us! Yep I'm sure hopie and i will be following shortly with 2016 babies!!


----------



## Blu10

I sure hope so Jaspie, fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my goodness!!! FIT!!!! Congratulations!!!! WoW!
I am so thrilled for you. I know it is a beyond difficult time for you guys and this is such an amazingly happy and exciting surprise for both of you. I am praying hard for you!!

Wow -- 3 BFP's. Once Jaspie can ttc again, she is most definitely next!
That is excellent Jaspie about AF! Once DF is ready, we will be celebrating your good news!

Can't thank you all enough for the prayers, good thoughts and positive encouragement! We're in her hospital room..there is a far away view of the water, so nice and peaceful..she's sleeping. Praying her kidneys return and she gets out to rehab within a couple of weeks. 

Going to be one special Thanksgiving weekend for you, Bernie!! Good you are shutting off the thoughts when they come. Those thoughts are only natural. We just have to say off/out to them and redirect to a positive thought.

I must say the past almost 5 weeks have been the scariest experience of my life. I've had some very rough times, but nothing like this. My biggest fear was something bad happening to my parents. Before I was feeling too scared to ttc b/c of what could happen. I honestly feel like I no longer am scared..at all really. I trust whatever is meant to happen, will happen. 
God willing, my mom keeps recovering and then have to get my energy back. I didn't sleep for weeks and have never felt so tired in my life even though I am sleeping now. So let me do my own recovering and then ttc... It's just me and Jaspie now! It was going to be me and Blu this past month but Blu sure beat me to it!!! I had SUCH a positive feeling for you Blu.

Fit-- keep us posted on how you're doing. So happy for all 3 of you and excited for Jaspie!! So I'm thinking guys-- there really IS something to that myth/theory we are more fertile the first few months after a m/c. What do you think??!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Hopie im thrilled to hear that you will be TTC again! Id love for our family of five to all have BFP's again in the next few months and experience a healthy pregnancy together! &#128518;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your well wishes! Today I am feeling sick! With my last pregnancy I was STARVING all the timetoday the only things I can stomach are Ginger Ale and chicken broth  if this keeps up I may finally lose the post-MC 5 lbs. that Ive been so upset about.

Going to my doctors office tomorrow to get a requisition for a 7 week scan even though it is super earlythey book up really fast and I dont want to wait too long and then not be able to get one at all. Wont lie, Im a bit scared of jinxing myself by doing so

Took 2 more tests this morning because Im crazy obsessive like that  the 2nd line has gotten a wee bit darker on the FRER, and I also used a digital FRER, which from what I gather is not as sensitive as the non-digital versionmy result was a YES+

DH and I are super happy and just trying to take everything one day at a time  we know we cant control the future and whatever is going to happen is going to happen, so were just feeling grateful for what we have at the moment. I still cant believe that it happened this fast, and not only that, that the tests turned positive so soon. 

Hopie that is great that you have such a positive outlook in regards to your parents, and that its a great idea to recover and rest up yourself first, and then TTC. Im sure it wont take you long at all once youre in the right frame of mind!

Bernie, based on the date I Od (which is 7 days later than average) my due date is January 5, 2016, just 3 days after DHs birthday. My birthday is in just over 2 weeks and I wanted a baby/BFP for my birthday  its nice to think that if everything works out DH will be getting a baby for his next birthday as well. Thats lovely that youre getting a Thanksgiving baby and the Blu is getting a Christmas baby.

Jaspie, maybe youll get a Feb due date when you get your BFP and then we can have 4 months in a row, then a 5th when Hopie is ready!


----------



## Blu10

Hey fit, no offence but im glad you feel sick, its a good sign ha.
Im also feeling pretty queasy tonight, ive had really sore boobs all week and have felt tired but tonight i just need to lie down and veg. Just had a lovely soak in the bath, pj's are on and im going to lie on the sofa now - what a rock & roll friday nite haha. Im not complaining at all, im happy to feel crappy. 
Just think if we have babies that are born early or go over then they could all be born at similar times. My DS was 2 weeks early and i hope this one will be too x


----------



## jaspie

Yay for darker lines fit! Super happy for you! Of course you will not jinx yourself it's a great idea to get that scan booked ready for 7 weeks. I'm sure the time will fly by. So lovely you got your bfp for your birthday too! 

So OH and I had a little chat tonight about when we can try again but he said most likely June and he's hopeful we can have sex again before then even though I won't be fertile. He says he won't be ready by next week so i said well that's okay cos my fertile week isn't until the following week so 2 weeks from now and he said ok we'll see! So we might be able to ttc this month after all! Only a small chance but I'll take that :D


----------



## Blu10

Oooh jaspie, would be amazing for you to conceive on your hols!! Fingers crossed hubby is up for it... literally!! Hahaha &#128521; i really hope for a jan snowflake for you x


----------



## Blu10

Hey friends, how was your weekend?
All good here, have just contacted EPAC as they said they would scan me early with a future pregnancy and theyve booked me in for next friday when ill be over 7 weeks - feel positive so hope to see a bubba and hb. 
Hugs to all x


----------



## jaspie

Great news on getting booked in for the scan Blu! I'm sure you will see your baby with a strong heartbeat &#128156; 
I had a fun weekend thanks, OH and i went to the pub and made friends with the locals and danced to a live band, OH was swinging me round everywhere so i have hope for ttc next week now! Fingers crossed his back feels ok to go ahead...


----------



## Blu10

Whoop whoop jaspie we need nookie updates haha &#128515; i really hope you get to try and it would be amazing if were all due within a few weeks wouldnt it. Fingers crossed x


----------



## bernie86

Hi Ladies Hope you all had a nice weekend! Blu Im glad you are booked for an early scan! I wanted to come on and let you ladies know I am taking a break from the forum until next Tuesday, once I've had my ten week scan. I have some pretty bad anxiety about it because of last time and when I come on here to chat with you ladies I unfortunately peruse other boards too and some have people talking about their second miscarriage and scary things at their appts and so on. While I'm usually fine with that I cant add to my stress this week. I will be thinking of you ladies all week and you are still in my prayers! I appreciate all of you!


----------



## Blu10

Bernie I have such a good feeling about your baby this time but totally understand your anxiety. I cant wait to hear that all is well next Tuesday - hope you have a good week my lovely xxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bernie I completely understand, though Im sure everything will go just great at your scan. I get the same way  I honestly dont know if Ill even be able to join a January due date group TBH. When I was in the August group I got so anxious and upset whenever anyone would suffer a loss and that was before I had one of my own. In hindsight I wish I hadnt have spent half of my last pregnancy being worried about what could go wrongits not like it did me any good, and those were moments I could have spent being happy to have my baby with me instead of stressing about things I couldnt control anyway. Well be here when youre back and cant wait to hear about your perfect little bean. 

Blu that is great that you have your first scan on Friday  so excited for you, can you post a pic after? I love u/s pics! (Well, the ones of babies anyway).

Jaspie your weekend sounds like so much fun and it sounds like your DF is making a lot of progresssounds like May could end up being your lucky month! Better drink up on that vacation while you still can, LOL. ;-)

Hopie I hope everything is going well for you and your parents.

I have my scan booked for May 21  I was hoping for the 19th when I should be exactly 7 weeks, but that day was full already! I get to see the same nice sonographer that did my 7 week scan the last time, so that makes me happy.

Getting the requisition for the scan was quite something else though  the walk-in doctor at my doctors office on Saturday was probably one of the worst human beings Ive ever encountered. Ill spare you ladies all the details except to say that he was shouting at me and telling me that I dont even need a scan until Im 16 weeks (!!!) which is just flat out not true. I am turning 35 in 2 weeks which under provincial law entitles me to a NT u/s between 11 and 13 weeks at the bare minimum! Not to mention the Perintologists who were on shift when my sleeping baby was delivered TOLD me to get an early scan  when we told Dr. D-Bag he said well why dont you go see them then  UGH!!! Thank God DH was there  once Dr. D-Bag saw that DH wasnt backing down until we got a requisition he wrote one out, practically threw it at me, and then stormed out of the office. Needless to say DH is calling the practice manager to file a formal complaint today, and I will also be complaining to the regulatory body that oversees doctors in this province.

I also contacted the midwife practice Im interested in (since the doctor who handled my last pregnancy, who is awesome, is on mat leave now). I thought I was contacting them awfully early but they responded today and sent me a questionnaire to fill out and also advised that they are already full up through December 2015  yikes!!! Hopefully with a DD of January 5 theyll take me!


----------



## jaspie

Oh fit I'm sorry you had to go through that at the doctors. What an absolutely horrible man. I'm glad DH was there to have your back and that you got what you came for in the end. Screw him! I hope you get justice for complaining xx

Bernie totally understand, it's too much stress to read that stuff at an already scary time. Am sure we will be celebrating your healthy lil baby next Tuesday! I agree with fit too, i worried so much last time and it didn't change anything and i didn't appreciate the time i had pregnant as much as I could've done due to the worry. The more you can avoid that the better! See you next week! Xx


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit, what an awful experience, that "Dr" needs his arse kicking!! &#128544;
im glad you have your scan booked, I have a booking appointment with my midwife on the same day provided all goes well next friday. Will post a pic if i get, when i had DS they didnt give me a pic at 7weeks only at 12 and 20. How are you feeling?x


----------



## Blu10

Here we go again for me, started bleeding today. Scan says sac measures 4 weeks and I should be 6, so fed up. Plan for repeat scan in 2 weeks x


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends! I went 2 days without internet and catching up now. Have missed you guys! Happy to read your updates!
Jaspie- have you guys decided where you are going on holiday yet? All sound amazing, but I am partial to the Greek islands! :) I wanted to go there this summer, but looks like will have to be some other time.
How perfect -- ttc on an exotic holiday!!

Blu- how are you doing?? Yes, feeling crummy..a good thing! I'm soo soo thrilled for you. And for you too Fit. Happy belated birthday and what an amazing birthday gift!! How is your hubby doing? I am sorry you had to deal with that from that a******* doctor. Unfortunately there is always one rotten apple. Glad you guys stuck up for your rights. He was clueless! How are you feeling?

Bernie- totally understand. I'm thinking of you and hope you are feeling great and anxiety has eased. 

I keep doing deep breathing to help with my anxiety. Came down with my first cold in years.. let myself get so run down. I''m back at the hospital all day, but I just pop into my mom's room every 20 minutes with a mask on, so she doesn't catch my germs! She is soo tired of the hospital. On Monday she got what she said was bad news on her kidney function, but yesterday the doctor was more optimistic!! So I am praying like crazy her kidneys make come back fully. It is amazing to me how much everybody's prayers have helped my mom get to this point.

So, just trying to stay positive here!

I really do think there is great truth to being very fertile months after a m/c!! I'm afraid I am going to miss those 4 months after but really am so drained I can't even think about thinking about ttc'ing!! ha!

Looking forward to updates. Take good care, everyone!


----------



## jaspie

Oh Blu :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss this is so so unfair. Did they say why you have to wait 2 weeks for another scan? I hope it's over physically for you as quickly as possible :( Here for you xxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Oh Blu I am so so sorry. There are no words to describe how horribly unfair that is. I hope they are planning to do some tests because you certainly deserve answers. Wish I could give you a real hug. :hugs:


----------



## Blu10

Thanks girls. EPAC are saying I may have ovulated late and found out about the pregnancy really early but im not convinced. The bleeding has stopped for now but my boobs dont feel as sore and i feel crampy. They want to scan in 2 weeks for progression but I had an appointment next friday anyway at a different hospital so they said i can keep that if I want to. I dont know what to think, my gut tells me that this is another loss which is heartbreaking as ive felt so so positive about it all x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie will continue to pray that your mom's kidneys improve. Hope you have the chance to give yourself some rest and TLC soon.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, dear Blu. I am so, so very sorry. Gosh, I don't know what to say. I am so, so sorry. Sending you many healing thoughts. It's just so not fair and I wish I could help you more. Just know we are all here for you. Please post when you can..let us know how you are doing and feeling. 
xxxxxx


----------



## hopie2015

Gosh Blu, I just read your other post. I don't know. Definitely go with your gut feeling you have now. Good they will re-scan in 2 weeks. I would say yes, keep that appt. for next Friday at other hospital to see what they say.
I have to say, looking back I had such extreme nausea weeks 6-9 but the only thing I did notice was the sore boobs were close to gone. Maybe that was a sign.. So I don't know because you are less sore, if that is a sign or not. So hard to tell because I was told in healthy pregnancy, it is normal for the soreness to come and go.
It's so hard to tell because I know quite a good amount of women bleed during early pregnancy.
Could it have been implantation bleeding? 
Follow your gut instinct and keep staying strong. We're all here for you and sending you good thoughts.

Fit- thank you so very, very much. Greatly appreciate the thoughts and prayers for my dear mom!


----------



## Blu10

Hey Hopie thank you so much, still thinking about you and your mum. Im feeling ok, more pee'd off to be honest than emotional and cant believe im here for a third time, its so annoying!! I now have back and tummy ache so im fully prepared for yet another miscarriage. Its horrid not being able to give my son the sibling that he would love but im so lucky to have him already x


----------



## jaspie

I hope it's not too painful Blu. You'll have a sibling for your son i know it xx Will you get tests done now? Xx


----------



## Blu10

I asked today Jaspie and they said I wont be offered screening as my three losses havent been recurrent (had DS after the first loss) however I cant keep going on like this now, its so painful to keep building your hopes up then having the rug pulled from underneath you. I think I might request some bloods from my GP anyway. I feel suck a d*ck now for feeling so positive this time around &#128546; x


----------



## hopie2015

Oh gosh, Blu. So sorry. Good you feel pissed as heck, as you well should. I'll never understand this unfair s*it. (sorry- I'm really pissed too!!)
I was going to ask that too about testing --- Though sometimes with an early miscarriage we don't always get answers in the test as to what caused it. But good for you for asking your doctor to get some lab work done.. He surely should for you. 

I hope you're not in too much pain. And yes, you are soo very lucky to have your DS. And like Jaspie said, he will have a sibling someday. 
There is always, always hope.

Take good care.. Keep us posted, please. xxxxx


----------



## jaspie

I think it's good you felt positive, it shows your strength :hugs: it's an awful thing to have to go through once let alone 3 times. I think they should still test you, yes you have a son but that doesn't make losing a baby any easier. One of my friends on here had 2 mmcs back to back in the last year and when she got pregnant again she took baby aspirin and progesterone, the dr said its a "won't hurt might help" thing and she's fine this time around. Might be worth asking GP what they think? If I have another mc that's what I'm going to do. Sending you love and hugs xx


----------



## hopie2015

Great advice, Jaspie. Blu-- I totally agree. What do you think?
Once I get back to the city I have to go to doctor finally to get the test results. I know my progesterone was low week 5. If nothing was found to be wrong with chromosomes, I am entirely pissed at first doctor I went to who was not aggressive enough with progesterone prescription. Again, I have zero idea what caused either of my miscarriages (but hopefully find some answers on second soon).
I have read a lot of what Jaspie's friend experienced -- success with taking baby aspirin and progesterone -- but of course, that is something the doctor has to figure out with tests - if it is needed for clotting or low progesterone. 

I truly believe your doctor can help you figure things out. 

Take good care, Blu. xxxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Ugh I hate that they won't do testing because it wasn't 3 losses in a row...3 losses are still 3 losses! Maybe a naturopath could help, though I realize going to one often costs a lot out of pocket.

I'm mad for you too, life can sure be cruel sometimes and to people like who don't deserve it at all! :-(

Take care of yourself, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks everyone. I will try anything, ive also wondered if my progesterone is low. Still had no further bleeding but my back is really achy and boobs are really sore. The not knowing is awful xx


----------



## jaspie

Oh how confusing. Sore boobs are a good thing surely?? That's one thing I noticed in hindsight decreased gradually for me before I knew I'd even lost the baby. Do you think there's any chance you could've ovulated later? I hope today goes okay for you I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Blu10

I do get ov pain and ewcm which didnt happen until 1st weekend of april so EPAC think i could be due a week later than i think so potentially 5+5 today not 6+5 but i had a positive test 2 weeks ago which wouldve been in 3rd week, its all confusing. Sore boobs disappeared with last two losses but not now and I feel sickly still. Guess i just have to sit it out now, thanks so much for the support as ever!! Love you girls xx


----------



## jaspie

Well that sounds much more promising! Maybe you just found out super early, people do find out at 3 weeks. Keeping everything crossed for you that it's just implantation bleeding and a late ov xx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Jaspie, no further bleeding but we will see xx


----------



## hopie2015

Great to hear, Blu. Fingers crossed for you that was implantation bleeding and late ov. Take good care! xxxx


----------



## hopie2015

Blu- also thinking...will your doctor test your betas on Monday and then again in a couple of days to see the increase? (also perhaps progesterone level, if you are wondering on that). 

Hope you're having a restful night.

Fit- how are you?
Thinking of you, Bernie and hope all is well.


----------



## Blu10

They dont seem to test bloods here Hopie, not sure why. Still no more bleeding and still have symptoms so we will see. Ill keep you ladied posted xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hope you're feeling good today, Blu and all looks good! Keep us posted.
Hope everyone had had a lovely weekend. My mom's doctor gave her encouraging news today and and I over the moon happy! Praying tomorrow's test results look as good.


----------



## jaspie

So glad to hear your good news about your mom hopie!!! Hope today's is as good too! 

Blu how are you feeling? Really hope everything is okay :hugs:

Afm i went wedding dress shopping with my bridesmaids on Saturday and omg it was the best! So much fun. Found 5 i really really like! Going back to re try on with my mum next month :D

We booked our holiday and we're going to Tenerife on Saturday!! Super excited!!

I really want to ttc this month and am due to ovulate this week but OH's back is sore again and he wants to look after it this week ready for holiday so i haven't broached the subject yet. Considering waiting for my opk to be positive and just seeing if he's up for trying one really well timed bd. Fingers crossed but I'm not too hopeful for this month tbh!
Hope everyone else is having a lovely bank holiday and you're all ok :hugs:


----------



## Blu10

Hey ladies, no more bleeding since that one episode on thursday. Ive looked back at when i think i ovulated and my original dates are definitely out by a week so i found out very early. I didnt ovulate until CD22 so think i was set for a 35day cycle meaning im actually 6 weeks tomorrow not 7. I have still got sore boobs and really tired so keeping everything crossed that my xmas pudding is still baking.

Hopie Im thrilled about your mum, hope dads ok too?

Jaspie im so excited you have started to look at dresses. I remember it well its so lovely. Hope you get to DTD very soon and catch the eggy &#128077; 
Xx


----------



## jaspie

Oh i see so you calculated from your lmp which would have been out by a week cos you ovulated late. Yay it sounds really good then Blu! Happy for you! Next scan is this Friday?


----------



## Blu10

Scan is on friday so it may still be very early to see much if all is ok but if its not ok at least i know and can deal with it. Keep everything crossed for me please girls x


----------



## jaspie

Everything crossed here. Praying all is perfect. Having symptoms still is a great sign and after what you said about your ovulation I am really hopeful for you xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie glad your mom is doing better and hope you get more good news!!

Everything crossed for you Blu! If you O'd late that sounds promising...I didn't O until CD 21 so if I went by my lmp my dates would be way off.

Jaspie that vacay sounds amazing and I hope your DF is feeling well enough for some lovin' when you get your +opk. Dress shopping sounds like it was a lot of fun!

Thinking of you Bernie, hope everything goes great tomorrow!

FIL's funeral was on Friday, so that was a sad day. My poor MIL. Everyone got quite drunk after, thankfully so much so that they didn't seem to notice I wasn't drinking.

I told my mom about the pregnancy but am not telling anyone else and neither is DH. Last time there was drama with my MIL. She swore to DH she wouldn't tell a soul then called back less than 2 minutes later to say she had already told someone, WTH? Then when DH got mad she got all huffy and was like "well I didn't have to tell you I told, I could have just lied." Grrr.

After the funeral a friend of the family who should not have even known about my last pregnancy told me how sorry she was to hear about my baby...so pretty sure MIL told absolutely everyone. I'm not even telling DH because he'd be really mad at her which I don't want because we just lost FIL...but I'm so glad we're not telling her this time.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks both! Fit i dont know why i didnt think about it before, so silly. If all is ok then we wont be due that far apart afterall.

Im glad to hear that the funeral wemt well and sorry about MIL. Why do some people always think that your news is theirs to share. My mum told a few random people about my miscarraige who i wouldnt have told but I didnt have the strength to argue it out back then.


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks so much Jaspie! Hoping for another good day here at the hospital with my mom!
My dad is barely functioning. Hoping he gets better soon with the better news. Will take him to new doctor this week for his high blood pressure, etc.
Your holiday sounds amazing. You leave this Saturday? I have such a good baby feeling for you very, very soon! :)

Blu- that sounds soo promising now!! Yay!! SO happy to hear this!! Dates were off and still have symptoms and no more bleeding! Everything crossed for you for Friday's scan. 

Fit- I hope your DH is doing as okay as can be. Good you are holding off on telling MIL based on what you had to put up with last time. I've heard many people can be like that! How are you feeling?

I've been arguing with fiance. I heard it's normal in times of crisis, etc. I don't know.. I can't even think of ttc'ing.. All I want to do is sleep. I know I am entirely wiped out, guys. Hope this lifts soon.

Bernie- we're all thinking about you.

Keep posted everyone and take good care~


----------



## jaspie

Yes Bernie good luck tomorrow! Can't wait for your update! Hope you get a lovely pic!

Hope your dad gets better soon Hopie. And really hope this lifts for you, you've been going through the mill recently. It sounds like you're both under a lot of pressure, have you thought about doing counselling or going to the doctors and seeing if there's anything they can do for you? I don't know what your feelings on that are, but my OH has started anti ds and they're really helping him. Thanks for having a good baby feeling for me! Hope so :D

Hey fit, glad you shared with your mom and absolutely understand why you don't want to tell your mil. Some people!


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks so much Jaspie. I sure hope so too. My mom didn't get more good kidney news we were waiting for to hear today. Praying for a miraculous healing overnight and better test results tomorrow.
It's a good suggestion..someone else mentioned maybe taking an AD to me.. It is just so much to deal with that have been going through. I might have to consider it. I try to avoid all meds, but I just don't know anymore. My dad has had to be put on one. I am so glad it is benefiting OH. That is great!
How is he feeling this week? Sunshine and holiday will sure help his back healing along nicely!

Thinking of you Bernie!







jaspie said:


> Yes Bernie good luck tomorrow! Can't wait for your update! Hope you get a lovely pic!
> 
> Hope your dad gets better soon Hopie. And really hope this lifts for you, you've been going through the mill recently. It sounds like you're both under a lot of pressure, have you thought about doing counselling or going to the doctors and seeing if there's anything they can do for you? I don't know what your feelings on that are, but my OH has started anti ds and they're really helping him. Thanks for having a good baby feeling for me! Hope so :D
> 
> Hey fit, glad you shared with your mom and absolutely understand why you don't want to tell your mil. Some people!


----------



## Blu10

Hey my girlies, hope everyones ok? Im eager for an update from Bernie! 
Sorry to hear your arguing with DF Hopie, DH and I have been having a few spats too, mainly because he doesnt get why I feel so tired all the time and I dont feel hes being supportive. Men can be a real pain in the butt. Any more news on your mum?

How are you Jaspie, must be approaching eggy time, hope OH back is better &#128521;

Fit I hope youre feeling ok and DH is coping ok after FILs funeral, i tend to find thats when it hits home.

As for me things remain much the same. Ive had some niggley pelvic discomfort today and my long standing back issue raised its ugly head over the weekend so im feeling a bit sleep deprived but theres been no further bleeding. My boobs dont feel quite as sore today which im not reading too much into but Ill be glad once friday arrives and I have a better idea where I stand. I dont know how this sounds really but Im kind of drained with the whole TTC#2 malarky and feel if his pregnancy isnt meant to be then ive kind of made my peace with that already and if all is well then of course I will be delighted. Ive decided that if this isnt our rainbow baby im going to get back to the gym and squeeze in some fitness classes and aim to lose a stone then revisit trying again next year. I think ill just need to settle into my new job and see what the rest of 2015 brings &#9786;xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi!
Yes Bernie- we are all so eager to hear from you! Hope all is going great.

Fit- how are you feeling.. I'm thinking symptoms might be picking up pretty soon? How is your hubby doing?

Thanks Blu. Doctor gave my mom some encouraging news today. Really has lifted our spirits! We just finished our delicious hospital dinner together...ha! Praying like crazy the good test results continue.
I think your attitude about this baby is AMAZING. 100% right on! I'm taking lessons from you. Friday will bring clarity for you and I am so glad you feel a sense of peace.
Sorry you are having some spats with DH too. Seems most common fight I hear -- ladies not thinking their guys are being supportive enough! I know fiance is supportive usually, but a lot of times it is support in a different way than I really need. If that makes sense.
Good news is we haven't fought now for 24 hours. :)))
I'm sure it will all settle down for you guys soon too. Only normal you feel exhausted and I hope your back feels better soon.. Gosh, I can relate to that pain. 

Looking forward to everyone's updates!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls! That's great that you got good news Hopie, you and your family deserve it!

Blu I think your attitude is great. I need to borrow some of it!

Nothing too crazy going on here. My nose is stuffy, I feel fatigued and I pee constantly. My boobs are a bit sore, but not as bad as they got in my last pregnancy. But then I don't think I even knew I was pregnant yet at this stage of my last pregnancy. 

I am 5 weeks today. Oh, and my left boob has grown bigger than the right one, definitely something new. I asked DH yesterday if it had gotten bigger again as I looked even more lopsided and when he was done laughing he said yes, it did seem even bigger. :haha:

Can't wait to hear from Bernie!


----------



## jaspie

I agree with hopie and fit, blu. Your attitude is awesome! Fingers crossed for Friday's scan i really hope you get good news.

Hopie that's such great news! I'm so glad for you and keeping everything crossed that the good results continue :D

Fit glad all is well with you! Despite the crazy boob haha! 

Also looking forward to Bernie's update! 

I'm still waiting to ovulate, opks are gradually darkening and getting a light line on them and I've been getting twinges all week. Cm is watery but no ewcm yet so I think I'll ovulate on Friday or Saturday. Which could be good because if it's on Saturday we'll be ttc on holiday or it could be bad because if it's Fri we're staying with our friends near the airport on Friday and OH will not want to ttc in their flat! Also he has physio today and his back is usually sore after that so really I'm not sure if it'll happen, will have to see how it affects him. The uncertainty sucks i wish we could just have sex when we want! I get excited thinking it could happen and then have to reign myself in. Oh well we'll get there.


----------



## Blu10

Jaspie you just need to drug him with painkillers and alcohol then pounce! &#128513;


----------



## hopie2015

Haha! I like Blu's advice, Jaspie!!
And so if this month's timing can't be perfect, there is always next month and I have such an incredibly great feeling for you within the next couple of months!! How exciting you leave this weekend. When do you guys get back?

Fit- that is funny!! Glad you are feeling pretty good! Great amount of symptoms for 5 weeks! How is your hubby doing?

My mom is having another good day! I'm so happy. Her numbers were okay today..hoping her numbers improve more tomorrow. I never knew a thing about kidney function..sure have learned a lot. Never knew this was a complication from surgery but then again I was too scared that first week to sit in and listen to what the surgeon said. So we are praying like crazy. I would do anything for her to be released soon and back with us, cooking her amazing Italian meals. :) 
Funny now how all the little, stupid things (crazy old job, etc). now mean nothing after going through this. 
Talked with fiance about the baby thing this morning. We've gotta get on it!! ha!

Blu- how are you today? Bernie - thinking of you! xx


----------



## bernie86

Hi ladies! Sorry to be MIA but I was having internet issues at work and couldn't log on!
I caught up a little on your weeks! Bly- I'll be praying for the late implantation and that your next appt shows your sweet little baby doing well! Don't give up hope!
Hopie- I'm glad your mom is improving. I hope she gets to go home soon! Both of you need to get some rest! Jaspie- that vacation sounds awesome! Hope it will be a baby making holiday! Fit- I'm so sorry you had to go through the funeral, they are tough but help with closer! I think he sent you a sweet little surprise! 

Afm- I had my appt Monday afternoon and I was a little nervous because I'm not as nauseous and boobs hurt less but thank god we got to see our sweet little baby dancing around in the sonogram! The baby looks great and the Dr. Said everything is right on track and it measured exactly 10w 3days. I feel such relief now that we are past that 10 week appt which I was dreading. Now we get to tell my I laws! All my best friends already guessed because of my lack of wine drinking lol. I also had blood drawn for the progenity screening so Ian praying that everything comes back normal! And we will know if we are team pink or blue next week!


----------



## bernie86

Here's my sonogram!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jaspie

Bernie!! How beautiful!! Yay am so happy for you! And so relieved that you're past the the milestone you were dreading. I know I'll be a mess around 8w next time. Good luck for the test, i can't wait to hear if you're having a boy or a girl! 

OH saw the physio yesterday who advised no sex until next week. It's because he pulled his back a couple of weekends ago and it was sore last week and while it's better now she doesn't want him to risk it. Which is fair enough. But when he text me yesterday I was so upset! Then I got home and found ewcm! We're literally going to miss it by a few days. Oh well. My opks are still negative so I'm praying I'll ovulate late. Fwiw i think he'd be fine as we would take it so slowly so if I haven't ovulated by Saturday I'll start getting excited it could still be this month and then I'll try it on on our first night of holiday. He is well up for practicing on holiday! Just annoying we'll most likely be a couple of days too late! Last month i ovulated on cd19 so if it was the same this month that is Sunday which would be ideal....


----------



## Blu10

Hey girls!

Wow Bernie thats so gorge, does it feel real now? Amazing to have you back &#128512;

Im ok thanx Hopie, looking forward to scan tomorrow and knowing where i stand. I feel indifferent at the moment amd am just taking each day as it comes. Im happy youre having baby talks again, cant wait for you to get your rainbow.

Jaspie I have everything crossed that you ovulate sunday and this is your month. Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Awesome, Bernie!!!! SO incredibly happy for you!! Beautiful picture of your precious baby!! :) Enjoy! :)

Jaspie- maybe you will ov late. If not, I have such an incredible feeling for you for next month! You guys take off Saturday?

Blu- you sound good! Glad you are looking forward to tomorrow..yes, sure will be such a relief to know where you stand. Thinking of you!

How are you, Fit?

OH just got booked at hotel I always wanted to go to in Chicago.. Oh, how I wish I could go. May 29th for 2 nights. And that would coincide with the perfect ttc time! I have to play it by ear and see how my mom is doing. Still in hospital but hopeful for release to rehab soon. Change past couple days is miraculous!
Trip away would be so good for us. I come home 10pm every night from hospital so exhausted I fall asleep..then up at 6am to go walking and do the hospital day all over again and fiance and I have zero time really together, except when he comes to the hospital!

So hopefully this good recovery news continues. Can't thank you all enough for your prayers, good thoughts and wishes sent our way!!

Congrats again, Bernie! :)


----------



## bernie86

Thank you ladies! It's so nice to finally feel excited that this is real! My mom and I are both feeling like there's a little boy in there, I can't wait to find out! Blu I'm glad you are calm about tomorrows appt. I'll be sending prayers out for you. Jaspie- I think even if it doesn't work out with ovulation I think you should just be practicing on your vacation! Lol ease him in to it slowly so he will be ready to go next month! Hopie- I really hope you get to go for your little trip. It sounds like you guys really just need some alone time. As important as it is to be there for your mom you still have to take time for your marriage. If mom is stable definitely go! Fit- hope everything is going well!


----------



## jaspie

You are so right Bernie we will definitely be practicing! I can't wait! 
Exciting you feel it's a boy, I can't wait to find out if you're right!

Hopie i really hope you get to go, you deserve a break so much!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone, totally loving the positivity in his thread compared to March, its so nice to see &#128516;
Hopie i think that night away sounds fantastic, if mum is better and stable then maybe you should consider it, it would do you good to have a rest (and nookie haha).

Bernie are you still having symptoms now? Lil boys rock, i knew DS was a boy before I pee'd on the stick! Im so happy that you now feel excited, you deserve this so much. Will you find out the sex at your scan? 

Im feeling positive again today, had a haircut and colour yesterday which was long overdue and made me feel fresh again. Im going to have a nice soak now and chill for a while. Im off work tomorrow which will be good as if it is bad news at my scan i know i wouldnt fancy going back in afterwards. Ill be sure to update you after the scan. I dont know where Id be without support from my TTC girls &#128536; xx


----------



## jaspie

Good luck tomorrow Blu!! Sending you all the positive vibes! 

My opk is pretty much positive now so it looks like I'm out this cycle but roll on June....Hopie we've got this!


----------



## hopie2015

Ha! Yes- Jaspie. June it is!!!
Blu- you have such a great attitude.. I know you will be fine tomorrow. I'm wishing you the best of luck and thanks for posting afterwards, as we all will be thinking about you.
Bernie- how cool..both you and your mom believe your baby is a boy!!! :) 

Thanks-- the Chicago weekend sure would be good for body and soul..and us as a couple. Hopefully things look better and I can go. Blu- what is nookie?? haha (seriously has been scary way too long amount of time, I forget!)
Best of luck!!


----------



## Blu10

Thankyou, the sore boobs have disappeared and im not as tired so that makes me suspicious. Xx


----------



## jaspie

Really hope all is okay Blu, symptoms vary it could be nothing to worry about xx


----------



## bernie86

Blu- I agree the positivity is so nice to see on our board! I'm glad you are having positive feelings about tmw! That's great! We aren't finding the sex out through the scan, but through the non invasive prenatal blood test that the did on Monday as well. The dr said they should be ready in about a week from Monday. Looking forward to your update!


----------



## Blu10

Im looking forward to hearing what youre having Bernie!! 
As for me my scan showed that the bleeding from last week has been reabsorbed and has left us with a little christmas pudding measuring 7 weeks and with a lovely heartbeart! Were really thrilled x


----------



## jaspie

Yes Blu!!!!!! I am so so happy for you right now!! What a roller coaster of a week :D woohooooo!! Happy Friday! 

I'm sitting in work with my suitcase as I'm meeting OH at the train station after work to go to Bristol! Super excited for holiday! And really excited to ttc in June now :D


----------



## Blu10

Thats fab Jaspie have an amazing time cant wait to here all about it!! I really hope that june is your month too. 
Were very relieved xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

OMG Bernie and Blu!!!!!!

Will post more later but just a quick note to say I'm soooo thrilled for both of you! :happydance:


----------



## bernie86

Blu- that's wonderful news!!! I'm so glad you got to see the heartbeat and now you can relax! It's an amazing feeling isn't it! The bleeding is very scary so I hope that doesn't happen again!!!! So excited for your little Christmas baby! Thank you everyone for the sweet encouragement I'm so glad to have all of you!!! Jaspie- have so much fun on your holiday!!!!


----------



## Blu10

Thank you fit and bernie, it still hasnt really sunk in yet as I was prepared for the worst after last week. Couldnt be happier though.... although im not sure my new boss will feel the same!!! Whoooops!!! X


----------



## bernie86

haha blu, I think your new boss will just have to get over it! It's amazing how calm you can feel after seeing your little baby heart beat on the screen! Im glad the week has turned around, and now you can enjoy the weekend


----------



## Blu10

Haha Bernie, that made me giggle! I guess she will, I better prove myself in the 5 months I am there x


----------



## bernie86

you will impress them! so I just bought myself a fetal Doppler. Im excited to try it but it makes me feel a little crazy that I want to check in with this kid so much! lol have any of you ever had one?


----------



## Blu10

I havent and not sure I would as id go bloody stir crazy if I couldnt find the heartbeat. Have you used it yet?x


----------



## bernie86

It hasnt come yet, it will be here next week... I think Ill wait to try it until Im 12 weeks along, but I have a friend whos 3 weeks ahead of me that I think would be good to test on because shes going for a scan tmw so we will know all is well and if it doesn't work for her we will just send it back! I dont want it to make me nuts either... Ill let you know how it goes :)


----------



## hopie2015

Yay!! Congratulations Blu!! Soo happy to see this from you! Busy day, want to write more. Just thrilled for you and your hubby!!!

Hope you are feeling good, Bernie and Fit! Jaspie- wishing you the most wonderful holiday ever! Enjoy! I will live vicariously through you!

Blu- congrats again!! I have friends who have friends who had bleeding through the first 6 months of pregnancy on and off.
Just so thrilled for you. ENJOY! :)


----------



## Blu10

Thank you Hopie, it was lovely to see! We just need to get you back on the wagon now &#128521;
Hope your mum is ok xx


----------



## hopie2015

So wonderful Blu..am just thrilled for you. All 3 of you guys on here!

My mom is doing alright.. With her now. Today is Mother's Day. Feeling incredibly sad. You just never know in life.. I remember last year we took her to nicest place she always wanted to go to in NYCity.. thinking my mom was getting older and need to treat her..Never thought one year later we would be here. But so glad we had that day out last year and will bring Mother's Day to her here today.
Thanks so much for asking. Feeling especially sad today...Think everything has just caught up with me. Enjoy your Sunday and take good care. xx


----------



## Blu10

Hey Hopie, Im sorry youre feeling sad, I didnt know today was mothers day in the US. I hope you manage to have some quality time with your mum and hopefully by next mothers day you may have or be expecting a little bundle too fingers crossed.
Our parents are such a blessing arent they. Big hugs babe xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry you're feeling sad Hopie. :hugs: You have been through so much and have stayed so strong but you're human and bound to have days where everything just hits you. I hope tomorrow is a happier day and that, like Blu said, next Mother's Day you, your mom and your future little one are celebrating somewhere great.

Jaspie I hope you're having an amazing holiday and I can't wait to hear about it when you're back!

So so thrilled for you Blu, when I read your news while on the bus I was blinking back (happy!) tears.

So glad your scan went well too Bernie. We rented a doppler for my last pregnancy - I think we got it at about 10.5 weeks and we found Baby's heartbeat in about ten minutes the first time and very quickly every time after. Of course we now know that my amniotic fluid was low because Baby couldn't release his urine, so perhaps that's why he was so easy to find and it may be more difficult normally. If you find it stresses you more than anything you can always return it, but if the doppler is high quality you should be able to find your little one even if it takes a bit of time. That's great that you're finding out if you're team blue or pink soon! If we make it that far we'll definitely be shelling out for the Panorama test as well.

I had my blood hcg levels checked and so far so good - 4278 on Thursday at 12:40 PM, 9727 today at 8:50 AM. It is my birthday today, so that was a wonderful gift. :)


----------



## jaspie

Sorry you're feeling sad hopie, as fit says you've been through, and are still going through so much, i think you're really strong. I'm glad you spent mother's day with your mum, things can change so much in a year it's important we make the most of today :hugs:

Fit I'm so happy for you that your numbers are doubling perfectly! I'm sure everything will be just wonderful this time. Re the doppler I'm torn, I'd love some reassurance but if I couldn't find it I'd be stressing so so much i wouldn't be able to think about anything else.

Having a wonderful holiday thanks! It's beautiful sunshine, weather in the 30s and a hotel that does an amazing breakfast! What's not to like?! Having a lovely time with my lovely OH :)


----------



## Blu10

Happy birthday fit! Hope you have a wonderful day hunni, your HCG sounds fab, are you feeling ok? We were so happy in fri, thanks for your well wishes.
Hopie I hope you feel better today hunni?? 
Jaspie make the most of the weather and enjoy your holiday!! &#127864;&#127865;&#127848;&#127827;&#127774;
Bernie any news on team blue or pink yet? So excited to find out hehe.
As for me i worked all weekend and felt knackered and sick most of saturday. Sunday was a little better but im still not going to complain xx


----------



## bernie86

Hope you had a great birthday fit!!! Hopie- I hope you enjoyed your mothers day with your Mom! These things make you enjoy the time much more! I got to spend the day with my Mom, she wasnt feeling too well from her treatments so we just all relaxed together. we finally got to announce to the family yesterday! and my inlaws on Saturday! it feels nice to not have to keep our little miracle a secret anymore!!! no news on team blue or Pink yet... but Im still feeling Boy!!! Hubby and I decided when the Dr. calls with the results that Im going to ask him to write boy or girl on paper and put it in an envelope so I can pick it up and drop it off at a cupcake shop so we can have blue or pink filling and find out together!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie I totally love the cupcake idea thats amazing!! I hear of alot of people doing that in the US at baby showers. Im glad you have announced now, I bet the family are over the moon for you both &#128515;
Ive thought about asking the sonographer to write the gender down for us and put in an envelope for DS to open as we wont be allowed to take him to the scan so i thought it would be lovely for us to all find out togther x


----------



## hopie2015

Happy belated birthday, Fit!! Wishing you all the best of everything this year..what will be a very special year for you! How are feeling? Betas sound perfect. Yay!!
Bernie - such an adorable idea with a cupcake. I bet you and your mom's feeling is right with a boy..can't wait to hear!! How is your mom feeling this week?
Jaspie- sounds AMAZING there. So glad you guys are having a terrific time.
Blu- how are you feeling this week? :)

Thank you guys so much for all your advice and support.. sorry I was quite the downer the other day! I'll stay hopeful for my mom.. She has been through so much and has fought the complications, and wants to make it so badly! She is doing physical therapy now!! I was concerned about her latest x-ray results, but OH keeps telling me it is not that bad, and not to worry. My dad is a mental mess...getting him to see a new doctor.

And so this is life sometimes. Just plain shitty!! But all your encouragement whenever I sign on helps me a ton.. and I have a great fiance and life really is good and will get better some day. I just hate seeing anyone suffer.

Thanks friends. Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- you sound really good today! sounds like things are still improving! I'm hoping this tough time passes quickly.

We are still waiting on the Dr. to call with the progenity results! He said probably Monday and its Wednesday so I'm growing impatient now lol. So I decided to give my new fetal doppler a try and after quite a few times only getting my heart rate in my abdomen I finally found the little peanuts! once you find it you know the difference, It Beats so fast! I recorded it on my iphone so I can leave the little nugget alone for a while... If anyone tries it, Id probably wait til 12 or 13 weeks because im sure it gets a little easier once they are higher up. Hope the week is going well for everyone!!!


----------



## Blu10

Yay Bernie, in so pleased you found it. Tell your doctor to sort it out, im really anxious for you so lord knows how you feel haha. Cant wait to hear if youre blue or pink!! Ive got my follow up scan at work today will let you all know how it goes later xx


----------



## Blu10

Scan done, pudding is perfect! Cant attach pic will try again later. Due date 27th december xx


----------



## jaspie

Woop woop blu!!! So pleased for you! How many weeks are you now? 

Happy belated birthday fit! Hope you had a lovely day :D

Hopie glad to hear everything is still going well! Loving your positivity :D

Bernie i wish your doctor would hurry up already!! Love the cupcake idea! 

Afm we had sex with no back pain for OH! It makes all the waiting worthwhile to see him not in pain! It's the first time in over a year he's had pain free sex! Woooo!! Super excited for ttc in June now! Bring. It. On!!


----------



## Blu10

Yay to nookie jaspie! Amazing! Bring on baby dust. Im just shy of 8 weeks provisional due date 27th december &#128522; 
Hope youre having a fab holiday xx


----------



## bernie86

Yay! Blu glad the scan went well! now you can just relax and enjoy for a bit :) and glad they gave you a due date! we are 1 month apart! Jaspie so glad to hear that you were able to give it a go with no pain! thats wonderful news!!! Still no call from my Dr. so Im going to call this afternoon if he doesnt call me first. its driving me nuts! Im already pretty certain Im having a boy so Im just more concerned with seeing the genetic test is good.


----------



## Blu10

Yay there may only end up being a few weeks between me you and fit Bernie. Need to get our other two rainbow babies now from jaspie and hopie &#128518;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi Girls!

Bernie, glad you got to hear the heartbeat and hope you get a call soon! I know everything will be fine, but sitting around waiting for the phone to ring is torture. 

Blu, so glad you had another great scan! My due date so far is January 5, so youre a week and 2 days ahead of me. I have a fear of finding out at the u/s that baby is measuring behind, but hopefully that wont be the case.

Jaspie, so glad to hear your news, that is great  it will be your turn in no time by the sounds of it.

Hopie glad things are going a little better and that you have a great DF by your side.

I am not too bad so far. Definitely more tired than usual and I need a lot of naps. No sickness (only threw up once last pregnancy as well) but I do feel queasy off and on. Ginger Ale seems to cure it right away  so much for my vow not to drink any sugary beverages this pregnancy.

DH and I will be relaxing in the middle of nowhere until Wednesday next week, which will be lovely. There isnt even any cell reception, but I may be able to check in when we go into town to eat at the pub. Then I have my first u/s a week from today at 7 w 2 d. Eek.


----------



## hopie2015

Whoo-hoo Blu!! Congrats on scan and set due date! 'Pudding is perfect' I love that. Christmas baby!! Congrats again!
Thank you Fit and Jaspie. Trying hard with the positivity. Glad you aren't feeling too nauseous, Fit..that is great. 
Bernie- hope you are able to get a hold of your doctor today. 

Such exciting news from everybody and that is great Jaspie!! First time in a year pain free? Wow. So glad OH's surgery was a complete success.
June is your month!

I've gotta give it a go then too. Lack of nookie is just comical at this point!!!

Keep the great updates coming, everyone. You all have lifted me up during this horrible time and I really, really thank you. It is, of course, the only good thing to come out of the m/c.. Meeting you ladies. 
Nice girls are hard to find.. Especially in NY City!!


----------



## Blu10

Seriously Hopie just DTD and get it over and done with them next time will feel better. You cant bale on us now hunni were all in this together haha &#128536; xx


----------



## bernie86

Happy Friday Ladies!!! just to keep the suspense going, I called the Dr's office and they told me that it is usually 7-10 business days and the Dr. shouldnt have ever said one week. So it will be ten business days on Tuesday so hopefully then!but now I have to wait the whole weekend to find out if everything is ok :(


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernir so much suspense hun! Im sure it will be, im so looking forward to hearing whether you are team blue or pink too.
All ok here, still tired and queasy but otherwise ok &#128077;


----------



## jaspie

Yes Hopie!! You and I for a June bfp!! AF is due on Friday so then it'll be cd1 and I'll be excited! I really need to manage my expectations though, we got our bfp the first month of trying last time so if we're not so lucky next cycle I'll probably find the first bfn and af quite difficult which is silly really as it doesn't mean anything is wrong and I'd take months of bfns for a healthy baby this time. 

Oh Bernie they are keeping you in suspense! I'm sure all will be perfect, can't wait for your update and to find out the gender &#128153;&#128150;

Fit i hope you're having a lovely getaway and relaxing lots. I'm sure all will be wonderful at your u/s, i don't think I'll ever be relaxed at an u/s again so i feel your nerves but i really think it will all be ok!

Glad you're okay Blu :D 8 weeks already!! And Hopie it is true, getting the first bd in makes it all so much more relaxed and easy to get more in. We also hadn't had sex in ages so i know how you feel. Think the closeness and intimacy will be just what you need after all this stuff you've been dealing with.

I had a great holiday thanks all! I am home and doing laundry today and catching up on my tv! Think I'll make soup for work this week too. Hope you all have a nice Sunday xx


----------



## Blu10

Glad you had a fab time Jaspie, sounds like you both had fun. Well DH and I also DTD yesterday which is the first time since I got my BFP! It wasnt the best session in the world but hopefully things may pick up a little now haha.
You may be suprised and get a BFP straight away again, weve had 4 BFP's the first month we tried so good luck hun.
Ive had a cleaning morning, going to have a shower now then head out for the afternoon with the boys x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies,

Weather changed so we ended up sticking around. Good thing, as I'm pretty sure I'm miscarrying. :-(

Woke up to brown discharge when I wiped which is now just a hint of pale pink/tan. 

Midwife sent me for more bloodwork this morning so we shall see. I took an internet cheapie and the test line is a lot darker than the control line but my hcg was high and wouldn't just drop to nothing overnight.

I had zero spotting the last time I was pregnant and my boobs were super sore. This time they are a little tender but not nearly what they were before. I'll post an update when I know more.


----------



## jaspie

So sorry you're worrying fit. I really hope you get the results back asap and its nothing to worry about. Remember that brown blood is old blood and left over from implantation, Blu had something similar, right Blu? Bleeding like that seems common in early pregnancy and all is still fine. Hope that it stops now as you don't need the stress :hugs: Sending you hugs in the meantime xx when do you get results? :hugs:


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit I know how worried you must be but that sounds exactly like what I had. It turns out I had bleeding around the gestation sac. Brown blood is old blood and the fact that its not turned red with cramps is a good thing. Please relax and try not to worry, hope the midwife can get you in for a reassurance scan. My boobs are still variable even now day by day and ive had 3 scans. Today theyre pretty sore but yesterday they felt normal. Keep us posted, i hope all is ok xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks girls, I appeciate your support more than you could know.

Got my results back and my hcg is at 46,420 - it was 9727 1 week ago so that is a positive thing. I have another blood draw on Tuesday and my scan on Thursday so will have to see what happens.


----------



## Blu10

Well that sounds relatively conclusive hopefully! Brill news cxx


----------



## jaspie

That sounds great fit! Fingers crossed for the next bloods hope Tuesday comes quickly xx


----------



## bernie86

Fit Im sorry you are worrying, but I had brown with light pink blood at 6 weeks this time, and the Dr. said thats likely left over implantation ( I had a Big Implantation bleed) My friend who miscarried twice had sudden cramping and severe bleeding with both so I think that you are going to be ok. hoping and praying that your scan will show you your sweet little baby! I hope the rest of you are doing well, and hope you enjoyed your weekends


----------



## Blu10

I agree with Bernie and Jaspie fit, I hope the bleeding has stopped now hun? Try and relax.

How are you Bernie, any new on blue or pink yet? 

Jaspie i hope youre practising for June haha &#128521;

Hopie hows your mum doing? 

AFM I rang my new employer today and am meeting her on friday when I plan to drop the bombshell! Shes bound to be totally unimpressed and pissed off with me im sure. Feel quite nervous about it all now and will be glad when she knows. Im feeling tired and sickly on and off and my boobs have grown overnight along with a bloated tum! Im meeting the modwife this thursday for my booking appointment x


----------



## bernie86

no news yet :( its only 1 pm here though so Im still hoping for today! My fam could really use the exciting news! we've had a bummer of a weekend! Blu its very brave of you to tell your new employer. hope it goes well!


----------



## jaspie

Good luck for Friday Blu, it will be such a weight off your mind i bet! And I'm sure she'll take it better than you think, it's not like you did it on purpose to screw the company. She might surprise you! And yay for the booking appointment on Thursday! 

Looking forward to all of your updates girls :) thinking of you fit hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Blu10

Ooh its almost 10pm here now bernie, im off to bed so hope theres an update by morning haha. Im excited &#128522;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

No more spotting today...I hope it stays the eff away and never comes back, so scary. Bernie, my midwife thinks it is old blood from implantation too.

Went to the mall for some retail therapy today and got some great deals, and then went for a nice 2 hour walk with DH, so a better day than yesterday. :)

Bernie, can't wait to hear whether you're team pink or blue!!

Blu I'm betting your new boss won't be nearly as upset as you're predicting - you won't be away forever after all.

Jaspie, I'm so glad you had such a great holiday and that your DF is pain free at last. That will make for more TTC fun for both of you.

Hopie, how are you? Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## jaspie

Glad you had a lovely day fit and are feeling more relaxed. Good riddance to the spotting, hope that's it! Shopping and getting deals is always good :D


----------



## Blu10

Thats great news fit, it only lasted a day for me too and just think you get to see your bubs on thursday &#128525;


----------



## hopie2015

Happy to see all the great updates! I'm doing okay, thanks for asking.. Been so busy.. my dad has been pretty incapable of doing much for himself lately.. Trying to stay positive. Fit- so glad the spotting stopped..sure sounds like implantation bleeding like back when Blu experienced that. Shopping and a nice walk was a great idea for the day!
So excited to hear more Bernie!
Jaspie- so glad you guys had an awesome holiday!!
I'm hoping to take a nap today..just exhausted and sleep deprived.. I'll write more tonight. Have a good day everyone~


----------



## hopie2015

Oops.. I missed a whole page here!
Fit- so awesome the huge increase in your betas.. Yay!! All sounds great!
Bernie- sorry your fam had a bummer weekend. Praying for you and hope you have the news you want very soon!
Blu- wow- great for you for telling your new employer. I doubt she will be pissed and even if a little so, I'm sure she will keep it to herself and so what. Your news is the greatest news ever! And you have the offer!!! :)
Jaspie- you are always so great with all your advice on here and your support is so amazing to everyone. Thank you!! 

Thanks for asking-- received better news on my mom. Praying so hard this continues!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Hey Hopie, so glad you got good news about mum thats great! Hope you are managing to get some rest. 
I dont know about anyone else but im gagging for Bernies update, im thinking team blue!
Jaspie its so nearly june &#128525;
fit i hope all is still ok, any news on bloods? Hope scan goes welll tomorrow.
All ok here, i was aware that things were starting to grow but DS came into my room today while I was getting ready for work and said mommy are you going to work with those boobies today.... OMG! &#128514;
Have a good day girlies xx


----------



## hopie2015

LOL! What? Your DS said what, Blu? That is just hilarious!!!
I am thinking team blue too for Bernie! Can't wait to hear.
Yes, almost June for Jaspie!

Fit- best of luck on your scan today.

Thanks Blu. Hoping the good news continues. Wish i could get some rest. Doesn't seem possible these days. Once again tonight I am up all night. Tried melatonin but isn't helping. Hate to resort to sleeping pills but might have to at this rate. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## bernie86

Well, we are going to have to continue waiting to find out blue or pink! My Dr. didnt put in the order for me to do the progenity test! They drew a lot of blood that day, but apparently that was just for my basic prenatal blood work! so irritated, because how was I supposed to know, we had just talked about it before I rec'd the order! so anyway, going to have blood drawn again today and start the waiting all over again!


----------



## Blu10

Hes so funny Hopie, I said theyre the only boobies I have and he said no mommy theyre bigger ones hahaha. Luv him.
I feel rubbish today, keep having short palpitations, have a headache and feel exhausted. Had loads i wanted to do today and im struggling to gt off the sofa zzzzzzz


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie thats rubbish! Fancy telling you now after you called to chase the result, thats annoying. Hope youre feeling ok though?x


----------



## jaspie

Haha Blu that made me laugh!! He's funny! Hope you feel better soon xx

Hopie I'm sorry you're having trouble sleeping, that's no fun at all. I know you don't want the pills but I'm sure a good night's sleep would feel wonderful to you right now. Might be worth it!

Bernie how annoying! Can't believe you have to start the wait again. They could've told you before when you were chasing it too!! Well, i continue to wait in suspense :) hope it's not too long for you.

I feel like AF is on its way I've got that heavy feeling, hope it comes soon and I can get it out of the way and get back to ttc!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Morning,

I have my scan late this afternoon but don't expect it will go very well as my hcg has stopped doubling. It was 46,420 on Sunday and yesterday, 3 days later, it had only increased by 46% to 67,562. :-(

I'll post an update later.


----------



## jaspie

Oh fit xxx i really hope the numbers don't mean anything, hopefully it's just a slow growth this week xx sending you hugs for your scan good luck xxx


----------



## Blu10

How did it go fit? Doesnt it stop doubling past a certain point? Im sure it does, hope all went well hun.

Hows everyone?

Had my midwife appointment today and got some information about antenatal exercise classes near me which I can attend after my dating scan. Think I need to start eating healthier now too, im living on carbs right now to combat feeling crap and im gaining weight already &#128533;


----------



## jaspie

Fit hope everything went ok xx

Blu don't worry you'll start feeling better soon and then you can worry about healthy eating, focus on not feeling crap atm and if that means eating carbs then you should go for it xx

Afm af is due tomorrow/sat soooo i hope she hurries up as i am super bloated atm!


----------



## Blu10

Hey Jaspie, well im hoping your AF stays the hell away and this is preggo bloat lol. I hear you on the bloat, i cant fasten my work trousers &#128533;
Just had some cereal, feel like my blood sugars are dropping every few hours and i keep needing to snack. X


----------



## jaspie

Haha! Love your optimism Blu! Unlikely but I'll start believing it might be a possibility if no af by Sunday/Monday as then I'll know i ovulated late and we bd'd at the right time!


----------



## Blu10

Ive got everything crossed for you Jaspie, if not it will defo be June &#128521;


----------



## jaspie

Thanks lovely xx fx you're right!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

We have a heartbeat!!!!!!!

Baby is measuring 7 w 1 d (I'm 7 w 2 d) and heartbeat is 150 bpm. :happydance: :happydance:

So relieved I cried happy tears when the sonographer went to fetch DH.

Thanks as always for your support ladies. Pregnancy after MC can be terrifying and having you girls cheering me on means the world.

Oh, and Jaspie, I was hella bloated right around the time I got this BFP.:thumbup:


----------



## jaspie

Omg!!!! Fit i am so relieved for you!! I was literally holding my breath opening up the thread to see your reply, thank god everything is ok!! So happy for you i could cry! :hugs: :hugs:

Haha good to know! AF is due today/tomo and I think she'll come, i don't feel pregnant and i do feel pre af but hey still in the game! And properly playing next month!


----------



## Blu10

I am so delighted fit thats amazing!! Whoop whoop.

Im a little concerned that my boobs dont feel as sore the last two daysand I didnt feel as tired yesterday. Think i just need to chill out x


----------



## jaspie

Sure all is fine Blu, so hard not to be hypersensitive to every change in symptoms. I bet they'll be back tomorrow :) When's your next scan? Sounds like you need some reassurance xx


----------



## Blu10

Hey Jaspie, any sign of AF? Next scan will be 12 weeks so at least 3 weeks away could be longer &#128533; i know if Im concerned though epac would scan me sooner with my history. Theyre still tender but nothing like they were. Keep thinking it would be extremely unlucky to lose twice after seeing a heartbeat x


----------



## jaspie

Yep the odds are totally on your side, and symptoms do come and go. Try not to worry I'm sure all is great! That's good they'll scan you sooner if you wanted, reassurance sounds good. I don't think I'll get any early scans next time on nhs but i will be paying for at least 2, one at 7weeks and one at 9 or 10 weeks. No more horrible shocks at 12w scan i can't handle that again. They're only £40 here though so they're affordable. 

I've got heavy feeling and cramps so I think af will be arriving v soon. Just creamy cm atm though!


----------



## jaspie

AF is here!!! CD1 of my first proper ttc cycle since Nov! Yeah!!

Can't believe I've waited 3 cycles since the d&c that's crazy and if you had told me back then that I would have to wait so long I would've been seriously sad but luckily I didn't know in advance so it was ok though i have had my moments of being sad and impatient! But now OH is pain free and my cycle is back to normal i am feeling so happy and hopeful for our rainbow! &#127752;&#127752;&#127752;&#127752;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks ladies, feeling extremely blessed!

Jaspie I have a good feeling about this being your month! Are you temping? So glad your DF is feeling better and you can try again.

Blu, try not to worry about your boobs, the soreness really does come and go. Mine weren't sore at all the day I had the brown discharge (great timing) but were sore again by the following day.

Also, my boobs were just excrutiating my last pregnancy (I had to sleep in a sports bra and couldn't even hug DH) and I still lost the baby. I actually just read that boobs that are *too* sore can be a sign of low progesterone, which occurs because the pregnancy isn't viable, so it just goes to show you that you never can tell.

I hear you on the reassurance scan though - after getting terrible news at my 13 week scan last time I don't know if I'll be able to handle going so long between scans again.

Jaspie, when I told a friend about my loss she told me when she was pregnant the first time she went for her first scan at 12 weeks and discovered that baby had died at 6 weeks. She went on to have 3 healthy children and didn't miscarry again.

Bernie and Hopie, how are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Fit! Fx for this cycle! Yes I'm temping and using opks so I'm all set :D

That's really reassuring to read about your friend. I really hope I'm the same! Great to hear that all was okay after similar situation to me! Thank you xx


----------



## Blu10

Hey my lovelies, fab news that AF arrived on time Jaspie, cant wait for fertile time! Haha &#128521;
How are you feeling Fit?
All good here bsore boobs are back and ive told my new boss who took the news well thank god xx


----------



## bernie86

FIT! Im so relieved for you!!! Glad you have the reassurance. hopefully you can relax now and know that the bleed was nothing.... All three of us have had some bleeding and we all 3 have strong heartbeats! I know that worrying is only natural after what we've all been through, but remember that each pregnancy and baby is different and its not likely to go like last time :)


----------



## hopie2015

Wow- so much great news! I wasn't able to sign on for a couple of days.
Congrats Fit!! So happy and relieved to see your message on your scan! Perfect heartbeat! I also read that hcg #'s stop doubling after a certain amount of time.. I know some doctors don't even like testing them so often. SO thrilled for you!
Such encouraging news about your friend who had 3 healthy babies after her m/c.

Bernie- so frustrating how doctor's offices can be some times! Hope your wait is short. We are all so excited to hear!

Blu- just hilarious your DS is! Very observant young boy, isn't he?! Glad you are feeling so crappy. haha. sorry- but such a good sign! Great about the exercises you can get approved for. I'm sure it is just water weight you have gained so far..Add some more protein in would be good, you think? But I know what you mean by feeling like that and only eating carbs. Awesome your new boss took the news great. Yay!

Jaspie - I know, can't believe it has been 3 cycles also already! Well, now just made 4 for me. Crazy. Good news is OH is pain free and we all on this board have such a strong feeling that JUNE is your month!!! 

My life feels upside down, guys. Good news is my mom is doing pretty well. My dad is in a deep depression. I've never seen anyone with depression that doesn't get better before. I am resorting to a sleeping pill b/c my sleep and exhaustion is that bad. 
Would love for June to be it too but I just don't know. 

Everyone have a wonderful weekend.. I can't wait to see all the updates! :)
xx


----------



## Blu10

Hopie im delighted to hear about your mum but sorry that dads not so good, is he getting help for his depression? Its such a tough time for you but im sure baby Hopie will happen when he time is right hun, in the meantime I hope you get some sleep.
As for DS he seriously doesnt miss a trick I swear! Hes so so funny now and comes out with the most random stuff. Last week he told me if he wants a brother then i need to eat a boy baby for it to grow in my belly and if we accidentally get a sister he will take it back to tescos!! &#128516;

Bernie its great to hear from you, how are you?

We ended up going to pizza hut for tea for a change, im now feeling pretty wiped and vegging out on the sofa, totally rock and roll.

Hope you all have amazing weekends xx


----------



## bernie86

Hope you all are doing well! Hubby and I finally got the exciting news that we are Team BLUE!!!!:blue: and the tests show that he is healthy!!


----------



## jaspie

Yay Bernie!!!!! Congratulations! So happy for you and great to hear all is perfect! Yay for team blue! How many weeks are you now? :blue:

Hopie i hope your dad is getting some help, and I hope you're doing okay. 

Hope you are both well blu and fit!

I'm just waiting for af to finish up hopefully tomorrow will be the last day :) then I just have to wait until next week to start bding! Really hope I'm as lucky as before and get pregnant first cycle again.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bernie, congrats!!!!!! Yay for team blue (you were right!!) and baby being healthy. :) 

Jaspie, I hope you luck out on your first month again too! This thread seems to be lucky so far  I have a good feeling youll be #4 in a row, then Hopie # 5!

Hopie, glad your mom is doing better and hope things get easier for your dad soon too. 

How is everything with you Blu?

I am very tired (I cannot seem to get enough sleep and feel very lazy) and my boobs are a lot more sore now. I havent thrown up but I get queasy on and off and have a few food aversions  things I loved pre-pregnancy. Baby really seems to hate certain salads for instance, LOL. I also feel like Im getting a cold (headache behind my left eye, plugged nose, sneezing) but that is one of the symptoms I had last time too. I am 8 weeks 1 day as of today.


----------



## bernie86

Thanks girls! we are so excited! Im 13w 5d. Ive been feeling better, except the fatigue. hope yours starts to taper soon Fit, but it is nice for reassurance. Jaspie I think you will get lucky this month too! blu and hopie hope all is well!


----------



## hopie2015

Such amazingly great news here!
Bernie- congratulations on the wonderful news!!! You and your mom were right-- a boy!! We all thought a boy too. Congrats again on the perfect scan! 2nd trimester..who-hoo!

Fit- sure hope you start to feel better soon and it isn't a cold you caught?

Jaspie- I SO too have the feeling that you will get lucky on first cycle you try..and if not, second. I just have such positive feelings for you!

Blu- your DS is hilarious. Where do kids come up with this stuff? Just classic! I bet you feel tired. Glad you aren't feeling too nauseous though. 
Thank you and all of you for your kind words and encouragement. 'Baby Hopie" # 5.. I love it!!
GOOD news-- my mom has come home!!! She went for f/up appt. with surgeon yesterday and he introduced her to others as 'the miracle lady'. Truly all the prayers, novenas worked a complete miracle. Recovery is slow going and I never get to sit down but I am just so happy and pray this recovery continues to go well. Another dr. appt. tomorrow. 
My dad received an anti-depressant that has not been working. I am trying to get him admitted to a hospital.
My life was turned upside down and I feel nothing but anxiety...Usually I am not an anxious person (well, except at that crazy old job I had!). I'm not sleeping and just afraid I will be infertile at this rate!
Today DF left for Chicago. Oh, how I wanted to go and stay at that great hotel but I could not. So much for trying this month!

Hate to be a downer. I love signing on here and reading all your great news and updates. More good new news to come from Jaspie!

Take good care all of you!! I'll sign back on this weekend. xxx


----------



## jaspie

Hopie you're wonderful, despite all you're going through at the moment you never sound on a downer, though I'm sure on the inside you feel like it. I look forward to your posts because they're full of positivity and energy. I am SO pleased to hear your mum is home. That is amazing news! I'm sorry the meds didn't work for your dad. I hope you can get him into hospital and on some treatment that works for him. And so sorry you didn't get to go to that hotel you were hoping to! That's such a shame. When things are more settled with your parents if you can you and DF should go away together. Our holiday was one of the best decisions we've made because after everything that's happened this year it was so nice to relax and reconnect. 

Wow Bernie nearly 14 weeks now where has the time gone! 

And fit hope you feel better soon! 8 weeks that feels like it's gone fast too! 

Lol Blu at DS! Haha watch out baby boys blu is coming to eat you! So funny kids logic.....how do things get in your belly...You eat them of course! :rofl:

Thanks for all of your positivity coming my way :hugs: fingers crossed for a bfp in a couple of weeks and a healthy baby. I'm feeling positive this time! 

AF has left the building! I prefer the tww to the wait to ovulate any day of the week! Waiting to ovulate is so boring and I'm too excited to wait. At least the tww has symptom spotting :haha:


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone, sorry ive not had chance to pop on B&B but weve been decorating all week, finally finished last night. Lovely to see all the updates.
Bernie you were right with team blue then... love it! Boys rock!
Fit sorry you feel rubbish, hopefully it will ease soon.
Jaspie i have everything crossed for a BFP!!
Hopie im thrilled that mum is home, thats brilliant news!! Hope dad gets the help he needs too and you can get some 'me time'. I agree with Jaspie, youre such an inspiration.
As for me all of my symptoms have faded since the weekend which giveny history is a little stressful but im hoping its just that the placenta is starting to take over as im 10 weeks on sunday. Ill be so glad when ive had my 12 week scan now x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Great to hear from you hopie and blu!

Hopie so glad your mom is out of the hospital and doing so much better. The "miracle lady"...that's wonderful. Hope your dad starts doing better soon. Is your mom being out of the hospital helping him at all? Sorry you didn't get to go to Chicago. When things have settled down I hope you and DF treat yourselves to an amazing Jaspie-style vacation! You have certainly been a rock to your parents and you more than deserve some fun and relaxation. :hugs:

Blu I'm sure you are just feeling better because of the placenta (and maybe baby decided to give you a wee break while you were decorating!) Any feelings as to whether you're team blue or team pink yet?

:wave: Hi Jaspie and Bernie!


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- Thats wonderful news that she finally made it home! I think your Dad will start feeling better now that they can be home as well... just give it some time.

Blu- Don't make the same mistake as me! I got super stressed just before my 10 week appt because nausea had faded that week and boobs were on and off sore. I know with our history, loss of symptoms is scary but its normal for them to fade around ten weeks :) just remember this is a different baby, situation and pregnancy. staying relaxed is better for both of you 

hope you ladies have nice weekends planned! I have a wedding tmw and am already thinking about sleeping in on sunday lol


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Just got some good news! The Panorama test was $795 here but they *just* dropped the price to $550! Great news, as we will have to pay for it out of pocket. :yipee:

Bernie, have you been using your Doppler? We just ordered one last night (we rented one the last time). We are getting a Sonoline B.


----------



## bernie86

That is good news fit! much better price... I guess it varies so much by the companies offering the test. the test is really helpful to ease your mind. I have been using my doppler every once and a while. and Its getting easier to find his heart beat now :) im finally over using it to make sure everything is ok and now just do it because hearing the heartbeat makes me smile :)


----------



## jaspie

What Fit and Bernie said Blu! I'm sure all is fine and the placenta is just doing its job. I know I'll be anxious too when symptoms drop off but it's totally the right time for it.

Great news about the panorama test Fit!! How long until you have it?


----------



## Blu10

Great news about the panorama test, I really wish it was offered in the UK! &#128544;
I have absolutely no thoughts on team pink or blue which is odd as I knew DS was a boy from the start and was convinced when I miscarried it was a girl. My midwife said she gets vibes about some people and feels Im on team pink but I really dont know. DS would love a brother so another boy would be great. On a positive note my sore boobs are back, im weeing for England and felt nauseous today. Thanks for the reassurance everyone, you are all fab, I just wish we could enjoy pregnancy for what it is but its so tough after a loss. 8.50pm on friday nite and Im in my PJ's... how rock & roll am I?!? Hahaha.
Hope you all have a fab weekend. Xxx


----------



## jaspie

Glad your symptoms are back and you're feeling reassured! Don't worry I've been in my pjs since like 5.30 too &#128540; though I am enjoying a glass of wine! :wine:


----------



## Blu10

Make the most of it jaspie, you may not be drinking in another two weeks haha. We had a fab day catching up with friends but im feeling pretty knackered now. Just getting into a nice warm bath then im off to bed to watch netflix while DH watches the boxing. 
I feel huge today, im piling on weight everywhere and rapidly and its not for what Im eating, i feel like a whale and im only 10 weeks &#128552;


----------



## jaspie

Here's hoping Blu! &#128521; Your evening sounds lovely and relaxing, we're in bed ourselves. So old haha you couldn't pay me to be out in town tonight!
I'm sure the weight is not as noticeable as you think, you're probably super conscious of it. And it could be water retention? Can't wait for you to have a bump soon!!


----------



## Blu10

I hope so Jaspie otherwise ill be like a small country. Hoping the weight gain peters out soon. How long til fertile time? X


----------



## jaspie

Cd 10 today so fertile week is this week! :happydance: my ovulation date is still regulating so last month was cd17 and the month before it was cd 19 so i guess this month it'll be cd15...could be 14 though like it used to be i guess! So we're just going to dtd every day this week and use opks too. Very faint line today when it was blank yesterday so am going in the right direction!


----------



## Blu10

Yay exciting!! Fingers crossed this is the month hun, I have everything crossed for you &#128516;


----------



## Blu10

Well my symptoms came back with avengence today but Im now bleeding heavily!! &#128546; pretty sure its another miscarriage. Will speak with epac tomorrow and keep you posted x


----------



## jaspie

No!! Praying for you Blu. Having symptoms still is a great sign. Keeping everything crossed the bleeding means nothing. Hope you get some reassurance at epau, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Jaspie. I woke at 1am literally plastered in blood id soaked through a super heavy night pad? Pj's and a bath towel in 2 hours! Im so fed up with it all now. My sore boobs have gone so im pretty sure its game over again x


----------



## jaspie

Oh Blu :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this, how scary. Have you got cramps or anything? Praying a scan shows everything is okay :hugs: :hugs: what time you going in?


----------



## Blu10

Got scan tomorrow morning. Really weird as still peeing for England, boobs are now tender again and im shattered again but that could be lack of sleep. No pain or cramps and bleeding is now just brown when i wipe. Thanks as always xx


----------



## jaspie

That's so weird. You'd think if it was a mc you'd have pain? And that your symptoms would go. Really really hope that it was just some weird pregnancy thing and everything is fine tomorrow. And fx for no more bleeding. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## hopie2015

Oh my gosh, Blu . How are you now? I just signed on and was so shocked and very sorry to read your last 2 posts. Thinking of you. Please let us know how you are doing.. Your scan is tomorrow morning? So frightening to bleed like that. Yes, strange symptoms returned. And now just brown is a good sign. I would think if it were a m/c at this amount of weeks, there would be a good amount of clots. So sorry you have to go through this worry. Are you at work today?

Thank you all so very, very much for the kind words. I sure don't feel like a rock, but thanks Jaspie! Yes, I thought my dad would get better too with mom home. Really it is scary at times with some of her symptoms, she requires a lot of care and he had a break down Friday night. I had to admit him to hospital. Was told of best mental care facility in area and now he is there. Praying they find the right medicine this time. He was always such a happy, laid back guy. It is all just shocking.
So thanks so much again for all the encouragement and support.

Fit- how are you feeling? Should be about 9 weeks now?
Bernie- like Jaspie said, where does that time go? So thrilled for you guys! How is your mom feeling?
Jaspie- so glad you feel positive..we sure all do here for you big time!

Hoping for the best for you Blu. I hope you're able to post soon. Thinking of you and all of you. Got a lot going on but am making a point to check on soon! xxxxx Take care.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

:hugs: Blu, sorry you are having such a scare but I pray it's nothing more than that. I googled and heavy bleeding around 10 weeks seems to be somewhat common...some ladies seem to get it and then their babies are fine. I would think if you were miscarrying you'd be in pain so the fact that you're not is a good sign. 

Hopie I hope they find the right medication for your dad too and that your mom continues to improve.

Jaspie glad you're enjoying the vino while you still can, sounds like your time is nearly here!

Bernie so glad you listen to your son just to hear him now and not because you're worried.

I have my first midwife appointment Thursday. I can book the Panorama anytime after that, but as terrible as it sounds I want to find the baby's heartbeat on the doppler first so I can know he's okay since I doubt I'll get another scan before 12 weeks.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks for your kind words, you girls are so amazing! Ive just woken up from a big nap with DS. Still no pain. Obly pain i had was in my right hip going round into my back last week and all that has gone since I bled which is odd. No further bleeding today but i swear at 1am I thought Id end up in A&E. I lost more blood in 2 hours than ive ever lost with a period or my first miscarriage, it was so scary.
I promise to update you all tomorrow, just wish I could have a straightforward pregnancy, feel.ive had my faur share of sh*t!! X


----------



## bernie86

Blu- I will be praying for good news tmw! Im really sorry you are going through this. I know how scared I would be going through that. try and stay positive, because the lack of cramps is a good sign still. we will be anxiously waiting to hear from you tmw.

Jaspie- glad you will be getting down to business this week! fx!!!!

Hopie- Im so glad you are getting your dad the extra help he needs. He will start to feel better soon! Thanks for asking about my Mom, shes doing ok. she Had to close down her salon for good about two weeks ago, because it wasnt making enough money to support itself and with her medical stuff going on she couldnt afford to invest anymore $ into it. and with her not feeling well she was unable to be there and manage properly so I think it was for the best. She seems alot better this week and will probably start treatments again next month or so.

Fit- I wouldnt try the doppler too early because it was hard for me to find him sometimes even at 12 weeks. Now I can usually find him in one place pretty quickly... but it might be more scary than helpful trying too early. I cant wait for you to do the panorama test... it will make you feel so relaxed knowing all is well :) 

I have may 14 week appt in a couple hours, and this one I am finally excited about. the last two appts were so stressful! but know I can feel the "flutters" which I think feels more like having a little fish in your belly swimming around lol. I let you girls know later how it goes, have no clue what the appt entails. :)


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie Im so glad your feeling flutters, such a lovely feeling and reassuring x


----------



## bernie86

Hi girls! had the appt and we just did the doppler for the heart beat, and his doppler is so much better so it was fun to hear it so clear and he told me what sound was him moving, and I could feel it at the same time! but he's 150 BPM and everything is looking good, except I didnt care for the scale!!! need to start walking and exercising a little more even when Im sleepy


----------



## jaspie

That's great news Bernie! Sounds like a wonderful appointment! 

Hopie I'm glad your dad is somewhere where he can get some help. Thinking of you and hoping things get easier xx

Fit hope you have a great appointment on Thursday! And how exciting you get to do the panorama soon! Wish we had it here in the UK. 

How are you feeling this evening Blu? Hope there's still no more bleeding or any pain. Hope tonight is uneventful. Good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Blu10

Hi Girls - amazing news here, by some miracle our baby is perfect and waved at us! Were over the moon and shell shocked. Theres no explanation for the huge bleed and no guarantee it wont happen again but we have another scan next thursday. Also put forward so baby due christmas day xx


----------



## jaspie

Ahhhhh!!! SUCH wonderful news!! I bet the feeling seeing your baby wave at you was unreal after the last couple of days! Wow. And a Christmas day baby!! So happy and relieved for you xxx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Jaspie, there have been a fair few happy tears. Im celebrating now with a cuppa and bacon sarnie!! Hope youre ok?xx


----------



## jaspie

Woohoo for celebrations! I could eat a bacon sandwich now! Such a relief you have a scan next week too! All good here, just impatient to get closer to ovulation! I way prefer the tww to the wait to ovulate! Cm still mainly creamy slightly watery so i guess fri/sat ovulation...Bd'd last night and going to carry on every night this week I'm not missing a chance! :happydance:


----------



## Blu10

You go girl! I really have everything crossed that this is your month Jaspie, we need another BFP! Xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Blu I am so thrilled for you and so relieved Baby Blu is okay!!! :wohoo: So glad you got to see baby wave; that must have been amazing.

Fingers crossed Jaspie, it is your turn for a BFP!

Bernie so glad your appointment went so well...I have doctor's office envy. The doctors/midwives here don't have u/s machines at all or dopplers that are that high in quality at their offices here. It must be amazing to feel those little flutters!

Hopie hope all is well.

I have a fear of spending the money on the Pamorama test and then finding out later that baby had already stopped developing/no longer had a heartbeat but don't know what I'm supposed to do about it. In an ideal world I'd get a reassurance scan before doing tje test but even if I could get a requisition for one (which is highly doubtful) they book up 3 weeks in advance so I'd be 12 weeks anyway by the time I got in to see anyone...and then it would be time for my nt u/s anyway. That's why I'm hoping by some miracle to find a heartbeat on the doppler when it arrives. I know it's way too early but I found baby at 10.5 weeks last time. I'm pretty petite and have a short torso, so perhaps that helps.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Fit! Were so so happy. 
I am sure everything will be just grand this time for you, how many weeks are you now?
Bernie hearing that hb must have been amazing! X


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Blu! I am exactly 9 weeks today.


----------



## hopie2015

Awesome Blu!!!! such amazing news!! how incredible to see your baby wave! congrats on Christmas due date! great you have another appt next week. So happy for you guys.

Jaspie..we all have everything crossed for you that this month is it!!

Bernie..sorry your mom had to sell her salon but good you know it was for the best. What an amazing achievement to open up her own business! Good she can get more rest until she gets all her energy back. 
feeling baby move must be amazing!!! and dont worry about the scale. i avoid them at all costs!

Fit- yes maybe you could hear heartbeat when doppler arrives! your size could help out from what ive read. when does doppler arrive? 

So glad to see the great news today! blu..that cracked me up..soon to be size of a small country and you're still peeing for England!!!! too funny!

looking forward to updates. have fun Jaspie and some wine this weekend....enjoy it while you can!


----------



## jaspie

Yep i feel so positive for you fit! Everything will be wonderful. Happy 9 weeks! I feel so positive for us all this time, i just need to get a bfp and hopie too when you're feeling ready!


----------



## bernie86

Blu- Im so relieved for you!!! thats wonderful news!!! Don't they just steal your heart when you get to see them moving around happy as can be in there?!
Fit- I know what you mean about having the fear of doing all that testing and something still going wrong, but keep the faith! If you have to wait til 12 weeks anyway I think you will be able to get a good HB listen in before then.
Jaspie- I think you are right on track... The "do it every day" method worked for us! Do it the 2 days after ovulation just kicks too lol you never know :)


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Bernie, was a big relief and lovely to see movement. I think I may have a urine infection so ill drop a sample in tomorrow, feels like its one thing after another x


----------



## bernie86

Hopefully you dont Blu, but I know from experience that those like to show up during stressful times! drink tons of water and 100% cranberry juice and maybe it will keep it from flaring up. and relax and enjoy that little nugget being healthy!!!
Hope all you ladies have been having a nice week! Its getting close to the weekend again, all I can think about is sleeping in on saturday morning :)


----------



## Blu10

Go Bernie, we also have a lie in this weekend as DS is having a sleepover at nannies &#128521; whats the betting im awake at 6!
Went to docs today, on antibiotics for a urine infection now. Hopefully once these kick in ill feel more human. Hope you all have a fab weekend girlies... oh ps, bleedings stopped whoop whoop x


----------



## hopie2015

That is so great Blu, bleeding has stopped! Hope the antibiotics are kicking in and you're feeling much better now? Glad you get to sleep in and rest up this weekend!
How are you doing, Fit?
Glad you can sleep in tomorrow Bernie. Enjoy!
Jaspie- have a fun weekend..with lots of wine!

As for me, same old. Hoping next week is better.

xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Glad the bleeding has stopped Blu. Hope the urine infection is better soon and you get to have a good sleep in. :)

Hopie I hope next week is better for you too.

Jaspie thanks for your positive words and it sounds like you're on the right track dtd everyday. Worked for DH and I. Can't wait till you get your BFP!

Bernie so glad all is going so well for you - you are an inspiration and proof that pregnancy can go well after a loss.

Got our doppler and couldn't resist trying it out. Looked for Baby for ages last night and no luck, but did find my own heartbeat a bunch of times! :haha: I wasn't worried because it's so early, just a bit annoyed. Well this morning I figured I'd have a quick look and would you believe I found him in less than 5 minutes!! I guess my belly full of pizza was not helping last night haha. It was so great to hear that familiar "runaway train" sound again. Last baby lived to the left of my belly button, this one dwells to the right of it.

It is a gorgeous sunny day here (too bad I'm on my way to work). Hope you ladies are having great summer weather too!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Fit! Yep it's gorgeous and sunny here too! Soooo happy you found your LO! &#128155; That's wonderful news!

Hugs Hopie, hope next week is kinder to you. Have you got any weekend plans? OH and I are going to order a takeaway and watch a film, hopefully my glass of wine will be my last for a while! xx

Yay Blu so glad the bleeding has stopped! Woohoo! And it won't be long until your next scan now :D

Hi Bernie! Enjoy your lie in tomorrow :thumbup:

AFM we haven't managed to dtd everyday but we're every other day so far inc this morning and will try and do 3 days in a row when i get a positive opk which I'm hoping will be this afternoon as my temp has dropped super low and have twinges today and am on my 5th day of fertile cm :thumbup: fingers crossed my opk is positive when I test when I get home!


----------



## bernie86

Hopie, hopefully next week is better! make sure you are taking some time for you and your man! you deserve it!

Blu- So glad the bleeding has stopped! I wonder if you had a SCH that was somehow missed on your last ultrasound, and now its gone so they didnt see it this time either.

Fit- Im glad you were able to find the babies HB. that early you have to be basically in your pelvic bone. My little guy hangs out on the left... thats where I find his HB and feel all the flutters. I wonder if the sides they hang out on mean anything gender wise... I guess we will know once you have your panorama test. but for now its a good hypothesis lol

Jaspie- way to go! We are all going to be in suspense for your tww haha


----------



## bernie86

So I never thought naming a child would be so stressful! I know we still have 25 weeks to decide but It makes me stressed. Turns out I dont like alot of boy names, and hubby only wants a Jr. which is never going to happen because I personally hate the idea of Jr. so my compromise is that no matter the first name, hubbys name can be the middle. so the only name I like at this point is Jameson. And I know that my hubby likes it but hes just too hung up on the Jr. and I feel like every name I hear now I dont like as much as I like Jameson, and Picking that name is naming him after both my father who passed and my FIL because are both named James so Im hoping that naming him after hubbys dad will help him step away from Jr. Well I just needed to vent because Im going nuts, and I dont want to share our name choices with anyone else because I dont want family input.


----------



## hopie2015

Fit- SO awesome you heard baby's heartbeat!!
Yes Bernie, interesting if the side they hang out on has anything to do with gender! That is so cute your hubby wants the name Junior. I love Jameson and named after your dads. I think he will come around to that idea, don't you? 
Jaspie- sounds like you guys have it all going on just perfectly!! :) Sooo excited for you.
Blu- like Bernie said - sounds like SCH (I'm probably not spelling that right), that was absorbed, most likely? Hope you are getting lots of rest this weekend with DS at grandma's.

Thanks everyone for well wishes- sure praying and hoping that next week goes better. I'm really at a loss with absolutely everything right now. Enjoy your weekends and I'll keep living vicariously through you!

xxx


----------



## Blu10

Hi everyone, lovely to see all of your updates!
I love the name Jameson Bernie, and the fact that it has your dad and FIL attached is lovely. I wonder what he will look like &#128153;
Jaspie I think every other day is brill, apparently sperm quality is better then too.
Fit im glad you found bubbas hb! So exciting.
Hopie I really wish we could all catvh a plane to NYC and come to cheer you up hunni, big big hugs to you xx
As for me I still woke at 7 this morning despite feeling tired. I have had pink stained CM today which is a little annoying. Had a lovely day though at the country park with some friends and the kiddies. Just got home, DH is cutting the grass and I have my feet up &#128077; is it PJ time yet?? Ha x


----------



## jaspie

I like the name Jameson too Bernie! Lovely name and different too.

Hopie i second blu, wish we could come and give you some big hugs and go out for cocktails for us and virgin cocktails for these 3 preggos!

Blu glad you're good and had a nice day. Try to ignore the pink cm easier said than done I know but if that massive bleed was nothing I'm sure this is nothing too. Annoying though i know :hugs:

Thanks Bernie i am in suspense for my tww too! Got my positive opk today :happydance: so going to bd today and tomorrow and possibly Monday &#128521; so that'll be 4 days in a row &#128077;

We went out for lunch and now drinking coconut and grapefruit gin and tonic listening to 70s and 80s radio having some quality time before i seduce him &#128514;

Happy Saturday girls!


----------



## Blu10

Omg that gin sounds delish! Well jealous! Hubby is going to watch the football soona so im going to put DS to bed and lie on the bed to catch up on netflix. Im watching call the midwife which isnt my usual kind of programme but I love it. Totally excited to have orange is the new black back next week &#128518;
Enjoy sexy time... i have auch a good feeling about you guys this month, we so need another BFP in our clan so Im sending you heaps of baby dust. Ps totally TMI but on top and climaxing after DH totally works for us &#128521; x


----------



## jaspie

We've been doing it like that too blu! Worked for us last time too &#128516; hopefully it does again! Got tonight's in so hopefully just tomorrow to go we're both feeling ready to stop! I'm hoping tomo is o day then roll on the tww! 

Glad you're having a nice eve, i looove orange is the new black too! Can't wait for it to come back :D i like call the midwife too but only seen s1 so I need to go back to it.


----------



## Blu10

Im on series 2 now, some scary bits in it when youre preggy but addictive viewing. 
Glad you DTD, the gin worked! &#128521;
Just had my first serious food aversion, DH cooked some garlic dough balls, OMG the house reeks and I feel so so sick! The thought of eating them makes me heave and I usually love garlic x


----------



## jaspie

Oh no i hope the smell didn't last too long! I've never had a food aversion i wonder if I'll get it next time. I'm starving this morning as didn't eat much last night and I could really eat some garlic dough balls for breakfast! Gross aren't i!


----------



## Blu10

I could still smell it when I got up this morning although it didnt make me want to barf quite as much ha. DH also stinks of garlic today &#128556; 
When pregnant with DS I couldnt stand Indian food, even the thought made me queasy but Ive managed to eat that this time. The food I fancy at the moment is really bland which isnt like me at all x


----------



## jaspie

Strong ovulation pain on my right side in the last hour so am ovulating right now! :happydance: i just said to OH that today is the last time we have to bd this cycle and he said "yay!" LOL! Once he's finished watching his sport I'm going to get him :D


----------



## Blu10

Whoop whoop go Jaspie!! Here comes the 2ww!! Im so excited for you. There must be a hell of alot of swimmers waiting around for miss eggy &#128516;
We had a lovely BBQ and rounders afternoon with friends an the kids today, weathers been gorge. Having a cuppa now then going to get showered and sort my bits & pieces out for work tomorrow. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend - happy bedding Jaspie xx


----------



## jaspie

Thanks! We're all done now! Roll on the tww! Yep we have had good timing so fx there's plenty waiting! &#128516; As I've only had 1 real tww i don't hate it yet I'm excited, but I just know I'll be comparing every symptom to last time so I have to try not to! I'm not even sad it's Monday tomorrow cos I'm excited to get this show on the road &#128522;

Sounds like a lovely day Blu! Weather's been lush hasn't it. Hope everyone else had a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## jaspie

Temp rise this morning and creamy cm... hello 1 dpo!! &#128515; I'm feeling great today, who cares it's Monday! It's sunny and I've had a great sleep, I'm bouncing for the tww! I can't believe it's been like 7 months since my first tww back in November. Makes me wonder what I've been doing all year! Really hope i can be first time lucky again like you girls! &#127808;

Hope everyone is good! Xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls!!

Yay for the 2ww Jaspie!! I agree, it is much more exciting than waiting to ovulate, what with the symptom spotting and all. I found I had much more obvious symptoms the second time! Plus it might not even be a full 2ww - I got my BFP at 9dpo. I have a good feeling for you this month, everything crossed!

Blu glad you had a nice day out and hope the garlic smell has gone away!

Bernie I like Jameson too and I agree that picking names is tough. My DH hates pretty much every female name, but has already named our unborn son...and we don't even know what we're having.

Hopie fx this is a better week for you and you get to do some relaxing!

Well it turns out I may not be getting the Panorama after all...there is a similar test for the same price that includes a detailed anatomy scan as well as the blood work. Since my last baby died of a condition that wouldn't have been picked up by the blood tests this is the option I'm most comfortable with. I don't know if it reveals the gender or not - if not I can get a private scan at 15 weeks to find out. Anatomy scan is in exactly 2 weeks. Nervous already.


----------



## Blu10

Which test is that fit? How are you feeling?
Were all very happy to symptom spot with you jaspie haha &#128521;
Ive been bleeding old brown stuff today, its so hard to feel positive about this pregnancy just feel fed up with it now. Ive also had some crampy pain on the right side. I keep wondering if somethings wrong with baby and my body is trying to reject it. Guess I will know more on thursday, fingers crossed for good news x


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- so glad you are officially in your tww... just stay busy and it will go by fast!!! I know some Ppl are lucky to get their BFP before their missed period, but remember even if you get BFN's there is still a chance... I got a BFN the day before my period was due and ended up with a BFP a week later :)
Blu- Glad you got some relaxing in, I think you needed it after the week of stress that you had! I cant wait for orange is the new black either! 
hopie- I'm praying for a good week for you, and that your dad is improving :)
Fit- Im glad Im not alone in the name game! Its frustrating when they hate all the names we pick! I think he is starting to admit he likes Jameson too :) Im glad you found a test that will fit your needs better. I think thats a great decision to go with that one. and even if it doesnt reveal the gender you will know that he/she is healthy and thats what matters most!

So glad to hear you all had nice weekends! today is our 2nd anniversary so we get to go have something yummy for dinner and we spent the day together at the beach yesterday which was so relaxing and a nice little change of pace :)


----------



## jaspie

Happy anniversary Bernie! Hope you have a lovely meal :) 

Fit I'm glad you have test that will give you the answers you need. How many weeks will you be when you have your anatomy scan? 

Blu I'm sorry the bleeding is causing you worry, as it's brown though I'm sure it's just left over from that big bleed. And your uterus is growing so much atm so I'm sure that's what the pain is. Totally get you feeling fed up, pal will be nerve wracking enough without all these scary things happening. You'll be out of first tri soon :hugs:

I got my last bfp at 9dpo too fit but I'm going to try and wait a bit longer this time (har har) thanks Bernie will try not to panic if bfns until af due too! Going to be so hard not to compare everything to the last tww!


----------



## Blu10

Happy Anniversary Bernie & Mr Bernie xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

So sorry youre having a tough time Blu, bleeding is so scary. But it sounds like baby is strong and growing and developing normally, so that is a great sign. FWIW, with my last pregnancy my baby was very ill and I never bled once, not even after he died, so I didnt think blood or lack thereof is a great indicator of anything. Also, if I had an u/s at 9 weeks it would have already showed the beginnings of a problem with baby and your u/s showed a healthy little one. Sometimes women bleed for no identifiable reason, though I know it doesnt make it any less scary.

Bernie  happy belated anniversary! Hope you and your DH had a great date night. :) Haha between our babies living on opposite sides and the fact that I got my BFP quickly and yours took longer is really making me wonder if Im team pink, LOL. Ive heard that women pregnant with girls test positive sooner because the hcg is generally higher with girls. And on that note I think its only fair that I should get to choose the name if baby is a girl seeing how DH has already picked the boy name.

Jaspie well see if you can resist testing, LOL. I swore Id hold off until 14dpothen decided to test on 10dpo. Naturally on 8dpo I couldnt resist POAS as soon as I got home from work, haha. And since it was negative then I just had to try again the next morning at 9dpo.

How is your week going Hopie?

Going to get my blood drawn tomorrow and the anatomy scan will be when Im 11 weeks 6 days. So nervous already, but Im trying not to think about it.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Fit, i didnt bleed with my miscarriage eithet until after the scan. This pregnancy is so different to DS. Are you going to find out the gender?x


----------



## bernie86

Thank you for all the anniversary wishes! we had a nice night out. Fit- I think my side theory is out the window because he moved up and over to the right now lol. but maybe the early positive test be an indicator. I tested positive early last time as well and that was a girl. Im so glad that you have your scan scheduled so soon. it will be such a relief to see the baby and get your results. Blu-hopefully you are feeling more relaxed now and the little bit of blood is just left over, and im hoping that will be the last of that for you! I guess there is no rule of thumb, and each pregnancy is as unique as the child :)

Since I know you all know how much positive thoughts and prayers have helped us all get through, I have a favor to ask! My dear friend who has had two early miscarriages found out that she has a chromosome abnormality that gives her only a 20% chance of conceiving naturally a healthy baby that will make it to term. Her only option is IVF with PGD. So I just would appreciate if you could all send some positive energy or prayers her way and hopefully this option will work for her and she will only have to go through it once. its expensive and I dont think she could handle another loss. Thank you!!!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie Im really sorry to hear about your friend, sending her loads of very healthy sticky baby dust! Really hope she gets her happy ending &#128106;
My bleeding has stopped today, really hope thats it now!! I still have no gender vibes but this pregna cy is so different that it makes me wonder if its a girl x


----------



## jaspie

Bernie I'm thinking of your friend and sending her all the positive vibes in the world. I really hope this is a success for them. Glad you had a lovely anniversary. 

Very glad the bleeding has stopped Blu. My friend on here had bleeding throughout 1st tri and she's absolutely fine, nearly 30 weeks now. I'm sure all is good! And yeah i had no bleeding whatsoever with the last pregnancy even though it had gone wrong so next time I'm not even going to bother checking for it since bleeding or not means nothing really. Last time i was so paranoid about seeing blood i checked the paper every single time i went to the toilet. I was so overly anxious with it...intuition eh! Are you looking forward to your scan tomorrow?

Fit I'm not surprised you are nervous, but i have a great feeling all will be wonderful! I'm not sure when I'm going to test yet, probably be early though....Might try and wait til 10dpo this time but who knows! That's next Weds so a week today. 

Hopie i hope you're ok and this week is better for you xx


----------



## Blu10

Well ive had more brown bleeding today argggggggghhhhhh wish it would just p*ss right off!! I am anxious about my scan jaspie and just hoping and praying that all is well. I cant do this again, will update tomorrow xx


----------



## jaspie

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, what time is it? Sending you hugs, I'd be anxious too but there's every chance he/she is just fine like last week :hugs: xx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Jaspie, I sure hope so as I cant face another first tri! Scan is at 10.30 x


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all! Sorry for delay -- horrible week.. won't go into it.

Blu- best of luck tomorrow. Good that it is brown..that seems to make it likely it is leftover blood from the other week. I know what you mean by not wanting to face another first tri. We all have everything crossed for you tomorrow you get wonderful news from the scan again!
I have friends who know people who bled a lot through the first 2 trimesters and had totally healthy babies. Keep staying strong!

Happy 2nd Anniversary Bernie! Glad you guys had a great celebration and you sound like you're feeling good!

Fit- good idea with trying not to think about the upcoming scan. Just take each day as it comes...day by day. Have such a GOOD feeling for you this time around!

Jaspie- have SUCH a good feeling for you this month!!! We are all so excited to symptom hunt with you the next couple weeks!

So sweet Blu..get on a plane to NYC.. I sure would love that. You all have turned out to be better friends, nicer people that my 'real life' friends.
My dad has gotten worse. Mother isn't really improving. Her mood is also awful, saying horrific things. Not herself at all. I am utterly drained.
DF coming over after work to help and I'll go for a walk to gain sanity back.
Thanks so much all for the well wishes. 
GOOD LUCK tomorrow, Blu!! xxxxxx


----------



## jaspie

We're always here for you hopie whenever you need a friend. I'm sorry things are so hard with your parents right now :hugs: i hope you get some peace on your walk. Thinking of you xx

Don't blame you Blu! But you will not need to have another first tri, you'll be in second tri in a couple of weeks! Feeling good for you and will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## bernie86

thank you all for sending her some baby dust! Blu everything will be great at the scan tmw, sorry this little one is giving you so much to worry about. But I think that everything is going to be great this scan as well! Jaspie cant wait to hear how it goes next wed! Hopie- Im sorry things arent getting much better. I wish there was a way for you to get a little break... I worry that you'll fall in to depression worrying about your parents. Are you an only child? Hopefully DF coming will help relieve some stress for you. hope you all are having a great "hump Day" Im over this week... its been nuts at my office and Im stressed thinking about how much needs to get done in the next five months before little man comes!I need to start making a list and getting stuff done!! I had a minor melt down yesterday and just cried in to my hubby for like 30 mins! If you saw my Calendar for Sept, oct and early Nov. you'd know why! all my friends are getting married this year while im going to look like shamu! blah! its probably going to all be fine!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Checking in late tonight, what a tiring day.

Hopie I'm so sorry things still aren't going very well with your parents. I hope you have other family members helping you out. Your mom is only being that way because she is frustrated and upset and taking it out on the ones closest to her, but I know that doesn't make it any easier. Hope the walk helps and that you get to take a longer break from your troubles one of these days soon. :hugs:

Bernie so sorry to hear about your friend, that is so unfair. Prayers coming her way. Sorry to hear your job is draining you lately. I wish I had some advice, but unfortunately mine is the same. I'm exhausted and my brain is foggy from pregnancy and they're just about killing me with the workload. We needed to hire 2 more people like a year ago and it just doesn't seem to be happening. Just when I think it can't get any worse it does.

Blu everything crossed for your scan tomorrow, but Baby Blu seems to be a real fighter so I think everything will be great. I know how you feel - I don't think I could bear another first trimester either, but I don't think you'll have to. Maybe you're right and Baby Blu is a girl! I'll be finding out the gender though I'm not sure exactly when - will you be?

Jaspie I hope the 2 week wait is going quickly and you have some symptoms next week!

I had my blood drawn today but won't get the results until we meet with the genetic counselor right after the u/s. I managed to be half an hour late for the appointment because I got lost - when I was literally 4 blocks from where the office was located. It turns out I was looking for a fictitious address that was completely different from the office's actual address, which I had on my phone and written down in my purse. My third incidence of baby brain and I think the worst one yet - wandering the streets for half an hour looking for a non-existent address and wondering why I couldn't find it. :dohh:


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies.

Hopie im so sorry that things are rubbish right now. Someone once said if you didnt have really low points you wouldnt appreciate the really good times, I hope this is true. Youve had your fair share (and more) of bad luck and hassle this year and I hope your parents inprove soon. 
Fit yes I will be finding out the sex if we get that far, fingers crossed. Should know by my 20 week scan.
Jaspie any symptoms yet?
Bernie hope youre ok hun, brain fog doesnt go away either lol.
Well its D day for me, im so nervous today, feel twn times worse than my wedding day. Got some discomfort ony right aide so im wondering if thats to do with my cyst. Will update as soon as i can xxx


----------



## jaspie

Good luck Blu!!!! It'll be great! Xxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thinking of you Blu!!


----------



## Blu10

Our baby is sooooo cute!!! All fab and due 23rd december &#128525;
Scan found an area of bleeding unrelated to baby which will either bleed out or be reabsorbed. Over the moon. Thanks for all the reassurance and well wishes, you are all amazing. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's great Blu so thrilled!!!! Glad they found the cause of the bleeding.

Did you get any pics? I wanna see Baby Blu! :)


----------



## jaspie

Wahoooo!! So happy for you! Yes a pic pleeaase!!! So how far along are you now? YAY! xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Im 12+1. Do you know how to post a pic from phone??


----------



## jaspie

I use photo box as i think the attachment size on bnb is stupidly small. If you try bnb you need to go to desktop view and then advanced i think. I just downloaded photobox and upload to there then copy the link into the post and no need to go on desktop view xx omg can't believe you're 12+1 YAY!


----------



## bernie86

First off! Blu Im so glad that you got see him/her again all healthy and everything! Its good that they found the source of the bleed and you wont have to worry as much if it happens again!

Fit- Thank you for making me feel better about baby brain lol Im glad im not the only one getting lost! I literally just forget the names for things mid sentence and sound so dumb! Work unfortunately wont be slowing down anytime soon... its our busy time! I am an accountant/ office manager for a heating and air conditioning company and its getting hot here in California! :) But its good for saving up money! love you new US pic btw! Blu cant wait to see yours


----------



## Blu10

Thanks both im going to charge my phone then will try to upload. Baby looks massive haha. He/she jumped a mile when i laughed and was doing somersaults while the sonographer was trying to check the head circumference, suddenly she was looking at a bum not a head. Lil monkey kept kicking too, its amazing to see the difference in 10 days.
Bernie i still have baby brain and DS is 4 &#128565; xx


----------



## jaspie

Oh yes fit, lovely new pic :D

Aw Blu that sounds amazing :cloud9: I'm so happy for you. Baby Blu sounds like such a cutie xx


----------



## hopie2015

Yay! Blu..congrats with the great news again on Baby Blu (love the sound of that!). SO happy for you. Bet you guys are over the moon!! So glad they found the cause of the bleeding. That can put your mind at ease if you happen to have bleeding again. So awesome!

Aww..thank you all so much. You are all the sweetest people and all are going to make the best mothers ever. :) We need more good mothers in this world like you! Bernie- you are right.. I will have to look into some days off for myself..do feel slipping into a depression after everything of this past year. Go from what thought were two healthy parents to this. They are my only family. I do have a sister that recently moved back from California..she is always so busy with her 3 kids (one who is sick), and had to get a job since her husband lost his job last month! So now my subletter (I rented out my apartment) calls to tell me there might be a bed bug infestation in the apartment (which can cost a small fortune to fix). Seriously was there for many years and never had bugs. Ugh! At this point I am laughing about it all. The saying when it rains, it pours is an understatement!

Bernie- I am sorry for the news your friend received, but in a way it is hope--I'm sorry if that sounds bad-- but they know this now so hopefully can prevent a future miscarriage through the PGD. I think perhaps I might have something similar and PGD would be the only way to go. Just my gut feeling (still have to go back to dr for test results on baby). PGD is too darn expensive but sure will give them peace of mind.
Sorry work is beyond busy for you.. Try to take it easy!

Fit- thanks so much for the kind words! That is funny about the address (sorry!) I have done that non-pregnant! While preggers though I came out of apartment building and jumped into passenger seat of car..assuming it was DF.. I said, ''sorry I'm late.. ugh.. I don't want to go to work". The poor guy JUMPED and SCREAMED. I had gotten into a complete stranger's car!!!!

Too funny Blu- still Baby Brain 4 years later!!
Fit- hang in there with work. I hate when employers do that.. they know damn well people are overworked and short staffed and still no new hires to help.. Been there. It sucks. Just put yourself and baby first! :)

Jaspie- you are too sweet! Can't thank you enough for all the kind words and encouragement. I am sooo excited for you the next couple weeks! :))) 

Hospital doing brain scans on my dad and will know results tomorrow. I'm so worried. Mom's cardiologist appt is tomorrow to see why she doesnt seem to be progressing.
All I can do is pray!

Thanks all. I'm looking forward to all your happy updates tomorrow. :)) xx


----------



## Blu10

Well ive tried everything to upload my pics, even trying to add as a profile pic but i keep getting a message to say the file is too big or it cannot confirm security?? Any ideas? X


----------



## hopie2015

I am a tech moron! I'm sure the other girls will have an idea. Hope you're feeling good and enjoying your weekend!


----------



## jaspie

The only thing that's worked for me was downloading photo bucket (not photo box whoops!) and then copying the link into my post on bnb. No idea of the other way as it always says file too large!
Hope everyone having a nice weekend :hugs:

ps hopie i hope the tests at the hospital went okay xx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Ill try that, Im a bit of a technophobe too haha.
Has everyone had a nice weekend? All ok here, felt quite rubbish yesterday so spent most of the day on the sofa, hoping the tiredness and headaches start to lift in the next couple of weeks and I start to bloom haha. Also had more bleeding yesterday but nothing major. I did wonder whether the D&C has scratched me or something and thats caused the bleed as my womb grows?
Hopie I hope youre freling better hunni xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry Blu, I'm no help, I only know how to post pictures from my computer; I've never had any success with my phone.

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. :flower:

Hopie praying that your parents both make out well at their doctors appointments and things start looking up for you really soon.


----------



## bernie86

Happy Monday Ladies! Hope you all had a nice weekend!! I had a busy Saturday, my best friend and I did a color run in downtown LA (except we just walked) we had fun and after I had more energy than Ive had in 16 weeks lol so I was able to get some cleaning and organizing done which was wonderful! Yesterday hubby and I had a couch potato day binge watching Orange is the new Black and that was just so relaxing! we only have two episodes left!!! Now back to a crazy busy work week. Hope you all have a great day! :)


----------



## hopie2015

Oh wow! AMazing new u/s photo, Fit!!! Soo exciting! I am so happy for you!! How are you feeling this week?

Thank you all for the well wishes. My dad is still undergoing tests in hospital. My mom's cardiologist gave her a surprisingly good report!! DF was so sweet to go in with her..I was too nervous and waited outside. Have been to so many appts. with her. I'm so drained but encouraged now with the better news on her. Thank you!

Blu- sorry you were feeling crummy all weeknd.. I love that saying 'rubbish'. am going to start using that! Ugh.. to be expected I guess but yes, sure hope soon in second tri you get energy back and feel better. Yes, perhaps the bleeding was related to the d and c. Glad the bleeding stopped quickly this time for you and so amazing baby blu was moving all around so incredibly much!!!

Bernie- Maybe you can take a nice week off to relax this summer, even though it's so busy? :) Glad you have good energy now and had a great weekend. Are you really 16 weeks already?! Wow- time flies.

Jaspie- Thanks so much for all your well wishes. How is your week going?

Hoping for a much, much better week here!! xxxx Take good care~


----------



## jaspie

Happy Monday girls! Hope you all had a great weekend :D

The colour run sounds really fun Bernie! I'm glad you're feeling more energised now :D I've been watching ONITB too! Only 5 episodes in so far. Game of thrones finale tonight eek!!

Hopie that's great news that your mom got a good report from the cardiologist :hugs: hopefully this good news continues and for your dad too. Your DH sounds like a star, glad you're being looked after. 

Blu yeah that's weird about the bleeding isn't it, i wonder if it is related to the d&c? Hope not. Hopefully it's just one of those things and stops all together soon. Have you got any more scans soon? 

Hope all is good with you fit!

Afm I'm 8 dpo eeeek! Been having lots of symptoms so am hoping they're not in my head! Had a big dip on my chart on 7 dpo and lots of cramping and backache since ovulation esp in the last 2 days and woke up with a sore throat and tender boobs today which I got on 7/8 dpo last time and getting bad heartburn after eating sooo....I'm hopeful! No reason why not right?! I'm not dying to test though I'm a bit scared as don't want my hopes shattered so I'm probably going to test on 10 dpo (weds) then if it's bfn it's still early and i still have hope it might turn bfp!


----------



## Blu10

Hey Ladies!
Its so lovely to read such a positive post Hopie and Im glad you had some 'me time' with your friend it sounds just what you needed. 

Any signs for you yet Jaspie?

Fit, also loving the new pic how u feeling? 

Bernie hows your lil blue monkey? Is bump developing now? I cant believe how fast time is flying.

As for me, I woke up this morning sat on the loo and blood poured out again. Nowhere near like before and it was all dark but since then ive barely bled at all today so I really hope it starts to come to an end now. Generally I feel better in myself today, much less tired and groggy so I hope this is the turning point heading into 2nd tri (Ill be 13 weeks on wed) 
Ill be so over the moon if this bleeding goes a journey... after 15 days of it ive had more than enough, I mean, I should have a sanitary break for 9 months right?!? Gimme a break! Ha. 
Hope everyone had a happy monday xxx


----------



## Blu10

Eeeek Jaspie just seen your post. Im so so excited. Come on baby Jaspie, please be this month &#128525;


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Blu! I want it so much, i think I'll be gutted if af arrives. Pleeaaseee!! Also I'll dread twws forever because if these symptoms are in my head it is cruel! Positive thinking, no reason this won't be my month. 

That is scary about the bleeding! Even though you know all is fine. You must be so fed up with it. Hope it stops and gets lost asap xx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks hun, I hope it goes away and stays away too. Its a little reassuring knowing that all was well at out scan last week and I have no fresh blood or pain. 
Your symptoms sound really good this month and you DTD lots so Im really hopeful for you. Rock on wednesday, cant wait to see that test. According to my new dates at my scan i dont think I got a positive teat until 11-12dpo so dont be disheartened if you dont get a BFP immediately xx


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Blu, I'm hopeful too. And it's good to know when you got your bfp. It will give me some hope if bfn at 10dpo. In such a weird mood about testing! Kind of want to kind of scared to! I got a faint bfp at 9 dpo last time but it was a mega squinter and don't think I have the head for such a squinter this time. By 10dpo i could at least just see it so fx if I'm pregnant it's the same this time.


----------



## bernie86

Blu- so sorry you are still having that bleeding, but at least you dont have to worry as much as last time. Im sure those scans helped you keep calm this time.
Jaspie- so excited that you are having some symptoms... I remember feeling like they were in my head too. but you will know soon enough!
Hopie- so glad that you got some good news and a little break! wishing the best for both of your parents this week!
Fit- hope you are having a good week, is your scan coming up?


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bernie, thats great that you went on a nice long walk and got so much done! I miss running so much, but not only am I incredibly low on energy, but Im having the same issue I had last pregnancy where my uterus seems to knock into my bladder with every step I take, running or walking  so running is especially painful. Cant believe youre 16 weeks already, how time flies! Are you feeling more movement?

Hopie glad your moms test results were good, and nice that your DF went in with her to give you a breakI dont blame you one bit for feeling overwhelmed. Hope your dads results are good too. Also hope your subletter doesnt have bedbugs, ick - considering youve never had problems before maybe she brought them with her! Awful how those things are everywhere now  my nephew stayed at a (nice!) hotel with his boyfriend for a weekend and ended up bringing them home to my sisters house, so she had to have the whole place fumigated, ugh.

Blu sorry you are still dealing with that obnoxious bleeding, hope it goes away for good soon! At least you know now that Baby Blu is healthy and doing great in there and that they bleeding isnt anywhere near him/her. Any gender feelings yet?

Jaspie I am feeling so hopeful for you!!! I had a bunch of symptoms like that too, and like you, I thought it would be soooo cruel if my mind and body were playing tricks on me, but they werent! I have a good feeling that this will be the month of Baby Jaspie. :)

I had a relaxing weekendDH went up to our recreational property to do some work and I spent the weekend home alone doing a mixture of relaxing and getting housework done. It was nice to have a weekend with no plans. My scan (and the day I get my blood test results) is one week from today. :-/ I really, really, really hope it is not bad news like last time. It bothers me that we STILL havent gotten our first babys autopsy results back  I have a fear of there being something wrong with either me or DH (or both of us) that means we cant have a healthy baby, but I really hope that isnt the case. Guess well find out in a week


----------



## jaspie

Fit you must be so nervous about next week, after last time of course it will be worrying and stressful but I really think it will be okay. The chances are so low of there being a problem again and I'm sure you'll have a wonderful scan and you'll be so relieved. A week from now you'll be able to relax and start enjoying your pregnancy :) That's a long time to wait for autopsy results isn't it? Did they give you any idea of timescale?
Thanks both, good to know you felt the same and it was real! Argh....scared!


----------



## Blu10

Afternoon to my bump buddies and soon to be bump buddies! How are we all?
Day 2 here feeling a little more human whoop whoop and my bleedings almost stopped so please keep your fingers crossed for me that its coming to an end.
Jaspie it all sounds amazingly positive and im so excited for testing to begin.
Hopie I hope you are still receiving positive news about your parents and squeezing on some me time.
Fit Ik aorry you havent got the autopsy results back yet, it a worry isnt it. Here in the UK they dont test baby so I have no idea why our last baby died. Im sure your scan will be just perfect this time, I have such good vibes for us all.
Bernie I have absolutely no fender vibes as such. I knew DS was a boy and ive always been convinced Id have 2 boys but my scan pic is making me think pink?!? Its also very different to DS pic and this pregnancy is very different so that could be clouding my judgement. Hows your boy bump coming along? I cant believe youre very nearly half way there eeeeeek!!! 
Love to everyone and huge amounts of baby dust to Jaspie xxx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi Friends,
As always, thank you for the well wishes. Same here. Dad is the same. I sound and fell like an old broken record! 

Fit - just as Jaspie said, totally to be expected you will be nervous as heck at the scan appointment, but chances are soo high that your baby will be just fine. I'm glad you had a weekend to your self with no plans..sometimes that is just the best. I have such good and positive feelings for you! 
I didn't realize you did not yet get the test results back from after this miscarriage. Wow, that is a very long time. You will receive the results next week? I have not gotten mine because of everything that has happened-- never made f/u appt. with my ob/gyn, which I have to do once I get back to the city -- July, I guess. Sigh.

Blu- so glad the bleeding has seemed to have stopped now. Hopefully for good is right! Yes, sanitary break sure would be nice now for the next 6 months! Good it has not been fresh blood and sure sounds like it will resolve and stop in 2nd tri. No gender feeling? Perhaps girl since this pregnancy is so different?!

Bernie- thanks so much for all your well wishes. I can't believe it will soon be 17 weeks for you! Second tri, energy is supposed to be the highest, right? How is your mom feeling?

Jaspie- we all have SUCH good feelings June is the month for baby Jaspie!!! Soo excited for you.

For all of you! So I live vicariously through you. Seriously have zero life. I'm okay with it -- I need to take care of my mom for a while more. I just feel rather depressed. But enough on that. A better week ahead for my dad, I pray. I keep having dreams of a baby. It's rather upsetting. I mean to ttc now living here is like..impossible! And I'm older and time is running out. Thinking of looking into adoption..

Looking forward to your happy updates. Take good care~ xxxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Blu and Jaspie.

Sorry in advance, but a bit of a whine: a dear old friend is getting married the week after my scan at a resort 10 hours away. Another dear friend will be attending too, as will DH and I.

I just found out among the confirmed guests are several "mean girls" from high school who (I think) don't like me still. All of them have children now. 

I just feel like the stakes are extra high now! If I have a terrible scan not only will I be heartbroken, I'll be heartbroken and spending the weekend with mean high school bitches that all have perfect children. Ugh.


----------



## bernie86

Fit- I can definitely relate to what you are feeling right now, you sound like me before my 10 week appt that I was dreading so much... For me I realized I didnt actually have fear or the bad feeling that I had with my first pregnancy, it was just the bad memory of what had happened... I think we all have this trauma that we just dont get over. My advise is to trust your gut feeling about this baby. But the fear of the unknown isnt easy to overcome. I hope you get the results for the last baby and get some closure that way. and I dont blame you for feeling the way you do about those girls... it is a legitimate fear. but remember they may have perfect kids, but you are a mom to a perfect angel and a perfect miracle... hold your head high!

Hopie- sounds like you are doing pretty good! A better week for sure! and adoption is always a wonderful option! so many children looking for what you are going to offer! I cant believe its been 16 weeks already... the time left makes me stress! Thanks for asking about my mom, shes been doing pretty good right now, side effects from last treatment finally seem to be subsiding.

Blu- I think team pink for you for some reason! glad the bleeding has stopped again, we all deserve a break from that while preggo! My Baby bump is starting to show up now... from the front i look fat but the side view is pretty obvious... I need to go get some Mat pants, but have been rocking the maxi skirts and dresses for the last 3 weeks.

Jaspie- looking forward to hearing how the test goes tmw!just dont forget no doesnt always mean no this early!!!!!


----------



## Blu10

Evening girls hope everyone had a lovely day?
Im sorry things are still rubbish for you Hopie, you must be so fed up, keep your chin up it can only get better!
Fit your bambino is going to be amazing I just know it and as for the high school bullies, theyre opinion is meaningless, your a much better person, hold your head high!
Bernie im glad your bump is appearing, have you felt movements yet?
Jaspie im excited by your first test and have everything crossed.
Ive definitely felt rounder the last few days and im not convinced its all bloat, how can I be getting a bump at 13 weeks?!? It is lovely though &#128522; baby is literally sitting roght on the surface at night, ai can feel a hard lump which is very uncomfortable so if I gently give it a poke it seems to move back, lil terror.
Im still having a few bits of very dark almost black blood and almost past worrying now its just annoying. 
Cant believe its hump day already, only 2 days until the weekend... bring it on! X


----------



## jaspie

Fit i hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding. The meanest people are often the most unhappy, pity them! You'll be in your lovely bubble with DH and you don't have to have anything to do with those horrible people. 

Hopie have you seen a doctor about feeling depressed? They might be able to help you cope, you're under immense pressure at the moment. Adoption would be wonderful, 2 of my good friends adopted two sisters (5 and 3) a couple of years ago and they are just amazing! Such a happy family! 

Bernie YAY your bump! So happy its coming along nicely! Hope everything is going well!

Blu eek that's so cute you're feeling your baby! &#128155; And sounds like your bump will be here very soon!

It's still early I'm only 10dpo today so still got plenty of time. Had a couple of shadows and an evap type line but am second guessing thinking its dodgy test/evap/leftover hcg from the mc. I know it was ages ago but my hpt actually only went negative a couple of weeks ago and although I tested bfn I'm concerned that i didn't squint hard enough. All i can do though is keep testing and if/when a line comes up straight away or it gets darker I'll know it's real.


----------



## bernie86

Blu- thats awesome that you are already feeling movement! I started to feel little fish like movement at 14 weeks. I feel him now mostly when Im laying down reading at night. But when I sneeze he must be going crazy in there because it feels like I've got a bag of popcorn popping in there. I know I dont feel it all yet though because i can hear when he moves on the doppler, but i wont feel it all.


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- Maybe test again friday and it should help make that line clearer. I highly doubt there would be any left from the MC im surprised it stayed as long as it did! There is def a good chance of that getting a little darker!!!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Bernie! I tested again this evening after a 4 hr hold and I definitely have some faint lines and they came up within 10 mins, they're more noticeable than this morning...so I'm going to leave it 24hrs until next test now and hopefully will see progression!


----------



## bernie86

Thats great Jaspie!!!! I think that you are getting that rainbow baby!!!! cant wait to hear how they progress! i always heard that you are supposed to do first urine, but mine always came in stronger in the evening too


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's great about the lines Jaspie!! I agree with Bernie - I think it's your rainbow. Can't wait to hear about the progression. :thumbup:

Bernie and Blu, love that your both getting bumps and feeling some movement. Too sweet. 

Hopie, whether you adopt or have a biological child any kid would be so blessed to have you as their mom. You are such a giving and caring person and you take amazing care of your parents.

Thanks for all your kind words about the wedding and my upcoming scan...you girls are the best. I listened to Baby last night and he or she has moved from the right to the left side of my belly button. I can't feel any movement yet but Baby seemed to be up to something...I kept finding the hb, then losing it, then it would get quieter, then louder suddenly.


----------



## jaspie

Love that you can find the heartbeat easily fit!

Hopie i second what fit said, you'll be a wonderful mum.

I'm 11 dpo and after a couple of days of super faint lines i got a proper bfp this evening! Eeeek! Got my frer to do tomorrow so fx but hopefully will be all good!


----------



## Blu10

I know ive posted a zilion times on your journal jaspie but cant not officially congratulate you on our family page haha. Im so so happy for you and OH! This will be your rainbow and its so amazing to have a bump buddy, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months xc


----------



## bernie86

wow congrats jaspie!!!!!! i knew it would be a BFP! we have a lucky little family here! all on our first tries!!!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Big congrats Jaspie, I knew this was going to be your month!!!! :happydance: So happy for you.

What a lucky family indeed...now we have November, December, January and February babies!! Fx you and DF can sneak in a quickie Hopie and we just might have a March baby too!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks girls! Super excited! Fx lines keep getting darker!


----------



## Blu10

Cant wait to see pics of all our babies &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
What a beautiful day, fingers crossed it all works out for Hopie too now. Love all my B&B girlies &#128537;


----------



## hopie2015

Wow! CONGRATULATIONS, Jaspie!!!!!! Soo thrilled for you!!! I know Fit, Blu and Bernie will surely say they had such a good, strong feeling for you too this month!! Amazing- Dec, Jan, Feb and March babies! So awesome and soo excited for all of you!

Wow- just such great news all around.

Thank you all so much for the kind words of being a mom someday. I am completely drained, worn out. Needed to hear that. Thank you Fit- so sweet.. and yes, a quickie-- ha! what is that?! 
Have been arguing with DF..Actually don't want to see his face right now, let alone anything else! :haha:

I think you're right Jasp- and I should see a doctor about feeling so depressed.
Sorry for being the depressive on the board!

Fit- your appt. is next week?
Blu and Bernie- hope you are feeling good and get some good r&r in this weekend!
Jaspie- over the moon for you!! I have to go find your journal on here..hopefully i can.. i just come to our old thread here. :)
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu10

Hopie please dont ever apologise, youre not depressive on the board at all were all in this to support each other from whatever crap comes out way, I just wish life would give you a break! I think a visit to your doctor would be good, it does sound as though you may be depressed and with lots of reasons to be. I wish there was something we could do to make this all seem better for you hun.
As for me things are pretty good, in also getting pretty fat, its fair to say Ive popped this week and had to go and get some maternity tops last night. Im still spotting on and off its nothing major and I suppose ive become a little complacent about it now after nearly 4 weeks. 
How is everyone else? 
Not long to go now fit? How exciting.
Im so so happy for Jaspie, nearly as happy as when I got my own BFP ha! 
Who wouldve thought when we initially posted on this thread that all this wouldve happened a few months later x


----------



## hopie2015

Aww...thank you so very much, Blu. That is so sweet. I wish my 'real life friends' were as caring people as you all on here! You guys are just the best. I know what you mean- to think all the bfp's would happen so fast after we all first posted on here this winter! So thrilled for Jaspie!!
I hear you with becoming complacent about the bleeding.. I would too.. I remember my friend's sister and her friend had bleeding throughout the first 2 trimesters and babies were perfect. Sometimes it just happens. Glad you are feeling pretty good and more comfortable now in some new tops!! I say just enjoy the eating the next several months. The weight will come off after baby. :)

Thanks.. I do think I should see a doctor now about it..Most definitely depressed. Hopeful for a better week! Hope all of you mamas-soon-to-be are having good, relaxing weekends!!


----------



## jaspie

I agree with blu hopie you have nothing to apologise for, you're just going through a tough time atm :hugs: My OH has seen the Dr about depression and is now on tablets and seeing a therapist which have really helped him so it is definitely worth doing xx

Thanks for all your lovely words. I'm a bit freaked out today cos I've got brown tinged cm and cramps which is worrying a bit....but I've also got darker frer lines and strong symptoms so i dunno :shrug: praying it's just implantation bleeding &#128542; it's only tiny amounts when I check internally and most of my cm is clear so fx.

Hope you're all having fab weekends xx


----------



## Blu10

Jaspie both bernie and fit and I have had bleeding during first tri, it just means youre part of the gang, haha. Joking aside it sounds exactly like implantation. I hope your headache has settled now, ive bot had one all week but succumbed to 2 lots of paracetamol today its been banging. 
This weekends weird symptom is that the skin on my boobs is really dry, I look like a snake its literally flaking off so Ive plastered them in some decleor prolagene gel hopefully that will help. Ive been sleeping in my bra as my boobs have been sore so im going to leave it off for a few nights now. Ive just had a soak in the bath and got in to bed, going to try and sleep the headache off. Nite nite xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies!

Jaspie I'm sure the brown is just implantation bleeding - I had that both pregnancies. This pregnancy I had it late, which was scary, but the first pregnancy I had it when I was about as far along as you are. It was only there more not even 2 days and never came back. I think your little one is a sticker!

Hopie I second what the others have said, you are not the depressive one of the group at all! It is no wonder you're feeling down with everything that is going on - anyone would be in your position. I hope the doctor is able to help and that you and DF aren't arguing anymore. 

Blu I hope you get some good rest so your headache goes away and your skin stops flaking. Pregnancy symptoms can be so weird. I woke this morning with an enormous swollen and throbbing nipple - but only one, the other was normal.

Hope you're having a great weekend Bernie!

Feeling a little freaked out. I woke from a nap this afternoon and saw I had a missed call from the place that is doing my u/s and giving me my blood test results on Monday. I tried calling them back, but the office isn't even open today! I don't think they were just calling to remind me of the appointment as they would have left a message in that case...so what could they be calling about? When they drew my blood they told me they wouldn't be calling with my results and that I wouldn't get them until I went in for my ultrasound. Part of me is terrified that they were calling to tell me something is wrong and that's why they didn't leave a message. DH says there is no way they would call me on Saturday with terrible news when I have an appointment on Monday anyway. I sure hope he's right.


----------



## jaspie

Ohh Fit, i understand you being freaked out, I would be too but it could be anything. I agree with DH i don't think they'd call you on a Saturday to tell you bad news when your appointment is on Monday anyway. Because it would just stress you out until you could see them on Monday. And if it was that urgent to call you when the office is closed they'd have left a message asking you to call or they'd have called you back until you answered. Try not to worry :hugs: so what's your appointment tomorrow is it blood test results and scan? Sending you hugs I know how stressful this time is for you. It's so so unlikely for anything to be wrong this time. In a couple of days though you'll have peace of mind and how wonderful that will feel xx

Blu i hope your headache goes soon and your skin gets better :hugs: my headache is still slightly here today but hoping it will be gone later. 

Thanks for the reassurance girls, love you all xxx I'm feeling much better today because my cm is more yellow than brown now and my frer is darker again than yesterday so looks like everything is still good :D also my boobs are sore again today which helps as yesterday they had disappeared! I know it's normal to come and go but if I hadn't have been feeling so ill yesterday it would've freaked me out even more! 
Hope you all have a great Sunday! Happy summer solstice!!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone, what a lovely day, had a fab fathers day with DS, DH and my parents and now Im shattered. On a plus note my bleeding has stopped and CM is just a bit orangey so I hope all this is coming to an end at long last.
Fit, i wonder if they were calling to change time of appointment or confirm your appointment, my local hospital send a text or voice message reminder. Good luck tomorrow, i cant wait to hear that baby is perfect!
Jaspie your progression is perfect and im glad the sore boobs are back. Mine have fluctuated so much from being barely tender to extremely painful, try not to worry, baby J is a sticker I just know it.
Hope youre both ok Bernie and Hopie?
Im going to shower DS and get him into bed then have a shower myself , get everything ready for work tomorrow and then watch OITNB in bed &#9786; perfect end to a perfect day xx


----------



## jaspie

I'm watching OITNB right now myself! So glad to hear the bleeding has stopped blu, fx that's the last of it. Enjoy your relaxing evening xx

Good luck tomorrow fit! Thinking of you and can't wait to hear that everything is wonderful :D

Really hope baby j is a sticker, please god!! Booked my private scan today for 16th July when I'll be 7+4. Still doesn't quite feel real tbh!!


----------



## Blu10

Roll on 16th july, im excited for you. Will you find out what youre having? I really hope thats me done with bleeding x


----------



## jaspie

Thanks I'm excited too! I'll be nervous on the day but that's a while away yet &#128522; Yes we'll definitely find out, we want to buy things ready. I think one day I'd like a surprise but for the first time we both want to know. How about you?


----------



## Blu10

Yes we hope to find out, my anomaly scan is 7th August! Praying all is well. No preference what we have but have always seen us with 2 little boys, not sure why. Im desperate to shop now but have lots of white newborn bits from when DS was tiny that we kept as he only wore them a few times. I do love new babies in white though x


----------



## jaspie

That will be here before we know it Blu! Yay! Can't wait to find out what you're having :happydance:


----------



## hopie2015

Morning All -- or Afternoon in UK!
Jaspie- totally agree with Blu- sounds just like implantation bleeding! Hope the headaches don't come back. That sure is a common very early pg symptom for most! Thank you so much for the kind words. I am glad the help has worked well for OH. I do need to make an appointment soon. 

Blu- so glad you all had a wonderful Father's Day. And v. good about the bleeding ending! What is that show OTINB?!
I have the same feeling Bernie does -- team pink for you-- I don't know why! 

Fit- gosh, I totally understand your worry. Maybe it was one of those automated appointment reminders and the message didn't get left?
So your u/s and blood tests are today? Sending you tons of good wishes and prayers all is perfect. Thank you so much for the kind words.

Bernie- how are you doing? Hope you had a relaxing sunny weekend.

Yes, happy Summer Solstice. Have appts. with my mom today. Keeping fingers crossed. Praying summer is a much better season. What I would do for a happy season..a happy month. Was the saddest thing ever seeing my dad in the hospital yesterday for Father's Day. DF went with me. Arguing has stopped. He is one trooper for sticking with me as I am completely miserable to be around I am sure!

Looking forward to reading all the good updates on here tonight! xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Hey Hopie, how did you get on at your mums appointment? Thinking of you. Glad DF is being understanding, for better for worse as they say. Definitely book that docs appointment when you can. ONITB = orange is the new black! Have you seen it? Its on netflix xx
How did your appointment go Fit? I bet baby fit is just beautiful? Hope your screening all came back perfect too and youre feeling well.
Hope jaspie and bernie had a lovely monday?
Ive just got back, thankfully work was relatively quiet today which I was grateful for as I cannot shake this headache. Ive had 2 paracetamol and used the forehead stick and even relented to pepsi at lunch thinking the caffeine may help but it dulls it for a while then it comes back. Think I need a really good nights sleep to feel refreshed. DH isnt well and DS has eaten at nannies so Im having a lazy night and just picked up a ready meal for 1, chilled evening on the cards I think xx


----------



## bernie86

Hey girls! glad to hear you all had nice weekends! Fit, cant wait to hear your update from your appt. Jaspie- def dont stress about the bleeding I had a regular period for one day and that was implantation bleeding... had I known I was preggo I would have been terrified... but it really is normal :) I think its a good sign! Hopie- so glad you got to spend Fathers day with your dad... Im sure its hard in the hospital but count your blessings you got to be with him :) Blu- so glad you and DH and DS had a nice fathers day as well!
AFM I had a very busy weekend! Friday was crazy at the office so I went straight home for a nap which was great, but ended the evening with a fight with hubby over whats going in the babies room... he apparently thinks it can double as his man cave/ exercise area because he will need something to do while he spends time with the baby in there! :dohh: I dont think I will ever understand men, but I think we found compromise some how, or i won I dont know lol. Saturday my best friend came over to help me paint the nursery and it looks great, so glad to finally feel some accomplishment. Yesterday was a little tough missing my Dad but I listened to our favorite songs on the way to have a nice visit with my Grandpa and the rest of our family. and after went to go get pedi's with my mom and SIL. We also finally settled on a date for the baby shower which also relieved some stress. Time is going to quick!!! lol Cant wait for my scan in one week! He's going to look so huge this time! eeekkk!


----------



## Blu10

Oh wow Bernie 20 weeks already?! Sorry yesterday was hard without your dad, our parents are definitely precious and should be cherished each day! 
Omg your DH.... what a tool! Men have no idea do they, my DH would suggest something similar. In fact bear in mind that baby is due 23rd dec but we originally thought it was 25th and my DH suggested we go on holiday with some friends and the kids for 4 days... on 27th Dec!!!! You couldnt make it up could you &#128514; what an absolute spanner! He was astounded when I said i didnt think it was the brightest idea hes ever had x


----------



## jaspie

Glad you and DH are not arguing anymore hopie. Everything crossed for a happy summer for you :hugs: 

Argh Blu sorry you still have a headache &#128556; hope you get a nice restful nights sleep and feel better tomorrow. 

Bernie how exciting your scan is next week!! Omg. And great work finishing the nursery that's brilliant! Lol at DH thinking the nursery could be half nursery and half man cave! I'm glad you felt close to your dad yesterday and had a nice day with your grandad :hugs: How many weeks will you be when you have your shower?

Fit can't wait to hear all about your scan and bloods! 

Thanks for the reassurance girls! It is totally normal creamy white colour now and a lot of it today! So i guess it was implantation bleeding. Bernie what a blessing you didn't know you were pregnant you would have had such a fright! I had a great day thanks hope you all did too! I've got bad gas and heartburn which feels like something is stuck in the bottom of my throat and is putting me off food. My appetite has shrunk in the last couple of days I'm not really fancying food. I still can't believe I'm pregnant! I keep forgetting! Did it take a little while to sink in for you guys too?


----------



## jaspie

Lol Blu! Seriously DH?! &#128514;


----------



## bernie86

Actually Im 17 weeks, 18 weeks for the scan. Ive read that most people have the anatomy at 20 weeks, but my Dr seems to do things a little different, bc this will already be my 3rd scan. except a sonographer is doing it this time. And boy are you right about husbands! sorry but it does make me feel a little better knowing im not the only one with one who literally doesnt think about reality! that would not be the time for you to vacation!!!! lol my brother in laws girlfriend who lives with us told him that he was being ridiculous as well so that made me feel better... unfortunately I got so frustrated that I said something a little over the line, so I did feel really bad, but he did get over it.


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie, it definitely took time for it to sink in! For me I thought I had had my period and moved on from thinking I could be preggo so when I ended up with that + I couldn't believe it... Also in that moment I instantly realized it was too soon, and I was still mourning my loss so i really couldnt wrap my head around it. Hopefully it becomes real to you at your first scan... it didnt feel real to me until that 10 week scan and I saw him Dancing on the screen.


----------



## bernie86

We are doing the shower on oct 24th so I will be 35 weeks. I would do it sooner but we literally cant with all the weddings and events for our friends and family.


----------



## jaspie

Yes I bet that was hard to get your head around when you'd already come to terms with your period arriving! I'm not sure it'll feel real until 12 week scan when everything is ok. I'll have 2 scans before then anyway so hopefully it'll feel real sooner but the 12w scan is really a block that i need to get past before I'll really believe I could be bringing this baby home. This pregnancy already feels different so fx that's a good thing!


----------



## Blu10

I know my DH is such a numpty isnt he! As if going on holiday with a baby potentially a few days old could possibly be a good idea? &#128562;
Jaspie it took ages for me to get my head around this pregnancy and each time I feel I have weve had problems so I still feel a bit weird thinking that we may eventually have a baby to bring home! I really hope that we do fingers crossed. I think I may have felt little popping sensations the last few days but they seem too high to be baby so I wonder if it is just gas. Ill feel more reassured now when i can feel baby move i think.
Bernie 35 weeks sounds a fab time for a shower &#128077;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

I'll post more later but just a quick update to say Baby Fit aced the anatomy scan and the blood tests and is beautiful and healthy, measuring a couple of days ahead and as low risk for chromosomal abnormalities as humanly possible!!! :happydance:

DH and I are so relieved and ecstatic. Thanks so much as always for being there - you girls are the greatest. <3


----------



## jaspie

Yes!!!! Fit i could not be happier for you! You so deserve this :hugs: you must be so relieved xx :D :happydance:


----------



## Blu10

Whoop whoop go baby Fit and mummy!! Delighted for you all &#9786;xx


----------



## bernie86

So glad to hear it Fit!!! thats great news!!! now you can just relax a little and start to enjoy this baby!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls!

Bernie that is great that you have your 18 week scan coming up, it will be amazing to see how big your son will be!! With my last pregnancy they had booked my "20 week scan" for 18 weeks as well, so maybe they do things a little differently here too? :shrug: Can't believe your DH wanted a combination baby's room/man cave/weight room...OMG, men. Glad he's re-thought the wisdom of that one! Sorry you were missing your dad yesterday, my DH was too. I believe they're looking out for their grandbabies from heaven.

Blu, hope your headache goes away, I've been getting them fairly regularly this pregnancy too. Glad your DH realizes that a vacation with a 2-4 day old baby might not be the best idea!! Hopefully you start feeling movement soon, that will be amazing.

Jaspie, glad the implantation bleeding has fizzled out, and yes I know what you mean about it not feeling real. The first thing I thought when I saw those 2 lines was "it can't be, this was way too easy!" The first few weeks are the hardest I find, but before you know it, it will be time for your 7 week scan and you'll get to see little bean with a beautiful heartbeat...and then 12 weeks will roll around and you'll get to see kicks and waves - I'm glad it already feels different from the last time. I just know it will be great for you.

Hopie, hope all your mom's tests went well, and glad you have your DF by your side. I second what everyone else said and hope things turn around for you soon and you have a wonderful summer.

I've posted a couple of pictures of Baby Fit. Things could not have possibly been more perfect, both with the scan and the bloodwork. The genetic counselor told us "it's okay, you can breathe now." After how wrong everything went last pregnancy, we are so grateful for how right it is going now. Feeling so much better!
 



Attached Files:







Curly 12 weeks! Cropped1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









Curly's Elbow1.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jaspie

Look at baby fit! What a cutie! So glad you can start to enjoy your pregnancy now.


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit your baby is a beauty! Glad all was well, how are you feeling now?
I woke up headache free today woooo hooooo &#9786;


----------



## hopie2015

Whoo-hoo Fit!! Congratulations. Certainly all the tests could not have been more perfect!! We are all so thrilled for you on this beyond well deserved news!! You guys must be over the moon!

Bernie you are so right about counting my blessings. I am sure Sunday was very hard but am glad you and your mom ended up having as nice of a day Sunday as you did and also agree with Fit that your dad and Fit's FIL are looking down from Heaven on your soon-to-be born babies! 
Great advice to Jasp on the bleeding. I remember so well you said AF arrived and you guys were going to Vegas! Seems so normal to have first tri bleeding.
So cool the nursery is painted and you have your shower date!
That is just too funny about DH's comment. My friend had a very similar fight with her husband about the man cave/nursery idea while she was pregnant! She said though the entire last trimester he was acting strange-- he painted the garage floor.. She said he just wasn't thinking straight! Maybe that is what goes on with men's minds. I just don't know. Today though I have the recurring thought that guys are CLUELESS! :haha:
G

Jaspie! You sound great! Fit gave such helpful advice with the early scans and then your 12 week scan. I have SUCH a great feeling for you!

Blu- thanks for spelling the show out for me! I am so not with the times lately. I do need to watch that show sometime. I feel like I'm stuck in a timewarp.. away from the city..at my parent's house all day..My mom first went to the hospital 3 months ago this week. Time just flies.
I laughed so hard about DH's comment on the vacation. Wow! Taking the baby away a few days out of the hospital. Again, just men not thinking straight! Funny you have a feeling you guys will have 2 boys. My girl hunch is probably wrong. I'll update you in a few more months. :) I agree- love new babies in all white. No need to buy colors!
Glad headache got better and work has been quiet..that is the best.

So glad for the happy updates! Keep 'em coming. :) xxxx


----------



## Blu10

How interesting that two of you lovely ladies have a pink hunch for me, hopefully we will know in 8 weeks! We cant take DS with us for the 20 week scan so I am a little tempted to book a gender scan before then as he keeps asking what baby looks like in my tummy and I think it would be amazing for us to find out together whether hes getting a brother or a sister.
You sound more positive today Hopie, how did your mum get on at her appointment? OITNB is really good, definitely worth watching if you get time x


----------



## hopie2015

How is everyone today? Beautiful day here! Thanks Blu-- I am *trying* to be more positive. Like Bernie said, have to count my blessings. My mom's stress test went surprisingly well! Thanks for asking. Though she says it was pathetic -- only 2 minutes on the treadmill at 1 mph, but hey..she did it and I can get her into the 12 week cardiac rehab program now! :)
Yes- sure would be awesome if the 3 of you can find out if DS is having a brother or sister together! Hopefully you can work that out.
How are you feeling today?
Definitely have to check out that show soon. Have Netflix but never use it!
Hope you're feeling good today. I think I finally feel how a new mom feels with lack of sleep. My mom was up most of the night.. she has a lot of bad gas since the surgery.. I am so sleep deprived. DF is going to be here tonight, so hopefully I can catch up on a few missed night's sleep!

Take care and looking forward to updates Jaspie, Bernie and Fit! :)


----------



## jaspie

Blu it would be so good to all find out what you're having together! And then you find out earlier too! (I can't wait to hear! Do it do it!)

Hopie I'm so glad your mum did well on her stress test! That's great news. Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep tonight. Everything looks better after a good night's sleep. Good for you with the positivity, i hope life gives you a break so that you can get yourself back to normal. It's moving in the right direction with your mum starting her rehabilitation right? 

Afm I'm shattered, all good here though! Looking forward a quiet weekend before everything gets crazy in July as we are busy for the next 3 weeks with a trip to London, a festival and a 30th birthday!


----------



## bernie86

ahhh you have a crazy July too! we are seriously never going to be home on the weekends in July! my poor puppies! August is going to be my only month to accomplish anything for the babies arrival. Then Sept. begins our weddings and events and blah blah all the way up to the week before Im due. But I cant wait for this weekend to get stuff done and next weekend is a 3 day weekend thank goodness! Hope everyone is having (or had) a nice Wednesday!!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone. 
Im feeling well thanks Hopie, my appetite is awful, tea was a bowl of cereal again tonight &#128533; the headaches seem to be improving which is good. Im glad youre mum did well with her test, hope your dad is ok too!
Bernie it feels as though 2nd tri is really flying by for you, you will gave your boy here before you know it, have you settled in jameson?
Jaspie im glad you feel shattered, all good signs that baby J is zapping you appropriately.
Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Wow- you girls are busy!! I have absolutely nothing on my July calendar. There is some ridiculously fancy, over expensive wedding my parents were invited to in a few weeks, that my mom wants me to go with my dad. Would so love to experience that but unfortunately the news from doctor today is still no improvement on my dad. Praying for another miracle in July. Thanks Jaspie- yes, I feel if life is kinder for a bit, I can get a footing and get back to normal. Going to wait starting a med, but will go back to that therapist I saw in the winter time who was very helpful. It's expensive, but worth it. 
Got the bills for d and c.. I mean seriously $9,000?? Insurance paid 80% of that. Crazy how much it cost!

Glad head is better Blu. Do you have no appetite or is it nausea making you not want to eat a lot?

Yes Bernie, wondering if you guys are set on Jameson as his name yet? I do love that name!

Jaspie- how far do you live from London? You sure have a fun July planned! Thank you -- yes, starting rehab is a step in the right direction for my mom, and catching up on sleep sure will provide more sanity for me!

Have a wonderful evening~


----------



## bernie86

Jameson is still the only name that both of us like, but after the man cave fiasco I havent brought anything else up to discuss with him about the baby this week. maybe after our scan on Monday we will be feeling a name discussion :) If you ask me, thats his name. I literally cant think of a name that would be better for him.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls!

Hopie sorry your dad isn't doing well but glad your mom passed her stress test even if she thought it was too easy. Yikes that d&c was pricy, glad insurance covered most of it. That is one benefit to our healthcare system in Canada I guess. I can't imagine getting a bill for a procedure you never wanted in the first place!

Jaspie it sounds like you have a fun summer planned! Hopefully the tiredness eases off, that is one of the tough parts of the first trimester.

Blu that would be really neat for your DS to be there when you found out the gender...I'd be tempted to pay for a private scan too!

Bernie hopefully your DH is still on board with Jameson! Can't wait to hear about your scan. :)

We have several busy weekends in a row coming up too...don't know when I'm going to sleep!


----------



## jaspie

Agreed fit, thank god for the NHS. Hopie i live about 2 hours train ride from London, we used to live there for 18 months which was great but expensive! 

Hope DH agrees with you about Jameson's name Bernie. Yay for your scan on Monday!


----------



## bernie86

Hopie- I feel you on the big D&C bill! mine is about 2k as well, but Im still battling with my insurance because they have denied all january claims, even though I had coverage... big pain in the booty! And thank you American Health care reform :growlmad:
Thank you all for the positive feedback on the name that makes me so happy! My brother in law actually brought up Jameson last night ( because he was drinking the whiskey) lol and suggesting middle names and hubby sounded pretty on board! but like I said Im not bringing it up til after the scan... I feel like He gets more excited when he gets to see him. but the new middle name selection is Jameson Luc ( which I love even though Luc is for a LA kings hockey legend) but thats if hubby doesnt pick his name (Frank) for the middle name


----------



## hopie2015

Bernie- I love the sound of that full name! I have a confession to make-- I might want to steal that name Jameson if I ever have a boy. :winkwink: Would that be okay?! Such a great name. I am sure hubby will end up agreeing! That made me laugh -- 'man cave fiasco'!! 
Sorry you have the hassle of dealing with insurance too from the January bills. Thank you health care reform is right!! Doesn't sound at all right they aren't covering some when you were on the plan? I still can't believe 10K for probably the worst procedure a person can have and I'm still trying to work out a deal with hospital to get the 2K lowered. 
Must be nice in UK and Canada, ladies!

Fit- how much would a private scan cost there is you opt to get one? Thanks for the kinds words. Just praying my dad improves...soon.

My mom and I went to the beach today..she can walk a few feet out of the car, we met some nice people and then DF took her for a short walk. It was great! Such a blessing to have her recovering. I also slept my first 8 hours straight here last night with DF staying over and feel a ton better!

Jaspie- how are you feeling-- still tired, I assume? Yes- living a couple hours out of the city sure is more affordable here too. I love living in NYC, but way too expensive. That is why our apartment is the size of a shoebox.

Good news on my renter-- not bed bugs..just flying insects that came in and infested. :) I'm so grateful for any good news that comes my way now.

Blu-- how are you??! 

xxxx Take care soon-to-be mamas!


----------



## Blu10

Wow $9000 for a D&C!! Did they use good plated instruments?!? The English complain about our NHS but I for one am so glad we have free access to healthcare.
Sorry that your dad isnt doing so well Hopie, sending well wishes and hope you get better news soon.
Jaspie I hope youre managing to rest? Has pregnancy sunk in yet?
Bernie i bet you cant wait for your scan, so exciting.
Fit the private scan is so so tempting isnt it! I think we should both do it ha!
As for me im feeking ok today, the headaches are definitely better, gowever the bleeding is still there on and off although very dark and sparse thankfully. Just wish it would go away completely. My appetite is still rubbish, i dont feel sick theres just nothing I fancy at all. 
DH is driving me nuts, hes working really long hours every day then not really making much effory at home and dont think my pregnancy tiredness and hormones are helping the situation. I wish he would put DS and I first sometimes rather than work. Anyway moan over its nearly the weekend whoop whoop. 14 weeks now and my belly is getting round &#9786;xx


----------



## jaspie

Oooh Blu yay for a bump :D :D happy 14 weeks!! Hope that bleeding goes away for good soon. Sorry your DH is doing your head in, hope it makes it up to you this weekend. Have you got any plans? 

Bernie i love that name, hope DH agrees :D i like your clever plan.

Hopie that's great news about your mum, it sounds like she's really making progress, I'm happy for you! And I'm glad you're close to DH again &#128156;

Fit i hope you're more relaxed now after your wonderful scan and A* results for baby fit!

I'm still tired, having lazy evenings on sofa after work and going to bed while it's light but still knackered today. Tender boobs too and metallic taste when i first wake up and cramps on and off. I had some trapped wind low down last night and wowza how how painful?! But yay it's Friday! I think depending on the weather we'll be going over OH's parents for a bbq tomorrow if it's nice. Otherwise just a quiet weekend yay. Roll on 4pm xx


----------



## hopie2015

Your weekend sounds perfect, Jaspie! Glad you're feeling pretty good with all the early pg symptoms. Thanks -- it is v. good DF and I are back to good again. :) Relationships go in waves, don't they?
Blu- sorry DH is being like that. I heard from someone once something similar about her guy and the guys at his office working super long hours.. Turns out the guys felt extra pressure to work harder at work-- to ensure a good income-- the reason was because a new baby was coming! Do you think that might be part of it? Maybe when you guys have time to relax thiss weekend you can talk about it? But yes, with pregnancy hormones..sure can make things tougher. Gosh, I remember at 6 weeks I had THE worst mood thing going on ever from hormones.. I wouldn't let DF any where near me. It was just horrendous and I was worried -- but that went away the following week!

Yes, the d and c being almost 10K is beyond wrong. Now I'm looking into surrogacy and adoption costs... Whoa! Life is so expensive!

Hope you're having a good, restful evening Blu and you and DH have a happy weekend together. It will get better with him, I am sure. Fit, Bernie and Jaspie- enjoy your wknds too!! xxxxx


----------



## bernie86

Your weekend does sound amazing Jaspie! have fun. Blu- dont feel alone, its a mixture of your horomones, and probably a little bit of him trying to financially prep for a new baby. I think they get stressed about that. Hopie- so glad you got to go to the beach! I know the air and the ocean always make me feel better! And you are free to use jameson as well :) Ill share! Fit- I hope you enjoy your weekend!!!

Hubby actually brought up names last night while we were lying in bed and we had so much fun laughing at how horrible some names are and he kept suggesting silly ones, but we really did settle on Jameson as our first choice, and Carter as a second choice. So we will have two names in mind when we meet him :) I dont know why I was so stressed about that but just knowing that we have two that we can agree on really makes me feel better. I was worried we'd still be having the Jr. argument while in labor! Cant wait for the scan Monday!!!! Its a 3 pm my time so you all will probably be sleeping by then but Ill make sure to update you all on Tuesday!


----------



## Blu10

Evening all! Its friday yayyyyyyy!!!
As for DH he is salaried so whether he does 37.5hrs or 100 he still gets paid the same. I dont think lack of intimacy is helping us at all, Im not feeling very close to him and I am missing the physical relationship but there nothing I can do whilst I keep spotting. Hopefully things will work out on the next few weeks!
On a positive note i met my friend with the kiddies tonight at the playcentre then took them for a bite to eat which was lovely. Feeling stuffed now.
Bernie Im so excited for monday for you! And i love Jameson and Carter, good choice &#128512;
Im glad youre considering adoption Hopie, youre going to be such a great mummy some day, Im so pleased that despite everything thats happened in the past few months you are still finding time to share your journey with us all.
Jaspie my boobs are still pretty sore now and definitely quite a bit bigger. Feeling wiped is a good thing just try and get some rest. I think my fatigue is lifting now which is good.
Fit I hope youre well?
Sounds like most of us have a chilled weekend planned. Im going to get my PJs out shortly then catch up on OITNB and try NOT to fall asleep haha.
Lovely to see all the updates xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls!

Sorry your DH is working so much Blu...hopefully you'll get to see more of each other and the spotting goes away so you can get back to business. We are sorely lacking in that area, which is not poor DH's choice...I just have zero sex drive this pregnancy.

Jaspie your weekend does sound great, hope you enjoy the sun (and all your emerging symptoms!). 

Yuck on those d&c bills Bernie and Hopie. Because I was induced I had to stay overnight at the hospital, and after 3 nurses failed numerous times to get my iv inserted they had to page the Anesthesiologist to come help me...I can only imagine what my bill would have been for those 2 things alone!

Bernie I can't wait to hear about Monday!!! Glad you and DH have settled on your top 2 names.

Hopie yes isn't life expensive. Whatever you decide I hope you get to be a mom soon because you will make a wonderful one.

I am on my way to my 12 week midwife appointment with a headache. Still basking in the glow of our wonderful ultrasound and results...DH says he thinks of the baby all day at work. It's supposed to be hot and sunny here all weekend...Saturday we're going boating with my inlaws to spread FIL's ashes.


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, Fit.. Will be such an emotional weekend for all of you. I hope you all find peace and comfort while out on the water, remembering your FIL. 
I am glad to hear you are still basking in the happiness of your perfect scan! And that is beyond adorable DH thinks of the baby all day at work!! Such a huge blessing for all of you, and your FIL will be looking down on baby always. 
Thank you for the kind words. I'm kind of a shitty fiance lately (even before all this, I was miserably stressed at job). DF said sweetest thing -- 'you are the best daughter ever'. That was so nice to hear after the hard past 3 months. I joked, 'and certainly not best fiance ever'. He still said I am. :) But mother-- I do feel I could be good at that! And I feel ready. My problem is I am ready way too late in life!!

So I am glad all of you have come to this point while younger. :)

Blu- maybe though if he appears to work so much while at the office and so hard, it guarantees job security, or a chance of promotion for him -- this is the way a lot of guys think I've heard when a baby is coming-- they want to make sure they can always provide well. And yeah - lack of intimacy puts a bump in the road.. I am sure this will all blow over in a few weeks for you guys. In meantime, maybe your parents can watch DS and you guys have a nice date night?

Bernie- glad Junior is resolved now. Ha! That was too funny. Excited to see what name you guys choose once you meet your little guy. :)
Yes, the beach air sure helps!! Soo excited for your Monday scan and looking forward for the update!

Jaspie- hope you're having a good and relaxing weekend! How are you?

Enjoy the weekend! DF is cooking for my mom and me tonight..whoo-hoo a break!!!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone, hope you all had a lovely saturday. Fit I hope you managed to enjoy some happy memories whilst scattering FIL's ashes and Hopie I hope that meal courtesy of DF is just lush. Yourr most certainly not too old to have a child now you just have more life experience to share and tonnes of love to give &#128538;
hope you managed to gt the BBQ on the go Jaspie and youre feeling ok?
The countdown is on to your scan now Bernie, hope yourr more successful at posting pics than me lol 
Ive had a lovely morning with DS, we popped out to get him some funky new trainers which he chose himself then went to costa to indulge in a decaf latte and share a chocolate twist. DH got home early afternoon and we all went to watch minions at the cinema - so funny. Hes tucked up in bed now and mummies headache is back so just made a cup of tea and rolled on he forehead and Im going to chill on the sofa for the evening now &#128077;
Look forward to reading your updates xxx


----------



## jaspie

That's great news that you're settled on the name now Bernie! You didn't even have to do your plan! 

I agree with Blu, Hopie. You are not too old you only got pregnant a few months ago you can totally do it again, and you'll be a wonderful mum. Hope you enjoy your evening being looked after, you deserve it. 

Fit i hope your day scattering FIL's ashes went as well as can be expected, I'm sure it's been an emotional day :hugs: hope the appointment went well yesterday too.

Sounds like a lovely day Blu! Hope your headache goes soon though, they are really pounding you lately. Hope you have a nice relaxing evening now and it goes away. Enjoy your tea! 

We went over OH's parents house but only for a few hours in the afternoon so we sat in the garden and played with their puppy! I'm feeling zonked, you know when you've got a hangover and that tiredness is dragging your eyes shut and making you zombiefied...that's me so once we got home I put my pjs straight on and got in bed with Netflix. I'm on the last episode of OITNB now noooo!! Hope everyone has a lovely Saturday evening xx


----------



## Blu10

Well ive managed to watch 3 episodes!! Im not feeling it nearly as much as the first 2 series though, struggling to get into it as much which is annoying.
The headache is def back just put some more 4head on and im goin to try and sleep it off, if that doesnt work its more paracetamol overnight! 
I described 1st tri as being like a hangover with DS too Jaspie, I remember making a post about it. Im afraid its likely to take a qhile to lift yet but it will totally be worth it &#9786; 
Sweet dreams xxx


----------



## jaspie

I found that at the start Blu, the second half of the series is much better though. I got distracted and played on my phone a lot in the earlier episodes. Hope your headache has gone this morning. Metallic taste is bad this morning, water is making it worse so i need to get up and make a tea but I'm too comfy! I didn't have this symptom last time so hoping it's a good sign! I need one of those machines like on Wallace and Gromit that makes tea and breakfast for you! Hope you all have a nice Sunday :hugs:


----------



## Blu10

Haha you need a teasmaid! i remember the horrible taste with DS but havent had it this time. Tea and milk tasted awful. The headache is still there but had a couple of paracetamol and its lifting now, just had breakfast. I'll persevere with it but doesn't feel like this season is really going anywhere. 
Did you watch the new Sheridan Smith drama Black work on TV last Sunday? The second part is on tonight so looking forward to that. 
It's a wet and grey Sunday here so I'm going to catch up on my ironing and have a chilled day at home which will be nice (not the ironing part!!). Xx


----------



## jaspie

I think it's about episode 8 or 9 when I started properly taking notice! It does get better. No I didn't see the Sheridan smith drama, is it worth a watch?
Wet and grey here too so more Netflix for me later! Glad your headache is lifting, you can enjoy your day (except the ironing!)


----------



## Blu10

Yes it was really good you should get it on catch up. She and her husband are police officers and he is murdered, quite gritty! Weve had a clean up this morning think were going to go out for some tea a bit later x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. :)

Looking forward to a short week here! Wednesday is Canada Day, so no work, then we're off the rest of the week for my friend's wedding, woo hoo!

We had a gorgeous hot weekend here, and the boat cruise was lovely. As per usual I was the only one not drinking which was fine...except my MIL has this friend who is in her seventies and she got PLASTERED on the boat. She was like a 15 year old drinking for the first time. She spent 3 hours wailing and carrying on about how horrible her husband was for a bunch of super petty reasons - while the poor man was sitting right beside her! My poor MIL - who just lost her own husband and would give anything for more time with him - ended up having to comfort her. And everytime I walked by this woman - who I've met twice - kept wanting to hug/kiss me and hold my hand...ugh. Thank God she doesn't know I'm pregnant or she probably would have had her grubby hands all over my belly too...ick. Other than that it was a lovely time though, LOL.

How are you feeling Blu, Bernie and Jaspie? How are you and your parents doing Hopie?


----------



## bernie86

Hi Girls, hope you all enjoyed your weekends. sorry Fit about your boat ride, but I hope you and you DH were able to say good bye and give him a good send off.
Blu- I agree with you on OITNB but stick it out, it does get better!!! and I personally liked that the dug deeper into some of the characters. I kinda feel like that was their goal this season. Probably get us all attached to them and make some climatic stuff happen next season! 

This weekend was nice and relaxing for me got some things done in the nursery, and enjoyed a visit from my brothers and SIL.... It was ridiculously hot here, so we mostly stayed inside keeping the AC going :) so excited for the scan this afternoon, but I cant help but get nervous every time I have an appointment. I wish there was a way to be naive again and just always think everything will always be ok.


----------



## jaspie

Good luck for your scan Bernie! I know what you mean, there's no going back to that naivety but I'm sure it will make our rainbows extra special &#128158; looking forward to your update!

Fit that woman sounds a nightmare! I hope she didn't ruin the boat trip for you or your mil. Your poor mil having to comfort HER!! Definitely a good thing she doesn't know you're pregnant, she'd have been grabbing your belly and all sorts! 

Hopie and Blu hope you're both well! Blu hope your headaches have gone.

I'm ok ta, still shattered! Had a mindfulness course today which was really good. I booked onto it a month or so ago thinking if I was pregnant it would help me cope with the anxiety but as it happens I'm pretty calm anyway but it was still really useful for when i do get anxious because I'm sure I will. I kept falling asleep in the meditations and when she asked how it was for us i mentioned about falling asleep and she said its my body telling me I need more rest! Yes it's baby jaspie telling me i need more rest! :haha: it was a good course, very relaxing. And apparently mindfulness is good for labour too so I'm going to look into that!


----------



## Blu10

Hey! 
Fit im sorry that wretched woman behaved like a pratt! Thats so annoying especially at such an important time too when shes more than old enough to know better.
Bernie how did your scan go? Bet the little dude has grown stacks!
Hopie how are your parents? Hope you squeezed in some me time this weekend?
Jaspie I had to giggle at you falling asleep on your course haha, naughty baby jaspie &#128584;
As for me all seems well, im just having a soak in the bath then im going to slather myself in moisturiser! The skin on my belly and boobs is all flaky its gross, i remember having this with DS too. Ive not had any headaches today which is fab too and I seem to be craving capri suns (for the non UK ladies they are an orange drink in a pouch if you dont have them where you are). Im not feeling baby move as such but am having alot of pressure around where baby and a funny sensation like its pushing my insides so baby must be getting comfy.
Im struggling to find an outfit for my leaving doo next week or for a wedding i have next month. Honestly maternity wear is soooo crap and I hate buying clothes online &#128545;
I have a couple of days off work now so im going to drop DS at nursery tomorrow then catch up on some chores/food shop and have a little bit of me time whilst its quiet &#128522; xx


----------



## Blu10

Oh ps the pregnancy bad dreams have started... i dreamt that I aborted my baby then changed my mind! So horrible x


----------



## bernie86

Hey girls! Scan went great! He was just chillin with his hands behind his head! Pretty much the cutest thing ever! Hopefully the pic attachs. Also I'm so excited because I cN tell he has my nose haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jaspie

Hello baby Jameson!! How cute what a lovely picture! So glad all went well :D

Blu i love capri sun too i haven't had one in ages. Did you get one? Hope you manage to find something to wear without too much stress, you going to go shopping on your days off? Have nice days off!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie how cute is he &#9786;
Jaspie yes I'll be going shopping tomorrow, mite just try a few nomal maxi dresses and see how we go. None of the shops I relied on last time stock mat wear anymore in store .
Weather is gorge here today, just tucking into some porridge then I'm going to take DS to nursery and do my food shop. Capri sun are on the list x


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends!
Bernie- baby Jameson is soo adorable and so big already! He has the cutest little nose. So cool you can tell it is your nose! Just precious. Congrats!
Glad you stayed in a/c all weekend and had nice visit with family..heard it is hot out there. 
Fit- I am sorry that lady acted in such a way. How insensitive towards your mom and rude. Your mom is one NICE and very strong lady for comforting her like she did.. wow..that is amazing. I just don't understand some people's actions sometimes. Selfish and crazy, that's what that lady is! Maybe she has a drinking problem. Her poor husband! Again, sorry you guys had to experience that and I am glad you have the rest of this week off for some good r&r!

Jaspie- I have been reading so much about mindfulness lately and want to take a class! DF keeps sending me youtubes of them but I get distracted and never do them! Have been reading that they find it to be as good as anti-depressant or anti-anxiety drugs when done right.. I really need to look into it. So glad you are feeling good and calm..though tired but yeah, guess that will last a bit more!

Blu- hope you're having a headache free day. It does sound like 1st tri feels like a hangover! Glad you have the day off. Ooh- Capri Suns.. I used to love those when I was a kid..forgot about them!

My mom is okay and dad is still in hospital. Thank you for asking. Taking mom to another appointment about the cardiac rehab. I haven't been sleeping, have been arguing with DF again and just feel...depressed. Thought I was better for a few days but guess not..so will make dr. appt. I also broke a tooth so sure that is adding to my misery (and no longer have dental insurance..the luck!!)

Thanks all for the kind words and asking. Better days ahead, I can only pray! In meantime I am so happy and excited for all of you!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi Jameson!! :hi: Aren't you quite the cutie! Glad all is well Bernie and that's sweet that he has your nose. I could swear our baby has DH's nose but 12 weeks is pretty early to say...might be my imagination.

Blu I remember Capri Suns from when I was a kid but come to think of it I haven't seen them in awhile - maybe we don't get them in Canada anymore? Hope your food shop goes well.

Jaspie glad your class on mindfullness went well, what a great idea. I hear you on the falling asleep though. The week I ended up getting my BFP I kept falling asleep at yoga whenever we were lying on our backs and I still struggle with it!

Hopie sorry you're still having a rough time and that you broke a tooth. I think a night out for dinner and drinks with DF is in order...if anyone deserves to blow off some stream it is you!!!

I am 13 weeks today! We still haven't told anyone except my parents and DH's boss that I'm pregnant but this week we'll be telling my 2 good friends at the wedding and then DH's family when we go camping with them next weekend. At some point I'll have to tell work too, though my boss has already figured it out and is not even pretending that she doesn't know, LOL.


----------



## Blu10

Evening all. 
Sorry you broke a tooth Hopie, it really is one thing after another lately. I agree that a night out with DF may be a brill idea.
Fit I cant believe you havent spilled the beans eeeeeek. Funny that the boss rumbled you.
Hope jaspie and bernie are well?
Ive had a nice day off, its been a roaster here today. Im chilling now watching OITNB. Crazy eyes makes me laugh soooo much - its not just sex its two people in love with a connection having sex.... with 4 other peopke and an alien! Shes hilarious. All ok here, looking forward to an early nite xx


----------



## jaspie

Haha she's so funny! Glad all is good with you Blu, yes hasn't it been boiling today. Too hot to work. 
Ohh Hopie that sucks you broke a tooth. I hope you're not in pain. I really recommend the mindfulness, our teacher said 10 minutes a day to begin with will be great practice and start to help.

Haha fit your boss sounds like a character! When are you telling work? Aww so lovely you'll be telling your family and close friends soon :) happy 13 weeks!!!

I'm all good, still tired and had a few waves of nausea today but could just be the heat, it's definitely not helping! A few twinges here and there today too. So tired still got 3 more early mornings meh.

Hope you're all good!! :hugs:


----------



## bernie86

UGH!
I posted earlier but it didnt post! im too lazy to type it all out again so Happy Wednesday ladies!!!!


----------



## hopie2015

LOL Bernie-- too tired to re-post! I hear ya though. And I'm not even pg.. and in this heat.. whoa. Hope it cools off soon where you ladies are.

Happy 13 weeks Fit! That is funny-- how did your boss figure it out? Do your parents have any other grandkids? They must be so excited too!

Blu- glad you are chilling. I do have to watch that show! Yes, ddrinks and a dinner out are sure in order. We have to stop arguing first though. haha. I am just not myself. Not sure how to get back to myself at this rate either. I just feel like being alone. 

Thanks Jaspie..hopefully the tooth work turns out to be painless. I'm just pissed about paying for yet another procedure. Need to start spending my money on fun. :) I will try with the 10 mins a day of mindfulness.
How many weeks are you now -- 6? Stay cool..hope you have some good a/c during the day!

Take care xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Evening all, well it sure has been bloody roasting here today!!!! Omg! Hope everyone is well?
I had a nice morning shopping with a friend and managed to get two nice maxi dresses to accommodate my belly which is now growing! Xx


----------



## jaspie

Hopie great news you are going to try the mindfulness! Don't blame you for being pissed about the bill for the tooth, you really do need to start spending on fun stuff to cheer yourself up! You deserve some treats!

Blu hooray you found some dresses! And shopping in this heat too! It's been so humid and sticky today, I've been none stop at work too been so busy running around after candidates today! Hopie I'm 5w3d today so I'll be 6 weeks on Sunday xx

Ps bernie i hate it when that happens! Soo annoying!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Morning ladies, hope everyone is staying sane in the heat!

We are off to the wedding. I texted my friend who will be staying in our hotel room this weekend to say I wouldn't be drinking and she texted back "OMG, congrats!!!" Jeez, was I that much of a lush? :haha:

I've discovered a fun trick: I've been hearing Baby move on the doppler for a couple of weeks, so the other night I decided to have a bowl of ice cream before listening - Bubs was going CRAZY crashing around in there...SO funny. He won't get his taste buds for 3 weeks (I think?) so he's obviously reacting to the sudden temperature drop.

I'll be tied up with wedding festivities for the next few days but may be able to check in when I steal away to the hotel room for naps. :)


----------



## jaspie

Lol fit at your friends comment! :haha: hope you have a fabulous wedding weekend! Love that you heard baby fit crashing around because of the cold haha! 

I thought I was getting a migraine earlier as had headache and nausea when I woke up but it hasn't materialised yay! So it must have been just regular pregnancy feeling crappy. So glad it's not a migraine woohoo.


----------



## Blu10

Hey girlies. Have an amazing weekend at the wedding fit, remember to hold your head up high to the nasty girls.
Jadpie in glad the headache pee'd off and you just felt hormonally poop. Growing a baby is hard work.
Hope Bernie and Hopie are well?
I had a lovely day at work, it was the last time all my girls and I would be together before I leave on Monday so I walked into a huge bouquet of flowers, cards, smellies, vouchers, a beautiful cake and non alcoholic posh fizz then we ordered pizza in for lunch. Feeling emotional about leaving now &#128546; xx


----------



## jaspie

Ahh blu how lovely! Glad you had a special day. Those kind of days always make the emotions run high, you sound like you've got a lovely bunch of people. When's your actual last day? 

Yes Fit remember you are a better person than all of those mean girls put together!


----------



## Blu10

I finish on monday jaspie, then start my new job the following monday. I will miss my work girls heaps and would be really lucky to find another team half as good. I really hope this job is the right decision! How are you tonight?x


----------



## jaspie

Yes it's sad leaving a great team, I'm sure you'll have some great people in the new job. I remember you saying it was your dream job, so its definitely the right decision or you'd be forever wondering! I'm sure it will be great, you've got a nice little week off too :D

I'm tired and my headache and nausea has come back a bit tonight. My scan is 2 weeks today and while I feel positive about this baby i am majorly anxious about the scan because of my awful experience last time. I think it has given me ptsd!! I will be in bits on the day! So I'm kind of glad it's still 2 weeks away! How are you? Xx


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- so glad those symptoms are hitting you, and just remember they wont last forever!
Blu- so glad you got to feel the love before you leave... Im sure your new company will be great, it just takes some time.
Fit- have fun at the wedding and def hold your head up high, you know what youve got going for you, and it doesnt matter if they do or not :)

Im doing well, finishing up work today ready for a long weekend for the 4th of July! so ready to spend a couple days in a pool with my hubby and friends! Going to use sunday to get some things organized and curtains hung in the nursery... maybe even get the crib if hubby is feeling like shopping :) Have a nice weekend girlies!!!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone. Happy Independence Day to my American/ canadian friends!
How are you all?
All ok here, I am working this weekend and have just cleared my desk etc (feeling emotional). Cant believe I actually leave on Monday!
Fit - hope tge weddings going well.
Bernie - happy crib shopping, titally exciting and enjoy the pool
Jaspie - hope baby J is not draining you too much and you feel ok. Your scan will be just perfect this time I know it, think positive xx
Hopie - i hope youre ok as youre a little quiet. Hopefully you and DF can get some quality time this weekend.
Im on call this eve but am going to take my phone and were meeting friends for a few drinks with the kids after work. Its lovely here so were going to a nice little country pub that has a beer garden and playground &#9786; happy saturday xxx


----------



## jaspie

Woke up to brown cm today, I'm terrified. My boobs aren't as sore either, I'm so scared. I don't know what to do, I've got light cramps too. If my boobs weren't less sore i might think it's just cos I've had an active weekend and maybe the combo of walking too much and my uterus growing bas made some old blood come out. But losing the sore boobs are having these cramps makes me fear the worst. 
I'm scared if i go to work I'll start bleeding really heavily so i might take the day off. I think I'm going to see the doctor this morning but she might just say if it's old blood it's nothing but I'm so scared :( i really hope this isn't happening :(


----------



## Blu10

Babe dont panic please!!!! All three of us have had this and our babies are fine, ive had bleeding for 6 weeks and baby is still fine. My boobs varied all the time too. I would call epac though as given your history they will scan you and at past 6 weeks its very likely you woll see a hb.... i didnt so also dont panic if you dont! Keep us posted. Xxx


----------



## jaspie

I'm so scared. I still feel sick so that's something i guess. My boobs are still sore just not like yesterday, it does feel like they've got more sore than when i first woke up though. It's not even spotting it's brown cm like i had when I first found out. So maybe it is fine? This sucks, i felt so positive. I don't think the Dr will do anything but at least she'll be able to tell me what to do if things get worse. I'm only 6+1 so I'm not sure if I'd see anything? It's right in the borderline isn't it. I don't know what to do about work I'm scared to go in in case it gets worse and I won't be able to concentrate anyway but at the same time i can't stay off every time i have a scare.


----------



## Blu10

How is it now hun? Did you call epac? X


----------



## jaspie

Hey Blu, no i went to the gp who said based on still having symptoms and it being brown and such a small amount it's likely ok. It isn't even blood it's just cm and i have to check up by my cervix to even get a tiny bit to wipe on the toilet paper. It really is hardly any. I feel lightheaded and sick, still shattered and my boobs are sore again so I'm feeling better. Got light cramps on and off but i know this is normal so hopefully it's just bad timing. I wondered if this would happen because I had implantation bleeding this time so i wondered if there'd be any more.


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie, Im so sorry you are having to stress over this, but I did have similar light brown discharge about 6 weeks as well and I was terrified just like you. but again it had to be left over implantation. the minor cramps are completely normal. We all know its easier said than done but try and relax and stay positive. Its also normal for us to freak out over everything because we've all been through hell when it comes to pregnancy. I hope you have a scan soon and get to see that sweet little HB! 6 weeks is early, but I saw my first babies at 6 weeks 3 days. and this one we waited til 7+3 just to save me from the stress if it was too early. Ill be praying for this little nugget to be happy and healthy in there!


----------



## hopie2015

Hey!
Jaspie- I'm really sorry you are having a scare. How are you feeling now? It really does sound like most likely it is nothing to worry about based on how you describe it.. And like Blu said, the other ladies on board had scares and all was just fine. I really do think it sounds like all will be just fine.
I do know what you mean by feeling like you have some type of ptsd after what you went through at last scan. Me too. Just focus on your breathing, try to stay calm and know everything will work out as it should. The fact that it is very light and brown is so very common to happen.. Yes, the cramps are most likely from uterus stretching/growing. 
Please let us know how you're feeling now? Very good also you called doctor and she said also does not sound like anything to worry about. 

Blu- what a lovely work celebration they had for you.. wow- what nice people! So you have this week off? Yay! I am sure your new job is a good move for you, and no need to worry- also because leaving on such good terms with your former job..you could always go back if you want. :) Glad you guys had a good weekend.

Bernie- did you get the crib?? Hope you had a great time at the pool this weekend and the heat has eased out there.

Fit- hope the wedding was wonderful! That is too cute about baby moving all around after the cold ice cream! Will be interesting what you discover baby responds a lot to after taste buds are working!
Hope your weekend away was great. Do tell!

I was feeling overly stressed so I tuned out of my cell, my computer, everything. Relaxed with DF..he cooked for my mom and me yesterday. 4th of July took my mom to see my dad at hospital for first time in 5 weeks! It was so sweet. They are too cute.
Just hoping and praying hard they are together and happy again soon. That would make me sooo happy. :)

Jaspie- we're all thinking of you. Hope to hear from you soon and everyone -- take good care. xxxx


----------



## Blu10

That all sounds great Jaspie. PAL is so hard emotionally, you live on a knifes edge dont you. Baby J will be just fine and dandy and in a funny way in glad you feel crap yay!!
Well it was my last day at work today - im now off until next monday. Have a midwife app tomorrow so I hope she will listen in to baby xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie so sorry you're having a scare but it sounds like everything is going to be fine. The same thing happened to me at 6 weeks 4 days and I was so upset and worried but everything turned out to be fine and 4 days later I saw Baby alive and well at my first ultrasounds.

Blu that's great that you have some time off, and how nice that your coworkers gave you such a lovely send off. I hope you get to hear Baby Blu at your midwife appointment, have you heard the heartbeat yet? It is such a lovely sound. :)

Hopie, glad you got to unwind with DF and that is so sweet that you brought your mom to visit your dad...hope they get to be reunited for good soon.

Bernie, hope you had a nice weekend and the crib shopping was successful.

Wedding was nice, but I am exhausted now. And we are going away this weekend again...zzzzz. Trying to book our gender reveal ultrasound, but it's tough as we just found out DH can't have anymore days off for the rest of the summer - ugh.


----------



## jaspie

Thanks everyone, it does really help to hear your experiences. I so hope i follow in all of your footsteps. I felt sick cooking the dinner which eased my nerves a bit and then when I went to the toilet i wiped a glob of yellow and brown ewcm and the cm behind it seemed more creamy than brown so hope that's it now. Still having cramps so am freaking out again a bit. I know it can be normal but I'm so scared that it's not. PAL is so scary. 

Blu I'm glad you had a nice last day in your job, enjoy your week off! Hope you have a great midwife appointment tomorrow and get to hear baby blu :cloud9:

Hopie I'm glad you're having some relaxing time with DH, sounds much needed with everything that's been happening lately.

Thanks Bernie, my scan is not until next Thursday. Just hope i make it that far!

Fit I'm glad you had a great time at the wedding! Hope you can find a time where DH can make the gender scan too, that sucks about his day off.

Thanks for all of your helpful comments and support. I really hope there's no more or anything worse.


----------



## bernie86

Hey Girls! Glad to hear you all had nice weekends too! I enjoyed having three days of relaxing in the pool, but unfortunately we didnt get to crib shopping... holiday traffic was awful and not worth driving to where we needed to go to get the crib so we did nothing instead haha Maybe next weekend will give us better luck


----------



## jaspie

Thank you guys so much for your reassurance yesterday. No brown cm today even up by cervix so hopefully that's it now! Feeling sick again today, sore boobs and metal taste.

The dr wanted me to drop in a urine sample today to check i am still pregnant (in case of a chemical i guess?!) So while collecting it I thought I'd dip my own too just to check, the midstream came up with a dark line immediately and i got 3+ on my digital, phew! I didn't do any digis this time cos it stressed me out last time as i kept getting 2-3 weeks when I should've been getting 3+ so i thought at least I'll prepare myself if it happened again but i got 3+ yay!

I know this doesn't mean nothing bad will happen but i was dreading the drs test being negative! And i forgot how nerve wracking it waiting for the digi to load! 

Feeling much better today :) hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Blu10

That all sounds brill Jaspie! Everything seems to be right on track. Im glad everyone had a nice weekend.
Fit no ive not heard the hb yet, it seems like ages ago since my 12 week scan and with all the bleeding and complications ive had its hard not to feel anxious. Ill be so glad when baby is wriggling around properly now. Im going to ask the midwife if they could keep a closer eye on things today as i feel kind of out on a limb and ive been bleeding now for 7 weeks &#128556;
Hopie im so glad your parents got to see each other, thats sweet! X


----------



## jaspie

All will be fab at your appointment blu, i don't blame you for wanting the reassurance after the bleeding, it will feel amazing getting to hear baby blu today. Good idea to ask the midwife for a closer eye, it will help put your mind at rest and keep you relaxed. Hope she says yes because it's not fair you should just have to deal with the bleeding on your own. How many weeks are you now? What time is your appointment?


----------



## hopie2015

That's so great Jaspie! Surely testing on your own first could put your mind at ease rather than just doing for the doctor's test. All sounds very, very good! Early pregnancy is such a nerve-wracking time...In my own life I am going by these 2 mottos -- just go with the flow and pray, hope, don't worry!
Blu- great you are asking your midwife to keep a closer eye. I didn't realize you are still experiencing bleeding? From all I read that happens through first 2 trimesters sometimes, but of course only adds to anxiety.. So let us know how your appt. goes.. I am sure it will put your mind at ease. Wishing you best of luck at your appt. today!!


----------



## jaspie

Looking forward to your update Blu! Unfortunately the brown cm is back, it's just light brown but i wish it would stop its horrible. Trying not to stress as I know it can be normal but it's so hard not to think the worst.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie I'm sure the light brown is just it tapering off...that's how it was for me. Glad you got your 3+ - that's a great sign!!

Blu can't wait to hear about your appointment!

Bernie and Hopie hope you're both having good days. I like your motto Hopie.

Well it looks like I'll have to go to our gender u/s by myself because DH can't have a day off and our weekends are ridiculously jam packed, but oh well. I was a bit upset at first but then realized that by this point in my last pregnancy I'd been told my baby was going to die and then I lost him at 14 w 1 d which is what I'll be tomorrow...so that really put things in perspective.


----------



## hopie2015

Yes, sounds similar Fit to what you had a few weeks back.
I'm sorry DH can't get off to go to the appt. Any chance it could be scheduled early morning so he could go in a little late to work -- or late day and leave work early? 
That is a great attitude! I sure hear you with being able to put things into perspective.
Soo excited for you!


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- so glad you are feeling a little better. And so glad your test showed up 3+!
blu- I didnt realize you were still having any bleeding. Im sure your appt will go just as well as the last ones. but I dont blame you for wanting some extra attention.
Hopie-That is the best attitude to have!!!!
fit- so excited you get to have your gender appt soon!!! so sorry DH wont make it... maybe you could have them put the photos and gender in an envelope for you to take home so you can both find out together. and you can watch the sonogram, and just close your eyes when they are looking for the gender.

hope you all are having a nice day! Im a little stressed here. Mine and hubbies good friends are thinking about divorce and its just been stressful with us all 4 being so close and hubby is so close with him and Im so close with her that we are automatically in the middle. and I feel like the child of divorce all over again . ugh. I wish I knew how to fix them!!!


----------



## Blu10

Hi girls, will read all the threads properly later had a crazy day and just battling with a humungous pile of ironing but just to say that Baby Blu's heartbeat was racing like a steam train today and the midwife is happy with everything xx


----------



## jaspie

Fab news Blu!! I knew baby Blu would be just fine :D how did asking for a closer eye go? 

Fit I'm so glad that this point in your pregnancy is so much happier than last time. Hopie and Bernie's suggestions are both good options. 

Oh Bernie I feel for you, it must be SUCH a tough and sad situation. We're a close friendship group of couples too and it would be beyond weird of one of them divorced or split up. I hope you and DH can manage to be there for them both without feeling too in the middle.

Hopie i hope everything is OK with you!

I had a nice bath but started to get a headache earlier and then fell asleep watching Netflix so I'm going to bed properly now. I wrote on my journal that despite the scare I'm still feeling positive and that everything will be okay this time, hope my gut is right! Night night all xx


----------



## hopie2015

So happy to see all the happy evening updates!
SO awesome Blu!!! So, so awesome!! :) Hope you can get lots of r&r in now these days before your new job.
Excellent Jaspie-- go with that positive gut feeling. Gut feelings are always right!
Thanks Bernie-- having that attitude sure does help a ton. Just hard for me to keep at all times. :) Sorry about your good friends.. That's tough. Have they tried couples counseling? Perhaps that could help.
Fit- hope you're having a great evening.

I am very upset for eating a half gallon of ice cream today..yes, half gallon. I have no pg excuse. Haven't done that in many years. Oh well! Going to relax with some yoga now. :) Take care~


----------



## Blu10

Hi my lovelies, how are we? Apologies for the quick update last night.
Fit I love yhe idea of sonographer writing down the gender for you and OH yo find out together, what do you think? 
Hopie how are your parents? Hope youre ok and are getting some time with DF. Dont worry about the ice cream &#128521;
any update on the spotting Jaspie? Hope you got a good sleep and the headache has gone.
Bernie i hope you get to go crib shopping this weekend, too exciting.
Ive had a lovely morning, met some friends for brekki then did some shopping. Managed to get myself some maternity jeggings and leggings, 2 matetnity bras and a nice top and after hearing babies heartbeat yesterday thought it was time I bought him/her something. I got 3 vests and sleepsuits which are white with little lemon and mint stars/animals on. Totally adorable and im actually starting to think we may be on team pink this time although id be more than happy with two boys after everything thats happened. 
I hope everyones having a fab wednesday xxx &#128515;


----------



## jaspie

Hopie don't worry about the icecream! It won't hurt! 

Blu i love the sound of those little bits you bought for baby blu. Too cute. I can't wait to buy something for this baby though that's a long way off yet! How long til you find out the gender? I think team pink for you too :pink:

It's just cm still no actual blood, this morning and afternoon was just tan cm then i wiped brown ewcm again so i hope that it's all ok. I guess there's some old blood somewhere that's coming out in my cm. I'm not phased by seeing brown now, though i do wish it would stop. But I'm not going to worry unless it goes red especially since I feel sick as a dog. It's getting worse everyday atm I've had almost all day nausea today and my boobs are really sore so at the moment I'm not too worried. Hope it gets lost asap! A week tomorrow til my scan!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Morning ladies! I think I am getting my first pregnancy cold, blech!

Hopie don't worry about the ice cream - great job on the yoga afterwards!!

Bernie sorry to hear about your friends' marital problems. Hopefully they can still work it out. Marriage can be tough, but I wouldn't think divorce would be a walk in the park either. :-/

Blu enjoy your time off! Cute that you bought some little outfits for Baby Blu! So glad about the heartbeat too. It will be fun to see if you're right about being team pink!! 

Jaspie how are you? Hoping the spotting has tapered off. I think your instincts are right and Baby J is doing great. :)

Hee, I don't think I'll be able to stand not looking at the screen during the u/s but I plan to shop after and buy some boy or girl clothing for DH to unwrap as my reveal. He really wants a boy, so if we are team blue I might wrap the clothing in pink tissue paper to fake him out, ha ha.


----------



## jaspie

Haha fit that's a brilliant idea! You have to do that! Can't wait to find out what you're having. I'm thinking boy for you! :blue:


----------



## hopie2015

Jaspie- that is great and great attitude! Glad to hear you are feeling even sicker.. as awful as that feels for me to say. :) Yes, just old blood from somewhere and is very normal to happen early on. 

Blu- soo cute the newborn outfits you bought! What are maternity jeggings? Glad you had fun shopping. So Jaspie and I both have felt it's a girl...and well, all of us on this board were right about the feelings of all getting pg so quickly. So we're keeping with our gut feelings -- team pink for you! :) How long til you find out?

Fit- that is hilarious!! What a clever idea! Do it! Yes, sure would be hard to not look yourself while in the room. What day is that u/s?

Hope you're doing great today Bernie.

Thanks for asking about my parents..just got back wth mom from cardiac rehab-- she walked for 20 minutes and we received potentially amazing news that my dad might be released from hospital very soon. *fingers crossed*. 
Have a wonderful day, all! xxxxx


----------



## jaspie

Hopie!!! I'm so happy for you! It sounds like your parents are coming on so much! Amazing news :) it's been a long time coming but I think this is the start of things looking up for you. Yay!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Hopie im so pleased about your news.... hopefully your luck is changing now.
Jaspie i think youre right it sounds like old blood from implantation. What yourr getting now is what i keep getting its almost rust coloured, i just hate wearing big pants! I cant wait to hear about your scan!
Bernie in sorry your friends are considering divorce and really hope they work something out. Marriage sure is tough at times. I had a period with DH two years ago where i just couldnt see a future but we managed to work it out. 
Fit i think you could be team blue too, whens the scan? Im so tempted to book one another 4 weeks feels forever away. I luv your shopping idea... esp the pink paper. Hope you get your boy (boys rock!!) Xx


----------



## bernie86

Hi ladies! so glad to see all the positive updates! Im glad you are all doing well! Hopie thats wonderful news about your parents! blu im so glad its at least tapering off, hopefully it will be done soon. Jaspie so glad to hear that you still have good feelings about this baby, because I learned after the last loss to trust my gut! So I really do think everything will be great on your scan next week! fit cant wait to hear what you are having!!! im feeling boy for you! I think we will have two boys and two girls between us!! Thank you all for the well wishes for our friends! yesterday was a very stressful day concerning that but ended up going pretty well. I had to be the friend that held her accountable and challenged her decisions because everyone else is just being her cheerleader when I feel like someone has to defend their marriage! but anyway it went great so was so receptive to me being so blunt and honest and I realized that our friendship is strong if she could take all the hard truth. I got her to agree to one counseling session and I feel like no matter what happens at least they will get a chance to understand each other and I respect her more for that. And now I dont feel in the middle anymore,Thank God! :)


----------



## Blu10

Hey Bernie I am so pleased that you were able to be honest with your friend, it sounds as though your advice was useful too. Hows baby B doing? Bet your feeling proper kicks now?xx


----------



## jaspie

Glad you could be honest with your friend, sounds like she needed it. Good for them going to a counselling session too. You've done well! Ahh i really hope I'm right or I will never trust my instinct again! A week today until my scan :D eeeek!


----------



## bernie86

Thanks girls! Baby B is doing well, and I feel quite a bit of movement but nothing yet that has made me say yup definite kick. when I lay down and put my hand on my belly I can feel slight movement, so we are definitely getting there. Hubby is anxious to feel a real kick but he has felt him push out and make my tummy hard in one spot and then move away. He will be half baked tmw! cant wait for your scan Jaspie! we need to see that little nugget!


----------



## jaspie

Happy 20 weeks Bernie!!! &#127881;&#128153;&#127881;
It's lovely you're feeling movement and the kicks won't be long, i can't wait for OH to feel them too. Such a special experience! 
Woke up super early and now can't get back to sleep booo. Happy Friday though! I've got a busy weekend at a festival in Bristol staying with our friends. My best friends already know so they're going to help me hide not drinking from everyone else who I'm sure won't be looking too closely at me anyway! I could do with a weekend in though but we have Monday off at least. Hoping we'll come home on Sunday so we have all of Monday at home. What do you all have planned for the weekend?


----------



## Blu10

Morning girlies!! How is it Friday already?!? This week has flown by.
Happy half way Bernie, Im so excited for us all. Our babies will be here before we know it! &#9786;
Jaspie has the brown CM stopped? Keep thinking positive hunni, cant wait to hear about your scan next week.
As for me, Im still having very sparse brown CM but last night had almost orange egg white CM, very odd. Im going to have a chilled morning whilst DS is at nursery - we then have his leavers party/ graduation this afternoon which will be cute. 
Tomorrow im meeting some work friends with our kiddies in the morning for a big picnic and rounders then were out with different friends and the kiddies kiddies at a fun day tomorrow afternoon. Sunday will definitely be a chilled day before starting my new job eeeeeeek!!
Hope you have a fab time at the festival Jaspie.... are you 7 weeks now?xx


----------



## jaspie

I'll be 7 weeks on Sunday Blu and so far today cm is back to clear! I guess I'll know more once I've walked to work but this is the best it's looked in days so hopefully it's stopped! 
Sounds like a nice weekend blu! It would be nice if your cm got back to normal too! You've definitely had your share! Ooh not long til your new job now, you looking forward to starting?


----------



## Blu10

I am Jaspie, the first month will be induction so probably wont get to do much but looking forward to getting stuck in now! Glad CM is normal again, dont want to tempt fate but no brown here so far today so really hope its starting to come to an end here too! Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you guys! I sure do hope and pray luck is changing now for the better. Just going with the flow, as much as the flow sucks at times!! And hoping for the best. I'm just so grateful for every morning my mom wakes up -- we are now 3 months post surgery!!

Nice going Bernie with the talk with your friend. You are one true friend and so is she, as she was able to take the truth well. Being blunt with her and honest was so brave of you and great they are going to a counseling session. I hope it helps.

Jaspie- so excited for your scan next week! Glad you're feeling nice and positive!! Like Blu said - you all will be with your babies before you know it. Time really does go so fast. Hope you have fun away this weekend with friends.

Blu- you are busy-- I hope also you get a good, restful Sunday in before your new job starts. Sure hope also that was the end of the bleeding for you..Now that you are later on in second tri, hopefully it has stopped for good. Is your appetite better now?

Fit- how are you??

Finally the sun is out here. DF will probably be away at his dad's this wknd, so just another chill, quiet weekend for me again helping mom!

Have a great weekend all! xxx


----------



## bernie86

Glad to hear you ladies have nice weekend plans! enjoy them! I dont know about you all but it has felt like the never ending week! Hubby and I are hopefully having a productive weekend! he has work to do in the yard thats being remodeled and I have a whole lot I want to organize! I think we will be getting the crib sunday which will be very nice! My 15 yr old brother will be staying with us this week, which I love but Im definitely going to have to hit up costco in order to feed that ravenous growing teenager!:wacko: haha Take care ladies!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie so glad to hear things are going better for your parents. Really hoping this is the start of a happier chapter for you and your parents.

Bernie that's great you were able to speak honestly to your friend - that is the mark of a true friendship! Hope the counseling helps them. Happy almost 20 week birthday Baby Jameson!!

Jaspie can't wait to hear about your scan (only 6 days!!) and see pics if Baby J. :)

Blu hope this is the end to the bleeding - you definitely deserve to be finished with it! Sounds like your new job is going to be great too.

My belly has been so huge I wore maternity pants yesterday and bought 2 more pairs of pants, a top and a dress (on sale for $10 each!!) but today my belly seems to have shrunk again. :haha: Oh well.

We're telling my inlaws about Baby Fit today! We found out DH's step brother and his wife have been TTC for several months so hopefully they will still be happy for us...I'm sure it will happen for them soon and then our kids will be the same age.

Have a great weekend all!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Wow girls...after 5 months of waiting I finally got a call to say our first baby's autopsy report is ready. Spoke to the genetic counselor and baby was a boy like DH and I were so sure of. And the big shocker, baby DIDN'T have a chromosomal abmormality - he was suffering from renal failure and a malformed bladder and anus. He also had a heart condition that we never knew about before today. However he was measuring right on track for his gestational age.

They don't know why he was so sick but there is nothing that stands out to say DH or I are carriers of anything genetically. I told them I'm pregnant again and they said it's reassuring that all looked well at the 12 week anatomy scan. They want to monitor my pregnancy though, so I'll be seeing them for my 18 week u/s, which means I'll probably get a level 3 u/s, which is good. I'm glad to be under their care as they are the best hospital in the province.

Sorry for the novel! Still processing the unexpected turn this day has taken.


----------



## jaspie

Fit I'm so glad that you finally got some answers about your first baby. It must feel like a weight has been lifted. Poor little thing xx Glad you are under such good care as well I'm sure that will only reassure you more. Great news that neither you or DH are carriers of anything too, I'm sure that's a relief. How are you feeling about the news?

Ooh Bernie it's exciting you're getting the crib! Must be crazy thinking baby Jameson will really be sleeping in there! Have a nice time with your brother hope he doesn't eat you out of house and home!

Hopie i can't believe it's been 3 months since your mum's surgery. I have everything crossed that this is the start of your luck changing! You deserve happiness so much.

Blu hope your cm actually is back to normal now and that damn bleeding is giving you a break. 

I had a bit of a meltdown yesterday. After no spotting at all yesterday it started again at lunchtime and was slightly more and darker brown rather than tan cm. I was panicking it was going to develop to red but it hasn't, and still isn't reaching my liner it's only when i wipe and my symptoms are still going strong so i guess i have to believe and trust that all is okay until i have my scan on Thursday. I guess if there's old blood from implantation that needs to come our i just have to suck it up and let my body do its job. I'm feeling a bit more rational today. 

We're off to bristol in a few hours. Hope you all have fabulous weekends xx


----------



## Blu10

Morning beauties &#128512;gorge day here!
Fit im so glad you finally got some answers and its great that they're keeping an extra eye on you too. I'm sure your beautiful angel baby is looking after baby fit for you too.
Jaspie the brown cm is a nightmare isn't it. Even if it does turn red try not to stress. I had bright red bleeding and all was fine. Have a great weekend in Bristol.
Hope you both have fab weekends Bernie and Hopie.
All is well her, I had slightly discoloured CM yesterday and overnight but nothing so far today so I do feel it may be coming to an end, I'm so ready for that after nearly 8 weeks of bleeding\ spotting! Not sure I'll ever feel confident enough to go out without a liner on though and I really hate 'big pants'. I'm looking forward too our day out today, it will be a busy one but should be nice.
I need to try and grab some maternity trousers tomorrow as my uniforms for my new job haven't arrived yet. Feeling nervous now and panicking that they will hate me already in view of me being preggers when I start &#128533; hopefully I can prove myself in the four months I'll be there.
Have a fab weekend everyone xx


----------



## jaspie

Glad it's hopefully coming to an end Blu! Try not to worry about your colleagues, i know I'd be the same but I'm sure they will all be lovely. Most people are decent people and would understand why you've taken the job, you won't be off for long in the long run. If all goes well there you'll be giving them years of service and mat leave will be a tiny drop in the ocean. Hope you have a great weekend xx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Jaspie xx


----------



## Blu10

Morning my lovelies, hope you all had a wonderful weekend?
Our weekend was super but went far too fast and now here we are gettung ready for my first day in my new job eeeeeeeek!! I woke up to a funny lopsided bump as baby has decided he/she quite likes to lie on the left side under my belly button &#128522;
I had great news yesterday, my friend who lost her baby after me is now expecting again so we will be due a few months apart! 
I hope you all have a happy monday, its absolutely pouring down here today xx


----------



## jaspie

Good luck for your first day Blu!! Hope it all goes well and looking forward to hearing all about it. Congratulations to your friend that's wonderful news! &#128522; 
It's raining here too but i have the day off today so am still in bed! Weekend at the festival was fun but very tiring, i pulled off pretending to drink though! No spotting all day that day until about 11pm despite all the walking and dancing so I was happy. 
Cm is now alternating between white and tan now which is a bit better i guess. Still some brown when it's tan too. My sore boobs disappeared yesterday morning and i panicked and thought for sure if i even get to my scan on Thursday it will definitely be bad news with the spotting too. But then they came back in the afternoon and I felt so sick i struggled to eat anything so then i felt more positive again. Rollercoaster! :wacko: 7w1d today and scan is 3 sleeps away on Thursday eeek. Excited and scared! Didn't have the sickness last time so I'm cautiously hopeful this time is different!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all!
Glad you all had great weekends. Blu- wishing you all the best in your new job. Forgive me, but I've forgotten- what exactly is your new position you will be doing?
Fit- what a rollercoaster of a day that must have been when you received the news on the autopsy. A baby boy- just like you both had thought. Very good the doctor said you both are not carriers of anything chromosomally, and so great you and baby are being monitored so well by the best hospital around you..I'm glad you feel a lot of reassurance from that. I still have to go to the doctor to get the genetic testing results and find out what happened. I am anxious to find out, just need to find time to get to the city to my doctor. 
Glad you are feeling good. I feel nothing but positive for you guys!!
Bernie- how is the crib? :) Hope you had a great and relaxing weekend. 

Jaspie- only natural to have a meltdown and to feel anxious about Thursday's scan. Glad you are feeling good and positive today. Just 'pray, hope and don't worry'.. Or try not to worry too much, at least. :) 
Symptoms come and go and yes, good you are feeling sick! Still sounds like old blood and it sounds like you're doing great!
Great job having fun and faking the drinking! :)

I'm going to try some mindfulness meditation today. I've never suffered from anxiety.. I've had some depressed times but nothing like this. It all started with nightmare stressful job last year, then the m/c and then both parents falling ill. I never knew how terrible anxiety is and am determined to help it without trying medication first! (though my sister dropped off kolonopin for me last night, because I kept having heart palpitations!)

Anyway, hoping and praying for a great week for all of us and lots of positive news! :) xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Evening ladies, not only did I survive day 1 but I also loved it! Im sure once ive settled in it will all be ace, feel really optimistic.
Oh jaspie i bet you cant wait for thursday now, it will be such a relief to see bubba on your ultrasound &#128077; i hear you on the CM.... ive gone from brown to tan for 3 whole days so i also hope its a positive sign for you.
Hopie i think the mindfulness and anxiety management sounds a great idea. I bet you cant wait to see the back of 2015, what a blooming year. I work as a clinical nurse specialist for patients with terminal illnesses, such a rewarding job, i love it. How are your parents?
I just went to start tea and forgot to take my chicken out the freezer until this morning so its still pretty frozen - might be a takeaway night tonight &#128521;


----------



## bernie86

Hi ladies! glad to hear you had nice weekends! fit Im so glad you finally got some answers about your last pregnancy. I really think that helps with closure, and can help with this current pregnancy. Blu so glad you enjoyed your first day on the job! Jaspie- it may feel like forever but thursday will be here before you know it and you will get to see your baby happy and healthy. feeling loss of symptoms is scary, but really we should enjoy the brief moments with out because they will be back in full force before you know it.
I had a nice, productive weekend, but again no crib! my hubby and FIL were in full force working on the back yard this weekend... I think they are starting to feel the Oct. deadline. So I couldnt tear him away,but I did some serious organizing in the house and cleared out all of our things that accumulated in the "spare Room" so now when the curtains for the babys room come tmw I will get those hung and hopefully we can get furniture next week! maybe hahaha Then I can do my favorite part and start art projects for the room!
:)


----------



## Blu10

Do you have a theme for babies room Bernie? X


----------



## jaspie

Glad the first day went well blu! It sounds really positive! Glad your cm is clearing up too, nothing here yet at all today just normal cm so fx.

Hopie I think the mindfulness will help, i used to suffer from anxiety and it is really horrible. Heart palpitations are very unnerving too. Hope the mindfulness works for you.

Good on you Bernie for organising the house! With the room clear and the curtains hung it'll be perfect for putting the furniture in next weekend!


----------



## bernie86

No real theme, im keeping it pretty neutral with light grey and white and a touch of blue accents. I dont know what I want to put on the walls quite yet, but When I find it ill probably just paint or draw it myself. What about you guys, any plans for theme?


----------



## Blu10

Sounds good Bernie. No plans yet were hoping to find out team blue or pink in 3 weeks so will decide then.
Think ive felt baby move a few times today x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls!

Blu glad you're enjoying your new job! It sounds very rewarding and I admire you for being able to do something that sounds so difficult emotionally. Reminds me of the nurses who delivered my angel - the kindest people you could ever meet despite working in a ward where they deal with nothing but dead and dying babies.

Bernie it sounds like Jameson's room is coming along nicely!

Jaspie can't believe you get to meet Baby J for the first time tomorrow!!! Can't wait to hear about it.

How is everything with you Hopie?

I am tired of being away every weekend. We are home this weekend and then gone again the next to my cousin's wedding. My MIL is going to come to the gender ultrasound with me, so that should be fun.


----------



## Blu10

Hey girls, how long until your scan fit? Hopefully Ill know in 3 weeks eeeeek!
Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrrow Jaspie. 
Hope everyone else is well.

Xx


----------



## jaspie

Thanks girls xx my scan is at 6.15pm so i have to wait all day booooo! But this time tomorrow I'll know the outcome! Eeek!
Tan cm is only a little in the mornings the last couple of days, then just normal cm all day. Hoping this is a good sign. Gone off food this week, I'm getting hunger pains and nausea but don't fancy anything so have to force something bland. All I've eaten the last few days is toast and butter, potatoes, cereal and soup. Meh!

Jameson's room sounds lovely and calming. I've no idea for theme yet, it's still sinking in I'm even pregnant haha! 

Fit i hear you on the busy weekends, we're away loads atm too. I just want a weekend at home too! Enjoy this weekend, our weekend in is the following week.

Blu yay for movement! So exciting!! Hope your first week is going well :)


----------



## hopie2015

That's is great, Jaspie! Sure sounds excellent and we all are looking forward to hearing about tomorrow! Good you are managing to eat at least a few things. Thank you -- sure hope the mindfulness works.. I can't do it more than 20 seconds without my mind wandering! :)

Blu- what an amazingly rewarding career you have! I remember way back you said something about nursing, but I didn't realize your specialty. I went to school for nursing right after college but failed chemistry so I dropped out! I regret not trying harder and having a more rewarding career. Corporate America has worn me out for good!
Are you up on your feet most of the day? So glad you love all your new co-workers and your new job!

Bernie- your plans of the colors for nursery sound lovely. Have fun with the art projects. I wish I were more artistic like that!

Fit- so glad for you that you have a weekend home for once before your next wedding. I'm sure it has been exhausting. Nice that your MIL is going to your scan since your hubby can't. You get along pretty well with her, right? I know what you mean by the kindest people ever in the nurses you met at the hospital. I had the same experience. After coming off a horrible year at that time of working with and for finance s*it asses from hell(sorry!) meeting all of those incredibly kind nurses renewed my faith in humanity!!

Best of luck Jaspie-- soo excited for you. 
I had ONE hour of sleep last night..so hope to nap now. I have such an exciting life!
xxxx


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Hopie! Eeeeek!! How come you only had an hours sleep last night? Enjoy your nap! Hope everything is still good with you and your parents are doing well xx


----------



## Blu10

Oh I love it Hopie, definitely rewarding! I previously worked in a hospital but this job involves seeing people at home so my day will be variable. Hope you managed to get some sleep.

Two lots of news here.....
1) no bleeding since fri and now my CM is creamy! Yayyyyy
2) baby Blu has definitely been wriggling the last 2 days &#9786;


----------



## jaspie

Yay Blu for no more bleeding and creamy cm being back! Yes!! And double yay for a wiggly baby blu!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi!
Jaspie- how are you? I believe with the time difference, you must have had your scan a few hours ago? Thinking of you!
Blu- that is truly an amazing career and amazing news from you!!! :)))


----------



## jaspie

Hey guys! Yes i did and all was perfect! We saw our teeny tiny baby with a strong heartbeat! Super happy and relieved! :cloud9:

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20150716_190407_zpshhclyuvb.jpg


----------



## Blu10

Amazing news hunni xxx


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie! so glad to hear all is well with the babe! I hope that helps give you a little relaxation with the weekend coming up! :) Hope everyone is doing good! I've been super busy at work and then entertaining and feeding a teenage boy after is very exhausting! at least hes helping me around the house and with the furbabies like a good brother :)


----------



## hopie2015

AMAZING! SOO happy for you Jaspie!! Hope you feel nice and relaxed and you guys have a great weekend!! 

Bernie- that is great your little bro is helping around the house. My niece at that age won't lift a finger! Very good of him. I can imagine your food bill is going up with him there. :) Have a great weekend!

Fit- how are you? Blu- wishing you a great weekend and congrats on finishing your first week and awesome new job!

I'm hoping to get back to the city tomorrow night. Seriously considering crashing a wedding..Yep, need to have some fun finally-- I haven't really been out since February!! See, my parents got invited to a once-in-a-lifetime million dollar wedding. They don't really know people like this. :) But the owner of my dad's company invited him and the girl is marrying some sports team owner. It's at amazing hotel in the city. Sadly my parents can't go. But I am thinking -- sneak into the cocktail hour?
I've always wanted to crash a wedding. My old best friend and I used to have fun crashing parties all the time. :)
It is also O time, but I am sorta scared to try again. I guess because all that has been going on has left me so stressed. 
So not sure on that, but pretty sure I will get decked out for once and crash the wedding.

Talk to you all on Monday as long as I am not in jail! :)
Have wonderful weekends!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's awesome Jaspie, so happy for you!!!

Hopie you should totally crash that wedding, that sounds like so much fun!

Bernie that's nice that your brother is helping you around the house but yes teenagers can be exhausting.

Blu that's so great that you're feeling movement!!

Feeling pretty upset myself. Went to meet the genetic doctor and counselor to go over my angel's autopsy yesterday and it was awful. They have no answers whatsoever so the doctor gave us up to a 25% reoccurance rate. He made me feel like my pregnancy is doomed even though everything has been going really well and it has been nothing like the last time. And yet they're not doing the level 2 ultrasound until mid August so I have an entire month to twist in the wind. Kind of wish I never went or told them that I'm pregnant again.


----------



## jaspie

Oh fit :hugs: if there was a reoccurrence surely it would've been picked up by now as you've already had your 12 week scan? Everything is going perfectly and it sounds like this "counsellor" is not very good at his job, 25% does seem high but I'm sure that's worst case scenario, even if it was 25% that still 75% chance everything is perfect. So sorry he's made you worry. Don't forget that everything is going perfectly this time and whatever he said can't change that :hugs:

Hopie you should definitely crash the wedding! Sounds amazing! Hope you have an amazing time. And exciting you're thinking of trying again! It is scary but will be so worth it xx

Bernie glad your bro is being so helpful despite eating you out of house and home &#128514;

Blu hope your first week went well? How's everything going? 

We've got a 30th bday party tomorrow so more pretending to drink for me! But tonight is relaxing and we're going to get fish and chips, I'm super excited as been off food lately but salty chips are one of my good foods!


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you Jaspie and Fit!

Fit- I'm finding myself incredibly mad with the genetic counselor. I agree with Jaspie. I thought last week the doctor said the cause was not hereditary -- so a reoccurance rate really wouldn't be involved? I guess I am just confused. I am so sorry you didn't receive better support from them like you should have for your current pregnancy, which as Jaspie well said, is going 100% perfectly well. Even if this schmuck is correct on a 25% chance (where are his facts to fully explain that statistic even?), there is a 75% chance of a perfectly healthy pregnancy. And all signs point clearly to a 75%+ higher chance of a healthy baby. So remember those high numbers and try to have a nice, relaxing weekend as you so well deserve. How dare he make you feel the way he did. Try to put the asses' comments out of your mind. Everything is looking perfect with baby. Perhaps next week you can talk to your doctor about the comments made during your appointment today and that will rest your mind easier?
Take good care. Praying for you and trust that all will be well. (some counselors just plain suck!)


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies, had an amazing time last night for my leaving doo but have woken up to lots of fresh bleeding again and Im feeling really nervous about it. Ive not bled for a week and to have bright red again is really worrying so i think I might ring the hospital this morning for some advice, I also feel a little bit crampy today, will keep you posted x


----------



## jaspie

Good luck at the hospital if you end up going in, I'd ask for a scan for reassurance if you can. It's so scary to see it doesn't matter if you've become used to it you should still get reassurance. Did the mw agree to keeping a closer eye on you when you asked? Try not to worry, am sure baby Blu is doing just fine in there but it would be good to get some answers on exactly what it is.


----------



## jaspie

Ps feeling crampy is probably your uterus being irritated by the bleeding rather than anything else xx


----------



## Blu10

Thanks Jaspie, I panicked as it was fresh blood but has now settled and gone brownish again and the discomfort has eased do going to rest up. Rang the hospital and she said if it doesnt settle they will see me x


----------



## jaspie

Glad it's settled down now. Even though you're used to it it's still scary. Did they ever give you a reason for it before? Was it a SCH?


----------



## Blu10

She said there was an area of bleed in a separate area to baby but was non commital as to whether its a SCH, even when I asked directly. For it to have gone on for so long now I presume it must be though? Just wish it would sod off now, wish I could enjoy this pregnancy especially as it will hopefully be my last if all goes to plan. How are you?x


----------



## jaspie

Well hopefully if they see you again you get a proper diagnosis. Hope you get to enjoy your pregnancy asap! I'm ok ta, just tired, nauseous and off food. Got an appointment to have my eyebrows done this morning and then later we're going to a 30th birthday party. Got a curry to eat at the party later which may be a challenge! Have you got plans today?


----------



## Blu10

Oooh i totally went off curry when having DS but Im liking it this time &#128077;
Hope you have fun at the party. No plans as such here, im going to have a soak in the bath now then i need to pop to the supermarket for a fee bits. Think ill visit my parents later then have a chilled night with DH tonight. I didnt get in until 1.30am and DS got up at 6 so i think a siesta may be in order later if DS naps &#128521;


----------



## hopie2015

Hi! How is everyone doing?
Jaspie- I hope you had a great time at the 30th bash. Were you able to eat the curry? Blu- just saw your post from the other day.. I sure hope the bleeding has subsided. How was it today? I know you must just want to relax and enjoy this pregnancy and it is beyond frustrating for you. From what I had read about SCH, it sure sounds like it. Maybe after this next appt. dr. can be certain that is what it is? 
I hope everyone had a great, restful weekend. I didn't crash the million dollar wedding at the Pierre. :( Came down with bad tummy troubles..sure due to stress. Got to city yesterday with DF and had amazing fun, relaxing time finally and feel much better! :))


----------



## Blu10

Hey Hopie, im so glad you managed to get some time with DF, sounds just what the doctor ordered.
Ive had no more fresh bleeding but have had the brown yucky cm again for two days, its so frustrating and can see it being an ongoing issue. My next scan is a few weeks ago so i have everythibg crossed that all is ok!
How were your weekends Jaspie and Bernie?
X


----------



## jaspie

Hopie glad you had a fun weekend with DF! So great to hear! 

Blu glad it's tailed off now. What date is your next scan? How's your job going?

My weekend was good but tiring. I felt sick at the party but tried a bite of curry and then realised i was starving so i ate a small portion and it was nice! We didn't get in til 2am which wrecked me i was shattered. Still tired now despite 9hrs sleep last night! Roll on the weekend, finally a weekend with no plans and cannot wait!!

Hope you're both well Fit and Bernie!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

3 more days until I find out if Baby Fit is a girl or a boy!! Eek! DH is feeling boy but not sure if that's just wishful thinking on his part. I'd be so thrilled with either but if we're team blue I'll be scared for our baby because that damn doctor said the baby could be more at risk if another boy - but again he has no evidence of this, he just seems to enjoy scaring the crap out of me!

Hopie sorry you didn't get to crash the wedding but so glad you and DF had a fun night out in the city! What did you end up doing?

Jaspie sorry you're so tired (I feel your pain) but glad you get a weekend at home!! We're off to a wedding 4 hours away, sigh.

Blu glad the bleeding is tapering off. Have you felt much more movement from Baby Blu? I have an anterior placenta so probably won't feel anything anytime soon.

Bernie hope you had a nice weekend!


----------



## hopie2015

Blu that is good the fresh blood is gone. Sorry again you have to still deal with it. I remember a friend telling me of her sister who still got monthly periods all through her pregnancy. Everything was just fine though. So yes, trust all is fine with baby as the doctor said and your next visit and scan should put your mind at ease more.

Great Jaspie you got to eat! Sometimes can't feel the hunger until actually start eating, huh? You must be beat and glad you have a no-plans weekend to enjoy and rest. I got my first 9 hours sleep last night too. Most I've had in 5 months but seriously I feel soo tired still!

Fit- wow- just 3 more days until you find out..So excited for you guys! Yes- where is that idiot doctor's proof of what he said? There is none! 
Yes, I am bummed I didn't make more effort when not feeling well and crash that million dollar wedding. Oh well!

Hope you're great, Bernie.

I'm trying an appt. now with that counselor I saw during the winter. I have trouble paying so much $$ but figure I could use some pro help!

Take good care! xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Evening my buddies!
Hopie im thrilled that youre seeking some help, I hope you find it useful.
Jaspie the party sounds like fun, I was also knackered after my late night on friday so feel your pain. Hows the nausea? 
Fit i totally cant believe you find out if youre team pink or blue un 3 days- eeeeeeek! After a perfect 12 week scan hopefully there is nothing to stress about and baby Fit will be perfect! &#128077;
Bernie I hope you bought a crib?
As for me, the job is going great, im really enjoying it and learning loads. I popped into EPAC today as I was working next door, they checked babies hb which was perfect at 160 althoughy the little monkey kept moving away from the doppler so the nurse was playing chase the baby haha. Just glad all is well. I now have rusty coloured CM again but i can deal with that. I think ill be on pelvic rest for the entire pregnancy, Ill be too terrified to DTD again! Hope everyone had a lovely day xx


----------



## bernie86

Hi Ladies! glad to hear you all had nice but busy weekends! We spent time with my family which was nice but kind of a head ache at the same time ( you know how that goes) I've been a LOT more moody this week and I cant take ppl treating me like I'm handicapped and asking me as I'm eating if I'm allowed to have that.And I get asked multiple times daily how I'm feeling... and they probably care but do they really want to hear, Im fine but excuse me while I go pee for the 200th time. Im just thankful Im not usually this cranky! ANYWAY I just needed to rant :) hope the spotting comes to a stop blu, that would be so annoying. Jaspie, Im so glad you are able to eat a little... just remember that part doesnt last forever.fit, I cant wait to hear what you are having!!! but Im going to guess a boy! Hopie, Im so glad you had a nice time with DF you guys need to keep having nights like that!


----------



## hopie2015

Thanks Bernie. It did feel so great finally!
Sorry certain people were giving you a headache. :) You are lucky as you really very rarely do get cranky. Hope you're having a relaxing week!

Blu- that is great you were able to stop by next door and your mind was put at ease. Yayy!! I guess yes, just expect the on and off slight bleeding - a pain to put up with for sure, but trust and know it is totally separate from baby and baby is safe and sound and healthy.

Jaspie- how are you feeling? Still tired I bet but hopefully you are able to eat more foods this week?

Fit- we're all excited for you -- 2 more days!

Beautiful day here. Enjoy it everyone! :)


----------



## jaspie

Hey guys, hope you're all ok. I'm 8+3 and struggling a bit this week as it's around 8 or 9 weeks when things went wrong last time. Symptoms are less today and although I know they can come and go I'm feeling really doom and i just want the next couple of weeks over with. I always knew this bit would be hard though so i am trying not to read into every little thing but its hard and it's freaking me out. My scan has changed to 4th Aug so a couple of days earlier so that's good. Praying for another good scan.

Hopie how are you doing? Did you get an appointment booked with the counsellor? 

Fit I'm so excited you get to find out if it's a boy or a girl so soon! Can't wait to hear!

Blu so glad baby blu is doing well in there, so good you can just pop into epau and get reassurance. 

Bernie i can imagine being treated as if handicapped very annoying! I can also imagine certain people doing it to me too...hope your rant helped!


----------



## Blu10

Hey all, Im glad your scans been moved forward Jaspie and sorry youre worried. I found 8-10 weeks really hard even before the bleeding started so totally get how you feel but all the signs are good and i bet by the end of the week you feel crap again &#128521;
How did the appointment go Hopie?
All ok here, bleeding gone and CM is normal coloured again but still needing a liner as theres stacks of it yak!
Just got into bed and baby is lying awkward again little monkey, got lots of pressure right above my pubic bone x


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Blu, these weeks are so hard. It doesn't help that my old due date is bang in between my 10w and 12w scans! If everything goes well it'll be great but if not it'll be double whammy of terribleness. You're right though i feel sick and off food again today so hopefully everything is ok so far! Can't wait to be out of 1st tri with my lovely scan pics of my healthy baby. That's the dream. 

Little monkey baby blu! Are you able to sleep when they're lying funny like that?


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends-
Jaspie- I'm really sorry you're feeling as you described. It is totally normal. The 8-10 week time is naturally going to be the most difficult since what we experienced during that time. As you know symptoms come and go so try best not to worry too much about less symptoms today and hopefully you have more of an appetite to eat more. Good your scan was moved up a few days. Just keep the faith and trust all will be well. 'Pray, hope and don't worry' sure is easier said that done but helps me most days! Keep your mind focused on that future scan picture you will soon receive of your healthy baby!

Blu- glad no bleeding today. Hopefully baby moves over to a more comfortable position for you! How's second week of new job? Busy, I bet.

Fit- your appt. is tomorrow, right?

Appt. with counselor went well.. I'm going to keep at it for a while. Try to beat this depression without meds. She said it is normal to be feeling down since what was to be my due date is coming up and well, with all that happened this winter and spring I don't think I fully grieved the loss.
I'm keeping a vision of next spring time..if it is for me, naturally, via surrogate or adoption - we all will have our healthy little babies with us! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie try not to worry, I'm sure everything is wonderful with Baby J!! I worried too at 8-9 weeks though so I understand. I still worry, so I guess it never completely goes away but the first trimester is definitely the worst. Have you thought about getting a doppler? I was able to find Baby Fit from 9 weeks 3 days and it definitely helped keep me sane until my 12 week scan. I know not everyone can find a heartbeat so early though.

Blu glad you got to go in and hear Baby Blu's heartbeat. So neat that you're feeling movement!

Bernie sorry family was getting on your nerves...I am frequently cranky so it sounds like you are doing better with your moods than me!

Hopie hope the counseling goes well...it's a drag that it's so expensive though. I had the opposite problem - mine was free but the location and hours were not convenient, especially with my work schedule.

One more day before I find out if Baby Fit is a boy or girl!! Excited and nervous. DH says if we are team pink his hair will either turn gray or fall out from all the worry so he may have some gender disappointment if that is the case, especially since our angel was a boy.


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Hopie :) glad the counselling was good. I'm sure that's very true, with everything that happened afterwards i don't think you had time to grieve. I love it that you have a happy springtime envisioned for next year :)

Fit i have wondered about getting a doppler but i think it might stress me out if I couldn't find it. But then again if i can find it it will really help. I'm torn....I'm thinking i probably won't this early but i might after 12 weeks. So exciting you find out the gender tomorrow! So excited for you! :pink: :blue:


----------



## Blu10

Hey girls, lovely updates.
Jaspie your symptoms are so positive and losing after seeing a hb measuring right on schedule would be ultra unlucky, theres a much higher chance of baby J being scrummy. 
Hopie im glad you found counselling useful and hope yourr managing to get some me time. Have you considered the adoption process anymore?
Fit I cannot wait for your update tomorrow, how exciting. My anomoly scan is 2 weeks tomorrow and I cant wait to see baby and pray all is well. 
Week 2 of the new job is complete! Im off now until monday which is lovely and its our anniversary this weekend too. DH had gone out for the evening with work so im going to get DS into bed order a curry and watch one born every minute &#9786; bliss xx
Wishing you all a lovely friday, where are the weeks going x


----------



## jaspie

Happy Friday blu and everyone! Blu you evening yesterday sounds nice, hope you enjoyed! Fit can't wait for your update! 
Blu you were right I feel rough again :haha: must have been a lull in hormones before the next batch! 9 weeks on Sunday :D time is going fast.
On way home to a nice bath, something beige for tea and Netflix yeah!


----------



## Blu10

Wow 9 weeks already, nearly at 12 hun! Ive got to go to a wedding reception in this rain tonight and i have nothing that fits properly &#128545; im such a misery guts today.


----------



## bernie86

Woo hoo 9 weeks! those symptoms start going on and off so dont work jaspie! fit I cant wait to hear what you are having!!! blu Im sure whatever fits will look lovely, but I feel your pain! ps maternity pants are the best thing ever invented! im saving them for future thanksgivings and big meals hahaha. Hopie, hope you're having a nice week! 
Its been a hell of a week here! I made a mistake at work and made my boss a little angry and I was getting my punishment all week! lol we are headed to the lake for the weekend for my sister in laws birthday so I will have a chance to recharge. Have a good weekend all! fit dont keep us in suspense!


----------



## jaspie

I know! I'll breathe so much easier after 12 :) and probably even after my scan at 10+2! 
Hope you have a nice time tonight blu. Sorry you're having clothes stress. Not nice, hope you managed to find something you feel comfortable in :hugs:


----------



## hopie2015

Jaspie- so glad you sound great! I can't believe 9 weeks already. Like Blu said - where does the time go?! 12 will be here before you know it! Hope you get a nice, relaxing weekend in.
Blu- have fun at the reception tonight. Hope you found something comfie!
Glad you had a good night to yourself last night..with curry!
Bernie - we all sure make mistakes. Glad you have a weekend at lake to relax and recharge. Next week at work will be much better!

Fit- we all can't wait to hear from you!! Thinking of you!! I think you said your MIL is going with you today?

DF's nephew's h.s. graduation tomorrow...yippee..that means I get a day off and out of the house and lots and lots of wine will be flowing. I haven't drank in a while and need to BADLY!

Have great weekends everyone and take good care! :)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Will check in later but quick update -

We are TEAM BLUE!!!!!!!! :blue:

Bernie you were right again LOL.


----------



## jaspie

Team blue!!!! :blue: yay!! Over the moon for you fit!!! :wohoo:
Can't wait to hear more about your scan! 

Sooo....2 boys for our group so far...not long until you find out now blu!

Hopie enjoy the graduation and the wine :D have a fun day! Blu hope you had a good night in the end. Bernie that sucks about your boss, hope everything is okay now! Have a fantastic weekend at the lakes!


----------



## Blu10

Team Blue rocks Fit! Congratulations. I am so excited to know what we are having now but everyone seems to be leaning towards team pink and in fairness I am a little bit myself now too. 
How are you today Jaspie?
Bernie just tell the boss you have baby brain! Ha
Hopie enjoy the graduation and the vino &#128521; 
The reception was lovely, it was a crazy day yesterday, i also managed to crash my car, totally my fault and I was really angry with myself but the main thing is both cars were only slightly damaged and more importantly both the other driver and I were ok. 
Were off to do a spot of shopping soon, have a lovely weekend girls x


----------



## jaspie

Oh Blu nooo! Sorry about the car crash but glad everyone is unhurt and the cars are not too damaged. Will it take long to be fixed? Enjoy your shopping! I'm fine thanks Blu still the same which is good in my book :)


----------



## Blu10

Sounds fab Jaspie and not long until your next scan now either. Im not sure need to call my insurance on Monday, my car is driveable ive just cracked the front bumper and grill plate, so annoying!! 
Just got in from a nite on the tiles, hitting the sack now x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

After a busy wedding weekend I'm glad to be back home where we can hopefully stay for the next few weekends!

Blu sorry to hear you were in a fender bender, that is a drag. Glad no one was hurt and that neither vehicle was seriously damaged.

How are you feeling Jaspie, and how long until your next scan? It will be so amazing to see how much Baby J has grown.

Hopie I hope you had a great drunken wedding night out - if anyone deserves to let their hair down it is you, so I hope you indulged in both food and drink!

Bernie hope your boss is over your work mistake by tomorrow. Everyone messes up sometimes and I'm sure you do an amazing job the rest of the time, so I hope he cuts you some slack - everyone makes mistakes!

MIL and I had the most amazing time at the gender scan on Friday. Baby Fit has grown so much and was luckily wide awake for the scan, kicking, dancing, thumb sucking and gulping down amniotic fluid. :cloud9: And as you will see in one of the photos below, he even pointed at his boy parts for us - right before he grabbed them, typical male. :haha:

And the pink tissue paper totally tricked DH! As soon as he opened the gift bag and saw it he said "we're having a girl." Then he just burst out laughing when he pulled out all the baby boy clothes. Our son's name will be Thomas and his middle name Al. Thomas was DH's dad's name, and my dad's name is Alan and DH's grandpa's name was Albert, so the middle name will be for both of them.
 



Attached Files:







I'm a Boy!!.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7









Big Gulp2.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









4D2.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 6









Leg2.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jaspie

Ah fit what gorgeous pictures! Love the name too. Glad your run of busy weekends has come to an end too, you can relax now. Feels so good after being busy!

I've got my booking appointment this morning so that will be good. And a week and a day until my next scan! I can't wait to see how much they've grown! I'm having bad wisdom tooth pain for the last few days but it's got really bad now and was waking me up all night :( i think it's pericoronitis which is where it's only partially erupted and the flap of gum gets infected. I'm going to see the gp before the booking appt about something else so I'm going to see if she can prescribe antibiotics as I haven't registered with a dentist here yet. That's another job for today!


----------



## Blu10

So lovely Fit, DS's middle name is Thomas after my Grandad too. Your pics are fab, im on countdown now hopefully we will know in 11 days eeeeek.
Sorry about your tooth Jaspie, i ended up getting a few of mine out they cause nothing but grief! Hope the booking appointment goes well, first tri seems to be flying for you. 
Bernie good luck with the boss today and Hopie I hope the hangover wasnt too bad.
We had a busy weekend, wedding reception fri then night out sat for our wedding anniversary so yesterday was a chilled day at home - bliss! Better get ready for work, have a fab day xxx


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats Fit!!! Amazing photo of your baby Thomas. My goodness, he looks so big!! That is so awesome he was dancing all around for the ultrasound and too funny what he did. I laughed so hard! So glad you and your MIL had such an incredible experience and perfect way to surprise DH!! So nice you are naming him Thomas. :) I am so thrilled for you and your family!!

Jaspie- sorry about the tooth. Hope you get antibiotics and it is pain free for you soon. Glad you are feeling good!!

Blu- sorry about the accident but as everyone said so good you and everyone are okay. Hopefully insurance picks up most of the repair cost and good car is driveable. Glad the wedding was a blast!

Bernie - hope the lake was fantastic and wishing you a much better week at work!

I think I still have a food hangover from over indulging. I also really can't drink much red wine anymore as it keeps me awake all night..so annoying! No ttc'ing as we both had the wost stomach aches ever. Ha! DF and I had an awesome time walking the whole city yesterday and getting barbecue just to top off the fattening weekend fest :) Nice to have a good weekend out finally. 
Mom has her big test tmrw -- echocardiogram..nerve wracking but have to stay positive. And my dad is doing a lot better! :) And DF and I REALLY need to move on the baby thing. :)

Take care all and congrats again Fit -- yes, we all did seem to have the boy feeling for you! xxxx


----------



## bernie86

Fit- i didnt have wifi or service all weekend, so I was dying to find out! congrats on baby boy! so far my baby radar is on point! If blu has a girl than I know that I have some kind of ESP :) Jaspie, Ill let you know my guess when i feel it haha. Glad to hear you all had nice weekends except for the crash blu Im glad you are ok! Hopie, keeping your mom and dad in my prayers! We had a nice time on the lake, the weather was perfect and not too hot! We had a nice house that my SIL rented and we were so lucky to borrow a pontoon boat from a friend of my husbands boss that lives out there. over all good weekend except this one girl that was staying with us ( a girlfriend of my BIL's friend) she was just awful. I just have to tell you one convo we had.... She asked if i was sure the baby was a boy, because she knew someone that was told boy but had a girl and I explained that we had the chromosome test done because we had miscarried before and so we were sure he was healthy and all boy and her response... "well you never know he could be autistic" and I then walked away :wacko: some people have no people skills!


----------



## hopie2015

No...Nooo Bernie that crazy girl did not see that. Wtf?? How could anyone?! Crazy freaking b----ch! Other than that nutcase I am glad you had a great time away!
Fit- I see you posted other pics I missed.. I only saw the scan pic.. I will have to check now. :)
Our UK friends must be sleeping -- I mean seriously you guys- once you read Bernie's post how could any human being say such a thing to a person?
The only thing I will toot my own horn about is my crazy good ability to guess team blue (oops- I typed blu-- maybe that is a sign now that it is a boy for blue?!) ... or team girl. I even predicted Princess Kate's right. :) It's been going on for 16 years. I haven't been wrong yet! Blu- you are thinking girl now also? I have to guess Jaspie's next!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie, some people... there are just no words! Otherwise your weekend sounds great though.
Hopie im glad that dad is improving and good luck for mums echo results. Glad to hear you may be back on the baby making wagon soon &#128525; im not 100% but leaning more towards pink than blue for me this time but would be delighted with either.
Jaspie hows the tooth?
Fit has team blue sunk in yet?
All.good here today, had a lovely day at work and just watched the last of Wentworth with DH. I love that series even more than OITNB! Off to bed now.... sweet dreams xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie I hope your tooth is feeling better. Dental pain is the worst!! Is your dental care private in the U.K? Ours is here even though healthcare is public.

Hopie fx for your mom's echocardiogram. She sounds like such a strong lady and I'll bet all will be well. Baby Thomas will be having a fetal echocardiogram because our angel boy had teratology of fallot. 

Bernie I can't believe that woman, saying maybe your baby will be autistic! Was she dropped on her head as a child? Wow, there really are no words. 

Blu can't wait to hear what you're having!! We'll see if Bernie and Hopie's predictions are right again. I have no instincts for this type of thing whatsoever.


----------



## jaspie

Bernie what is that woman's problem! I do not get people like that AT ALL. How can somebody says something like that?

Hopie good luck for your mum's echocardiogram. Fingers crossed for a good result! And so glad to hear that your dad is getting better too. Ooh interesting you and DH getting on the baby train! Things are looking up!

Hope you're both ok Blu and fit!

I went to the emergency dentist at the dental hospital and i had to wait a while but it was free. My wisdom tooth is half through and the gum is infected. Dentist says gums are more sensitive in pregnancy so that's why it's flared up. I didn't want to take antibiotics but he said it won't go otherwise and he prescribed me a low dose which is safe in pregnancy and should clear it up. Fingers crossed for asap! I can't wait to be pain free.
Scan a week today! My boobs are quite a lot less sore than they have been but I'm still nauseous and tired so trying not to read too much into it. Roll on another good scan! (Please god!)


----------



## hopie2015

Oh, Jaspie sorry your gum is infected but great you're on a safe low-dose to kick that for good now! Many prayers for you for another perfect scan next week!! 

Like Fit said, there really are no words for that moron who said something that isn't even normal to think! Glad you're doing well Fit and I just LOVE the photos of Baby Thomas! Too adorable and the show he put on! 

Blu- great you had a lovely day and thank you for the kind words. Thanks everyone! Leaving for cardiologist now.. Great evening to everybody and Jaspie- try not to worry- your symptoms all sound totally good! :)


----------



## Blu10

Hey girlies! How are we all? Lovely to read your updates.
Jaspie my boobs still vary each day, sometimes theyre really sore and others theyre not. I hope your tooth/gum feel better soon.
how did your mum get on Hopie?
Fit will you still get a 20 week scan now? Baby Thomas is very cute!
Im feeling pretty wiped tonight, we went to order a new fridgefreezer after work then had a pub tea but I coukd now sleep on a clothes line. Looking forward to a day off work tomorrow &#128077;
The new job is going really well, it looks like im out on my own from friday eeeeek!! I am off all next week and we have my sister in law and her kids staying with us for about 5 days which will be fun x


----------



## Blu10

Quick addition - after two weeks of on off wiggling from baby ive felt first proper kicks tonight &#128513;


----------



## hopie2015

Wow- soo amazing Blu!!! ENJOY!


----------



## jaspie

Yay Blu for proper kicks!! :happydance:


----------



## Blu10

Hows the tooth hun? Baby has been rolling alot today which kind of feels like when you go over a hill in the car and come down the other side and your tummy flips. He also seems to like the shower and have a good old kick and wiggle when the warm water hit my belly &#128525;


----------



## jaspie

Awww so cute :) must feel so nice to feel them often now!
Tooth is still agony, whole side of face is killing, praying antibiotics kick in soon as i can't take anymore paracetamol I'm at the limit now.


----------



## bernie86

Those kicks just keep getting stronger and stronger! its a wonderful feeling. Jameson gets very active right around bed time! and I cant fall asleep because I keep having to get up to pee! lol but I love feeling it! Glad you are now too blu!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's so great about the kicks Blu and Bernie!! I can't wait to feel something - I have an anterior placenta though so I could be waiting awhile. :-/

Jaspie I hope your mouth feels better soon; what lousy timing.

Hopie how are you? Hope your mom's test went well. 

I found out today that even the dudes I used to go to bootcamp with have figured out that I'm pregnant. Apparently they asked a mutual (female) friend about a month ago if she knew why I never work out with them anymore and she guessed pregnancy was the reason. Sheesh, between that and everyone at work figuring out way before I told them I figure if we have a second baby I may as well tell everyone as soon as I pee on the stick at this rate. :haha:


----------



## Blu10

Lol fit thats funny. I have an anterior placenta too but still felt wiggles at 17 weeks so it may bot be as long as you think.
It is lovely Bernie, I had to get up twice last night to pee too, feel knackered today.
Sounds like you need brufen jaspie, thats ine bummer if pregnancy, hope it feels better soon hun!
Any plans for the weekend girls? Cant believe im saying that again already xx


----------



## jaspie

Yep i bet ibuprofen would see it off. Had another dreadful nights sleep waking up every couple of hours for an hour at a time. Called in sick today as still in a lot of pain :( going to go to pharmacy this morning to see if they can give me the go ahead to take orajel or similar. The pain is not as constantly awful today though is killing right now, so think the antibiotics are starting to work thank god.

Haha fit it's funny, we think we're being so discrete but sometimes people see through us! My best friends guessed as soon as they knew I'd had a migraine.

5 sleeps til my next scan eeek!


----------



## Blu10

Eeerk 5 sleeps is so exciting, baby J will be bouncing around by now!! Sorry you still feel crap, may be qorth a trip to the pharmacy or docs as im pretty sure you can have cocodamol when pregnant too which may help. Rest up lovely xx


----------



## jaspie

I really hope so!! I can't wait to see baby j again :)
No luck at the pharmacy, not allowed anything like orajel/bonjela but antibiotics are starting to work now yay!


----------



## Blu10

Thats good news! Cant wait to see pics of baby J next week &#128516; hoping all is well with baby B next week too c


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends!
Fit- that is too funny!! Funny how people figure it out so fast. Baby Thomas looks soo big!
Jaspie- really hope the antibiotics are kicking in fully now..Good you called in sick. Lack of sleep like that is miserable. Sorry you were in so much pain. I had an infected molar once and whoa. I bet tomorrow will be much better. I bet you can't wait -- just 5 more days 'til you get to see your baby.

Blu- so glad your new job is going so great! That is cool the way you described the kicks .. I never could imagine what that must feel like..so neat. Bernie- Baby Jameson sounds like he is going to be a night owl!

Too cute all your updates. I need to get on the baby wagon some way..somehow. My mom's echo is over with thank God-- she told them she doesn't want to hear anything about results until her dr. appt on 17th. Knows heart function won't be perfect, so better out of sight, out of mind. We are at cardiac rehab now and she is up to exercising 30 minutes straight! I'm just so grateful for all of this. They call her the 'miracle lady'. Going to take my parents to the beach..it is beautiful and hopefully to city tomorrow with DF. Can't wait!

Enjoy your weekends, mamas to be. First wknd in August already- can you believe it?! Take good care~


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi all, happy Friday!! It is a long weekend here, yay!

Jaspie hope your tooth is finally feeling better. That's good that the antibiotics are starting to work.

Jaspie and Blu can't wait to hear about your scans and how Baby J and Baby Blu are doing. :)

Bernie, any plans for the weekend?

Hopie that's nice that you're taking your parents to the beach...glad to hear your mom is getting so much exercise!! Hope you have fun in the city.


----------



## bernie86

Cant wait to hear about your scan jaspie and blu!!! Hopie, enjoy the beach that sounds wonderful!!! Fit I hope you enjoy your weekend as well!!! I'm looking forward to a nice calm weekend. Hubby will be in san diego celebrating a bach. party with his friends and Im going downtown tonight with my two best friends for a girls night at a swanky restaurant and tmw Im spending time with my mom and shes finally going to take care of these brown roots and I can be blonde again!!! lol. Sunday is church and art projects for the babies room :) have a great weekend girls!


----------



## Blu10

Happy weekend my lovely friends! How is it friday again already. Liking all the happy updates and Hopie im thrilled that you get to take your parents to the beach, glad they both seem so much better. We definitely need you on that baby wagon as soon as youre ready &#128521;
Hope your pain is better today Jaspie, toothache really is unbearable at the best of times let alone when you cant take proper analgesia! 
All is well here, ive broke up today for a week and we have family coming to stay tomorrow which will be nice for DS. I really need to sort out our spare room.
How are you doing Bernie? How many weeks are you now?
Baby blu has been kicking around more today, its the first time ive felt it during the day, he/she usually waits until i go to bed or settle down to watch tv xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi! How was everyone's weekend?
Jaspie- hope the tooth pain is all gone now and you're feeling much better? Is your scan tomorrow?
Blu- that is so cool-- now you can feel baby Blu during the day too. Yes- you are right- I so need to join the baby train soon - one way or another! I am so grateful things seem better and now I'm ready, but the miscarriage rate at my age -- very important here--totally different from everyone else here-- at my age it is high-- not at other ages. So I need to seriously consider other options. They are so darn expensive but this is price I have to pay since I put having a baby off so late. DF and I need to get to it..and to the wedding date too!

Speaking of wedding dates- Jaspie- have you guys set one?

Bernie- hope you and your friends had a great time at that restaurant and a nice day with your mom. Fit- how are you doing?

Looking forward to updates. Take good care everyone~


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Not a very exciting weekend for me - spent it cleaning.
But after being gone every weekend for over a month it was badly needed. Hope everyone else had a nice weekend.

Hopie that's great that you're ready to get back on the baby train, one way or another. I do hear you about the miscarriage rate (sometimes a healthy pregnancy seems like a numbers game) though my friend just told me her grandma had her last baby at age 50 - wow!! However you go about it I know you'll make a great mom.

Jaspie your scan is today isn't it?!?! Can't wait to hear about it!!

Blu what day this week is your scan? How is the new job going?

Bernie hope you had a fabulous weekend with your friends. I need to do something like that. :)

Today would have been my due date with my angel, crazy. So grateful for Baby Thomas - exactly 18 weeks along today. <3


----------



## hopie2015

Aww Fit. Happy Birthday to your angel baby in Heaven. Same time here and this week feels very rough for me. 
You are 18 weeks already with Baby Thomas.. Amazing!!!! Thank you for the kind words-- yes, hopefully one way or another it will happen this year.
That is amazing - 50 years old??!! I love hearing that!
Glad you had a good, quiet weekend..and caught up on cleaning. :)

Jaspie- we're all thinking of you and hoping to hear soon!

Hope everyone is doing great. Off to my counselor appointment now. :)


----------



## jaspie

Hey everyone! Soooo my scan is in 35 mins! These last couple of weeks have been pretty scary as I didn't get past them last time so all being well today I'll have passed a huge milestone and start to look forward to my 12 week scan and believe it could really be OK. So I'm pretty nervous! :wacko:
Hugs to all of us for our approaching due dates, mine is on Monday. 
I'll update after the scan, eeeeek!


----------



## Blu10

Hi girls so excited to hear about your scan jaspie!
Fit and Hopie also sending love to your angel babies this week xxx
All ok here we have family staying so its been a crazy 4 days, theyre going home tomorrow and it will be nice to get back to normal now. My scan is on friday so please keep everything crossed for me! Xx


----------



## bernie86

My weekend was nice thanks! had a nice night out with the girls and had a nice day with my family on Saturday. I also got some things done for the babies room.:) Fit- Ill be sending prayers out for you today and your sweet angel. my due date for my angel is coming up on the 15th and Im kind of dreading it. because Its confusing when you are in love with this baby who wouldn't be here with out your angel being in heaven. I hope you find comfort in Thomas today. 
Looking forward to hearing the scan updates blu and jaspie!!! Hopie- glad to hear you and DF are finally able to start planning your future! That means your parents are doing better!!!


----------



## jaspie

That was the best ever!! Baby J was kicking his arms and legs around!! Measuring 10w3d :happydance: So happy and relieved to be past the time I was dreading! Yeah!!

Bernie glad you got some stuff done for the babies room. It's interesting what you just said about our babies that wouldn't be here if it wasn't for our angels, it's strange thinking of it like that but so true.

Hopie re the age thing I work with 2 women who are on mat leave after having babies naturally at 47, and one of them was unplanned! Definitely worth another try :D

Everything crossed for you on Friday Blu, everything will be wonderful! Excited for you! 

Happy 18 weeks fit! Hugs to your angel &#128156;

Here's baby J! :cloud9: 

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20150804_182944_zpsbk5x2pzy.jpg


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie! so exciting and congrats for making it to ten weeks! I had the same sense of relief at the 10 week scan! Im glad she is dancing around and you can relax a little more now!!!! Great picture by the way! so clear!


----------



## Blu10

Amazing pic jaspie i hope you can relax a bit now! Baby J looks like a girly i think. 
I agree hopie, its dfinitely worth you trying away, 3 consecutive losses would be extremely unlucky and i know a few women who have had babies well into their 40s and had healthy gorgeous babies. Xx


----------



## jaspie

My 20 week scan will be the week of my 30th birthday so finding out the gender will be the best present ever!
Can't wait to find out what you're having Blu! 3 more sleeps :D


----------



## bernie86

Im feeling girls for both of you!!!!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie so happy for you and the lovely Baby J!!!!!! Nice of your LO to put on a show for you. :)

Blu I just know your scan is going to be great too. Can't wait to hear what you're having! Wouldn't that be neat if Bernie is right and we ended up with 2 boys and 2 girls. (Along with Hopie's BFP!!)


----------



## hopie2015

Yay! Jaspie!!! AMAZING! SO thrilled for you. I can totally imagine the huge sense of relief and amazing feeling of happiness after seeing your baby dancing all around for you on the scan. She knew to put on a show for you guys! Oops-- I said 'she'.. I too have had a girl feeling for you!
CONGRATULATIONS!! Baby J's picture is soo adorable. 

Glad everyone is doing great. Blu- I figured you were busy with your guests. Hope you get to rest this weekend. 

Yes, it is hard with the due date being this month. Counselor was very helpful yesterday. She tried some energy release work- it sounds totally kooky and DF had a good laugh about it, but I think it worked. I have just had so much stress, etc. the past 2 years that really do believe in the energy blockage thing. After she did it (it's called reiki), I felt lighter and better! :)

Jaspie- that is awesome to hear about your co-workers! My counselor also told me she has 3 patients now over forty very late in their pregnancies. These stories give me hope and Fit's grandma! But most of all it is you guys- your bravery and strength/courage and positive attitudes that have made me decide to try again. This month! So, we shall see. 

Have a great Wed. everyone and congrats again. We're all on cloud 9 with Jaspie!


----------



## jaspie

Yay Hopie!!!! So pleased for you! Fingers crossed for this month!

Awww thanks hopie! Oooh maybe it is a girl! When I get my 12w pic I'll be posting it on the gender guess forum! 
I'm so pleased you feel better after the reiki, I'm actually a reiki practitioner! I've done the level 1 and 2 courses and may do the masters one day. I only do it on myself and my friends and family though, even OH who is a massive sceptic admits there is something to it after letting me treat him! Good for you! If you enjoyed it you could look into doing a level 1 course and then you can give yourself (and your friends/family) treatments whenever you like!


----------



## Blu10

Yayyyy thats super exciting Hopie, i have everything crossed that it happens soon, your luck has to change! We will be stalking your cycle hahaha.
Im glad youre finding the counselling and reiki helpful, you have had enough things happen to make you feel stressed thats for sure.
Our guests left this afternoon so ive had a clean through and were going to have a chilled night at home. Great British Bake off is back on tv tonight which im looking forward too so i intend to have a nice warm bath and pjs on by 8pm&#128077;
Bet you are buzzing today Jaspie? Im so glad all was well yesterday, totally exciting when you see baby wriggle on screen isnt it, it will be crazy how much he/she grows by the 12 week one too.
I want friday to be here now to know that everything is ok, i think having guests has made the week go fast and we only have tomorrow to get through! Eeeeeeeek, excited but nervous x


----------



## jaspie

Great minds Blu! I'm about to jump in the bath now ready for bake off at 8 &#128522; yay! 
Yes I've been so happy today! Can't wait for my 12 week scan now just wish it would hurry! I feel positive for it now so it will be such a relief to finally pass that milestone. can't wait to see what they look like by then &#128522; 13 sleeps!
Can't wait to find out pink or blue for you Blu. I know everything will be wonderful, nerve-wracking as it is, Baby Blu will be perfect.


----------



## Blu10

Thanks jaspie i hope so, 1 more sleep eeeeeek! Hubby hoping for another boy. Bake off was good there are a few good ones this year again. 
Hows everyone else??
I had a coffee earlier as we had run out of decaf and baby went nuts for half an hour lol xx


----------



## jaspie

Haha! Bouncy baby Blu! Yep I enjoyed bake off too :thumbup:
Eeek 1 more sleep! What times your appointment?


----------



## bernie86

haha blu! My baby does the same every morning with the coffee! and whenever i eat spicy food. cant wait to hear tmw!!!!


----------



## Blu10

Funny bernie too cute. Scan is 3pm jaspie wish it was morning x


----------



## jaspie

Hope the time passes quickly and 3pm hurries! Will be checking in later. Super excited for you!


----------



## Blu10

Eeeeeeek its D day!!!! We bought some bottles yesterday so hope we havent tempted fate. Going to keep busy today and hope it goes fast xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi Blu- it is your scan day today?! Thinking of you! That is funny about baby after having the non-decaf coffee. And Bernie - after spicy food too! I just was reading that spicy food every day has amazing health benefits and prevents cancer and heart disease!
Jaspie- that is amazing-- I had no idea you are a reiki practitioner! How cool. Funny even your fiance who was skeptical is sold. It really is amazing. My therapist couldn't even really explain exactly how it works with the whole energy thing, just that it does. She asked me where I feel the trauma/stress stored (this is stuff from over years) and guessed belly area. I said more like my head. My head has felt stuffy and just off for a while and afterwards she said - wow- you were absolutely right- the energy (or whatever it is she felt) was all trapped in my head area -- crown chakra. 
Afterwards I felt so much better and that head feeling was gone and my counselor looked bright red- like she had just run a marathon. I think she was exhausted after the reiki b/c I probably have so many blockages. ha!

Crazy stuff but I love how this really works.

Hope you get a good, restful weekend in Jaspie. How are you feeling this week -- able to eat more now? Blu- let us know how everything goes and great you can get some r&r in finally.

Fit- how are you doing?

Thanks all for the encouragement and support with ttc'ing again. I feel so much better with both my parents back home feeling better and just hope things fall into place now. I really appreciate your optimism with ttc. As nerve wracking as it is, it is all of you getting through it just fine that is encouraging me!

Have wonderful weekends! DF and I are planning to walk to Brooklyn (about 3 hours!) xxxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Blu can't wait to hear about your scan and whether you're joining Team :pink: or Team :blue:!! So exciting!!

Hopie that's so great that you're TTC again!! I hope the luck of this group is with you and you catch your rainbow on your first try! Glad your therapy went so well and I hope you enjoy your walk with DF! Man I miss long walks...my uterus knocks into my bladder with every step making walking uncomfortable and running impossible. 

Bernie those kicks sound so fun. Baby Jameson sounds very active. 

Jaspie hope you're feeling well - you have another scan coming up shortly too don't you?

I think I might have felt some movement yesterday at work and then when I was listening with the doppler I felt my belly move 3 times right under the probe so pretty sure Thomas was booting it - DH always says he hates the doppler!


----------



## Blu10

Hey ladies all is perfect and baby blu is another little boy! Were relying on hopie or jaspie for a pink one now &#128521; x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Yay Blu!!!! :dance:

Congratulations on a healthy Baby Blu and welcome to Team :blue:!!!! A little brother for your DS, how sweet. LOL didn't he want to return baby to the store if he ended up with a sister?


----------



## jaspie

Whoop whoop! So glad all is well! And YAY for team blue! &#128153; super happy for you!

Hopie I'm still really excited for you starting to ttc again :happydance: So glad you're feeling happy again &#128522; hope you have a good walk.

Fit yay you felt movement! Love it he's kicking the doppler haha! You know what you need to do if you ever want to feel him move!

How are you Bernie?

3 boys in the group! Ooh I wonder what baby J is! Maybe hopie or i will be doing it for the girls! Yep I have my 12 week scan a week on Tuesday &#128522; can't wait now. 11 weeks on Sunday &#128518; I'm still feeling sick, my appetite has improved and I can eat more stuff again but now I'm getting terrible burps and heartburn after eating which isn't helping my nausea. Hopefully it'll all balance out in a couple of weeks! 

Congrats again on your newest baby boy Blu!


----------



## bernie86

Yay blu! so glad all is well with your little BOY!!! very exciting! Hopie- sounds like a wonderful relaxing weekend! start practicing for ttc lol ;)
fit- its so exciting once you start feeling the kicks! and Im sure you have felt it they are so subtle in the beginning, and now at week 24 its like he is doing somersaults in there! Jaspie-stock up on tums! they come in handy around this time! heartburn and indigestion kicked in for me right around 10 weeks! hope you ladies all have a nice weekend! Hubby is out on yet another bach celebration this weekend! Luckily my BIL went as well so me and my SIL have the house for just us girls and we can get some baby shower planning in :)


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies, how are we?
Bernie my movements are getting stronger now too even with the anterior placenta. I hope you had fun with SIL, when are you planninh your shower for?
Fit its amazing when you feel movement isnt it? You may use the doppler less once you can feel lil man kicking around. Yes DS is super glad that hes having a brother, he was so desperate for a little boy bless him and keeps kissing my belly. He wants him to have the same name as him haha.
Jaspie the indigestion is crippling me too, ive ate lots of bread this week so dont think thats helped. They did amazing chewy rennies when I had DS but I cant find them anywhere now and the chalky tablets are vile. I do find a glass of warm milk helps though. I cant believe youre nearly 12 weeks, so exciting hun &#128516;
Hopie it sounds as though you have a lovely weekend planned with DF, im as excited as Jaspie about you TTC again, you need a rainbow!! Wont it be funny if we all have boys?
Im enjoying saturday morning cuddles with DS and a decaf tea, the weather is lovely here today so think we will go to the park or countryside later for a walk in the sunshine after my very hot date... with the ironing board!! 
DH and I bought our newest addition 2 little outfits yesterday, a tiny white and grey coking home sleepsuit with welcome to the world on and a pale blue jersey dungaree and vest set with little stars on, so cute! Im excited to shop now and decorate DS's room and the nursery eeeeeeek!!! 
Have a fantastic weekend my lovelies.
Ps fit im absolutely loving your bump, i want to look preggers now and not just chunky ha xx


----------



## jaspie

Fit I just went to look at your bump pic you look fabulous &#128525; I can't wait to have a bump!

Bernie hope you have a fab time planning your baby shower, do you know what kind of things you want to do? 

Blu your DS is the cutest, so funny he wants his lil bro to have the same name as him &#128514; I can totally see us all having boys haha! A walk in the park sounds lovely think we're going to do the same, it's such a beautiful day. Sorry you're suffering with the heartburn and indigestion too! 

Thanks for the tips girls, will have to get some tums or something. I had a beef pie and mash in the pub last night and I had heartburn before I even started eating it so you can imagine afterwards! Last night was the last time of pretending to drink anyway yay! Next time I see that group I'll be visibly pregnant as won't see some of them for a couple of months. I can't believe I'm nearly 12 weeks either! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Awww, thanks for the compliments on my bump, you girls are the sweetest. <3 Blu I'm sure you look great!

Bernie how did the shower planning go? A girls weekend must have been nice. LOL at Baby Jameson doing somersaults - can't wait to feel those. 

Blu that's great that you are feeling more kicks even with an anterior placenta. My placenta is anterior too so I find this encouraging. Have you done any shopping for your new blue addition? 

How are you Jaspie? Hope the indigestion is tapering off. Yay for not having to pretend to drink for much longer!! You will have a bump before you know it - mine came and went from weeks 14 to 16 depending on how bloated I was and then was here to stay by week 17.

Hopie I hope you had a great walk to Brooklyn!

I felt some more kicks this morning, woo hoo! First when I was lying in bed, and then I got the doppler out: I could hear Thomas kicking and moving around and could feel little pops and tremors - coolest thing ever!


----------



## Blu10

Yay for kicks Fit! So far baby only had a couple of sleepsuits and a little dungaree set. We need to get organised although i dont really have much 'big' stuff to buy as I will reuse what we got for DS. 
How was everyones weekend?
Back to work for me today. Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Oh wow Blu-- congrats on baby boy-- a baby brother for DS just like he wanted!!! So awesome! Glad you had a great weekend. That must be sooo cool all the movement you guys are feeling now. 
3 boys for the group. I still am feeling girl for Jaspie!

Fit- that is funny DH hates the doppler. Is the discomfort during walking only temporary for a few weeks? Are you able to do yoga? I remember you used to do that often, right?
Glad you are feeling great! Thank you so much for all your positive encouragement. :)

Jaspie- glad the appetite is better now so you can eat more but sorry about the heartburn. I can't believe you are just about 12 weeks already either! Time really is flying. 
No more fake drinking after next week! :) 

Nice you had a girls wknd with your SIL, Bernie. Did you guys get some baby shower planning in? So awesome!! And thanks-- yes, practice for ttc.. Much needed after these draining, stressful months. DF has been so beyond deprived..lol.

Blu- what are 'chewy rennies'? They sure sounded helpful last time,, I hope you and Jaspie can find them. So nice you and DH bought cute new little outfits. :) I have this urge to go out and buy each of you guys a newborn outfit. They are the cutest things ever!

Walk to Brooklyn was great but long. 12 hour walking day. I'm still beat. So nice to get back to normalcy and just keep hoping/praying mom and dad continue to get better. Appt. with ob/gyn is next week to find out the test results on the miscarriage. 
I thank you all again so much for the encouragement to ttc. I hope I join your baby train very, very soon!!!

Enjoy Monday, everyone! xxxx


----------



## bernie86

Hey girls! so glad to hear you had nice weekends! blu I hope that heartburn fades, mines been on and off and I just eat tums with every meal and hope for the best!Jaspie, so great you get to let everyone know soon! its so hard to keep it to yourself for that long!Fit I think those kicks will be coming more often now! They get a little stronger each week! Hopie- that walk sounds amazing!! My weekend was nice, we did get some shower planning in. we are having it Oct 24. and doing a storybook theme shower so we are planning appetizer foods that fit in with the theme of a children's book... like spinach and bacon quiche for green eggs and ham :) Also we are asking for books with messages instead of cards for the baby. I cant wait, she is working on invites now. Yesterday was really nice too i got to have lunch with both my mom and MIL.... It was nice to have them together since in the 9 years we've been together they've been in the same room like 4 times! and I know Jameson will bring our families closer :)


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone.
Bernie your shower sounds like such fun and the theme aounds great.
Fit i hope baby is still kicking away, its so cool isnt it?
Jaspie its nearly D day and so exciting.
Hopie im glad you had a nive weekend with DF and i cant wait to hear your baby news very very soon.
After my scan the sonographer was convinced my bleed has totally resolved so DH and I finally managed to DTD again yesterday after a significant drought for 12 weeks. Weve been so snappy with each other lately and had a good talk over the weekend and felt like we just were not able to be as close and its really affected our relationship. Looking forward to getting things back on track now and Ive had no bleeding since DTD thank god. 
Im going to invest in some Tums i think Bernie, definitely worth a try x


----------



## jaspie

Hi girls! Also loving the theme Bernie! Green eggs and ham is a great idea, how many weeks will you be when you have it?
Hopie glad your mom and dad are getting better and you're enjoying being back to normalcy! Can't wait for you to join the baby train too :D
Blu yay your bleed has resolved! Must be such a relief! Glad you're back to dtd yay! I'm still a bit scared to even though my spotting was 6 weeks ago now! 
Hope all is good fit!
I'm feeling a bit crap the last couple of days, I've got a cold and a headache so hoping they both go asap. Having some twinges either side of my stomach too which am hoping are just stretching pains! Scan is a week today! It was my old due date yesterday and strangely I didn't really think about it much and am not feeling sad, I guess hardly anyone gives birth on their due date anyway! I think all my energy is going on praying this lo is okay, i just want next week to come now! After seeing him so lively with a strong heartbeat at 10.5 weeks I can't imagine that anything has gone wrong but I just want it confirmed!


----------



## bernie86

Blu, so glad you and dh were finally able to dtd! 12 weeks is a long time! with everything going on and the stress and frustration I think any couple would be having some tension so im glad you guys are good. Jaspie- those pains are probably just stretching, Ive gotten those too... good for you not stressing about the due date yesterday, Im proud of you! Im already having a little trouble with the idea that I was supposed to be holding my girl sometime this week, and doing the room prep just reminds me. But Im trying to remain grateful that she was sent to heaven so that Jameson could be sent to us. Ill be 35 weeks at the time of my shower, which may be cutting it close but we have so many events starting in September that its pretty much the only weekend we could do that my best friends and close family would at least be free.


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies. Sorry youre struggling with you little girls due date Bernie but I agree Jameson was sent as your rainbow and hes meant to be! Your shower sounds like fun.
I had the stretching too Jaspie, very normal at this point, are you feeling fuller or bloated yet?
All ok here, baby was quieter yesterday so hope he has a party to reassure me today. Im off work and waiting for the garage to collect my car to repair the damage from the accident then ill be heading out with DS and my parents as its my birthday today. 
How are you both fit and hopie? 
Have a good day all xx


----------



## hopie2015

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BLU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Didn't get to sign on yesterday-- happy to see all the great updates! My car broke down..3 times..lol..long story. I can't even believe the repair cost..but I won't go into it. Life back in the city when I walked everywhere is sounding really good right now. :)
Anyway- that is great about you and DH, Blu!! So great the bleeding is all gone. It was over 12 weeks for me and fiance too..with all the stress going on..plus now we are only together one or two nights on weekends.
I'm glad you guys got to talk and now things should be going better for the both of you.

Jaspie- sorry you feel sick.. Hope you get to just rest and relax all weekend? I hear you with just putting all your energy and prayer into your new lo. :) 
Hope the Tums are helping you guys? That has been an ongoing issue for my mom since surgery and she was up all night with it-- so far, we haven't found anything that truly helps it. 

Bernie - great baby shower theme..that is so creative! I am so not creative like that. Books instead of cards is such a great idea! 
I'm sorry it is rough this week with thinking your baby girl would be here.. I am right with ya. 
It's a very strange feeling for me.. hard to describe. I do have to trust this all happens for a reason. And yes, baby Jameson sure will bring your families closer!

Fit- how are you doing?

So I guess this is the week to ttc. And hope to get to city with DF Friday and Sat night if all stays good on the home front here. So, we shall see!! :) Have wonderful days/evenings in UK, and great birthday celebration, Blu! xxxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bernie prayers for your angel daughter in heaven...I'm sorry you're struggling though I know how you feel. :hugs: Glad Baby Jameson is here to be your rainbow. 

Happy birthday Blu!! Hope you have a wonderful day and get spoiled. :)

Hopie sorry about your car and I hope your mom's heartburn goes away. Have they tried prescribing something for it? My DH takes a prescription heartburn pill and he raves about it.

Jaspie you must be getting close to 12 weeks, woo hoo!!! What day is your next scan? Mine is next Thursday.

Afm I talked to a cousin of mine about her loss (she lost her little boy at 37 weeks, I can't even imagine). Her doctor thought there might be a family connection too but it was never proven or disproven. But unlike my angel hers was perfectly healthy and they think her placenta failed and caused her loss, whereas my placenta was normal and healthy. :shrug: So it doesn't really sound like our losses have anything in common other than we both lost boys.


----------



## jaspie

How awful for your cousin Fit, that's so scary that that can happen. Hugs to you both :hugs:

Hopie I'm sorry about your car, how annoying. Unexpected costs are the worst. So exciting you're getting back to ttc! Whoop whoop!! When are you due to ovulate? 

Sending you hugs Bernie and thinking of you. These angel due dates can be rough. I think 35 weeks is a great time for a baby shower! 

Happy birthday Blu!! Hope you have a fabulous day. Have you got plans? Hope baby Blu has done a birthday dance for you and you're feeling reassured :)

Yes I'm feeling bloated all the time. I'm such a moaner all the time atm too! I've got a cold and a cough and my nausea is still here plus headaches on and off. My hips have started aching today so God knows what that is as baby is not big enough to cause that yet though I'm sure it can all be put down to hormones! I'm 12 weeks on Sunday and my scan is on Tuesday at 9.30am. This week is dragging so much!


----------



## Blu10

Hi ladies, just got into bed and baby blu has woken up and is having a proper fidget and kick about in there &#128522;
I had a lovely day shopping with my parents and DS, managed to sort the remainder of his uniform (how is my baby about to start school!!) and bought a few nice bits for baby too. 
Sorry to hear about your car Hopie, mines gone in for repair today so i also have to find the excess bill. I think everything does happen for a reason and now your parents are better i hope this is the right time for your rainbow baby, sorry this week is tough xx
Jaspie i suspect the hormones are causing some hip pain and your ligaments will be looser. Do you have any weekend plans to make time go quicker for tuesday?
Fit that news about your cousin is incredibly sad, a friend of mine lost a baby at 40+4 2 years ago, just devastating. How are you feeling now, baby Jameson wiggling around more?
Thanks for the birthday wishes xx


----------



## jaspie

I can't imagine losing a baby so late when you think everything is fine. So devastating.
Blu I read your post wrong and for a minute I thought you meant you bought baby Blu some bits ready to start school! I was like woah that is organised! Glad he woke up and starting kicking loads. 

Yes probably ligaments softening I guess, my office chair isn't the most comfortable anyway but yesterday it was terrible I was constantly shifting trying to get comfortable. 
I've had dull aches either side and ovary twinges on and off this last week, they're not painful at all bit it's a bit worrying as it's new. I didn't have this with my mmc so I guess that's good but I wish my scan was here so I can see all is OK. I'm guessing it's stretching as the uterus starts to rise up this week, what did all of your stretching pains feel like?

Ps no plans this weekend Blu it it will probably go fast, it usually does!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie hope you're feeling better...it sounds like your body is making extra room for Baby J. :) Hope your cold goes away, such a drag when you can't take any meds. 

Hopie enjoy your TTC week! Baby dust to you!

Blu glad Baby Blu had his own party for you. Have you and DH thought of any names yet?

How are you Bernie?

When I turned on the doppler last night Baby Thomas started completely wallopping me!!! I could hear amniotic fluid swishing around each time he wound up and booted me! His last kick was especially a doozy...it was like he was playing whack-a-mole in there LOL. So pleased as I have an anterior placenta.

Feeling a little guilty I just played the pregnancy card for the first time to get a seat on the (full) bus...:blush:


----------



## Blu10

Haha go fit, enjoy and dont feel guilty. Glad jameson is kicking around. 
Jaspie that would be funny, however im in denial that this babe will ever go to school, hes going to stay tiny forever &#128521;
As for the pains id describe it as a cross between ovulation, period and growing pains. I had it in my lower tummy last night extending into my legs and knees which ive not had before but it was painful enough to take paracetamol.
I cant believe its friday already! Nearly time to let the secret out Jaspie &#128522; DH and I have a date night tonight which will be good then im off to a baking show with my mum tomorrow and family day sunday . We had the decorator over last nite to quote for doing DS room and the nursery so they should be painted the first week in september and then we can crack on with sorting both rooms. I know its only august but im starting my xmas shopping mid sept in case baby arrives early eeeeeek xx


----------



## jaspie

Thanks both, great Blu that is what mine feel like too so that's a relief! 

Fit great news you are getting some solid kicks from Thomas even with your anterior placenta! Don't feel guilty about playing the pregnancy card to get a seat, I'm totally going to do that on the train as soon as my bump pops! :haha:

I can't believe it's Friday already either! 4 more sleeps yay! You are super organised doing the Christmas shopping early, definitely needed in case baby Blu comes early. I wouldn't fancy going Christmas shopping heavily pregnant anyway with all the crowds! Good news plans for decorating are coming together too :D 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, just another quiet one for me :D


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all! Glad all you guys are doing great! Jaspie- sorry you have that cold still and the pains-- yes, that sure must be from the stretching. Hope you get more comfortable soon. Someone pg at work used to have to get up every 20 mins to walk around/stretch..that helped her. Office chairs can be so uncomfie. Just a few more days 'til your next scan..Yay! Glad you have a quiet weekend planned to rest and kick the cold for good. And the nausea- maybe next week that should finally ease!

Yes Blu- glad you had a great birthday with everyone! Yes- better get the Christmas shopping done early this year!! How cool you are feeling baby Blu kicking like crazy. :) Sounds like you're feeling good now and I'm glad. I always heard people feel best in second tri, huh?

Fit- I am so sorry about your cousin's loss. Like J. said, I can't even imagine experiencing a later loss. Yes, sounds like that is not a family connection. That is awesome all you heard with the doppler! Is DH liking the doppler more now?! Good for you for getting yourself a seat. I often wonder in NYC- do men still offer their seats to pg women. I admit to actually looking forward to playing that pg card. :) Oh funny story- I was the moodiest/scariest person alive during my 8th week. I was on an overcrowded train and this typical looking Finance dude gets on the overcrowded train (ride was 1 hour), sits next to me- turns on his laptop and chats on his phone. I told him, 'excuse me, I am pregnant and I'm not comfortable with you and your laptop practically on top of me and chatting away on your phone. I need to rest". Now, never in my life have I said/done anything like that. He looked at me scared as all hell, apologized, got up and went to a different car. LOL He actually probably was a nice guy and I frightened him.
I told DF when he picked me up and right then DF knew he was in for a very long 9 months. That mood scared me...Hormones, geez!!

Off to doctor now to get my heart palpitations checked out. :( They won't stop even though stress has eased. J- this weekend would be THE time for ttc. Let's see what doc says and then I better go have a fun wknd with DF. :)

Have lovely weekends everybody!!!!!! Take good care. and Bernie- hope your week has been a good one!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone how was the weekend?? 
All ok here had a lovely date nite with DH on friday and went to a baking festival with my mum on saturday then a chilled family day with DH and DS yesterday which was nice. DS went to bed early so we watched prison break.... totally loving that series and cant believe we havenr watched it before!
Back to work today and Ive developed a bit of a cold booooo. Look forward to all the updates x


----------



## Blu10

Ps fit were totally lost on names so ideas gratefully received &#128522;


----------



## jaspie

Hey ladies, hope you all had nice weekends. Hopie hope you managed to get some bd in! Looking forward to your update! 
Blu the baking festival sounds fun. Did you get to eat lots of cake? I haven't seen prison break either heard it's good though!
I'm 12+1 and it's scan day tomorrow! :happydance: both excited and nervous! Just want today to fly by so tomorrow comes quickly. My mantra is all was good at 10+3 and there's no reason it won't still be tomorrow.


----------



## Blu10

Amazing Jaspie, you can go public tomorrow im so excited for you!! 
Yes I had the most gorgeous carrot cake and fudge yummy &#9786;


----------



## hopie2015

Hi! Glad you both had great weekends. Fudge and the carrot cake -YUM! So glad you and DH had such a great date nite, Blu! :)
Jaspie- tomorrow is almost here - yayy!! So excited for you. I love your mantra and it is right on! Will be such a great feeling to finally tell everyone. 
Hope Fit and Bernie had great weekends.

DF and I had a great wknd..walked to Brooklyn again, ate too much. Tried with the bd but think I have my dates off. Haven't been tracking and well, doubt anything happened. But sure fun none the less and feel more normal now, getting back to city with DF on weekends. I guess I am just really scared to fully try again.
Took my mom for echo results today- DF so sweet- he went in with her. Not the results we were hoping to hear but not terrible either. Doctor said most important is she is now feeling better, doing rehab and to just go with that. So I will go with that and keep praying every day. Her attitude and love of being alive just amazes me and makes me so grateful for each day we all have here together. 

So looking forward to hearing from you tomorrow Jaspie. Take good care everyone and Blu- rest that cold well! xxxx


----------



## bernie86

Happy Monday Ladies! glad to hear you all had lovely weekends. I enjoyed mine too, except for the blazing 110* heat. Yikes! I got to finally go get a pedi so I feel like a girl again, no more flintstone feet!! haha and yesterday we got the furniture for the babies room built so it feels like his room now! still have plenty of decorating to do and a rocking chair to refinish but It looks so good! I uploaded a pic :) cant wait to hear about your scan Jaspie! and Blu good luck with boys names! they are sooooo hard!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bb room.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bernie Jameson's nursery looks GREAT!!!

Hopie sorry your mom's results weren't as good as you hoped for but glad she is doing well otherwise and is so strong. 

I hear you on the names Blu!! DH had our boy name picked before we even knew Thomas was a boy otherwise I'm sure we'd be struggling too. Nolan, Nathan and Aidan are 3 boy names I like. :)

Jaspie can't wait for your update tomorrow!!

3 days until our big scan...nervous.


----------



## jaspie

Love Jameson's nursery Bernie! Really cute. 110 degrees heat phew how are you managing?!

Ooh fit not long until your scan now! It's so nerve-wracking but it will all be perfect.

Hopie glad you got to ttc again! Hope your dates work out but if not there's always next month. Sorry you're mum's results weren't quite what you'd hoped but glad she is still doing well. 

Scan day today!!! It's in 3 hours! I have had a headache since yesterday so am hoping some endorphins from a good scan get rid of it as paracetamol hasn't! Feeling quite calm atm surprisingly!


----------



## jaspie

Scan went great! All is perfect and even measuring 5 days ahead at 13 weeks!! We're so happy! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20150818_095852_zpsvxrrmhab.jpg


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Woo hoo Jaspie so thrilled for you!!! :happydance:

Baby J is adorable. No more pretending to drink for you!

Did they give you any gender guesses?


----------



## jaspie

No they didn't! I'm going to post on gender forum later and look through my other pics to see if there's a nub! Any guesses from you ladies??


----------



## bernie86

yay jaspie! glad the scan went well!!!!! he/she is looking great!!!!!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Bernie! For guesses I posted a thread in gender guesses with a pic with a possible nub though it could just be part of a leg :rofl:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2334669-13-week-scan-guesses.html#post36015389


----------



## hopie2015

Yay Jaspie!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! Soo thrilled for you guys. And baby is measuring ahead! I must say- I have a girl feeling for you!! Baby J. looks so big already!

Blu- best of luck..glad you feel nice and calm before going for scan! Can't wait to hear from you!
Thank you Fit..Yes focusing on the positives with my mom. Your scan is on Friday? Sorry you feel a bit nervous, but normal, of course. All will be great! Keep the faith. 

So happy for all of you!!


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- after seeing the scan I have to say Im feeling team Blue for you! I was wrong with blu so we will see!!!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks ladies! I have posted on here and on in gender and I have 100% boy guesses! We'd be over the moon with a little boy! Maybe I'll be joining team blue with you ladies :happydance: 6th October I'll confirm :D


----------



## Blu10

Yay jaspie, love that youre measuring ahead too, whats the due date now? Im feeling team blue too! Congratulations hunni xx
Fit im glad you managed a pedi and that nursery looks gorgeous, i bought pine furniture when I had DS and regret not buying white now. Im sure baby Jameson will be very comfortable in there &#128077;
Hopie im glad you got to DTD, regardless of TTC its good to reconnect isnt it. Sorry your mums echo result wasnt as you hoped but the doctors words are encouraging.
Bernie i love Thomas but its DS middle name, I also like aiden but DH isnt keen and I like Jenson but he doesnt like that either arghhhh. Im not sure him being called baby will be cool at 21 hehe.
Im still full of cold today but have the day off work which is nice so were meeting a friend and going to the park/lunch this afternoon. Need to make the most of my wednesdays before DS starts school eeeeeeek!! Xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie I'm going to guess Team Blue for you too!! That would be very cool if we had 4 boys on the thread...and once Hopie gets a BFP we'll see if we're adding a fifth!

Thomas seemed quiet yesterday at work but he made up for it by kicking me about 15 times in a row last night ha ha. Tomorrow is my anatomy scan...eek.


----------



## Blu10

Good luck tomorrow fit! Baby blu has been quiet today too but went nuts last nite before bed x


----------



## jaspie

Good luck today fit! Can't wait for your update :D

Blu new due date is 23rd February 2016! 

Hope everyone is well, I've told a few more people at work. Feels weird telling people! I still can't believe that little baby on the pic is wiggling around in my tummy! I bought a book called From Bump to Birthday and have started filling that in :D
It's my 30th birthday in October so we're thinking of going away 6 of us that usually go on holiday together. Thinking a cottage in the countryside or I've seen some townhouses in Bath that would be lovely for a weekend. Will be our last holiday together for a while!


----------



## Blu10

Its so amazing when you see them jump around on screen isnt it jaspie. Your holiday sounds fab, really missed ours this year. 
Baby blu keeps kicking my lady garden! Little terror, it makes me jump sometimes. Im starting to see kicks from the outside now so hoping DH will feel them soon x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Finished our scan and Baby Thomas looks perfect! Fetal echocardiogram showed his heart is functioning flawlessly. :happydance:

And as for the doctor who scared me so badly...he didn't even show up for his appointment with us afterwards...just sent a genetic counselor is his place who reiterated that everything looks perfect.

SO happy. :cloud9:


----------



## jaspie

Fantastic news Fit! So happy for you! I'm glad that doctor didn't show up, you don't need to hear anymore from him. He's irresponsible saying things like he did worrying you for no reason. SO glad all is well!! :happydance:

Blu I am not looking forward to the lady garden kicks, ooof!


----------



## Blu10

Brilliant news Fit! Glad the doc didnt show up, stupid man! Big thumbs up to baby Thomas x


----------



## hopie2015

Fit- sooo awesome!!! So thrilled for you guys! YAY!! And yes- great that moronic doctor didn't show up..what an idiot he was. 
This is so awesome!

Blu- too funny baby Blu went nuts before bed time...lol. I didn't know movement was felt so often in second tri.. well, I don't know much about pregnancy. While I was pg it didn't at all feel real to me what was going on in there.. With all the kicks second tri, it sure must feel very real. That's so cool!

This week has flown! Car broke down for a 4th time..just have to laugh at this point. I hope my mom keeps feeling better.. I think a holiday is in order soon. Yes Blu- just does feel great to reconnect with DF, DH, huh?!
Jaspie- your holiday in your birthday month (mine too! October), sounds perfect. That will probably be your last vacation just the two of you, since you probably don't want to travel much after Oct. :) 

Fit- again, congrats on the perfect echo and enjoy your weekend! Bernie, Jaspie and Blu- have good, relaxing wknds too!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks hopie! Hope you have a relaxing weekend too! Shame about the car, 4th time how annoying. 

Speaking of movement when did you ladies first start feeling movement? And when did your bumps start to show? I definitely have something but am so super bloated too!

By my new dates I'll be 14 weeks in a few days can hardly believe it! So excited for all the exciting stuff coming up!


----------



## Blu10

Hey ladies, its friday again yayyy!!
Jaspie I first felt this baby at 16+5 then kicks at 19 weeks and felt DS at 17 and half weeks with kicks at about 19 too. I was mega bloated until about 15 weeks this time and bump probably popped around 17 weeks which is earlier than with DS! Its definitely out there this week &#9786; you should be feeling movements in the next 4 weeks or so.
Hopie this lil monkey has been so active today that im now convinced im having an octopus not a baby! Haha. Sorry about the car thats so rubbish, is it a big problem or easy to fix? 
Wishing you all a wonderful weekend, im looking forward to a long overdue haircut x


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Blu! It's still sinking in I have the exciting stuff just around the corner! I was so focused on 12w scan I didn't let myself think about what happens after! :happydance: 
Happy Friday ladies hope you have lovely weekends! Xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hope you all had great weekends!
Jaspie- totally makes sense-- so focused on the 12 w scan..but yay-- now you can think of all the exciting things that come next! And also feeling much better in second tri. :)))

Blu- too funny-- an octopus!!! 
I found out my car had a recall on it years ago and if they had sent me the letter, I would have had it fixed for free. But I never got the letter and now I'm forced to pay for the repairs of what was a manufacturer defect years ago. Ugh! I'm still going to try to fight it. Why not!
Hope you had a relaxing salon visit. I am so overdue for a haircut, it's scary.

I woke up incredibly nauseous today. Thought maybe-- but no. There's really no way. I think it was the 4 glasses of wine I had at DF's family's bbque yesterday, along with 2 cupcakes and way too much ice cream. :)

Hope you all are having great Mondays! Take care~


----------



## bernie86

Jaspie- I started feeling the " bubbles" about 15 weeks. and real definite movement that I could say was absolutely baby about 19 weeks. It really does seem to be different to everyone though so dont think too much about it :)
Hope you all had nice weekends! I got to go to see taylor swift with my SIL on friday and that was a blast! We were joking about how jameson will probably only fall asleep to taylor swift now hahah.


----------



## Blu10

Hey ladies how are we? All good here! Had a good day at work, really liking the new job &#9786;
Baby blu is very active again today, have a midwife apt tomorrow so i look forward to hearing his heartbeat again.
When is AF due Hopie? X


----------



## jaspie

Hi ladies, I'm off work with an ear infection :( in so much pain, it's keeping me up at night too. Went doctors earlier and she said it's a nasty infection and prescribed amoxicillin. Feeling fed up! It's one thing after another lately! 
Hope you have a lovely mw appointment tomorrow Blu! 
Ah Bernie I like Taylor Swift too, glad you had fun! Exciting you felt things at 15 weeks that's only next week for me now! Am 14 weeks tomorrow :happydance: 
Oooh Hopie hope your nausea is a symptom! When's AF due?


----------



## Blu10

Oh Jaspie, poor you, earache and toothache are the worst, and youve had both &#128556; how annoying. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you feel better.
I realised ive booked my appointment a week too early so ive rebooked for next week instead. Next week is viability week!! Yay x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Awww Jaspie hope you get well and stay well soon. :flower: You do have so many cool Baby things to look forward to in the next few weeks!

Blu glad you're liking the new job and that Baby Blu is entertaining you. :)

Bernie glad you had fun at the concert...I think I am the only person out there who isn't a Taylor Swift fan lol.

Hopie that is a drag about the recall, hope you find a way to make them pay because you shouldn't have to!!!

Good weekend here, bought Baby Thomas a pack and play and a high chair on sale, yay! 

Too big to ride my bike to work so trying to return my bike locker key so I can get my deposit back and this #$%÷£&$ lady is trying to scam me out of getting my deposit back...once again! :growlmad: Now DH is going to deal with her himself and she will be sorry. No one messes with my DH hahaha.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi!
Sorry Jaspie you have such a bad ear infection. Hope the antibiotics kick in fast. I've never had an ear infection but other day sure felt like I had one. My mom told me to put Neosporin (antibiotic ointment) in my ear 3 times day with q-tip and it was gone the next day! Glad though dr. gave you good dosage of pills to kick it fast. Hope you get to rest up this week at home. Can't believe you are 14 weeks already-- time is going so fast!

Bernie- glad you guys had a blast at the concert. That must have been some loud music for baby Jameson!

Fit- go your DH!! That's awesome of him. Yea, the car recall thing is annoying. I have about 11 phone calls to make today that I have been putting off..because with all of these things, I just tend to get annoyed!
Awesome you got good sale items for baby!

Blu- so glad you are loving your new job! Bet you are looking forward to your appt. next week! AF is due in a few days. I think the chance would be one in a million..but hey, you never know!!

Feel better Jaspie and take good care everyone~


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies, its mummy wednesday yay! 
Hope your ear is better Jaspie?
Bernie the concert sounds fun, bet baby had a boogie in there to the beats ha.
Fit make sure hubby kicks ass &#9786;
Hopie im very excited that AF is due soon and very much hope she bugs someone else and you get a massive BFP!! It would be perfect for you to be joining us all on this journey, please keep us posted and pee in a stick haha.
All good here, were doing a few errands today then off to meet my friends new munchkin for baby snuggles &#128525; i cant believe our own little boy is due in just 17 weeks!!! So exciting xx


----------



## hopie2015

Wow Blu- just 17 more weeks?!! 
So awesome. Time is sure flying. Thanks for the well wishes. It would be so nice but I haven't really been tracking right, so definitely lowest chance ever. Hope you had a great day with friend's new baby!
Jaspie- how are you feeling? Sure hope the ear pain is gone and you're on the mend. 
My mom isn't feeling too great today..Dr. had to increase her heart medication dosage. I'm just trying to stay calm..and keep praying. 
Bernie and Fit- hope you have great days!


----------



## jaspie

Hi ladies, hope you're all OK. I still have the earache though I think it's getting a little better. Hopefully in next day or so it will really improve. 

Hope your mum is ok Hopie and the increased meds help. Keeping everything crossed for you this month, you never know!

Blu I'm so glad you're enjoying your job :D and 17 weeks! Wowza he'll be here before we know it. V day next week woohoo!!
Fit I hope your DH gave that woman who's trying to scam you what for! Did you get your money back? 
Hope you're all good Bernie!


----------



## Blu10

Glad its improving slowly jaspie, hope its all cleared up soon.
Hopie sorry to hear your mums not as well again. As for tracking ive never tracked anything just DTD and hoped for the best, i do notice EWCM and get ovulation pain sometimes but otherwise i couldnt be dealing with the hassle of temping etc. Fingers crossed its your month hun xx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie hope your Mom's med increase helps!! Hope this is your lucky month too.

Jaspie I hope your poor ear is feeling better.

Blu hope you enjoyed the baby snuggles; it will be you snuggling Baby Blu soon enough!!

Bernie hope you and Jameson are well!

DH and I had a much-needed date night last night (went for dinner) and it was great. We had lots of laughs and then came home and went to bed early. I had a long bizarre dream that my boss and I were fighting, just screaming and yelling at each other. She was being a complete lunatic but to be fair I was - for some reason - clipping my toenails at my desk which is totally nasty and something I would never do irl. :haha:


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit thats funny &#128514; ive always had weird pregnancy dreams too. 
How is everyone today? Just had a yummy spag bol for tea and have some dairy milk ready for tonight &#128077;
I cant believe its friday again already tomorrow, the weeks are flying by, really happy that its V week next week too. 
DH and I had a semi sensible name conversation last night and we have a little shortlist going now but will wait to see what he looks like until we decide what sticks x


----------



## hopie2015

Hi - how is everyone?

Thanks so much for the well wishes. Thankfully, my mom seems a lot better this week. Perhaps was just reacting to the increase in the meds.
Another miracle- my dad is going to go back to work tomorrow! Start part time. It's crazy because he is in his mid-70s but he LOVES working (unlike his daughter..haha!) and they really want him back. It has been 5 months, so fingers crossed all goes well.

Jaspie- sure hope the pain is completely gone now and infection all cleared up? Hope you got to rest all weekend! I think you must be in 2nd tri now, right?!

Fit- so glad you and DH had a lovely date night! Funny about the dream. My friend used to tell me about her crazy pg dreams..they were hilarious.. I remember how vivid and crazy mine were. 

Blu- 'semi-sensibile name coversation'! Too funny!! Good you sound like you're getting closer, but maybe you will make the final decision whenyou meet your little guy face to face. :) How was your weekend?
I want some Dairy Milk now that you mentioned it!

AF arrived right on time, as usual. Have to up looking into surrogacy or adoption..it's just the cost..Ugh. Thank you all for the well wishes.
Looking forward to updates and hope you're doing great, Bernie!


----------



## jaspie

Ah Hopie sorry about af :hugs: you weren't sure if your dates were right with bd timing so don't worry! Good luck for this cycle :D and can't hurt looking into other options too! Amazing news about your dad, good for him. And I'm glad your mum is getting better again.

Lol Blu I know what you mean about a semi sensible name conversation! We've mainly been silly everytime so far. OH wants to wait to see what we're having first before being serious. Lol.

Fit your dream sounds mental! I had a few of my own last night but one was a nightmare involving a bad scan :( I was so glad to wake up.

My ear isn't painful anymore but is still leaking so think i need to go back to doctors. I also have thrush thanks to the antibiotics I think! So will be buying cream tomorrow. Got another headache too and on day 3 of it but it's not a migraine so that's good. I tidied our my wardrobe this weekend so it's really tidy now yay but all the bending has made me ache loads. Hot bath for me later.
Yes Hopie in 2nd tri! I'm 15 weeks tomorrow :D trying to resist getting a doppler and hoping to feel movement soon so I forget the idea! This in between stage is a bit disconcerting!


----------



## Blu10

Hey ladies!
AF is a b*tch Hopie but hopefully you can go for it this month and catch the eggy &#128512;
Jaspie im sure you will feel wiggles in the next few weeks, so exciting. Sorry the ear is still playing up and about the thrush! How annoying. 
We had a lovely weekend, we had a night away on saturday for brother in laws birthday which was nice. Hubby was at work today so I caught up on housework, the house is now clean and tidy, I just have a mountain of ironing to tackle tonight. A hot bath sounds a great plan Jaspie.... think I might indulge too x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls! 

Hopie that's great that your mom is feeling better and your dad is going back to work. :thumbup: My dad is the same - no interest in retiring. Sorry about AF but next time could be your lucky cycle. Of course it doesn't hurt to look into other options. I didn't want to get my hopes up I remember so I bought a bunch of teeny new outfits for hot yoga when we started trying again...they still have the tags on them haha.

Jaspie glad you're feeling a bit better and sorry about the nightmare...I've had a few of those too.

Blu glad you had a nice weekend. :)

Hope all is well Bernie!

Had a midwife appointment yesterday and my bump is measuring more than half a week big. Can't say I'm surprised as I feel like it's huge! 

Here are a couple of pics of Thomas from my last scan:
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20150824_081900.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









CYMERA_20150824_080013.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit baby Thomas is so cute! Your bump is pretty impressive, luv it! I had a midwife appointment today and all is ok, she will start measuring in another 4 weeks but im feeling rounder the last few days and its V day tomorrow &#9786;
Hope everyone had a good day? Its my last mummy wednesday tomorrow before DS starts school so were going to do something nice x


----------



## hopie2015

Hi!
Glad everyone is well. Bernie- hopefully you sign on today..How are ya?

Oh Fit, baby Thomas is adorable.. and oh my gosh-- he looks soo big!
Thank you for the kind words. Definitely a good thing your dad has no interest in retiring either soon.. I thinking working as long as possible for them is very good. When is your due date?

Jaspie- 15 weeks already..my gosh! Time is flying. SO awesome you are in second tri. Has the nausea totally gone away now? Glad you are going to dr. again to f/u on the ear infection. Yeah, those type of bad dreams are so annoying but to be expected. Wishing you much happier dreams at night! Thank you for the well wishes -- yeah.. I think last month was all off for trying and we both sort of chickened out. I just don't know how this baby is going to happen at this rate!

Blu- take it easy with all the ironing! That is my least favorite chore.. I just dread it. Glad you're feeling great! What do you and DS have planned to do? 

This week I think I can finally keep my appt in the city with ob/gyn. DF is hoping to get out of work to come with me. We will find out what happened to the baby. I'm just feeling rather sad and pissed this week. I should be with my newborn. But know I can't think back that way. This whole year turned out so entirely different than I ever imagined, but am grateful my mom has made it through miraculously and my dad is better, I have DF, so really what more can I ask for. I'll be brave at the appointment..not sure if I am ready to hear if baby was a boy or girl yet- that is the hardest part for me- but figure I should know.

Thanks all for listening. Sorry to be a downer. Have wonderful days and take care~~ xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Hey Hopie, dont ever apologise for feeling down you have had such a crap year and are entitled to off days! I hope this month will be your month and you find the courage to go for it, were all routing for you. Good luck with your appointment, I hope it will give you some closure and you can move forward. I should have a newborn this week too, due date wouldve been 31st Aug and the girls who were in first tri with me are now having their babies. I didnt think it would affect me but it does make me wonder about my baby and what gender it wouldve been, who would he/she have looked like etc? Your so so strong and i know you will have your rainbow and be the best mummy EVER when you do! Hugs xxx


----------



## jaspie

I can't say it any better than Blu :hugs: never apologise, we're all here for you through the ups and the downs. I'm sure the appointment will be hard and upsetting but I hope you will finally have some closure. And fit is right, any cycle now could be your lucky cycle!

Happy V day Blu! Hope you've had a nice mummy Wednesday. 

Loving the pics of baby Thomas Fit!! Too cute. 

Bernie hope everything is good with you! 

Ear is finally getting better with drops, thanks everyone! Still pretty deaf but getting there.


----------



## Blu10

Thank you Jaspie, feels lovely to have made it. Baby blu is making my belly shake to celebrate. Had a lovely day with DS, lovely to have two short weeks at work. Glad the ear is getting better &#128077;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy belated v-day Blu and glad you got to spend some quality time with DS.

Jaspie hope you're not deaf anymore and can't believe you're 15 weeks already - time is flying! How long until your gender scan?

Hopie good luck at your appointment...it will hurt but hopefully bring you closure too. I hope this is the month you get your rainbow. 

Hi Bernie!

I am 22 weeks and 2 days today and my due date is January 5th, 3 days after DH's bday. Feeling more and more kicks these days. :cloud9:


----------



## jaspie

Glad you had a lovely V day Blu! And Fit you're so close to your V day now! Yay! I didn't realise you two were so close together in your dates.

I can't believe I'm 15 weeks either! My doppler arrived today and I found the heartbeat it was amazing! Had to search a little bit as baby kept swimming away but found it properly in the end! My little galloping horse :cloud9: There's really a baby in there! :rofl:


----------



## bernie86

Hi ladies!! Im so sorry for being MIA! We've had quite the LA heat wave over the last week and working for an air conditioning company has been CRAZY! The phones were nuts and got me behind on all my usual accounting tasks so im finally getting caught up! but anyway I usually sign on while at work but i hadn't gotten a spare moment. Well anyway I got caught up on all of you!! glad to hear all the good news about the scans, and wiggling babies and wonderful galloping heart beats!! Hopie its so great to hear that your dad is headed back to work! and that you will be getting to finally have some closure on your angel! I hope that no matter the cause it brings you peace. 
As for me I've been doing well, finished Jameson's nursery last weekend so I feel less stress with that and can focus on getting everything ready for my moms big 50 birthday party we are throwing in a couple weeks.
Also I did my 1 hr glucose test yesterday and just found out I failed and have to do the 3 hr tmw! my sugar came back at 156 when normal is 140 and below. The experience wasn't horrible... drink tasted like flat orange soda. and I did get a little sugar high and was hungry by the end but definitely go first thing in the AM when you guys do yours! But anyway Im pretty bummed I have to go back for the 3 hr and Im just praying this one doesn't come back high!!!! Im going to try eating a low carb dinner tonight before fasting and doing a short walk in the morning before heading to the lab


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies its the weekend again yay! Another week down.
Any plans for the weekend? Were having a chilled one and need to do some shopping for DS bedroom. 
Glad you found baby J jaspie, its the best sound ever isnt it! Is your ear all cleared up now?
Bernie it sounds like you had a crazy old week, bet Jameson's nursery looks amazing now. How many weeks are you now? Thats rubbish about the GTT, thankfully I managed to avoid the test as im not in a high risk group and theres no family history of diabetes.
Fit the kicks are super cool, were very close in dates, could def have our babies within a few days of each other &#128522;
Hopie did you manage to see your ob? Hope you got some answers and closure if you did, thinking of you as always hun x
Well I better get ready for work, my first call is 2 mins from home today so thats useful haha. Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## jaspie

Oh Bernie sorry about the test! I hope the 3 hr one is better. I've no idea if I'll have to have it or not?! Glad Jameson's nursery is all finished! How many weeks are you now?

My ear is almost cleared up by not quite. Hoping it will be soon though! Plans this weekend are going to a food festival tomorrow and apart from that, just chilling!

Hope you all have nice weekends xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi friends- so nice to see all the happy updates. Bernie- I hope the heat wave ends soon there! Sorry about the glucose being high but it sure can vary, so see how the 3 hour test was. I have more to say on this (had friends that had to watch sugar while pg) but will next week.. not much time to write now since taking off. Happy 50th to your mom.. She is young!
Jaspie- soo cool to hear about the doppler and heartbeat! Fit and Blu - thank you both so much. Blu sorry - meant to ask -- what is V-Day?
Going off now for few days with DF -- holiday wknd.. I will update on Tuesday.. Feel like I need a break from everything badly and my mom seems to be doing OK. Still sinking in what the ob/gyn said. She said it is extremely rare. I feel it has brought closure but also a terrible sadness and empty feeling. More later..just need to mentally escape it now. 
Thank you again all so very much..You guys are the kindest. Have great weekends and a much deserved happy Labor Day off to you Bernie!


----------



## bernie86

Hey ladies,
I finished the three hour and it went ok, just a little nausea. glad to hear you ladies dont have take it.... out here they make you take the 1 hr no matter what... hopefully everything from today comes back normal. my mom was sweet and came and waited with my in between pricks. I am 28 weeks today so we have hit the 3 rd trimester! woo hoo! Hope you ladies have a nice weekend. Im looking forward to a long weekend!


----------



## Blu10

Happy 3rd tri Bernie, good luck with your results from the GTT.
Hopie i hope you have a super weekend and get some quality time with DF. Did the ob know what had caused your loss? V Day is viability when you hit 24 weeks. God forbid if anything went wrong now our little biy would be recognised but also if i go into labour from now then he would have rights to ITU and all active treatment. 
Jaspie im glad your ear is inproving.
Baby Blu is loving kicking my lady bits pretty much constantly, it really makes me jump sometimes. Weve had a chilled morning and sausage and egg sarnies for brekki. Were going to head out this afternoon and look for new bedroom furniture for DS, hes very excited &#9786; xx


----------



## jaspie

Aww bless him! I hope you find some good pieces for him :) Your breakfast is making me jealous! 

Hopie I'm glad the appointment is over and has given you some closure. Big hugs how you're feeling is totally to be expected. Hope you and DH have a lovely weekend together xx

Good luck for the GTT Bernie. I hope everything comes back normal. And happy 3rd tri! Time really is flying! 

Fit I saw a pic of your bump on your other thread you look amazing!

OH has gone to the gym so I did a sneaky doppler! Only for 5 mins though and found the heartbeat straight away at 161! I love it! Can't believe I nearly didn't get one it's helped my anxiety so so much. So happy now! Once he's back and showered and I've got dressed we're off to St Fagans food festival so am really looking forward to that! A few of my friends from work are going too so it'll be nice if we bump into them so OH can meet them. Then later a chilled night with xfactor. Hope everyone has lovely weekends xx


----------



## Blu10

Ooh well jelous about the food festival Jaspie, i love them! Great news that youre finding baby with the doppler too, im sure baby J will be kicking you soon enough to remind you he/she is perfect. Ive just sat down with a cuppa and Baby B is having a jump around. Weve had a productive weekend, furniture is ordered for DS and also bought our bedding and curtains for baby which we had an absolute bargain with as its been discontinued. This morning ive gutted the house so were all sparkly again and have had a big cull in DS's bedroom so hes decluttered too ready to decorate. DH is cooking tea which will be fab! DS has his first day at big boy school tomorrow, i cant believe my baby is starting school where did 4 years go?? Omg!! 
Hope everyone had a lovely weekend, i intend to have a chilled day tomorrow then its back to work on tuesday x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a nice weekend!

Bernie sorry you've been so swamped at work. My DH always tsk tsks at people who wait until there's a heatwave to get their air conditioner. Hope you pass the 3 hour test! Here you have to do the 1 hour test no matter what too but if you're considered high risk you get sent straight to the 3 hour one. I'm not high risk so hoping the 1 hour one will be all I have to do.

Hopie I hope you had a lovely weekend away. Getting autopsy results for a baby is so depressing and surreal. Glad to heat the cause was rare as then it's unlikely it would happen again.

Jaspie hope you enjoyed the food festival, that sounds amazing!!

Happy first day of school to your DS Blu! We could end up being due date buddies - I was the only child my mom ever gave birth to and I was 2 weeks early.

Today I'm 23 weeks, woo hoo!! I can see my belly quiver sometimes when Thomas kicks but of course he always hides when Daddy comes to see, little monkey. Thanks for your compliment on my bump Jaspie, I feel like it's huge but I really like it.


----------



## hopie2015

Hi! Hope you all had fabulous weekends. Jaspie- that food festival sounds awesome! I'm guessing the nausea is all gone now since you are in second tri? Hope you had a great time with lotsa good food!
Blu- thank you for explaining V Day..And congrats on it.. That is awesome! You guys sure had a productive weekend..glad you got a lot done for baby's room and you have motivated me to organize and de-clutter all day.
It is a heat wave here so more reason to stay in and organize.
DS started school yesterday? I know what you mean- the past 4 years have flown!

Bernie- congrats on 3rd tri! So glad test went well. So nice of your mom to wait with you on breaks through the long test. How is your mom feeling?

Fit- that is funny baby Thomas hides for his daddy!! Wow- you are 23 weeks already..so cool. Yes- sounds like you and Blu are going to be very close in your due dates! 
Thank you for the kind words and thanks all -- yes, it did feel surreal and it was depressing. Now it has sunk in. She said the baby had one extra chromosome and it was on chrom. 15, which is extremely rare. Incompatible with life. Surprised made it to 9 weeks. I think it is so rare because it could also be a reason for very early miscarriages, and most people do not get tested so early on. I did because this was my second and it was later on than my first. She said it is nothing either one of us carry but then googling I found that slight chances sometimes can be from the father.. But googling is a BAD idea as I'm sure you all know. So I will leave it with what nurse/doctor told me -- it just unfortunately happens, no real cause. She said age isn't necessarily a factor but 'doesn't help'.

Thanks for listening.. I'm doing better now. Had nice wknd in the city, my parents seem good and grateful for everything. This month we do need to figure out how the baby is going to happen because I really, really BADLY want one!

Hope you're all feeling great today! I am motivated now to get organized!


----------



## bernie86

So glad to hear you all had nice, productive weekends!!! And its crazy how fast time is going!!!! Hopie Im glad you are feeling a little better! So i only have a few mins for an update, but I got the call from the Dr. yesterday that I have gestational diabetes :( so a big change in diet is necessary, and Ive already started. I have to meet with a dietitian for a better Idea of diet adjustment and monitoring sugar.... so its going to be a long 11! I cant wait to see the baby on our ultrasound on the 21st... fingers crossed he is not measuring ahead, because the concern is he could be big :(


----------



## Blu10

Oh Bernie im sorry to hear this hun, two of my friends have had GD and their babies were perfect and average sized , hugs xx


----------



## jaspie

Big hugs hopie, hard to hear but you know that it's very unlikely to happen again. I'm so excited that you're feeling better and ready to try again for your baby!

Ah Bernie sorry about the test. Hope your appointment goes well. And not long until you see baby Jameson again xx

Happy belated 23 weeks fit! The food festival was indeed awesome! 

AFM I'm sure I felt baby J kicking for definite yesterday. I felt a weird bubbly feeling so I stopped what I was doing and I felt a big pop! Definitely felt like popcorn popping to me! Amazing :D felt it on and off today though nothing as strong as last night!
We've got a house viewing tonight, I'm not convinced it's going to be suitable but it looks nice from the pics so we'll see! Hope you're all good xx


----------



## Blu10

Sorry hopie i didnt spot your post before, are you temping or anything this month? I really badly want you to have a baby too!! &#128516; the chromosomal abnormality is rare so hopefully next time will be perfect. I know you feel it may be connected to your age but remember ive also had 2 losses and im only 33, plus my first loss was when i was 27! The risks are slightly higher with age but thousands of women in their 40's have perfect babies and i just know that you will too xx
Jaspie im delighted that you felt baby, thats so so cool! I hope the house viewing goes well, good luck.
Fit happy 23 weeks!! Are you feeling organised with things now?
As for mw in wondering just how in earth its friday tomorrow already?? Weve had a lovely week, DS is settling well at school and we had a fab day at the farm together yesterday. Baby blu is happily bouncing around tonight bless him. Were thinking about booking a 4d scan in the next few weeks and taking DS so that he can see his little brother. X


----------



## jaspie

Oooh a 4d scan would be amazing for him to see his little bro! When would you book it for?

The viewing was not a success! The stairs were so steep and narrow! And the only toilet was 2 flights away from the bedroom. I was wearing a tight dress and she estate agent took one look at me and said this house is not suitable for a baby! &#128514; We've got some more in the pipeline though so fingers crossed! 

I've got a half day in work tomorrow and then we're off to Derby to visit my mum for the weekend. Coming back on Monday and got my 16w midwife appointment :D


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Bernie sorry about the GD but it is very common and I'm sure Jameson will be fine. :hugs: I would think the real problem would be if you had it and it wasn't diagnosed. 

Hopie what happened to your angel is so unlikely to ever happen to you again. I know what you mean though, the jerk doctor kept talking about how rare it was for my angel to have the problems he did without having a chromosome abnormality but my mom also said it's probably not that rare at all, it's just that most babies who are very unwell are lost too early for testing to be done. I think it's a good thing that you were able to carry your angel for 9 weeks - your body was fighting as hard as it could for baby.

Too bad about the house Jaspie but it definitely doesn't sound suitable for a baby! And yay for being recognizable as pregnant! I saw your bump on the 2nd trimester forum and it's adorable. 

Blu a 4d scan with your DS would be so neat! Glad Baby Blu is keeping up with his exercise. 

So glad it's nearly the weekend - I think nesting mode has officially began - so much I want to do!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi- thank you all for the kind words and support!
Bernie- sorry about the diagnosis..it's a pain to have to watch sugar the rest of the pregnancy but I bet it will go by fast and not be bad at all. My friends had gest. diabetes- they found all these neat things to make and eat - like little egg muffins- scramble up eggs, add some veggies or cheese and bake in muffin tins. The diabetes was very easily controlled for them and not so bad changing their diet. Babies were all perfect too. :) Like Jaspie and Fit said, good they caught it now.

Thank you Blu! That is encouraging to hear. I sure know losses can come at young ages too.. So I will keep the faith. My odds are high of something going wrong but I have faith. :)
Jaspie- SO awesome you felt the baby kick!! Nice the real estate agent was honest and knew that was not a house fit for baby! We had to look at so many houses before we found the perfect one. There was something weird with every house...rocks in the basement, uneven floors, I could go on. We finally found the perfect little country cottage!
I am actually going up there tonight. DF got the house right before I learned I was pg.. so I associated the house with the baby on the way for a long time..if that makes sense, it made me sad to go to, but now I feel ready to enjoy it more. :)

Fit- thank you so very much for the kind words. Yes, I think my body wanted to hang on to the baby too. I know you more than understand. And I am glad you don't have to deal with that jerky doctor anymore! Cool nesting mode has begun! What are your plans for the weekend?

Thanks again all -- your support has been tremendous. Enjoy your weekends! Going to country house tonight... it is 9/11 and being in the city this day always makes me sad. Hope it is a good, relaxing weekend for all! xxxx


----------



## bernie86

Thank you ladies for the encouragement. I have my appt with the high risk OB this afternoon, so we will have an ultrasound which is very exciting because we haven't seen Jameson since week 18, and will be getting all the info and machive for the diabetes. but Im feeling very confidenst that all is well and the diet will work well :) Jaspie, have a great time this weekend. and the right house will come along and you will just know its where you are going to watch your babies grow! I had that feeling the min. we walked into our house! Blu, have a nice weekend glad to hear ds enjoyed school. Fit, have fun nesting! its so fun to get ready for these boys! hopie, enjoy your weekend! and I cant imagine being in NY today. thinking about it is sad enough.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hopie glad you are starting to enjoy your house again - here's to new happy memories to be made. Glad you got out of the city for 9/11, such a sad day especially in NYC.

Bernie love your positive attitude and know you'll do a great job of controlling the GD! Can't wait to hear how Baby Jameson is doing!

Jaspie hope you had a lovely visit with your mom and that is great that you're feeling movement. Isn't it the coolest thing ever?

Hope you had a great weekend Blu! How is everything with you? 

My weekend was both productive and upsetting / frustrating. We are doing renos and getting the house reorganized. I was making great progress when I discovered that one of our cats had peed all over the bench in our entrance hall and I just lost it and called DH bawling. The cat got sick about a year and a half ago and we spent thousands on vet bills getting him well again but it's like he blames DH and I (and the house) for the pain he was in while sick and he has not been the same since. We constantly catch him peeing on stuff and nothing we've done has helped...vet has confirmed it's behavioral. He is especially nasty to DH and literally pees ON HIM on a regular basis. Anyway we reached our breaking point and we just can't keep him anymore. Luckily we got him from a no kill sanctuary who will take him back...if we can ever get them to return our calls. It just sucks and DH has literally been sick to his stomach all weekend but we cannot live with this cat and all the stress he causes anymore. :(

Sorry for the novel ladies, just had to get that out!


----------



## bernie86

Hope you all had a nice weekend! Fit Im so sorry about the cat, I know how frustrating the peeing pet can be! We have a male dog that does that for the same reason because its always after he has been scolded or when I come back from being gone for even 20 mins! Im so sorry that you will have to let him find a new home but Its better for thomas as well.

So I had the appt friday with the high risk Dr. on Friday and it went well... it was a 2 hour appt but they did a very through scan of Jameson which was wonderful and we even got the 4d image of his adorable face and its so crazy that we can see that he looks like both of us! ( I attached it) So far the GD has been pretty easy. my numbers have been normal and the diet is easy to follow and I think it will be a blessing and help me not have to loose so much weight after hes born.
 



Attached Files:







JAMESON.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jaspie

Bernie! Look at Jameson's gorgeous face! So clear! Helloooo!! Glad you're finding the diet easy to follow and it will definitely help with weightloss afterwards.

Ah fit I'm really sorry about your cat :( it's sad you can't keep him but at least you know he's going to a no kill shelter. It's definitely the right decision especially with Thomas on the way. Big hugs xx

Hopie I hope you had a great weekend and you enjoyed your time at the country cottage. 

Blu hope you had a great weekend!

I had a lovely weekend with my mum thanks. And had a great 16 week appointment this afternoon. All bloods clear and a strong heartbeat! It was OH's first time hearing it he loved it! Feeling flutters every day now since I first felt them last week, it's so amazing :cloud9: 17 weeks tomorrow :D


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone, lovely to see all the updates! Bernie your little man is so so cute! &#128525;
Jaspie sorry the house wasnt the one, hopefully you will find somehwere soon. 
Fit i think we may do the scan towards the end of the month so ill be about 28/29 weeks, should be fun.
Hopie hows things with you? Must be close to fertile time now.
All is well here, baby B is kicking around all the time bless him and DS has settled into school really well &#128077;


----------



## hopie2015

Hi all! So glad to see the happy updates. Fit - I am really sorry you're feeling upset about having to give up your cat. It is great though he can go back to the no kill sanctuary and we all agree a new home will surely be best for him. You and DH can't go on that way with cat's behavior and definitely best for baby because the cat would probably (guessing) act up even more once baby arrives. Much safer this way so trust that you made the healthiest decision for all and find peace with it. :)
Thanks for the well wishes and sorry Blu- I missed your post. Nope--not temping or anything. I'm not really sure how this baby is going to happen!
So glad all is going great and DS is easing into his school perfectly.

Wow Jaspie - 17 weeks already?! So aawesome about the amazing appt. you guys had and glad you had a great time with your mom! She must be so excited too..Will this be her first grandchild?

Bernie- excellent on the high risk doctor appt going so well. My friends all had a very easy time the diet, no problems at all and you are so right-- a much easier time losing any extra weight afterwards!

So so happy for all of you. We are having such amazing weather here, so off now to enjoy it. Looking forward to Friday updates. Take good care mamas to be soon!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Awww Bernie Baby Jameson is SO CUTE. Can't believe how clear the photo is! It is true sometimes being forced to eat extra healthy is a blessing in disguise. A few years ago I had horrible stomachaches, numerous food intolerances and just felt like death. I finally had enough and forced myself to diet, eat healthy and exercise and it was honestly one of the best things that ever happened to me. I ended up losing 35 lbs. and getting in the best shape of my adult life. All my food intolerances vanished and I felt like a million bucks. I'm sure it's why I was able to get pregnant too, as when we tried pre-diet I couldn't. 

Hopie glad you're having lovely weather. Just keep seducing DF and that will take care of the TTC. ;)

Jaspie glad you had a great appointment and visit with your mom!

Blu glad DS is liking school; my nephew doesn't at all and it's a major stressor for his parents. 

Thanks for your support about the cat ladies. He is going back to the sanctuary today - the woman who runs it agrees it is best. She thinks the smell of the pregnancy pheromones are likely making his issues worse and that he will be even more stressed and destructive once Thomas is here. The sactuary is run out of a private residence so he'll have full run of the house and yard and there will be dogs there too (he loves dogs). So sad to let him go though. :( We've had him shut in one of the bathrooms and not only has he been peeing in the litter box he's been his old sweet self, but we can't just lock him in the bathroom forever.


----------



## hopie2015

Soo cute, Bernie!

How is everyone?
Still hot and sunny here and after cardiac rehab class, we are going to the beach. :) I'm in denial that winter is going to arrive this year!

Fit- I know it must be so sad to see your cat go, but know he is living some place better and glad you have found peace with that. :)
LOL- I'll try Fit, but usually I am too tired to seduce. HA!

I keep waking up at 4am really nauseous and have to run to the bathroom...tmi! It is weird b/c those were my earliest symptoms last time. But this would have to be a miracle, because we weren't exactly trying at the right time. Ha!

Off to San Generro festival again this weekend... It is a huge fest downtown with lots of fattening eats. :)

Have wonderful weekends, everyone!


----------



## Blu10

Hopie i have everything crossed for you! Ive never temped or anything just DTD and hoped for the best, when is AF due?
Sorry about your cat fit, I agree with the other ladies though and its definitely the right decision.
Jaspie hows that bump doing? Any news on the house front?
Bernie i hope youre managing the new diet and feeling good?
All ok here how is it friday again already?! Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## hopie2015

Hi Blu! Hope you had a wonderful weekend!! Nope - never have temped or charted or anything. Two tries it worked right away too. So now AF arrived but I still have too big a fear of trying again. I guess hearing what happened is very rare and not at all likely to happen again, should ease my fear but I don't know. I'm sort of protecting myself from going through anything upsetting again, but I know at the same time that prevents me from having a child, so I don't know -- fear is winning and it is not good!!
How is baby's room coming along? You sure motivated me to get on the organizing kick and I am feeling much better and getting rid of clutter!

Jaspie- hope you saw some good houses this weekend? How are you doing?

Fit- hope you got lots of r&r this wknd with nothing upsetting. Bernie- hope you are well. Looking forward to updates. :) 
Hope everyone has wonderful Mondays!


----------



## Blu10

Sorry to hear AF showed up Hopie, hope you try again soon and get your rainbow. Its such a stressful time isnt it. Ive cleared the spare room tonight, gosh we had so much crap! Decorator is coming this week then were just waiting for DS new furniture before we can move his things into his new room then we will sort babies nursery out.
Hows everyone else? Good weekend? Its nearly hump day already and ill be moving over to 3rd tri tomorrow omg!! Its flying by now x


----------



## jaspie

Hi everyone hope you're all OK. Sorry af came Hopie :hugs: you'll get your rainbow xxx

Well done on the clear out Blu! Happy 3rd tri for tomorrow! 

We've found a house we both love and we secured it yesterday! We're just waiting for the estate agent to contact the landlord for their final go ahead now before we hand in our notice on our current house. It's a lovely 3 bed family home in a village north of the city :thumbup:
I'm 18 weeks and my bump is coming on nicely people are commenting on it all the time atm which is nice! And I can feel baby J everyday for the last few days especially after eating! 
I went to bed earlier but have just woken up with painful heartburn and trapped wind in chest. This is the 4th night this has happened in a row argh! So painful I just want to sleep! 
Hope you're all good fit and Bernie!


----------



## Blu10

Oh Jaspie congratulations on the house it sounds amazing! Im hearing you with the heartburn, most fruit is a no go for me at the minute or in crippled with it, try remegel ive found them really good. Hope you managed to get back to sleep.
X


----------



## hopie2015

Hi!! Jaspie- congratulations on your house!!! That is so awesome!! I hope you managed to get more sleep. Soo exciting you can feel baby J so often! Is everyone still thinking boy and you guys plan to find out the gender when you can? :)

Blu- wow - third tri!! Congrats!! It sure is flying by. So awesome.. my gosh!
Thanks for the well wishes. DF and I are both too scared to fully try for real if that makes sense, so the timing or trying hasn't been right. I'm just too freaking scared!!

I got amazing news last night -- I'm going to see the Pope!! DF's sister's friend gave her tickets and she thinks the two of us should see him most! 
Very excited for Friday -- I'll say special prayers for everyone in St. Patrick's Cathedral. :)

Bernie and Fit- hope you guys are doing great too. Feel better, Jaspie- maybe dr. has some tips on how to help with that?

take care~~~~


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congratulations on the house Jaspie! It sounds like a great place for Baby J. :) Hope you feel better and the heartburn goes away. Wonder if it means Baby J will have a full head of hair? If so then Thomas will be bald because I haven't had any at all. 

Happy 3rd trimester Blu!! I met a lady with 7 kids on Friday and she thought for sure I was already in 3rd trimester - nope my bump is just that huge. :haha:Have you thought of any names yet?

Hopie that's exciting that you get to meet the Pope. :)

Hope you are well Bernie!

Not too much to report here, still plugging away at getting Thomas's room ready. Hopefully we'll make some significant progress this weekend. Speaking of Thomas he has been kicking my bladder all morning.


----------



## jaspie

Hopie that's amazing news! Once in a lifetime experience! Hope you have a wonderful day :hugs:

Yep we find out the gender on Oct 6th so less than 2 weeks now :D

Fit I hope you make some progress on Thomas's room :D I've no idea about the hair we will have to check back next year! That'll be funny if it's right!


----------



## hopie2015

Thank you, Jaspie!! So excited. Yes- definitely a once in a life time experience. It's so great to be back in the city-- such a great energy and beautiful weather for his visit!
October 6th-- wow!! You are still thinking boy, right? When do you guys move into your house?
Thank you, Fit! Too funny about the hair. Funny the lady guessed 3rd tri -- he is going to be a big and very healthy boy!!
Blu/Bernie- have great days too! :)


----------



## bernie86

Happy Friday Ladies! sounds like its been a good week! jaspie thats exciting about the house!!! Hopie, meeting the Pope must have been neat! and Im sure the city has been booming all week! blu- how fun to have a decorator! Im jealous! I want one for my whole house! hahaha. Fit- nothing wrong with a big belly!!! Im sure its adorable and Thomas just likes a deluxe apt. ;), I was feeling huge until my appts at the high risk Dr., There are alot of twin moms there and they make me feel skinny again lol. I do not envy that! I had my second Scan today from the high risk Dr. and Jameson is perfect and weighs 3 lb. 14 oz. and he's right in the middle. my sugars have been really good so Im pleased that I wont have to worry about meds to manage this. Have a nice weekend every one!!!!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone lovely to see the updates again. 
How was the Pope Hopie?
Bernie Im glad Jameson is growing well and all is on track. 
Jaspie has the house rental gone through? Love the latest bump pic, wish i could update mine on this stupis phone.
Fit im glad to hear baby Thomas is growing well and you have a lovely big bump &#128077;
We had a lovely family day out in the sunshine doing some shopping and having fish & chips and ice cream by the river. DS bedroom is now painted were just waiting on his furniture then we will be going for a superhero theme which he is excited about. Tomorrow were going for a meal for my mums birthday. Hope everyone had a fab weekend x


----------



## jaspie

Hopie hope seeing the pope was amazing! 
Bernie so glad your appointment went well and Jameson is perfect! What a relief you don't have to have meds. 
Blu DS's bedroom sounds like it's coming along great! I really want fish and chips today now! Have a lovely meal today.
Fit I bet your bump is beautiful! I have been keeping an eye out on the bump pic thread for you!

Yep house rental has gone through :happydance: so we move into the new house on 15th October. Well we get the keys then, we'll probably move in on the 17th as it's a weekend. Can't wait to get settled in! We can finally start planning a nursery then too! No plans today just chilling, going to find something on Netflix and probably do a bit of food shopping for the week. Might make soup or something easy to take to work. Hope everyone's enjoying the weekend!


----------



## hopie2015

Such nice updates to read! Bernie - that is funny about all the moms to be of twins! So glad you don't have to take meds and it can easily be managed through diet.
Blu- sounds like a lovely family day and decorating is coming along very nicely. Happy birthday to your mom! I need to get moving on decorating..Still de-cluttering.
Jaspie- so cool you guys have your move-in date! I will have to look for your pictures- I assume on jaspie pg journal page? Glad you're having a great low-key weekend.

Seeing the Pope was amazing but we were so far away. Unbelievable how many people there were! The energy in the city has just been amazing...totally different.. more laid back and serene and everyone has been so extra nice. So glad I was able to experience it!

Looking forward to the 4 of us going out today for my dad's birthday-- it will be my mom's first trip out of state..Only an hour and it will be good for her mentally to get out of the house for so long!
Take good care everyone and Fit- hope you're having a great weekend! ~


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi girls!

Blu DS's superhero room sounds very cool! What kind of nursery are you planning for Baby Blu?

Jaspie so many exciting things coming up from the new house to finding out Baby J's gender. Are you planning to do some serious shopping after the big reveal?

Hopie glad meeting the Pope went well. :)

Bernie glad to hear you and Jameson are both doing so well. It's getting so close for you!!

AFM I caught the stomach bug DH had last weekend and spent all of Friday throwing up. :( And here I thought I would make it through this pregnancy vomit free, ugh. My tummy is still kinda sore but at least I can keep food down though. 

On a happier note Thomas has been extra active and I'm down to double digits now - 99 days to go!! Will be 26 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Blu10

Morning ladies, how are we all?
Fit I hope you feel better soon hun, vomiting is the pits! 
Jaspie im so glad things are moving quickly with the house then you can get settled for baby. Cant wait to hear if your team blue or pink, either you or Hopie have to break the blue chain &#128518;
Bernie hope yourr feeling well?
Hopie im glad you enjoyed seeing the pope and hope your trip with your parents is a good one.
All is well here, cant believe I only have 9 weeks left at work its really flying by now. Have a midwife appointment todayat 28 weeks so she will start measuring my fundal height. Im having really mixed opinions on bump some people saying im tiny and others saying im big so it will be interesting. Im definitely feeling movements very high up now too &#128077;


----------



## jaspie

Hope you have a great appointment Blu! You'll have to let us know what she says! I can't believe you only have 9 weeks left at work either! 
Hopie I hope you have a nice time with your parents. It's amazing you got to experience that atmosphere in your city in your city bet it was wonderful. 
Oh no fit sorry you caught a bug, hope you're feeling completely better now :hugs: hooray for double digits!
Yes we have both booked the scan day off work so we're going out for lunch then going to buy baby J their first outfits! A week today!!!


----------



## Blu10

So exciting Jaspie, cant wait to hear all about it!! 
As for me the midwife appointment went well, im messuring bang on 28 weeks by my fundal height and baby is lying mainly on the left side as he has done all along. He was very wriggly today and kicking the doppler as she tried to monitor his heartrate. Need to get bloods done this week then book a whooping cough vaccine at some point too happy days! Time seems to be flying by so fast, its weird as I want to meet baby now but also im conscious that this is my last pregnancy so I need to saviour the bump a little longer. I just wish the previous losses and prolonged bleeding hadnt dampened this pregnancy for me but im not going to be on a downer as were so lucky to be having #2. It will be such a relief to have him here safely now though, im sure you can all relate to that xx


----------



## jaspie

Guess what! It's a healthy little BOY!!!! :blue: we're so happy!

Everything was perfect! The sonographer was fab and told us what she was checking and that each bit was healthy as she did it. It was amazing to see! Baby was in a good position but his legs were all curled up in the bottom corner which made measuring his thigh bone difficult she had to shake him around to try and get him to move with he eventually did! That explains the pressure I've felt now and again in that area! And one of the pictures is of his face and shows his eye lense it is amazing! And creepy haha! 

Going to tell the grandparents in person over lunch :D :D so so happy! :cloud9:

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20151006_104444-1_zpsyb9qujqj.jpg

His little ear and arm!
https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20151006_104406_zpsclk084yz.jpg

Eye lense!!!
https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/20151006_104511_zpsp1mvz56q.jpg

Oh and my placenta is anterior and high up away from cervix! I've had no problems finding heartbeat through placenta and have been feeling kicks on outside still so I'm happy :D

A healthy baby boy!!! We're so happy!! So we're continuing the blue theme in this group! &#128513;


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Eek Jaspie, congratulations and welcome to TEAM BLUE!!!! Baby J is adorable and the eye lense looks super cool!

Can't believe we are 4 boys now! Not surprised at all Baby J is a boy though based on your bump Jaspie. :) My placenta is high anterior too, lol. Maybe Baby J hangs out up front like Baby Thomas and that's why you feel plenty of movement. 

Yay for baby boys!!


----------



## jaspie

I know it's crazy we're 4 boys! Yeah I guess if it's high anterior we will still feel movement ok! Yay for baby boys!!! :D


----------



## bernie86

Yay Jaspie he is very handsome!!! and Im excited for all the Boys! I think its crazy that we are 4/4! Im on my way to see Jameson again and our every other week scan :)


----------



## jaspie

Have a wonderful scan Bernie!


----------



## Blu10

Yay, the run of boys continues!! Congratulations, hope you celebrated with blue shopping &#9786; that eye lens pic is incredible x


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Blu! Yep we bought him the cutest outfit! :D I'll be unstoppable now :D :haha:


----------



## bernie86

Have fun shopping!!! I binged when we first found out too! so fun, all these ppl are going to tell you there are no cute boys clothes and i seriously disagree! I love the boys clothes! have fun!!! our scan went well Jameson weighs 4 lb 11 oz right now and is right on track for 32+4 :) I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## jaspie

Ah so pleased your scan went well and he is on track :D I can't believe you're nearly 33 weeks! Not long left! 
I love the boys clothes too I've seen loads of cute stuff!


----------



## Blu10

Exciting Bernie, its flying by isnt it. Baby Jameson will soon be here.
Any thoughts on names now jaspie? Fit i also have an anterior placenta ha. Were all so similar!
How are you Hopie?
Im shattered today, woke at 3.50am and got up before 5 as I couldnt sleep, feel wacked now so glad im off work today as im struggling a bit with my pelvis too, going to rest for an hour x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie you're going to have so much fun shopping, I agree with Bernie, there are so many cute options for baby boys! Thomas has a closet full of outfits already. :blush:

Bernie so glad your scan went so well. Amazing that Jameson will be here next month!

Blu that is too funny about your placenta. It's crazy how much we all have in common! Sorry you got such a crappy sleep and hope your pelvis stops hurting. 

Hopie hope you are doing well!

Had my 27 week midwife appointment yesterday. My bump is measuring half a week ahead again and she thinks Thomas is head down at the moment. I showed her my kick counting chart and she said Thomas is a very busy baby and we may have our hands full. :haha:

When I got home from work the other night this was waiting on my pillow - DH found this outfit on sale and couldn't resist buying it for Thomas when he's bigger...and dressing Thomas's monkey in it. :cloud9:

EDIT will have to add photo later...this site crashes everytime I try. :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20151007_081652.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Blu10

Oh fit, far toooo cute! &#128525; love it.
I managed a power nap this afternoon before picking up DS, im aching now and ankles seem a little swollen tonight so ill be putting my feet up and resting! Have you ladies been watching Dr Foster?x


----------



## jaspie

Love it fit! :haha: Glad your midwife appointment went well! You have a busy boy!

No Blu I haven't seen it i heard it's good though. I'm lying on sofa watching bake off final. Hope your pelvis eases.

Funny all 3 of us have anterior placentas! Did either of you notice anything like taking longer to feel big movements?


----------



## Blu10

I did this time. I felt DS regularly from 17 weeks. With this baby i felt wiggles at 16+5 and proper kicks around 19 weeks but very sporadic. I only felt him daily from about 21 weeks . Hes very active now and wont get off my bladder the lil monkey. 
I watched the bake off too - Nadiya's wedding cake was beautiful x


----------



## hopie2015

Congrats Jaspie on the wonderful news of a baby boy and your excellent doctor visit!! You guys must be over the moon. I think everyone was guessing boy and you were feeling it too, right? So so awesome!!

Wow- 4 boys here! 

Fit- sure sounds like your little boy is going to keep you very busy. That is so funny! So glad you had a wonderful appointment too and wow Bernie- you are now down to your weekly appointments. When is your exact due date in October?
My gosh, time has flown!

Blu- sorry you are so exhausted from lack of sleep. Me too.. Total insomnia past few nights and really does affect you the next day. You especially with being pg, a little one and working! I really hope you manage to get some good sleep. I'm sure going to try tonight. Keep waking up by 4:00am!

I've missed the board -- left my laptop in the city for 10 days and my password is stored on here. I don't want to get on this board at my parent's computer in case they see it -- I never told them about the miscarriage! Jeez, I feel like an 18 year old! 
Have had super stressful week with tenant announcing she is moving out and not paying for the month. Karma is all I can say!! 

Anyway, I am so thrilled for all of you and keep the happy updates coming. Congrats again Jaspie on a baby BOY!!! :)))))


----------



## jaspie

Thanks Hopie! Sorry about the tenant, that sucks. Are you out of pocket now? How's everything with your parents? 

Another one who keeps waking up here. I always wake up every 3 hours for the toilet and usually about 5 am I can't get back to sleep! So I've had some breakfast and am going to read for a bit them try again. 

Thanks Blu, I have been feeling flutters and tickles since 16 weeks, then more definite kicks 19 weeks low down but not often. Now I feel low kicks every day when lying down in the morning and evening and lots of squirms while sitting at my desk but I wonder if I'm missing some because of the placenta. Sometimes things do feel muffled. Oh well not long until he's big enough to feel right through it! I'm feeling lucky anyway as I've read some people with anterior placentas don't feel anything for ages and ages. 

Hope everyone is good! I have a 4 day weekend and am being taken away by my OH and friends for my 30th birthday but I don't know where I'm going it's a surprise! Actual birthday is Wednesday :D


----------



## Blu10

Huge happy 30th birthday wishes Jaspie hope you have an amazing weekend hun, you deserve it! &#128536; 
Baby blu loves kicking my lady bits if he gets much lower i swear he will fall out. Noticed a huge difference in my bump this week its grown alot.
Thats rubbish about your tenant Hopie, i think if be kicking her out now if shes expecting to live rent free, cheeky madame! How are your parents? Your comment made me laugh.... even DH doesnt know i use this forum &#128565; hope everyone had a great weekend, its been another quick week x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy Friday girls!

Sorry to hear about your tenant Hopie, what a drag. Hope keeping her security deposit takes some of the sting out of it.

Jaspie have a great birthday weekend, how nice of your OH and friends to take you away like that! Cant wait to hear about it when youre back. :)

I think I first felt movement at about 17-18 weeks when I was using the doppler and Thomas booted it. Before that, nothing! Not even any gas bubbles that I could delude myself into thinking were baby movements, LOL. But Im just grateful I can feel as much as I can. I feel thumps all the time but cant really tell exactly what hes doing in there and I know my placenta masks certain things. For instance, when we were sitting in the waiting room before the anatomy scan I was sure he was asleep but when they pulled him up on the screen he was moving all over the place and I couldnt feel any of it  so I guess it depends on his position and what he is up to in there.

Blu that is funny about your DH not knowing about the forum. I talk about it to my DH but he has his own forum that he posts on (an outdoor forum) so Ive been hearing him talk about it for years. I guess were both nerds. :haha:

We just booked our maternity photos, yay! Now were trying to sort out newborn photos  some places are soooo expensive so Im trying to figure out how we can get them done without breaking the bank right as Im going on maternity leave and taking a big pay cut.

It is Canadian Thanksgiving this weekend so were headed to MILs for turkey tomorrow. :)


----------



## hopie2015

Hi! Happy 30th birthday, Jaspie!!!! Hope you had a wonderful weekend away. Where were you taken?! It's my birthday too this week! Wishing you all the best of everything in what will be the most wonderful year for you!

Thanks, all.. When I have time, the tenant went nuts, I mean like crazy... It was rather unreal. I told her I needed to cash her security check because she wasn't paying October and she threatened me. DF couldn't believe it -- I put her on speaker phone. Some women are insane! Good news is she has officially moved out now. Today is our first day we feel we can relax and enjoy and are going out to the beach. :)
Thanks for asking about my parents, my dad is doing great and my mom seems well- her dr. appt. is this week and she is walking 1 mile now!

I hear you guys with the lack of sleep, though not pg.. I was getting 2-3 hours for a week each night. It is the worst, isn't it? I'm trying melatonin but that probably can't be taken when pg?

Happy Thanksgiving, Fit! Exciting you guys are getting moving on the newborn photographer. Yes, so expensive. Blu- too funny about the forum -- my fiance has his own forum he goes to also...he likes nerdy stuff. :)

Have a great start to the week mamas-to-be! :) xxxx Hope you're great Bernie!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone, just got into bed, have awful heartburn tonight so just had a glass of cold milk, im sure that will lead to an extra toilet trip overnight!! 
Fit your photoshoot sounds ace, ai really want to book a 4d scan this week to take DS to see his brother.
Hope you had a lovely weekend Jaspie?
Bernie how are things?
Hopie, have a wonderful birthday. Your tenant sounds such a muppet but Im glad your parents are good &#128077;
All ok here, our pregnancies seem to be flying by soooo fast, the boys will soon be here x


----------



## jaspie

Glad your parents are doing well hopie! Jeez your tenant sounds like a nightmare. Good riddance!
Blu I have awful heartburn tonight too, been trying to sleep for the last hour but gave up and took some indigestion tablets just now so hopefully they kick in. Hope yours goes!
Fit hope you had a very happy thanksgiving :D and yay for booking maternity photos. 
I had a wonderful weekend thanks, we were in a beautiful house in an estate in the Cotswolds Waterpark, so relaxing :D Eaten far too much it was great! I'm back in work tomorrow but then have Wednesday off for my birthday :D
Thanks for the birthday wishes ladies, hope you're all good!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Jaspie glad you had a fun weekend away and that's great that you're taking tomorrow off for your birthday.

Hopie have a great birthday week! Glad your parents are doing so well and as for your tenant...hope she doesn't let the door hit her on her ass on the way out!

Blu hope you're feeling better. That's a neat idea taking DS to see his baby brother in 4D! 

Bernie hope you're well.

We had a nice Thanksgiving. MIL teared up during her toast while talking about FIL and also gave thanks for the new child joining the family, so sweet. Glad Thomas gives her something to look forward to during such a tough year.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Happy birthday Jaspie!! Have an awesome day off!


----------



## hopie2015

So glad Jaspie you had such a relaxing and wonderful time away to celebrate. It sounds soo nice and peaceful! Hope you had a wonderful birthday and great you took the day off from work!
Hope the heartburn resolved, Blu & Jaspie. And hope you're both sleeping better. Now with crazy tenant out, I slept 9 hours and feel like a new person. Also found a very nice girl (hopefully!) to start as new tenant soon. :) And just thrilled it seems my parents are better. All I can really ask for for my birthday.

Fit- It sure is such a wonderful blessing for you and your family to have your baby boy on the way soon. I can't even imagine how hard it was- the first Thanksgiving without your father-in-law for your MIL, DH and all of you. This sure gives all of you the most amazing event to look forward to and your MIL must be so excited, and baby Thomas will bring such much needed joy to her in the new year. I'm glad you all did have a nice Thanksgiving. 

Blu- so cool you will bring DS to the 4D scan! Will that be in a few weeks?

I'm back in the city with 2 days for myself.. Feel sorta guilty not cooking, etc. for my parents back home but need some time this birthday week to enjoy myself and then DF comes here on Friday night! At excercise class tonight the girl who had a baby in August brought him to class. My heart melted as she gave him to me to hold (without asking!).. He was the cutest, sweetest thing ever. Made me realize I better kick this fear and get at it this month finally.. Ha!!

Bernie, hope you're well. How many more weeks?!

Take care ~~


----------



## bernie86

Hi ladies! so sorry I havent had much time to check in! but I hope you are all doing well and Happy Birthday Jaspie and Hopie!!! Things have been a little BUSY here! Wedding weekends have just about killed me im so exhausted! but Im getting a little break! Dr appt went well this week, but found out we will be meeting Jameson a little early... He induces all GD patients between 38-39 weeks. I will be 34 weeks tmw so we are just about a month out! Works been a little crazy, Im training my replacement which is so bitter sweet, but she will be great while Im out. Baby shower is next weekend so I cant wait to see all the wonderful things we get and I will finally feel ready and prepped!!!


----------



## jaspie

Thanks for all the birthday wishes ladies :D I had a wonderful weekend and a great day off yesterday. We celebrated by buying baby J his first newborn bodysuits and sleepsuits :D too cute. Still got heartburn &#128556; but I guess all the birthday cake and chocolate really isn't helping :D
Oh Bernie it won't be long for you then! When are you finishing work? So very excited for you. I bet you can't wait for your shower!
Ah Hopie so glad you're feeling ready to try again! You'll have your own little bundle soon I just know it. Enjoy your time to yourself, it doesn't seem like you have it often. 
Fit it's wonderful your MIL has Thomas to bring her some sunshine, he must be a ray of light in a tough year. Glad you guys had a wonderful thanksgiving :D
Hope you're good Blu, got a date for your 4d scan yet?


----------



## Blu10

Hi everyone well theres another week gone! Happy birthday Hopie, hope you enjoy some me time and glad you found a new tenant.
How cool is it choosing tiny clothes Jaspie, I just love it. Were all going to have boistrous boys haha.
Fit im sure Thomas will bring lots of comfort to your MIL and your FIL will be watching over him.
Bernie thats so exciting that you get to meet Jameson early, yay! When will you gt your date for induction?
All is well here, DH has hit his busy period at work so not seeing much of him which is a pain but we have some time off in another week which will be nice. DS bedroom furniture will be here next week so we can get his bedroom sorted then get the nursery done &#128077;he is definitely very active now. We still have absolutely no clue on names yet its so hard. How about you Jaspie, has baby J got a name yet?
Hope you all have a wicked weekend &#128538; xx


----------



## jaspie

No name yet but we have a couple we like, my favourite starts with a J too so he would still be baby J! Glad DS's room is coming together nicely :D Names are hard!


----------



## hopie2015

Hi! Wow Bernie- I remember a while back you guys were setting the October shower date and now it is just about here!! Is DH allowed to go? :) I havent been to a baby shower in so long.. I remember last time it was all girls. So exciting!! You must be beat, so hope you can finally get some r&r this wknd. So cool you will be meeting your baby a bit earlier!

Jaspie- so nice you guys bought baby J some outfits during your birthday week! That is the best-- going to look at the first tiny outfits. I can't wait to do that. Yes, sure the choco and cake isn't helping the burn, but that's what birthday weeks are for. I plan to eat cake and chocolate through my birthday weekend and the rest of October. :) Need to ring in this year well as it sure as heck I hope is a MUCH better year for me! Thank you for the nice wishes. 

Fit - how are you doing? Maybe you and MIL can go baby clothes shopping soon together? :) 

Blu- good you and hubby have some time off coming up. You sure have done a ton with the boy's rooms! You motivated me with -- I finally re-org'd all of apartment in city and now am starting to paint for the new tenant. I love this organization kick I have gotten on!
What week is 4d scan? Hope you get lots of rest this weekend!
Thank you for the birthday wishes. Just want to have fun this wknd with DF after I finish painting and hope to receive the greatest birthday gift at all -- dinner on Sunday with my mom and dad! All I can ask for really..it's a miracle!

Wonderful weekends, all. xxxx


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone how was the weekend? Well here we again nearly half way through another week! Ive just gotten into bed, feeling tired but i keep waking up in the early hours and struggling to get back to sleep again its so annoying. How are all the bumps coming along? Hopie are you TTC this month? 
Baby B is very bouncy now, I had a midwife app today and hes head down &#128077;


----------



## jaspie

I know, halfway through another week already! Everyone keeps saying I'm blooming at the moment so that's nice to hear haha!
Yay for bouncy baby Blu being head down! 
All good here ta :D I get another scan today! The hospital called me and said as my 20 week scan was healthy would I like to come in to be scanned by a trainee to help them learn what they're looking for! She said it's not the kind of thing they can do on a dummy lol. They'll be watched by a professional and we'll get pics again. Yay! Be nice to see him without being nervous!!
Hope you're all well and Hopie good luck if you're ttc this month, where are you in your cycle? 
It's horrible weather here today I don't want to go outside!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Hi ladies!!

Bernie hope your shower was great. You're going to be meeting Jameson so soon! How many weeks are you now?

Blu that's great Baby Blu is head down - hopefully he stays that way!

That's great about your organization kick Hopie, I am on one too. Glad you have a new, better tenant.

Yay for a free scan Jaspie, that's really cool! And you get to help out with training too! Baby J is a model baby!

Passed my GD test which is nice though going on a diet probably wouldn't hurt me at this point. Found out I'll also be getting an extra scan at 32 weeks, so 3 weeks from now. I had a LEEP procedure in 2008 and even though the doctor checked my cervix and found it in good shape policy is to offer a scan to check cervical length as well so we'll get to see Thomas!


----------



## jaspie

Glad you passed your GD test fit! And hooray you get an extra scan too, good for reassurance about your cervix and see Thomas again!

Scan was amazing! Baby J was so active he was wriggling and kicking everywhere and putting his hands over his face! Too cute :cloud9: the trainer and the trainee were laughing and trainee was trying to measure him and saying please stay still I'm just learning! &#128514;
It was so lovely to see him just doing his thing in there!

She only took a couple of pics but there's his legs, feet and spine. 

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/received_10153333361972987-1_zps1ibadrie.jpg

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/received_10153333363942987-1_zpsrzxsfgj3.jpg

https://i1373.photobucket.com/albums/ag388/rasssspy/Mobile%20Uploads/received_10153333362782987-1_zpstdtdjhkt.jpg


----------



## hopie2015

Wow- amazing scan pics, Jaspie!! Too funny baby J was dancing all around and sure gave the trainee some good laughs!! Awesome!! 

Great news on your test, Fit! I say just enjoy lots of food for rest of your pregnancy. :) Great you are on an organizing kick too.. it sure feels good, doesn't it? 

Blu- is your sleeping any better? That is the worst. I know it all too well... I wish there was something that could help that constant waking for you. Did you have this while pg with DS, too? Sure hope you can get some solid sleep in this weekend. As for ttc- I guess the week would be starting Sunday..we are both so scared, it's terrible. Part of me is thinking of something I never thought I would -- an egg donor -- to avoid strong possibility of a mc again.

Bernie- how was your shower?? Lots of awesome gifts, I am sure!

Hope everyone has a great Thursday. Think I will walk a ton here in the city today- so nice out and I feel like a whale, after over indulging way too much in birthday treats. Take care.


----------



## bernie86

Hi Ladies! love the pics Jaspie! and so glad you passed the GD fit! although having it isnt the worst thing. :) Blu, Im right there with you and the organizing.... I dont think Ill stop til hes here! The baby shower is actually this saturday so im very excited about it, but a little stressed. having it at my house even with my SIL throwing it has still been a lot of work... and for hubby too... he and FIL are working down to the wire to finish our backyard remodel and they are almost there!!! 2 more nights :wacko: Anyway I look forward to seeing all the fun things he will be getting and cant wait to rest when its over!!! Ill be 35 weeks tmw, and we have another scan and then only 3-4 weeks left and he'll be here, and I can have small feet again (swelling is out of control)


----------



## hopie2015

Exciting Bernie!!! Have a wonderful time at your baby shower and I hope it is all stress free. Just enjoy! I remember my sister and friends- how swollen their feet got the last few weeks..sure gets worse with the heat, so hopefully Cali is cooling off.
Fit, Jaspie, Blu- hope you are doing great.
Well, we somehow came over the fear and officially tried again and I guess will again..so we will see what November brings! :) Have a wonderful weekend friends! Take it easy. :))


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

That's great Hopie Will keep everything crossed that this is your month!

Have an awesome shower Bernie and makes sure the others do the clean up so you don't have to lift a finger! Hope you get lots of great things for Jameson. 

Love the pics Jaspie! We have some shots of Thomas's feet too, though not the entire foot as he was using me as a footrest and wasn't interested in stopping LOL. I'll bet the trainee will remember Baby J for the rest of her career. 

Blu hope all is well and you're feeling better. 

We're still prepping / emptying rooms for our renovations which are happening the weekend of November 21st. Thomas's room is fully painted now so at least that's done. We're making progress so I'm not as stressed about it as I was.

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Blu10

Hey everyone, hope you have a fab shower Bernie so exciting!! Hopie i also hope that this is your month hun. Fit were still decorating too, DS furniture arrives this afternoon so DH is going to have fun putting that together next week as were both off work then we can get the painter back to do babies room.
Im feeling ok, the SPD is better again today but yesterday wasnt great. Were going to have a chilled day today and DS has a party later. Were still really struggling with names and cant agree on anything eeeeeeekkkkkkkkk x


----------



## hopie2015

Hello!
Can't wait to hear about your baby shower, Bernie. :) 
Thank you Fit and Blu - I hope so too! Glad you guys are doing great and so cool you have accomplished so much with baby's rooms.
Blu- sorry, what is SPD? I can't figure it out! Maybe you guys will just make final decision on baby's name the day you meet him. :)
Jaspie- how are you? Hope all is great. 
Think I caught DF's cold.. yuck. Time to make tea and honey! Take care, all! :)


----------



## bernie86

Hi Ladies! the baby shower was great! had a wonderful time with all my family and friends. we got so many wonderful things, and couldnt find our couch under it all for about a day! Ive finally got everything in its place and the clothes that we are for sure keeping washed and put away. On Monday I saw the Dr. again and we scheduled my induction for Nov. 16th. I cant wait! I'm just about done training on my position at work, and getting it set up so I can still remote in while on maternity leave. lol I have control issues!!!! And my last day will be the 11th (my Bday) and then its all about Jameson! Hope you all have had lovely weeks. I look forward to hearing about them!


----------



## hopie2015

Wonderful, Bernie!! So glad you greatly enjoyed your shower and nice work - you guys sound all ready with everything for baby Jameson!
That is funny-- control issues. You sure are one very dedicated worker- they are lucky to have you! I don't think they could have paid me enough to remote in during leave. :) Less than 2 more weeks of work for you!

Blu, Fit and Jaspie- hope you're doing great. I'm off to city tomorrow..yet another issue with the apartment...it never ends. Hoping for a good, relaxing weekend to kick this cold. Hope you guys are doing great -- looking forward to updates next week!


----------



## jaspie

Hey girls!! Hope you're all good!

Bernie I'm glad you had such a wonderful shower! Omg you have less than 2 weeks left in work! So excited for you!! Our groups first rainbow is nearly here <3

Hopie I'm so happy for you that you've tried again! Good luck this cycle...a cold is a symptom...! When is AF due?

Any luck with names yet Blu? It is really hard naming a baby! Hope your spd is still behaving itself.

Fit I'm glad you're feeling less stressed and Thomas's room is all painted. I love to think of the tech remembering baby J forever!

Our house fell through last week which was stressful but now we've found a new one that's even better! So we'll be in within a month :D woohooooo!! So everything is good here :) nearly at V day, 4 days to go!


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Sorry you&#8217;re having to deal with apartment problems Hopie. Hope it&#8217;s all sorted soon! Really hoping this is your lucky month&#8230;

Glad to hear you had such a great shower Bernie and that Jameson got so much stuff! Can&#8217;t believe how soon he&#8217;s going to be here. That&#8217;s great that your mat leave starts soon, though I agree with Hopie about having no interest in working remotely&#8230;though I am a little scared of how certain things will be done when I&#8217;m away. But I&#8217;ll have a whole year off before I have to worry about going back to it!

Jaspie happy almost v-day! Sorry to hear things didn&#8217;t work out with your house but how great that you found an even better one &#8211; yay! The photographer who was supposed to do our maternity photos ended up bailing on us too, but we also found a much better one who will shoot the photos on the same beach we had our wedding photos done at (and on our 6 year wedding anniversary no less!) &#8211; it is great when things fall through but end up working out even better in the end.

Hope you are doing well and feeling better Blu!

Can&#8217;t believe I&#8217;m finally 30 weeks &#8211; whoa! November is going to be a busy month between our anniversary, the photo shoot, Thomas&#8217;s ultrasound, our prenatal class series and finally finishing the renovations. So looking forward to having the renos done at long last so we can finally assemble Thomas&#8217;s furniture and put the finishing touches on his nursery. Oh, and we are getting all new bedroom furniture too, and that is being delivered and assembled in November as well. Hope I continue feeling good so I can get through it all in one piece!


----------



## jaspie

Awesome news about the maternity pics fit! That really has worked out loads better. And hooray for 30 weeks! Here's to a busy November! Will get so lovely to finish off Thomas's nursery, I can't wait to get started on ours.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi ladies....

I have locked this thread out of consideration for everyone who uses the miscarriage support.

For those expecting please use the pregnancy and or parenting boards. You can also create chat threads in the https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/statusicon/subforum_link.gif Pregnancy or https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb2/statusicon/subforum_new.gif Baby & Parenting groups and discussions forums, not forgetting the journal sections are fab ways for you to keep up with friends journeys.

Thanks <3


----------

